# The NEW official Specktra swatch request thread!



## lara (Mar 4, 2007)

*How do I make a swatch request?*
Easy! Post a reply to this thread with the item that you'd like to see swatched, plus any condition requests (on unlined lips, on dark/pale skin, etc). This not a thread exclusively for MAC products.


*How do I answer a swatch request?*
Even easier! When you see a swatch request you simply click 

 and then you can respond to the request by either attaching an image file, link to a picture uploaded to the Specktra Gallery or link to an image uploaded to a private server or image hosting site like Photobucket. Don't forget to give as much relevant detail as you can - lighting conditions, whether or not you've used a base, and other little but important details.

*Please do not start a new thread with an individual swatch request, or respond to a swatch request in this thread with a new individual thread.* The point of this thread is to keep all our miscellaneous swatches as a single easily-searched resource.


*Some quick tips:*



Be realistic with your swatch requests. If you ask for every single eyeshadow MAC has to be swatched against each other, your chances of getting a complete request are very slim. I suggest asking for no more than five or six items per request and space your requests over a few days. 	
Don't bump your requests. If someone is able to fulfill your request, they will do so without you posting multiple bumps. 	
The swatch thread only works if people give and take in equal amounts. If someone fulfils your request, please see if you can answer someone else's swatch request. 
 

*Sample request:*

  Quote: Originally Posted by *Junkie* 


   Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Spengl* 


_I would too love to see Ripe Peach vs Fleur Power, pleaseeeeeeee
			Thanks so much in advance._

 






L-R: Joyous, Ripe Peach, Fleur Power



And remember, a clear swatch is a useful swatch! Try to be as colour accurate as possible, make sure the picture is in focus, and try to include as much relevant detail as you can. Unless the request asks for products to be layered ("Rebel lipstick over Beet lipliner, please!"), avoid layering products - it alters the colour and texture of the swatch and makes it a little less useful.

Happy swatching!


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to see swatches of Venetian Lustreglass vs. Valentines Lipgelee either on bare lips or skin! Thanks!

Plus if it helps I am very pale with thin, light pink lips! Lol


----------



## Vedra (Mar 5, 2007)

*Shitaki* l/s please! - cause there's currently _nowhere_ a swatch to be found of this, it would be a real service to the community 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (on pale-to-medium lips, light skin or paper would all be fine)

If possible vs. a well-known neutral shade like VGV or Hug Me or other (for real-life-assessment of screen colors).

Maybe finally someone will lift the mystery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!


----------



## nickaboo (Mar 6, 2007)

Can somebody please swatch Barbie Fab blush and Nars Outlaw? 
I'm NC25/30 if that helps at all.

TIA!


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello.
Could someone please post a swatch comparison of Dove Feather and Shale? I'd just like to see how they look together. I'm about an NC 20.  
If you have any other purple/lavender/plum colors, would love to see those, too.

thanks!


----------



## frankie! (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emilyjoy* 

 
_Anyone have a swatch of High Strung or Snob on unlined lips?

Thanks a million! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Snob lipstick: natural lighting, on medium pigmented lips with no liner or base!


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 8, 2007)

Could someone please swatch either of the following: 

Teal p/g vs. NARS green e/s from the Misfit duo

TIA!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 14, 2007)

Can someone please swatch Brassy Fluidliner with Uppity?


***PLEASE!***


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 16, 2007)

Could someone swatch Vinyl and Tassle lipsticks? Preferably on a darker skintone, but anyone, please!


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arabella* 

 
_Could someone swatch some red MAC lipsticks? Thanks._

 
Here you go!




All on the inside wrist with no base, natrual lighting and colour accurate.


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Could someone please swatch either of the following:

Expensive Pink vs. Mythology_

 
Here you go!




Mythology and Expensive Pink swatched on inside wrist with NW15 Select Cover-Up as a base.

Natrual lighting, colour accurate.


----------



## Risser (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *insanebeauty27* 
_Could someone swatch aquadisiac & turquatic? Thanks in advance._

 
a swatch for charismaticlime and insanebeauty27


----------



## Janice (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_I know this is probably kinda old, but I would love to see a swatch and pic of the SWEET TEA QUAD._

 
*unforgettable* posted an image of the Sweet Tea quad in the Gallery.


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Swatches of Woodwinked Vs. Mac chocolate brown pigment vs. bronze e/s

Please and thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I threw in Twillery too, just becaue I love it.





L-to-R: Twillery, Woodwinked, Bronze, Chocolate Brown. artificial light & no flash on NC35 skin with no base.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 20, 2007)

Could someone who has the Catherine Deneuve Laze Eyes quad please post a comparison swatch on skin of Laze vs Malt, Orb, Yogurt or any other e/s from the regular line they think is closest to Laze? I'm trying to replicate the Laze Eyes quad (Vanilla, Kid, Shale, Laze) and never saw Laze in person. Thanks so much!


----------



## astronaut (Mar 20, 2007)

Can someone please swatch Viva Glam l/s with Russian Red l/g on top and another with Russian Red l/s with Russian Red l/g on top? Thanks!


----------



## jeweleye11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Frecketone vs High Tea*

Can anyone swatch for me please?


----------



## Caderas (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: need swatches asap,please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AikO* 

 
_so,kitchmas,coco,jewelmarine and deckchair!
if you have,please-show me!

i also wanna see the difference between old gold and just gold.
thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
comparison of deckchair vs. goldenaire for you.  people have always wondered about the resemblance, so here you go!  both pictures have deckchair on the left & goldenaire right.


----------



## ASYLUMM. (Mar 26, 2007)

*Unwilting Pro Longwear*

Could anyone get me a pic of it either on lips or just skin?


----------



## mac4ever (Mar 27, 2007)

*mac myth vs.NARS catfight*

can anyone post these swatches on their lips?any of them


----------



## Pinkdaze (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scintilla* 

 
_Could someone post a comparison swatch of Sweet William, Lilicent and Ladyblush Blushcremes, preferably on pale skin? Also, I'd love to see a swatch of Chiaroscuro Paint, on pale skin or on paper._

 
This is the best I could do and I don't have Ladyblush, sorry! They were taken in natural light and I'm lighter than NW15.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 27, 2007)

Small chance that someone would have both, but I'd love to see *Into the Light e/s* (Asia Exclusive, Lightful Colour) next to *Pandamonium e/s *from the quad.  Thanks!


----------



## stickles (Mar 28, 2007)

*Balloonacy Lipglasses and Quad*

I'm thinking of having a friend from Canada pick up some of the Balloonacy stuff for me this month since it won't come out in Singapore until October. boo!

So, I would love to see a swatch or text descriptions of: 

Perky L/G vs. Nico L/G vs. Opal Luster/G

Thanks in advance!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 29, 2007)

Hiyas all

Can someone please swatch Mac Blushcreme  brit wit vs laidback. On medium skin if possible =) Thanks


----------



## ette (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: lancome proenza pink l/s to mac?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_can anyone swatch lancome proenza pink lipstick and possibly compare it to something simular to a mac lipstick? thanks_

 
From the top:
Proenza Pink
Real Doll
Fun Fun


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 31, 2007)

*Moth Brown vs Smut for c00ki312*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_please may i have a comparison of moth brown with smut?

TIA!_

 
Moth Brown vs Smut

on NW15 skin, natural light


In each pic Moth Brown is on the Left and Smut on the Right

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...e/P3290172.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...e/P3290182.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...e/P3290173.jpg


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Bronze Shimmer lipstick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*hey im looking 4 a swatch of Bronze Shimmer lipstick!

thanxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

in three different types of lighting

Attachment 2976

Attachment 2977

Attachment 2978

(you can click on them to make them bigger i think)

the first is the most accurate in the most natural light with soft flash, the second is no light with soft flash,and the third is a lot of artificial (lamp) light with soft flash
i have c4 skin and pretty pigmented lips


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Balloonacy Lipglasses and Quad*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I'm thinking of having a friend from Canada pick up some of the Balloonacy stuff for me this month since it won't come out in Singapore until October. boo!

So, I would love to see a swatch or text descriptions of: 

Perky L/G vs. Nico L/G vs. Opal Luster/G

Cloudbound (Pandemonium quad) vs. Amazon (Raquel Amazon quad)

Up at Dawn (Pandemonium quad) vs. Leap (Corps de Couleur quad)

Thanks in advance!_

 


I can only help you with one of them:

Cloudbound (Pandemonium quad) vs. Amazon (Raquel Amazon quad)
cloudbound is more whiteish and amazon is more yellowish
cloudbound is also more pigmented i find and was easier to swatch and build colour with my fingers

both are over UDPP

amazon on top, cloudbound on the bottom
Attachment 2979

Attachment 2980


----------



## Shanael (Apr 1, 2007)

*Crystal Avalanche vs White Frost*

Can someone swatch Crystal Avalanche and White Frost?

I often use a sparkly white color on the inner corner of my lids and Im running out of mine (its a bonne bell color ha) and need a replacement, and am worried that I'll get a color that is better off as a highlight than a nice bright sparkly white. Would one of/either of those work or is something better? Thankss <33


----------



## fluers_echo (Apr 1, 2007)

*Help! Swatch for MAC eye kohl heirloom*

It is a limited edition so no longer available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT I'd love to check it out before I make a purchase online. Help please!


----------



## f1rewater (Apr 3, 2007)

Could someone please swatch the following items?

- Liza AM quad.
- Dubonnet and Casanova l/s (preferably on pigmented lips).


Thanks!


----------



## Risser (Apr 4, 2007)

Can someone swatch *Early Morning v.s. Li'lily* & *Unorthodox v.s. Shroom*? Thanks!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 4, 2007)

Could someone do a swatch comparing Nonconformist FL against Electrolady LL. Thanks a heap!


----------



## babylis12 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: lipgelee*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_can anyone post some lipgelee swatches?  preferably on the lips, not on the skin - it would give me a better idea of the lipgelee's color.


thank you, ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






lust is lush on c4 skin and pigmented lips


----------



## Tubachick02 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Swatch request  Prestige Wasabi Vs. MAC Lucky green*

Prestige Wasabi Vs Lucky Green


I can find Prestge, Rimmel and Milani up here, I want Lucky green back

any close in those lines?


----------



## Vedra (Apr 6, 2007)

Please, can someone swatch:

Club vs. Fiction vs. Sumptuous Olive









 Thank you!


----------



## lara (Apr 7, 2007)

Please try to do actual swatches than just linking to off-site images, please. A side-by-side swatch of two or more listed colours is more useful than three disjointed images that give no indication about lighting, layering, etc.


----------



## izzybella (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd love to see a swatch comparison (on arm is fine) of Hug Me, Freckletone, and Up-Note lipsticks. Thanks so much!


----------



## fashionette (Apr 10, 2007)

Would love to see a swatch of *Style* blush on NC skin (preferably pale, since I'm a NC15 myself.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey!  Could anyone do swatches or side-by-side product pics of Festivity lipstick vs. Cursty lipstick. . . and Classical lipstick vs. Lingerie lipstick? TIA!


----------



## Annie (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Deep truth vs Flashtrack*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *homaigod* 

 
_Re: Deep truth vs Flashtrack
Thanks in advance girls, coz i really don't know which one to take between those 2.

_

 
I posted this same in picture in another thread some time ago so here it is again:







l-r: Azreal Blue, Belle Azure, Steel Blue, Teal, Blue Storm, *Deep Truth, Flashtrack*

Hope that helps!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 14, 2007)

*Parfait Amour v. Violet Trance plz*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amaloo (Apr 14, 2007)

*Eyeshadow swatches/beige/peach*

I really need some neutral swatches of shadows-i have enough pigments I need shadows for travel-TIA!


----------



## Vicky88 (Apr 15, 2007)

*MAC Lipstick Swatches please?*

Could anyone swatch the following MAC lipsticks for me? Either on lips or hand/arm etc. would be wonderful.

Lustering
Girl About Town


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 15, 2007)

*Pop Iris And Electrolady Liquidlast Liner*

does anybody have swatches for these pleaseeeee

thanks xx


----------



## Kim. (Apr 15, 2007)

Swatch of *Visionaire liquid last liner *( from Barbie loves MAC collection


----------



## Scintilla (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd love to see a swatch of Pink treat Cremestick liner. Thank you in advance!


----------



## styrch (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone have good swatches of various CCBs?


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 19, 2007)

*I miss my Tantress - Glama Ray dupe?*

*THE SWATCH HERE IS MY REQUEST - IT HAS NOT BEEN ANSWERED!!! *

This might be a long shot but does anyone have Glama Ray (Tantress) that they could swatch with similar colors?  Glama Ray, Earthly Delight, and Goldbit are my HG colors and I'm running low.  Help!!

It's a warm brownish tan orangey lustre.  It looks kind of similar to mythology but less pink.

Thanks!

Here's a pic of GLAMA RAY with some other colors.  The match has yet to be found!!!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...i/IMG_2617.jpg

(L-R)
orange, amber lights, mythology, GLAMA RAY, copper sparkle, expensive pink
romp, ?, ?, EARTHLY DELIGHT, chocolate brown, ?, embark 
(forgot the order - b-rich, antiqued, bronze I think)


----------



## khadijah (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Would someone please swatch on their eye a perfect grey?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_Ok how about a swatch of Swanlake , Print & Silver Ring?  I would love to see them actually on eyes if anyone would be so helpful to do that!!

Thanks!_

 
TO:
~Coco~

i can't do proper FOTDs past my bedtime, but i'm tryin demmit.. 
here are some grey swatches. I don't have Silver Ring, but I can compare  Swan Lake to Anti-Establishment to Print.





without flash




swatch on eyes





I like Print to smoke out the outer corners, because it isnt as harsh as Carbon, the texture is better too.  Anti Establishment and Swan Lake are *very* close, Swan Lake has a tinge more silver/blue, Anti Establishment is slightly more metallic and makes it look darker. Both are frosts.


----------



## mspiggy (Apr 21, 2007)

*Festivity and Strange hybrid lipstick*

Anyone has got swatches of both this lipstick together? They look similar.

TIA!


----------



## noteventherain (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok, I know it hasn't even been released yet. . . but I'd LOVE to see swatches of:

-Fertile (LE w/ Strange Hybrid) vs. Shadowy Lady (perm)

-Festivity (Balloonacy) vs. Curtsy (Danse) vs. Strange Hybrid (all LE)

Also. . .
-Blushes: Fab vs. Flirt and Tease vs. Plum Foolery


---
*eulchen*- I'm working on the greensmoke and golders green with juxt and swimming request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just need a day to go upload the pictures (I don't have a hookup at my apt. yet)


----------



## eulchen (Apr 23, 2007)

hi!

could anybody please swatch me nightlight with greensmoke and golders green with juxt and swimming? thanks!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 28, 2007)

hey , can someone plz swatch silver MAC eyeshadows? and also nocturnelle eyeshadow w/ the purple eyeshadow from strange hybrid? thank you


----------



## lara (Apr 29, 2007)

Can someone please make a comparison swatch of MAC Club versus Too Faced Label Whore? I'd prefer it swatched on the wrist or hand, not on the eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: As above, but can someone make a comparison swatch of Floral Fantasy (Strange Hybrid) versus Endless Love (Diana Ross, Nocturnelle). Thank you!


----------



## sugarcanejane (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: The NEW official Specktra swatch thread! Hard to Please vs. Trousseau*

Could someone please post swatches of Hard to Please (beau & tempt me quads) vs. Trousseau (boudoir hues quad)?  

Or simply a color that is very similar to Hard to please?  It is one of my favorites.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Glimmershimmer*

A swatch against the skin would be fab too!!
any color


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2007)

Could someone please swatch the colors from the Summerwear and Sweet Tea Quads (on skin, and skin of color preferably, but anything really)  Thanx!


----------



## lara (May 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Can anyone please swatch some swatches of light pink and neutral Lipglasses and lipsticks.

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's a starter:




Bombshell, Politely Pink and Classical lipstick swatched on the inside wrist with NW15 concealer as a base.

I'll sort out my giant collection of ultra-pale pink and neutral lipsticks tomorrow and do a giant swatch.


----------



## stickles (May 2, 2007)

Moonflower (strange hybrid) vs. Nightbird (Holiday 2006 Intense Eyes palette) anyone?


----------



## CoralBlast (May 2, 2007)

Could someone please post a swatch of floral fantasy (strange hybrid) vs creme de violet (perm). it would really help me choose!
Thanks in advance


----------



## BlahWah (May 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_Could someone please post a swatch of floral fantasy (strange hybrid) vs creme de violet (perm). it would really help me choose!
Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Along with the above request, I'd like to add Endless Love/Purple Shower and Stars 'n' Rockets?

As a separate swatch, could someone swatch Magic Dust vs. Rose Blanc?

That's a lot!  Thanks a ton to anyone who can help out!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (May 2, 2007)

Could someone do Danse l/s vs. Strange Hybrid l/s? 

They sound similar... 
Danse - Rose pink with silver pearl
Strange Hybrid - Silver mid-tone pink with silver pearl

Thank you!


----------



## lara (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Could someone please post a swatch of Silver Ring and Moth Brown?  I have Silver Ring, but I was wondering if I should purchase the latter._

 




Silver Ring, Moth Brown, Nehru, Carbon.
Swatched on the inner wrist, NW15 Select Cover-Up concealer as a base, shot in natrual light.


----------



## ish2do (May 3, 2007)

*medusa's makeup...i know it's not MAC but...*

i would like to see what the eyeshadows look like


----------



## electrostars (May 4, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Strange Hybrid - May 2007*

will someone do comparisons for me for the following?

fertile against au contraire/mystical mist
floral fantasy against purple shower/stomp
moonflower against blue absinthe

THANKS!


----------



## Green&Gold (May 4, 2007)

*Entremauve vs Fertile*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helenoftroy1* 

 
_HI:  I am thinking that Fertile eye shadow is very similar to Mac Pigment Entremauve?  Can someone do a swatch test for me please.

Thanks Helen   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey all, 

Here's Entremauve pigment (top) vs. Fertile eyeshadow (bottom) on NW 20 skin with no base: 

Inside of the wrist in natural light: 







On me at least, Entremauve is brighter and has more pink speckles in it; it also has more of a blue frost. Hope this helps!


----------



## xiahe (May 4, 2007)

could someone please do a comparison swatch of NARS orgasm, nico & deepthroat blushes?


----------



## noellethediva (May 5, 2007)

Hello!

I know this may be a tall order, but does anyone have pics of all of the beauty powders made (or most) together like I see MSF photos sometimes, or even better, swatches of them all on NW20 skin?  Thanks SO much!!


----------



## Ella_ (May 6, 2007)

Can someone who is around a NW15 - 20 please swatch Pink Plaid and Please me - any other lipsticks in similar shades in any finish would be great too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## hoemygosh (May 6, 2007)

*song & dance lipglass*

can someone please make me a swatch of song & dance lipglass??


thank you!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shesparkles* 

 
_




Anyone have both MAC Living Pink and MAC In Living Pink to do a side-by-side swatch either on skin or in the pot? Haven't seen this in the swatch galleries or swatch request threads, or on raquel13.com--if they've been done pls direct me and sorry. Thanks in advance!_

 
real daylight:
http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/.../050607001.jpg

Against darker background:









Living Pink is the left and In Living Pink is on the right.

In Living pink is more like Expensive Pink's Little sister and Living Pink from Rebelrock was more like a kicked up frosty sushi flower.
Hope this helps


----------



## suzy_ (May 6, 2007)

Can someone who has MARINE ULTRA p/m & ROYAL BLUE p/m do a comparison swatch??? Thanks!


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2007)

*Re: I miss my Tantress - Glama Ray dupe?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindseySullivan* 

 
_*THE SWATCH HERE IS MY REQUEST - IT HAS NOT BEEN ANSWERED!!! *

This might be a long shot but does anyone have Glama Ray (Tantress) that they could swatch with similar colors?  Glama Ray, Earthly Delight, and Goldbit are my HG colors and I'm running low.  Help!!

It's a warm brownish tan orangey lustre.  It looks kind of similar to mythology but less pink.

Thanks!

Here's a pic of GLAMA RAY with some other colors.  The match has yet to be found!!!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...i/IMG_2617.jpg

(L-R)
orange, amber lights, mythology, GLAMA RAY, copper sparkle, expensive pink
romp, ?, ?, EARTHLY DELIGHT, chocolate brown, ?, embark 
(forgot the order - b-rich, antiqued, bronze I think)_

 

Okay, I'm looking into Glama Ray, but I'd like to see it next to Arena and Honesty (and Mythology/Casino if possible) to get a better idea of colour and texture.   I mainly want to see GR next to Arena.  NC30 skin would be great, on the inside of the wrist.  Thanks!


----------



## ginger9 (May 6, 2007)

*Palatial Swatch posted*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlyann23* 

 
_Palatial lustreglass, anyone?  Unlined lips or skin (or even both would be great!) please if you have it._

 
Palatial Swatch on wrist (I'm C/NC35 but my wrist is lighter) indoor with lash:




Palatial on pigmented lips (C/NC35) indoor with flash:


----------



## BlahWah (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marine* 

 
_Hello. Can someone put a swatch of *Leap ( quad corps de couleur)* next to the *pink of Pandamonium quad* please ? Thanks._

 
I'm thinking you mean the purple one, Up At Dawn?  I swatched them in the Balloonacy thread in this post with comments.

If you need a side-by-side pic of the 2 shadows, lemme know and I'll see if I can do it tomorrow. =)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addicted*to*MAC* 

 
_could i please see swatches of
*pink freeze* vs *swish* vs *rose pigment* 
thankyouu x x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_2556.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_2555.jpg
rose p/m
pink freeze (f)

On NW 45/ C7 skin. Sorry no swish


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 7, 2007)

*Re: MAC whites?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacMonster* 

 
_can anyone swatch for me some white MAC eyeshadows? I know there is a ton so whichever ones you do, bless you! it can be shimmery or matte, whatever. 




_

 
NW45/C7 both pink freeze and pale out look pink in the pan but they look white on my dark skin

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_2542.jpg
L to R
Pale out (f)
Pink Freeze (f)
Phloof! (F)
Zinc bar (L) cool eyes 05
Fineshine (L) cool eyes 06
Frozen white p/m

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_2552.jpg
Pale out (f)
Pink Freeze (f)
Phloof! (F)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...4/IMG_2549.jpg
Zinc bar (L) cool eyes 05
Fineshine (L) cool eyes 06
Frozen white p/m


----------



## Ascella (May 9, 2007)

A side by side comparison of Moonflower and Waternymph please, thanks!


----------



## KAIA (May 10, 2007)

*SWATCH NEEDED!!!*
   eyeshadows:

floral fantasy vs stars 'n' rockets  vs. creme de violet


THANKS!!!


----------



## pinkular (May 12, 2007)

Can someone swatch fertile and nocturnelle (and any other simelar dark purpley colors you may have)?


----------



## magi (May 12, 2007)

I would be interested in comparison of AU CONTRAIRE and FERTILE...


----------



## shayyadina (May 12, 2007)

Could someone, please, post a  comparison swatch of NARS orgasm,and MAC springsheen?

Thancks a lot.


----------



## milota (May 13, 2007)

Side by side comparison of Milani's Evening Sky and MAC's Blue Storm. Thanks!!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 13, 2007)

*Plumful vs. Plum-like*

Can someone swatch these side by side? If not, can anyone describe how these differ? I've seen pics of both on eBay and other sites but would like to hear from someone who has either or both. Thank ya!


----------



## peaudane (May 14, 2007)

Someone posted in a review on MUA that Shroom over woodwinked = Twillery. I'd love to see comparative swatches to verify this. Thanks!


----------



## Brynnita (May 14, 2007)

Can someone swatch Shroom compared to Magic Dust please?


----------



## helenoftroy1 (May 14, 2007)

I like to see the color comparsion between Bobbi Brown Black Plum Shimmerwash eye shadow to Mac Beauty Marked?  Thanks


----------



## rosquared (May 14, 2007)

hi!  i'm looking for a swatch of spring bean on pigmented lips (i'm a c4 if that helps).. thanks!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Glimmershimmer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_i know the bottles are said to be small...but can someone take a picture comparing it to say....a lipglass or a stick of gum...or w/e?


A swatch against the skin would be fab too!!
any color_

 
http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/...vslipglass.jpg

But a tiny bit goes a LONG way


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Acid ORANGE!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iridescence* 

 
_This is probably the only color that I don't have in my collection. I was wondering if someone could please swatch Acid Orange on Pale skin for me please!

thanks!_

 
http://specktra.net/gallery/files/1/.../051407013.jpg

I take both NC20 and NW20

Wet on left
Dry in middle
On top of Overcast on right


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_a while back, there was a comparison swatch of the stripes in the *Bobbi Brown Gold Shimmerbrick vs New Vegas* and now i can't find it...anyone know where that went or can swatch them again?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_













_

 

I think this is what you are looking for??


----------



## ilorietta (May 17, 2007)

could someone please do a comparison swatch of SLimshine Ultra elegant and Bare?
Thanks!


----------



## lara (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Could someone please swatch copper colours, I have coppering and I love it but I wanna know if there are any similar ones._

 
This may be a little generic in regards to copper only, but it might help to give you some ideas about other warm metallics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Swatched on inside wrist with NW15 Select Cover-Up concealer as a base, shot with natrual light.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2007)

*Jardin Aires v. Star!  IPP for mzreyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_can someone please swatch star! iridescent pressed powder and jardin aires pigment?_

 
Not sure is this is going to be helpful for you mzreyes because I am darker, but here are the swatches anyway.  

Jardin Aires is the middle swatch with Star! on both sides. 
UDPP as a base, and natural lightening setting on camera. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC00812.jpg


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2007)

***Swatch Request***  

Could any of you who have various shades of the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks swatch them please?  Thanx so much!


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (May 22, 2007)

Hope I do this right....

*swatch request*

I'm looking for BRIGHT violet/purple/lilac eyeliners. I'd LOVELOVELOVE to see swatches of IRIS EYES Fluidline and VIOLET UNDERGROUND kohl and any other BRIGHT violet/purple/lilac eyeliner colors you may have, from any other brand.

THANKS


----------



## peaudane (May 25, 2007)

could someone do comparison swatches of Cosmic and Bagatelle or other similar eyeshadows? Thanks!!!


----------



## Arabella (May 25, 2007)

Could someone do a comparison of Green Brown and Old Gold pigments?

Thanks!


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *styrch* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone has a swatch of Silver Fog pigment. Noticed this available under the Spring Backstage looks and I wanted to know if it was worth getting. Thanks!_

 
Silver Fog pigment on pale NW20 skin (arm) in crappy artificial bathroom lighting- no flash and no base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps!


----------



## oooooooo (May 27, 2007)

*pinkcraft liquidlast*

anyone have pinkcraft liquidlast liner swatch?????


----------



## lara (May 27, 2007)

*Re: Mac highlighter swatch requested please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yam900* 

 
_I am torn between nylon, ricepaper and Rose Blanc. My foundation colour is NW35.  They all seem pretty similar but i dont know which one to go for._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_ NW15 skin, no base, no flash, direct natural light





_

 
I've removed non-relevant images and text from Eowyn797's original post, located here.


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 28, 2007)

I would love to see a swatch of Dazzlelight- preferably on light skin please! Thanks


----------



## BlackUnicorn (May 29, 2007)

hi guys! 

does anyone have a pic of bobbi brown's shimmer bricks as they look on NC25 (+/-, not that critical) skin? 
I want to see the whole effect, not each color on the brick seperately.

The colors that interest me the most are apricot, beige, bronze and brownie (by this order).

Thank you so much!


----------



## luxeluxeluxe (May 29, 2007)

*swatches needed! festivity vs. haux, etc.*

I need swatches of the following items:

Lipstick -
Faux

Pigment - 
Copper Sparkle
Provence

Blush - 
Slave to Love
Tenderling
Pinch o Peach

Powder - 
Hullaballo High-Light powder

I'm making a massive MAC online purchase and I'm just trying to prevent returns.  Any help you ladies can provide would be wonderful!


----------



## lara (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Porcelain Pink MSF vs Barbie Beauty Powders*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sakura88* 

 
_I currently have both Pearl Blossom & Pearl Sunshine and was wondering whether the Porcelain Pink MSF was similar.  Any idea on how they compare?_

 




Porcelain Pink, Pearl Sunshine and Pearl Blossom.

Swatched on the inner wrist with NW15 Select Cover Up concealer as a base, shot with natrual light.


----------



## lara (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tuuli* 

 
_Could someone swatch Rio de Rosa E/S for me? 
Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Preferred on NW 15/20_

 




Swish (frost)
Budding Beauty (frost)
Expensive Pink (veluxe pearl)
Jest (frost)
Rio De Rosa (satin)
Up-Do (frost)
Blossomcherry (velvet)
Sushi Pink (satin)
Cranberry (frost)
Sketch (velvet)

Swatched on inner wrist with NW15 Select Cover-Up as a base, shot in cool natrual light.

Hope this helps!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (May 31, 2007)

*Re: swatches needed! festivity vs. haux, etc.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luxeluxeluxe* 

 
_I need swatches of the following items:

Eyeshadow - 
Embark
Sable
Mulch
_

 




L-R Embark, Mulch and Sable
Swatched on NW15 skin, no base and with flash.  HTH


----------



## sakura88 (May 31, 2007)

How many beauty powders has Mac made. I would love to see a swatch of all of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance!


----------



## frances92307 (May 31, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could swatch the following eyeshadows for me:

Sable wrap (Warm eyes Pallete) vs. Saturnal 

Woodwinked, All that Glitters, and Cosmic

Firespot vs. Valet (Warm eyes Pallete)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jun 1, 2007)

has anyone compared desirous and afterdusk blushes yet? i have desirous and afterdusk looks pretty but i don't want to have two blushes that are so similar. can someone do a swatch for me please? i'm an nw15 if that helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

*Lingerie, Body Suit?*

Lingerie & Body Suit lipsticks, from Lingerie collection in 2005. I have heard a lot of good things about these two. I love pinks and nudes, but what do these colors look like, and what other colors do these resemble? Thank you!!


----------



## babylis12 (Jun 2, 2007)

can someone post comparison swatches of:

and a swatch of sunmetal on lips (preferably pigmented lips and more tanned skin but any swatch will do)

thanks in advance


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babylis12* 

 
_can someone post comparison swatches of:

saturnal vs. sumptuous olive
_

 
Shot in natural light, no flash
L-R Saturnal, Sumptuous Olive -no base on NW15


----------



## Green&Gold (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babylis12* 

 
_can someone post comparison swatches of:

afterdusk vs. rose pigment
_

 
Natural light, NW20 skin, no base. Afterdusk is on the left, Rose on the right. 






HTH!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Hey hey! I was just wondering if anyone could swatch or describe the differences between NARS Night Clubbing and MAC Suspicion, NARS Night Breed and MAC Black Tied, and NARS Night Fever and MAC Beauty Marked. Thank you!!_

 
Here are a few swatches for you.  They were all done using MAC Sharkskin Shadestick as a base.

*NARS Night Breed *









*MAC Black Tied*









*NARS Night Fever*


----------



## Chpidou (Jun 3, 2007)

*Ipp belightful, msf shimpagne and glissade*

Hello !

First, sorry if my english is not so good but I'm french.
I'm looking for a comparative swatch between the ipp in belightful, the msf glissade and the msf shimpagne. Is there someone who have this three products ? And which of these powders do you prefer ?
Thank for your help in advance.


----------



## tricky (Jun 4, 2007)

I'd like to see Chanel Astral gloss on someones lips. or any of the new Galaxy Glossimers for that matter. thanks!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jun 4, 2007)

Can someone please post a swatch of MAC Propagate l/s w/o any lipliner or lipgloss used? 

Thank you.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 4, 2007)

Could someone please post a swatch of Ruby Red pigment and Cranberry e/s?


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 4, 2007)

*Can anyone post swatches of cremestick liners- esp LE ?*

I am looking for swatches of all of the cremestick liners especially amber ember and new money.  I can not see MAC so if I order I have to do so sight unseen almost all of the time.

On hand or lips is fine- both give good indications of what to expect.

THANKS!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 4, 2007)

*Can someone please post* *Claire de Lune & Goldbit.  Is CDL an icy color?  Thanks.*


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k0rn_peachy* 

 
_I don't know if it has yet been requested, but can someone take a picture of a fluidine vs tendertones to compare the size of pot?
thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !_

 













it's pucker tendertone and new weed fluidline


----------



## mac-me-up (Jun 5, 2007)

*HUGE swatch request*

I would love to see swatches of the following lipsticks (no liner, olive/medium toned skin if possible).  Thanks in advance!!

Twig
Fast Play
Jubilee
Spirit
Syrup
Underplay
Cherish
Retro
Honey Love
High Tea
Snob
Honey Flower







 Sorry for the huge request.....but thanks!


----------



## kashleigh80 (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_can someone swatch *Glissade MSF?* (possibly on C4 (or NC300) skintone) - i read on another post that 2 people says it looks glittery on them....i don't want that effect on me, so i'd like to see how it looks.

and a swatch of *Nympette lipglass* on white piece of paper please (i know, weird, but i'm trying to compare it to a swatch of Softer on white piece of paper).

thanks so much._

 
Here ya go: nymphette on white paper, soft flash, natural light. Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Clickable thumbnail)


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jun 8, 2007)

i would like to see swatches of the NYX sparkling diamond lipstick line so anyone please help!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_Can someone swatch *Nars sertao *vs *MAC Other Wordly*? Thanks!!_

 
>> Clickable Thumbnails <<
(Day Light)

From L to R : 
Trace Gold - Other Wordly - Sertao





Sertao is closer to Trace Gold than Other Wordly IMO


----------



## Jayne (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_could someone swatch *Milani Antique Gold vs. MAC Saturnal and Sable Wrap*?  The former is described as shimmery olive brown with gold shimmer and the Saturnal is Deep olive with gold pearl (Frost) so i'm hoping this will be a close duplicate.  trying to conserve some cash for other MAC e/s colors like firespot and cranberry.  i already tried searching all the milani threads and did find some milani swtaches, but no antique gold.  thanks!_

 
Sorry, I don't have the Saturnal e/s. 

Left : Antique Gold (Milani) / Right : Sable Wrap 
(day light and it's a clickable thumbnail)


----------



## Rushch6 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: MAC - C-Shock - June 2007*

Can someone swatch on their lips She-Boom!, Sugar Shock? 

I think I can get a better idea if it's actually on the part you wear it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HayleyVengeance* 

 
_can someone swatch blankety and high tea? thank you._

 
NW15 skin, natural light w/flash

L to R, Top to Bottom:
High Tea, Cherish, Awaken, Gel, Goddess
Blankety, Sharp Beige, Curiositease, Pink Apertif, Gleam, Plum Dandy


----------



## lara (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Neodymium* 

 
_Could someone please swatch grey and/or silver pigments & shadows?  Swatching them alongside softwash grey would be extra awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*khadijah *recently did a great swatch of various grey colours:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *khadijah* 

 
_I don't have Silver Ring, but I can compare  Swan Lake to Anti-Establishment to Print.





without flash



_

 
(Extra bits of information snipped out.)


----------



## User40 (Jun 13, 2007)

Could someone please show Elaborate l/g over Sunmetal l/s on their lips? Thanks very much!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: 2 swatch requests*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greylen* 

 
_Can someone do Moistly vs Sugar Shock lipgelee and Rocking Chick vs. Vivacious lipstick please?

Thanks!_

 
yay I just did this one
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...161#post782161

RC is bolder.


----------



## pearl (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_could someone post a photo of the blue lipstick from c-shock on their lips?_

 
resin posted this in the c-shock swatch thread.
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...161#post782161


----------



## lara (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Moon flower and steamy side by side if possible. ... THanks in advance =)_

 




Moonflower, Tilt and Steamy.

Natrual light, inner wrist, NW15 concealer used as a base.


----------



## charismaticlime (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ella_* 

 
_Could someone please post Going bananas Vs Gold dusk pig? And Big T Vs Pompous blue. Preferably on a lighter skin tone or on white paper.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Battipatti has a swatch of Going Bananas vs Gold Dusk pigment  and Lizsybarite has a swatch of Big T vs Pompous Blue on the C-Shock swatch thread.


----------



## breathless (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_Can someone post swatches of Flare by Milani compared to Sunspot by MAC?_

 
natural light. no flash.


----------



## Lauras_a_star (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: MAC - C-Shock - June 2007*

Could somebody swatch out to shock next to zandra L/S please, thankyou! xxx


----------



## breathless (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Swatch Request: 

Could someone please swatch Claire de Lune v. Seedy Pearl v. Almond Icing (from the Sweetie Cakes Quad)? Thank you!_

 
sorry. i don't have seedy pearl. but, i got you the other two.






true to color. inside, no flash on camera. bathroom lighting only.


----------



## electrostars (Jun 18, 2007)

Lingerie lipstick against Real Doll lipstick on nw15-20, please?!


----------



## noteventherain (Jun 19, 2007)

Could someone do. . . 

Claire De Lune e/s vs. Rose Blanc e/s

&

Curtsy l/s vs. Festivity l/s

&

UD Acid Rain e/s vs. MAC Aquavert e/s vs. MAC Juxt e/s

PLEASEPLEASEPLEASE


----------



## nausea (Jun 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Green&Gold* 

 
_Natural light, NW20 skin, no base. Afterdusk is on the left, Rose on the right. 






HTH!_

 
somehow that picture doesnt show the gold shimer in afterdusk,
and it also looks abit pale.
but ive compared them both and they are *EXACTLY THE SAME*
-same shade of pink
-same golden shimer
the one think thats different is that rose pig is way more chunky than afterdusk (which is also abit chunky compared to other shirtone shimmer blushes)
all in all... they are pretty identical imo


----------



## JGmac (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *becks81* 

 
_Hi Girls, I was wondering if someone could do High Tea lustre lipstick on lips please? If possible, moderate to dark lips, but any lips will do...hehe. eowyn797 did a hand swatch but I'm worried it will be too pearly/frosty....Hug Me with Love Nectar looks decent on me if that's a guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

High Tea on medium pigmented lips, no liner or primer.  I just did this quick but I hope you get the idea!

I'm unsure of my skin tone in MAC terms, but I'm fair skinned with pink undertones.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 20, 2007)

can someone please swatch:


claire de lune and rite of spring

and


cork and saddle?

TIA!!!!!!


----------



## sweetstax3 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Help: MAC Lipsticks Swatches*

Does anyone have swatches for the following shades:

-Velvet Teddy
-Freckletone
-Underplay
-Cherish

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_Firespot vs. Fab&Flashy anyone? want to get me one orange e/S but dont know which 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
firespot vs. fab&flashy





top: fab&flashy
bottom: firespot

flash





no flash


----------



## breathless (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *love_and_hate* 

 
_Two requests :

all the c-shock lipsticks on unlined lips

Thanks!_

 
no flash. bathroom light.

natural lips





vivacious





out to shock





pomposity


----------



## tricky (Jun 22, 2007)

can someone do Pomposity vs. Rocking Chick? swatch on hand or on lips or whatever.


----------



## siawby (Jun 22, 2007)

could someone please compare romping and lavender sky for me? thx


----------



## Jai (Jun 22, 2007)

*Looking for Urban Decay liquid liner swatches*

Specifically in Shattered, Thames, Crash and Speed. I know they're relaunching them (don't know if they'll be out at the same time here in the UK as in the US, though) but the old style bottles are insanely cheap on some websites at the moment, so it seemed a good time to try them, but the swatches on the UD website/other sites aren't very helpful. I'd really appreciate some pictures.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_can someone please swatch:

romping and endless love

and

claire de lune and rite of spring

and


cork and saddle?

TIA!!!!!!_

 
Here are Romping and Endless Love Swatches.  I'm NW 45 and used UDPP as a base.  Romping is on top, EL on bottom. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC00821.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC00820.jpg 

If you already own Hepcat and Stars N' Rockets, you can layer the two together for a pretty decent dupe of Romping.  HTH.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_if anyone has swatches of any of these lipsticks:

dubbonet
rage
chili
rocker
glam

with and/or without any matching lipglasses, lustreglasses, and/or lipliners...pleeease post them! i'm looking for some new reds to try out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tia!_

 
 i hope i am not too late
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here are the swatches for glam(1st), rocker(3rd) and chili(2nd). no liner or gloss













http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...e69/swatch.jpg


----------



## iesha (Jun 27, 2007)

does anyone have some swatches for giorgio armani matte silk foundations? i'm a medium skin toned girl so if you could also tell the number too that would be amazing


----------



## ~Coco~ (Jun 27, 2007)

*Does anyone have swatches of all the MAC paints?*

I would LOVE to see them, they are my new favorite 10 second out the door item!

Thanks!


----------



## princess (Jun 28, 2007)

Swatch request: Lil' Sizzler lipgelee beside Lychee Luxe or Petit Four or Tartlette lipglass or Funshine slimshine?


----------



## lara (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlyann23* 

 
_Would someone please swatch Moth Brown vs. Satin Taupe?_

 




Satin Taupe - frost
Moth Brown - frost
Woodwinked - veluxe pearl
French Grey - satin


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 29, 2007)

Can someone please swatch Ben Nye's Cheek Powders?  Whatever you have is fine.  Thanks!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 29, 2007)

***Swatch Request*** 

Could someone please swatch Mountain High blush (from the Diana Ross collection) with some other perm. blushes like Sunbasque, Hushabye, or Razin (just suggestions).  Thank you!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2007)

** Swatch Request** 

If anyone could swatch any of the following from this list, especially the pairs, I would be very very appreciative.  Thanx! 

* Anti-Establishment v. Silver Ring v. Knight Divine

* Say Yeah v. Shroom v. Sunday Best 

* Flirty Number v. Sable

* Coppering v. Sunspolsion

* Fertile v. Mystical Mist v. Entremauve 

* Mythology v. Sensualize 

* Wishful v. Nylon v. Rose Blanc

* Moonflower v. Prose and Fancy 

Banshee, Bagatalle, Oceanique, Hippnotique, Gladabout, and Earlthy Delight 

It's a tall order, I know, but I would appreciate any swatches at all.  Thanx!


----------



## thenovice (Jul 1, 2007)

If anyone has it..

BE Antiqued Pearl next to MAC melon pigment?

No base, thanks!


----------



## becks81 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Hug Me l/s, Viva Glam V l/s and l/g*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i tried the search button, but can only find recommendations of *Hug Me* or *Viva Glam V lipsticks*....no swatches found.

can someone swatch these 2 lipsticks plus the *viva glam V lipglass* side by side on their hand or wrist?  and if it's not too much trouble, your lips, too.  thanks!_

 
I can't really say what colour my lips are but I call them "moderately" pigmented. My skin tone is NC40-42 but lately I've been wearing Everyday Minerals Medium Beige Summer in matte HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These pics were taken on overcast Sydney day but I was standing in full natural light at the window. No flash.

I don't have Viva Glam V Lipglass but I have VI, you don't want that do you?

Here is Viva Glam V lipstick from the Viva palette.







Hug Me


----------



## saralicious (Jul 9, 2007)

Could someone please post a swatch of blunt blush & any lipstick that's great for a wedding makeover? I'm a C3 by the way.
Thank you!


----------



## becks81 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think I requested High Tea lipstick and Love Nectar lipglass, now that I have them I thought I'd post them for future reference.

Love nectar Pic 1 is in natural light and Pic 2 is with my back against the window.







High Tea


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fmindik* 

 
_Hi!

Could you please make a comparison between Mulch, Sable, Twinks, Tempting, Bronze, Chocolate Brown pigments? Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm NW20 by the way)_

 











(L-R) Chocolate Brown, Mulch, Sable, Twinks, Tempting and Bronze 
on NW15, no base


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_Can somebody pleeease swatch All That Glitters e/s next to colors you have that are similar to it? Like Dazzleray pigment, Jardin Aires pigment, anything you think is remotely similar? Thanks!_

 





(L-R) Jardin Aires, Dazzleray, Deckchair and All That Glitters 
NW15, no base


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone have all or a couple of these to swatch and compare for me? 

NARS Crazed, Outlaw, Oasis and Sin.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Flashtronic & Rushmetal*

If anyone has bought them yet...Can you swatch the lipglasses and lipsticks from Rushmetal and Flashtronic? Preferably on the lips. Thank you!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Jul 16, 2007)

Could someone swatch silver pigment, silver fog pigment and platinum pigment for me?

I just bought silver fog and I don't know if I should get the other two.


----------



## lara (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMango* 

 
_Can someone please post swatches of Glam l/s, Ruby Woo l/s, Dubonnet l/s, Russian Red l/s, Mac Red l/s, and Viva Glam III l/s? I need to decide which two red lipsticks I should buy. 

Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can give you three out of five:





Ruby Woo (matte/retro matte),
Russian Red (matte),
Glam (matte).


----------



## babylis12 (Jul 17, 2007)

someone please do these swatches for me!!!

The VERY important one: 
SHOOTING STAR VS. GLOBAL GLOW 
**Admin: See Flashtronic Swatch thread - Request filled **

mercurial vs. trax

ether vs. moonflower, wait til dark, and contrast

quarry vs. moon's reflection and fade

moonstone vs. romping


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 18, 2007)

Long Stem Rose Slimshine v VGV v HoneyMoon L/s (moonbathe)

pref on a skintone close to my shade c/nc 40ish

thanks guys!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 22, 2007)

I am looking for swatches of all of the new Pro Extension Lipsticks.  I am especially interested in the brighter colors, but would love to see them all.

Thanks!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jul 23, 2007)

Could someone swatch Peacenik lipstick (I know, its an old one) with Snob and Honeylove?

Thanks!!


----------



## versace (Jul 24, 2007)

*Versace.please its urgent *

I want to buy versace lights on lips lipgloss but im not sure about the color.
It is not available in my country so i was wondering if anyone here has it in colors:
V 2088a
V 2063
V 2071
so could post a pic of it,or while you are having it on.
Im sorry for bothering,but it would mean a lot because its 20 $ and i wouldnt like to get wrong shade.
Thank you!


----------



## eowyn797 (Jul 25, 2007)

If someone could please swatch *Soulsong (from Diana 1)* with Shadowy Lady and anything else you have that is close to it! on skin...i am NW15, but any skintone is fine.

i'd love comparison picture of the colors *in pans* even more!


----------



## ish2do (Jul 27, 2007)

*MAC blushes....*

can anyone swatch some blushes for me? maybe ones that would look good with C40


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 27, 2007)

**Swatch Request** 

Could someone please swatch Foolish Me blush v. Style blush.  Thanx!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 28, 2007)

Can someone please swatch DEEP ATTRACTION on unlined lips for me please? I want to order it online but am not exactly sure what it'll look like. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Eleusis (Jul 29, 2007)

Could someone please do swatches of Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Bricks?

Thanks^^


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'd love to see Silverstroke fluidline swatched, please! A comparison of it with Blacktrack would be fantastic, just so I can see what sort of colour depth it has._

 
I don't own Silverstroke, but I have swatched and I think it looks exactly like Silverplate Powerpoint Eyeliner, except it obviously has that paint like, fluid texture and finish that make the fluidliners so nice, and different from pencil liners.  

Anyway here are Silverplate v. Blacktrack (on NW45)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...t=DSC00890.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...t=DSC00884.jpg 

I hope that was mildly helpful.


----------



## JGmac (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poussin* 

 
_Could someone please swatch :

_ By Jupiter e/s & Innuendo e/s
 Thanks !!_

 
On NC 20 skin (with a bit of sun exposure), no flash.

Left to right: 
By Jupiter (dark veining only)
By Jupiter (all veins)
Innuendo
Subtle pigment







Innuendo has a little bit more plum to it than seen in the photo.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Lady* 

 
_Can any of you lovely ladies and gents swatch going bananas and chrome yellow? I'm trying to decide between the two and having swatches, other than the ones on the MAC site, would make it easier. TIA!_

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_differences between:

Woodwinked vs. Mulch vs. Tempting

Grape Pigment vs. Entemauve Pigment_

 

Don't have woodwinked but I do have mulch and tempting...


----------



## aziajs (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 
_Here is part of a Live Chat were I asked how to dupe Metal Rock, Gold Deposit, and So Ceylon. Hope it helps.

Jessica : I was also wondering if there was a way to recreate to the look and finish of Metal Rock Mineralize Skin Finish
Jessica : I was thinking about using Sweet As Cocoa and paring it with a pigment but am not sure how that will work out...
Jen: Yes, I recommend Chocolate Brown Pigment, for a shade similar.
Jessica : Alone?
Jen: Yes, the Chocolate Brown Pigment is a similar comparison to the Metal Rock Mineralize Skinfinish.
Jessica : And for Gold Deposit - should I just use Amber Lights?
Jessica : or is there a pigment that will mimic it better?
Jen: I recommend Golden Bronze Iridescent Powder, for a shade similar to Gold Deposit MSF.
Jessica : And for So Ceylon? Sorry for all of the questions, but I missed these when they were originally released
Jen: Copper Sparkle Pigment._

 

Ok...here you go.  I hope that this helps.  I swatched them on my arm (nw 40) in natural sunlight without any foundation or base.  I think Chocolate Brown and Metal Rock are the most reasonable comparisons.  They are different but similar enough to give to the same effect.  Once I swatched them I also saw that Copper Sparkle is not _*too*_ different from gold deposit.  I think if it is applied lightly and buffed into the skin, with a kabuki perhaps, that it would work as well.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_** Swatch Request** 

Could someone please do a side by side of Metal Rock V. Sweet As Coco, on skin.  TIA!_

 
Here you go.  NW40.  Arm swatch in natural light.


----------



## xkriss (Aug 4, 2007)

***Request***

NARS blushes in orgasm and deep throat


----------



## stefania905 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Lovelorn Lipstick vs. Bunnypink Lipstick*
ive heard they are similar but i want to see before i ebay


*Sweetie Cake Lipglass vs. Malibu Barbie*
same thing -- heard they will similar


*THANKS GUYS!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 5, 2007)

This is kinda a two birds one stone job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saturnine11* 

 
_could some please do side by side swatches of lovelorn, bombshell or snob compared to real doll lipstick. all would be great, but any of them, as long as compared to real doll would be fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *teresaaa* 

 
_Could someone please compare snob l/s & bombshell l/s  for me?
Thanks !!_

 
These arent fantastic, but I thought I'd try to help since I was comparing pinks anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one is un-natural light, no flash, inside wrist, I'm a NC 20, but my wrist is pretty much white!

top left is real doll, top right is bombshell
bottom left (kinda cut out) is please me, and the bottom right is snob






and this is un-natural light, with a flash





Bombshell has a bit more of a gold sheen in real life. And if it helps, Real Doll and Snob are *almost* identical on me on my unlined lips (and I have quite pink pigmented lips) only snob is just more matte and gives a bit more coverage/colour.

HTH


----------



## nivea (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemonade813* 

 
_**swatch request**

could someone please swatch "bare canvas" and "stilife" paint?
and "ether" mineralized eye shadow from flashtronic?
thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*ether*


----------



## curlymac34 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Chanel Glossimer....*

I've never tried it and I would like to have a general idea of what colors I'm interested in when I go to the counter.     Any swatch colors appreciated!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_**Swatch Request** 

I would love to see any swatches of any of the Iridescent Pressed Powders.  TIA!_

 
I am a NC/NW20 (Sorry if the pictures are a little washed out)






Index:Shell Pearl BP
Middle: Belightful IPP
Ring: Pearl Blossom BP
Pinkie: Pearl Sunshine






Index: Tahitian Sand BP
Middle: Dress To Kiss IPP
Ring: Star! IPP
Pinkie: Suntwist BP






Index: Ice IPP
Middle: Free Form IPP

Now, For something a little different:






Index: Bare Canvas
Middle: Stilife Paint
Ring: Bare Study Paint Pot






Index: fab & Flashy
Middle: Orange Tangent
Ring: UD Jones
Pinkie: NYX Orange






Index: Springsheen
Middle: NARS Orgasm
Ring: Style
Pinkie: Fluerry


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I second the resquest for Lightswitch and Backlit on the lips. I also want to see Energy, Synched Up, and Touchpoint on the lips._

 
Backlit vs. Lightswitch...





 

Energy vs. Synched Up vs.
Touchpoint


----------



## Ambi (Aug 10, 2007)

Could someone compare Twinks, Mulch and Bronze?


----------



## talk2mesun (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm very fair skinned (NC15) but will accept any skintone swatches! 

I'd prefer these on hand, arm, or paper if possible (not fingertips)

Deep Truth es vs. Flashtrack es (add Contrast es if you have it)

Green pigment (the d/c frost) vs. Humid es and/or Emerald Green pigment

Deep Blue Green pigment vs. Blue Brown pigment vs. Green Brown pigment vs. Forest Green pigment vs. Club es

Nocturnal Plum pigment vs. Burnt Burgundy pigment-****See Smoke Signals Thread-Request Filled****

Da Bling es vs. Pink Venus es vs. Pink Freeze es

Black Black pigment vs. Dark Soul pigment

Silver (D/C frost) pigment vs. Silver Fog pigment vs.

And, as many browns that can be swatched together out of:
Twinks es, Mythology es, All That Glitters es vs. Mulch es , Sable es, Bronze es, Chocolate Brown pigment, Coco Beach pigment
(Biggest request out of these: Twinks es vs. Sable es)****Request filled Previously in this thread****


----------



## talk2mesun (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeatrixKiddo* 

 
_Can I get a swatch of *Coco Beach* and *Chocolate Brown* Side by side in three different types of light?

Flash, Sunlight, and Indoor light blub

Thanks!_

 
Here are links to photos of swatches I have so you can see fullsized

1 Silver Fog
2 Pink Pearl
3 Bright Fuchsia
4 Deep Purple
5 Green Brown
6 Blue Brown
7 Polished Ivory
8 Basic Red
9 Pink Vivid
10 Dusty Coral
11 COCO BEACH
12 CHOCOLATE BROWN 

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2120-1/100_1620a.jpg 
Indoor light, Flash, No base, dry

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2126-1/100_1633a.jpg
Indoor Light, Flash, no base, dry

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2134-1/100_1651a.jpg
outdoor light, flash, no base, dry

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2152-1/100_1681a.jpg
outdoor light, no base, dry

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2138-1/100_1669a.jpg
outdoor light, flash, no base, applied wet

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2156-1/100_1683a.jpg
outdoor light, no base, applied wet

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2160-2/100_1684a.jpg
outdoor light, no base, applied wet

Hope that helps! If there's any problem with the links just PM me and I'll fix em.


----------



## talk2mesun (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: fuchsia vs bright fuchsia pigment*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_i was just on the macpro website looking at the different pigments and i came across fuchsia and bright fuchsia. now i have the full size jar of fuchsia but i would like to see a side by side comparison of the two if anyone has them just so i can see what difference there is if any difference at all. thanks!_

 
This is NOT my photo, but I hosted it to my private gallery and I don't know who to give credit to. Whoever else sees this, if it is your photo just let me know and I'll put that it's by you. 

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/2241-1...sias-flash.jpg

These, however, ARE mine:

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/3363-1/100_2318a.jpg

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/3365-1/100_2319a.jpg

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/3375-2/100_2330.jpg

on eyes, fuchsia inner lid, bright fuchsia outer lid, over lightly/barely applied bases of stilife paint and gracious me shadestick


----------



## talk2mesun (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Silver Fog vs. Platinum Pigment vs. Sliver Pigment. And Copper pigment vs. Copper Sparkle. Thanks.

***Still waiting...PLEASE!***_

 
I did not make this image of swatches, nor do I own it. However, the girl who did make this is lovely and she is bein_aranel on the mac_Cosmetics livejournal community - her swatches are always so awesome that i'll save many of them to my own computer or host them on my site myself. Here is her silver swatch photo hosted to my gallery, but all credit goes to her! (And if she's seeing this and doesn't like the fact I posted em, I hope she'll let me know so I can immediately take it down)

http://sunny.bitstrange.com/d/888-1/...ilvermetal.jpg

 Photo Properties (according to my picture hosting site)
Make Canon 
Model Canon PowerShot A95
Aperture Value f/4.9 
Color Space sRGB
Exposure Bias Value 0 EV 
Flash Red Eye, Auto-Mode
Focal Length 23.41 mm 
Metering Mode Multi-Segment
Shutter Speed Value 1/60 sec 
Date/Time Mon 19 Jun 2006 03:57:40 AM PDT


----------



## KTB (Aug 16, 2007)

Can someone swatch Naked Lunch vs Orb, Claire de Lune, Mink Pink, Bisque or anything else you think looks like Naked Lunch? Thanks so much ;D


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 18, 2007)

- Fresco Rose paint pot vs Canton Candy paint

please & thank you =)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_Can someone swatch & explain the differences or similarities between Mulch & Bronze eyeshadow_

 
Bronze is more metallic than Mulch and has more red tones in it. Mulch has gold shimmer to it. (I'm bad at color descriptions though. Sorry)

NC35 no base
Natural lighting





No base, with flash


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Colorqueen* 

 
_Can someone do a comparison swatch for 

Cosmic shadow (moonbathe) vs Cocomotion (rushmetal)

Firespot (moonbathe) vs Off the Radar (rushmetal)

Goldenaire vs Gold Mode (rushmetal)

Stereo Rose  vs Northern Light_

 
I don't own all your color requests so I'll do my best!

NC35 no base

Cosmic is more orangey





Firespot has much more gold in it. I prefer Firespot over OTR


----------



## effboysinthebut (Aug 18, 2007)

Can someone swatch Nars Belle De Jour, Viva Las Vegas and Honolulu Honey l/s.  Medium Tan skin would be perfect but any swatch would help.

Please and thank you!

Edit: Also if anyone can swatch Benefit's 24K lipstick that would be awesome.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 18, 2007)

** Swatch Request** 

Could someone please swatch Desirous and Dolly Mix side by side (on skin)?  
I'm trying to get an idea of how deep Desirous is.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_- Fresco Rose paint pot vs Canton Candy paint
- Artifact paint pot vs Flammable paint

please & thank you =)_

 

I've got half of your request...


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 20, 2007)

Jest l/s vs CB 96 l/s

Courage e/s (from the Well Plumed Quad) vs Firespot e/s

Plink! l/s vs Strange Hybrid l/s vs Angel l/s vs Hue l/s


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne333* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Night Light and Humid next to each other? I've seen one pic with them together but I need a better look to see how they compare. I own Night Light already so I'm not sure if I need Humid also! Thank you!_


----------



## Brianne333 (Aug 23, 2007)

It is lovely!  (and I do love my greens)

Hope it's okay to post another request again so soon as well!  Can anyone compare Ricepaper to some of the pigments that might be similar (like Goldenaire possibly?  Or Shimmertime?)  - I've seen two swatches of Ricepaper and it seems like it would be close, but maybe I'm way off!  I am trying to make my first non pigment MAC eye shadow choices!  (with the help of some lovely forumites here)


----------



## styrch (Aug 25, 2007)

can anyone swatch Blue Storm Pigment and Blue Storm e/s against each other? I have the pigment... wasn't sure I wanted the e/s.


----------



## reeson32 (Aug 27, 2007)

I would love to see some of the bobbi brown shimmerbicks compared to some mac msfs.


----------



## addicted_2color (Aug 27, 2007)

brew lipstick vs. style it up lipstick

and

cumulus vs rondelle


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelticmaddox* 

 
_Could I possibly see Thrills, Brew, Barely Lit, Strange Hybrid, Culturebloom and Chili l/s on lips?  Thanks!_

 
I've only got Thrills

NC35 Natural lighting
(Kinda blurry but you get the idea)





Indoors


----------



## lara (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: lipgelee*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_can anyone post some lipgelee swatches?  preferably on the lips, not on the skin - it would give me a better idea of the lipgelee's color._

 




Glosspitality.






Lu-Be-Lu.





Dewy Jube.





Cellopink.


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 28, 2007)

Could someone swatch Brew, Barely Lit and Body suit??  Thanks


----------



## VioletB (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 

 
_If someone could swatch Au Contraire next to Thunder from Blue Storm, I'll be your best friend!_

 
Ok.  I got Au Contraire a long time ago and used the whole thing up (i used it a lot) and didn't realize that it was limited.. but I think Mystical Mist is a pretty good dupe so I swatched that for you.  HTH
PS Since you're my best friend now when are you taking me shopping???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thunder is on the top, Mystical Mist is on the bottom.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eowyn797* 

 
_i would love to see swatches of *Stormwatch, Riot & Big T* together! and anything else you think is similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!_

 
I don't have Riot, but I have Stormwatch and Big T!!






Big T is on the top, Stormwatch is on the the bottom.  HTH!


----------



## princess (Aug 30, 2007)

Can someone please swatch Soft & Slow next to Damzel? Pictures of them on lips will be great too!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_could somebody please swatch emote blush from the smoke signals?_

 
I posted swatch here 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69452&highlight=twist&page=15


----------



## bruinshorty (Sep 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_I'm very fair skinned (NC15) but will accept any skintone swatches! 

I'd prefer these on hand, arm, or paper if possible (not fingertips)

All Girl pigment vs. Pink Pearl pigment vs. Kitschmas pigment_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeatrixKiddo* 

 
_Can I get a swatch of Coco Beach and Chocolate Brown Side by side in three different types of light?

Flash, Sunlight, and Indoor light blub

Thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_** Swatch Request** 

If anyone could swatch any of the following from this list, especially the pairs, I would be very very appreciative. Thanx! 

* Little Minx v. Beautiful Iris v. Shale

* Say Yeah v. Shroom v. Sunday Best 

* Flirty Number v. Sable_

 














*I didn't have Shale, but Milani Icy Plum is supposed to be very similar











all images swatched on NC35 skin. both flash and non-flash pictures were taken in natural light. no base was used.


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Could someone swatch Chrome Yellow vs. Bright Sunshine?

Thanks!_

 
there's a swatch in the pro line extension discussion thread here it's in the very fist post


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 4, 2007)

**Request**

Could someone swatch Humid e/s, Greensmoke e/s and Pure Luxe's Lush eyeshadow?

Thanks!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 4, 2007)

**Request**

Can someone swatch MAC's Purple Haze e/s and Urban Decay's Purple Haze? 

Thanks!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 9, 2007)

does anybody own CARGO Catalina blush? i'd really love to see a swatch of it, please! and with MAC Dollymix next to it would be great =]


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 9, 2007)

could someone please swatch Burnin lippie from Smoke Signals?


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Bright Fuchsia vs. Fuchsia*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ash10spro* 

 
_could someone swatch these two next to each other? I am debating which to buy. Sometimes i think fuchsia is too pink, but sometimes i think bright fuchsia is to red. thanks!_

 
here you go


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gazza* 

 
_could someone please swatch some yellow eyeshadows next to each other, please?
i'm thinking about chrome yellow, gorgeous gold, and similar colours.

thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Swatching yellows....

This is my first swatching so I am soo excited - of course you wish to see other pics I guess I can do that as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a fairly bronze skin - I think it's around NC 30 - 33 right about now.

L-R: Beelicious Mac Pencil (Pro), Goldmine, Gorgeous Gold, Bright Sunshine (Pro), Chrome Yellow, Canary Yellow..








I wish I could swatch Going Bananas from the C-shock collection but my make-up girl tells me that it was a mix between nylon and chrome yellow - so if you have those you can definitely come up with that color.. I don't know how accurate that description is but it is something.. 

I hope this helps..


----------



## kellia (Sep 14, 2007)

Good evening, can someone please swatch brassbeat and molten sol liquidlast liner, and also mocha and stray rose blush? Thanks tons!!!


----------



## lara (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsweettart* 

 
_Also, Blankety if anyone has it.  Can someone show a swatch of these on their lips? i think they are slightly different, but I need to see a visual of both. If I buy myth, I have to do so online, since I dont have a mac store nearby.  I would love to see a swatch. Oh, I have pigmented lips and am fair nw15-20.  thanks!!_

 




Blankety on unlined lips.


----------



## lara (Sep 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oblivion* 

 
_blang on blue vs moonflower.

many thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_could i see a swatch between big-t and moonflower plz?

TIA!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ascella* 

 
_Could someone please do a comparison with Big T, Nightbird, Moonflower and if possible also MUFE #83 and Shu Uemura ME640? Thanks!_

 
These two pictures should cover just about everything!




Tilt, frost
Moonflower, frost (Strange Hybrid)
Freshwater, veluxe pearl
Deep Truth, frost
Atlantic Blue, pro-matte (Pro Extension 2007)
Bang On Blue, frost (C-Shock)





Moonflower (frost)
Big T (frost)
Steamy (frost)
Tilt (frost)
Bang On Blue (frost)


----------



## shudecay (Sep 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any swatches of the following: 
mocha
spirit
twig
chelsea
photo? 

preferably on NC42-50

Thanks!


----------



## thelilprincess (Sep 17, 2007)

*non-MAC Swatch request*

can someone swatch Pout Apricot Totty next to NARS Torrid?

thanks!


----------



## enraptured (Sep 17, 2007)

Era vs. Soba. Pref. on fair skin. 

They were both rec'd to me, but they look pretty similar in the pan, and their descriptions sound the same. I'm buying online, as I can't get to my counter any time soon. Would it be worth it to get both? Which is richer/deeper?


----------



## lizsybarite (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd LOVE to see some comparison swatches of Matte2 and the new Pro eyeshadow shades versus existing colors! Here are some I'd love to see:

Post Haste (vs. Passionate)
Poison Pen (vs. Dovefeather, Parfait Amour)
Newly Minted (vs. Shimmermoss, UD Narcotic)
Handwritten vs. Ground Brown (also vs. Swiss Chocolate, other browns?)
Fig. 1 or Vibrant Grape (vs. Floral Fantasy, Endless Love)
Clarity vs. Blue Calm (also vs. UD Narcotic, Freshwater)
Signed, Sealed vs. Deep Damson (vs. Beauty Marked, Sketch)
Bright Sunshine (vs. Chrome Yellow)
Indian Ink (vs. Shadowy Lady)
Kelly (vs. Minted, Wondergrass)
Prussian (vs. Blu-Noir)

Thanks so much!


----------



## drien227 (Sep 19, 2007)

Can someone do a swatch of Love, Henri (Bendel Exclusive) V.S. Lipblossom (Asian/Pro Store exclusive)?

 Also does anyone know if the Bendel Girl lipglass is similar to Becca Daiquiri? 

Thanks!!


----------



## snugglebunny (Sep 19, 2007)

Can someone put a swatch of nude lipsticks please? =)

 Preferably: 
 -drugstore brand (L'Oreal, Maybelline, Revlon)
 -creamy & moisturizing with a hint of shine(but not too much of shine)
 - pinky nude shade

 Shades in thought(saw off of online site, not in store):
 -L'Oreal Colour Riche in Fairest Nude
 -L'Oreal Colour Riche in Pink Tranquilo
 -Revlon Super Lustrous in Almost Nude
 -Revlon Super Lustrous in Apricot Fantasy
 -Maybelline Moisture Extreme in Nude Blush
 -Rimmel Rich Moisture Cream Lipstick in Smooch

 My skin is:
 -light-skinned Asian
 -Fairly Light in both Bare Minerals and Everyday Minerals
 -and my lips have a slight pinky shade

 Pictures:
 -im sorry but do you think you can post a picture of your lips without the lipstick first and then with the lipstick to see the comparison and also in natural light and then with flash please? also please state if the lipstick is layered or not. thank you! =) (i'm sorry if I'm asking too much =( )

extra:
-Do any of you know any drugstore brand lipstick that would match that gorgeous color Real Doll?

 Thank you so much in advance

 (sorry if i went overboard of some sort.I was just trying to be as specific as possible. I've never posted on specktra before until now)


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Sep 20, 2007)

Can someone swatch the Mac Pro lip erasers on lips & possibly under lipstick?


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Can anyone swatch the lipsticks from the Smoke Signals Collection? Possibly on pigmented lips with a NW20ish skintone ... thanks a bunches!_

 

I've only got Brew.
nc 20-25. pigmented lips.


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyan01* 

 
_Hi ,could someone  swatch MAC firespot next to NARS mediterranee and next to MAC orange over MAC all that glitters and  MAC romping next to UD sting please ?

Thanks a lot._


----------



## mandragora (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Can anyone swatch the lipsticks from the Smoke Signals Collection? Possibly on pigmented lips with a NW20ish skintone ... thanks a bunches!_ 
 
I'm C4/NC40, but I've got Mellow Flame and Soft & Slow over on the Smoke Signals thread.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Requesting Lipgelee Swtatches*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_I want to expand my collection with some Lipgelees... I would LOVE to see swatches of any colors... It would be great... thanks!

Some I'm most interested to see are... *Glosspitality*, *Lu-Be-Lu*, *Jellybabe*, Slicked Pink, Valentine's, Moonstone, Lil' Sizzler._

 
*~*Here are a couple of threads with swatches of some lipgelees...*~* 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=lipgelee 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...light=lipgelee


----------



## shudecay (Sep 25, 2007)

Can anybody swatch Loyal Pro Longwear? Thanks


----------



## Mien (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow and Eyeliner Swatch, please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_ 
*Eyeshadows*: 

Clarity compared to Electric Eel_

 

These are taken from the Matte2 swatch thread

Swatched by _Danapotter_





Clarity on the left, EE on the right

HTH!


----------



## electrostars (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Blue Storm - August 07*

can someone swatch thunder against au contraire?


----------



## Fee (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosenbud* 

 
_Could anyone post swatches of the following:

-Omega
-Wedge
-Era
-Soba
-Kid

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 

So I just got omega!! Attachment 4148

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fée* 

 
_Both are Omega. Sorry! The right one is ligther than the other.I made it just because it's a neutral color so you can see it better on my skin.

^^_

 



Hope it helps!^^


----------



## Fee (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow and Eyeliner Swatch, please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_Could someone please show me a swatch of the following, against pale skin would be great but is not necessary,:  

*Eyeshadows*:  

Orange
Passionate
Chrome Yellow

*Eyeliner*:
Silverstroke Fluideline

Thanks1_

 
Got Passionate!
Attachment 4149

Hope it helps!^^


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_Could someone please swatch the Love, Henri l/s next to other similar l/s ? 

Maybe next to Pink Cabana? 

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Arm photo with flash.
Hand photo taken with true lite bulb.


----------



## enraptured (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Request for MAC Henri Bendel Swatches!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melmaha* 

 
_For both the lipgloss and lipstick.

Thanks!_

 

I only got the lipstick, but hopefully this helps - 





I've got fairly pigmented lips. 



Also - I know a lot of people were wondering how similar Love, Henri is to Rubia, so I swatched them both. 





And if anyone wants to see what that Rubia looks like being worn (maybe to further compare), you can check that out here: http://img.makeupalley.com/7/5/1/6/768543.PNG


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow and Eyeliner Swatch, please!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandie2006* 

 
_Could someone please show me a swatch of the following, against pale skin would be great but is not necessary,:  

*Eyeshadows*:  

Orange
Passionate
Chrome Yellow

*Eyeliner*:
Silverstroke Fluideline

Thanks!_

 
I have all the eyeshadows, but not the fluidline. I put the original color, then it over UDPP, then over Groundwork on my NC45 skin.

Chrome Yellow




Orange




Passionate




All three


----------



## SimplyComplex (Sep 27, 2007)

*Can someone please post a swatch of MAC Red Brick (Pro) E/S?  If you could include a EOTD with the swatch, that'll be a wonderful bonus!*

*Thanks!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Can someone please post a swatch of MAC Kelly (Pro) E/S and/or MAC Lime Pro E/S? If you could include a EOTD with the swatch, that'll be a wonderful bonus!*

*Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## indecisivejo (Sep 28, 2007)

please please please can someone do a swatch of  powersurge eye kohl

thanks in advance x


----------



## Jot (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: mac sheertone blush in tenderling and powersurge kohl liner*

Not the greatest pic but just what i had with me at work. Better than nothing hopefully.

Tenderling:








tenderling is bottom right.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 2, 2007)

I did a search and nothing's come up, so I hope no one's requested yet for:


2. Electro Sky e/s vs. Electro Sky paintpot vs. Nile e/s

...swatched, and side-by-side in pots if possible.

Posted in the McQueen thread is fine (easier, probably).

Thanks!


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 2, 2007)

Can someone please swatch Blurberry shadestick vs. Artifact paint pot?


----------



## eggtarts (Oct 3, 2007)

can anyone do a swatch of cosmo l/s vs hug me and viva glam v (preferably both the l/s and l/g but either is fine)?

also wish to see a swatch of ladybug l/s on both skin and lips. i'm an nc20 and wish to get an idea how it'd look on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## lara (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_I did a search and nothing's come up, so I hope no one's requested yet for:

1. Overgrown e/s vs. Pharoah paintpot vs. Pagan e/s

Thanks!_

 




Overgrown e/s (satin - Culturebloom)
Pagan e/s (satin - Alexander McQueen for MAC)
Pharaoh paint pot (cream - Alexander McQueen for MAC)

Overgrown is a lot more yellow than Pagan/Pharaoh.


----------



## janelovesyou (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_I'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to see nude lipsticks on a NC45/50 or similar gal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All I have is Blankety. They're both with no flash and no liner. The second one has Lust lipglass over it









ETA: I'm NC50


----------



## JanineDesiree (Oct 9, 2007)

Swatch Request: MAC Eyeliner!
*i've been so swamped i just cant get to the mall to check myself.

Any eye pencil in any brown colors!
No Technakohl Liners.

NW20 skin, or there abouts.

Please just let me know what shade and type it is.
Oh and feel free to just do hand or arm.

You will be really helping me out.


----------



## mirabelle (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hot Tahiti lipstick*

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone could please put up a swatch of HOT TAHITI? 

The website shows it as a mauvey pink but Ive read that its a red coral. Help!

Thanks!


----------



## lara (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Requesting Lipgelee Swtatches*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JanineDesiree* 

 
_I want to expand my collection with some Lipgelees... I would LOVE to see swatches of any colors... It would be great... thanks!

Some I'm most interested to see are... *Glosspitality*, *Lu-Be-Lu*, *Jellybabe*, Slicked Pink, Valentine's, Moonstone, Lil' Sizzler._

 




*Lu-Be-Lu* on unlined lips.





*Jellybabe *on unlined lips





*Glosspitality *on unlined lips.


----------



## Glassdoll (Oct 17, 2007)

can anyone do a swatch of the reflects glitters?


----------



## snugglebunny (Oct 18, 2007)

Can someone swatch Nars Orgasm next to Milani Luminous Blush please? preferably in natural light and on light Asian skin if possible, but any light skin tone will do =).

Thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Can someone swatch (please) swatch Stila Pigalle and Twinks?_

 
Here you are - Enjoy.  The reddish shade is Pigalle with Twinks in the middle and Twig on the end (far right).  The lightings are just various settings on my camera.  Hope that helps you some.  


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC00965.jpg 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC00966.jpg


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 19, 2007)

Could someone please swatch Heatherette LS v. the new Show Orchid LS (Pro)?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sora (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Mulch vs Antiqued*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susanks1* 

 
_Could someone swatch Fashion Pack and Love Nectar?  I want to see how similar the colors are.  Thanks._

 





Love Nectar is more iridescent/peachy imo


----------



## lara (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_i'd like to see Freshwater e/s over Electro Sky paint pot, please! =)_

 
*Various blue eyeshadows including Freshwater over Electro Sky PP*








Electro Sky paint pot
Tilt (frost)
Moonflower (frost)
Big T (frost)
Bang On Blue (frost)
Atlantic Blue (pro matte)
Freshwater (veluxe pearl)
Deep Truth (frost)
Nile (satin)


----------



## dianadisaster (Oct 23, 2007)

Can someone swatch flammable paint vs. delineate fluidline vs. artifact paint pot?


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 23, 2007)

I know it is an older product, but could someone pretty please post a swatch of Passion Preserved pro longwear lipcolor?  I would really appreciate it.


----------



## woolyowl (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poocatgrrl* 

 
_Hi,

Would someone please compare Eyepopping with Pagan? Please?  

TIA!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here ya go, 2 different sets of lighting, each alone, over UDPP, and Bare Canvas. Eyepopping (top one) has more yellow; Pagan (bottom) has more green.


----------



## woolyowl (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_I'm hoping someone could swatch Earthly Riches MES against other MAC browns/taupes, such as Coco pigment, Moth Brown, etc?_

 
Here's, over UDPP, left to right: Tabby, Earthly Riches, Mothbrown, Shale, Satin Taupe


----------



## nausea (Oct 30, 2007)

would someone kindly post a swatch of emote blush from smoke signals, next to strada blush from the perm' line; or anything thats close enough to replace emote blush..
thaaaaank yoooouuu !!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxik* 

 
_can someone do a comparison pic of 

1. Manor in Metallic palette VS. Club 
2. Uppity VS. Brassy f/l

for me? 

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Manor - left side,    Club - Right Side

Attachment 4353


----------



## lara (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seeking Refuge* 

 
_Can someone swatch a bunch of greens (including Humid) over Pagan? I want to get it, but I want to see its effect on the different colors first.

If this was already done, please link me. I looked for it, but didn't see a post like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you mean Pagan eyeshadow or Pharaoh Paint Pot? If it's the latter, then this will help:




Pharaoh paint pot (cream, Alexander McQueen)
Pagan (satin, Alexander McQueen)
Vex (frost, Catherine Deneuve)
Early Lawn (lustre, Culturebloom)
Scarab (veluxe pearl, Catherine Deneuve)
Overgrown (satin, Culturebloom)
Sprout (frost)
Humid (frost)
Wondergrass (frost, C Shock)
Springtime Skipper (veluxe pearl, Barbie Loves MAC)
Steamy (frost)


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Oct 31, 2007)

Love you! Sorry and thank you, I did mean Pharaoh PP.

Is it possible that you (or someone else) could show me how Shimmermoss looks over Pharaoh _*and*_ Otherworldly? I want all the McQueen PP, but would like to see how each would react with the shadows I already own.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Nov 3, 2007)

Can someone show me the difference between Swimming and Wondergrass?


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rossella* 

 
_Hello, i immediately start to bother you! I would like to see the Mi'lady eyeshadow on eye! I have seen it on hand on the Antiquitease thread, it would be great to see it on bare eye, pale skin. Thanks a lot, overseas sisters!_

 
I'll help you out here! =) I decided to try it out today. Hope this helps you out. I'm not pale skinned, I have asian toned skin, but hope it works anyways.





Open without flash.




Closed without flash.




With flash.

Please ignore the ungroomed eyebrows. I know they're bad. lol


----------



## woolyowl (Nov 4, 2007)

Could someone swatch various deep/dark plum/burgundy lipglasses, lustreglasses, etc? I'm thinking of Bizaarish, Boldheart, Decorative, Desire, Hothouse, Jellicious...not sure what else! Any more brownish ones would be great too.

Thank you!


----------



## rossella (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Strencth lipstick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *woolyowl* 

 
_Could someone swatch various deep/dark plum/burgundy lipglasses, lustreglasses, etc? I'm thinking of Bizaarish, Boldheart, Decorative, Desire, Hothouse, Jellicious...not sure what else! Any more brownish ones would be great too.

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is the Strength lipstick, sorry but i have no other!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STRENGTH LIPSTICK

ON HAND (UNDER A LAMP)





ON LIPS (NO FLASH)


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annalina* 

 
_Could someone please swatch the following:

Parfait Armour, Satellite Dreams, Stars n Rockets, Swish and Pink Venus

THANKS!_

 
I have all but Pink Venus, so I hope its ok and not too late cos it's been quite a while since you asked...

bare inner wrist, natural (cloudy) light, no flash NC20





I really went to town with the eyeshadow in the next ones, so bear in mind I've got quite a lot on my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With Flash, L-R Swish, Satellite Dreams, Stars 'n' Rockets and Parfait Amour





Natural light:


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kurtina88* 

 
_Can someone do a swatch of golden lemon v.s. dazzelery v.s. gold dusk v.s. gold? thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here ya go! Kinda sloppy...oops....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NC35 
No base
w/flash


----------



## ninjakotte (Nov 11, 2007)

i would like to see
fairylite
vanilla
jardinairs
lovly lily
pink opal
preferably next to one another, but good swatches of the would be great!
(im trying to match 2 old old OLD jane hellen eyeshadows for my mom)

and same for:
coco
coco tan
coco beach
maroon


----------



## missbliss2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Could someone swatch these pigments for me: Melon, Tan, Pink Bronze, Old Gold, Naked, Provence, Cocomotion, & Your Ladyship...sorry it's alot, but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## nausea (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ninjakotte* 

 
_i would like to see
fairylite
vanilla
jardinairs
lovly lily
pink opal
preferably next to one another, but good swatches of the would be great!
(im trying to match 2 old old OLD jane hellen eyeshadows for my mom)

and same for:
coco
coco tan
coco beach
maroon



_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missbliss2* 

 
_Could someone swatch these pigments for me: Melon, Tan, Pink Bronze, Old Gold, Naked, Provence, Cocomotion, & Your Ladyship...sorry it's alot, but any help would be appreciated!_

 
you guyz.. if youre all after pigment swatches, and not as a comparison, you can all view many pigment swatches in pigment swatches thread!
here: http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=72198


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty please for Masque vs. Body Suit?  I just swapped my Body Suit away and I'm convinced they're the same colour!


----------



## PomPoko (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Could someone please do a side-by-side swatch of BLM Real Doll VS Snob?* :wonder: 

*Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

 
Hiya, I did a comparison of Real Doll and Snob a few pages back...heres the post

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_This is kinda a two birds one stone job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These arent fantastic, but I thought I'd try to help since I was comparing pinks anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one is un-natural light, no flash, inside wrist, I'm a NC 20, but my wrist is pretty much white!

top left is real doll, top right is bombshell
bottom left (kinda cut out) is please me, and the bottom right is snob






and this is un-natural light, with a flash





Bombshell has a bit more of a gold sheen in real life. And if it helps, Real Doll and Snob are *almost* identical on me on my unlined lips (and I have quite pink pigmented lips) only snob is just more matte and gives a bit more coverage/colour.

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Nov 15, 2007)

*Naked Pigment vs. Anything similar*

Hi! Could anyone show me a swatch of Naked Pigment vs. any similar pigments or eyeshadows? Thank you so much! <3


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 15, 2007)

Could someone please swatch the following blushes (and MSFs for comparison):
So Ceylon MSF
Metal Rock MSF
Flirt and Tease
Ablaze
Breezy
Format
Style
Ambering Rose
Plum Foolery
Mocha


----------



## lara (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Could someone with fair skin please swatch on lips the lipsticks from the Finery Pink and Plum Lip sets. I'll be forever grateful!_

 
Finery: Pink lipsticks





*Snob Appeal* on unlined lips.





*Blueblood *on unlined lips.


----------



## nausea (Nov 19, 2007)

i would kindly ask of someone to please swatch 

-emote blush (from smoke signals)
-taupe blush
-strada blush

im about to purchase and i would really like to see how much taupe and strada are simillar to emote
please help me if u can
thank you!


----------



## kelticmaddox (Nov 19, 2007)

Are we allowed to ask for non-MAC swatches?  If so, could I have some Cargo blushes swatched on (preferably) light skin?  I'm especially looking for swatches of Mendocino, Molokai, The Big Easy, Rome, Louisiana and Polynesia. Thanks!


----------



## kelticmaddox (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Could someone pleeeeease swatch the following nude lipsticks:
Myth w/ Fleshpot w/Honeylove 

swatched, and/or on lips would be amazinggg!! 
TIA!!_

 
Here you go! 

Natural lip color for reference: 






Myth lipstick on unlined lips:










(different camera setting on this one) 

I took some pictures of Freckletone as well, if you'd like some of those. Its a fellow nude l/s.


----------



## CoralBlast (Nov 24, 2007)

could someone swatch blueblood next to flowerplay (i think it was from strange hybrid) ?
They both look pigmented but flowerplay goes on light, i would like to see if they are similar or if they have a tone difference.if you can't take a photo i would be grateful for a review, thank you.


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Nov 25, 2007)

Could anyone post swatch comparisons of Aloof and Fun Fun compared with Hue lipsticks?  I would be sooo grateful.
Thanks : )


----------



## lara (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_MAC Lipsticks:
Blankety
Bombshell
Hug Me
Politely Pink
Pretty Please
Lychee Luxe_

 
I'll get you started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Blankety lipstick.





Bombshell lipstick.





Hug Me lipstick.





Politely Pink lipstick.





Pretty Please lipstick.





Lychee Luxe lipglass.


----------



## lizsybarite (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_I know nobody will have all of these to do at one time but I figured I'd post a bunch and whoever has a couple can do them, etc.

Okay, after I just confused everyone....

MAC Lipsticks:
Angel
Blankety
Bombshell
Freckletone
Frou
Gel
High Strung
High Tea
Hug Me
Hue
Lovelorn
Myth
Plink
Politely Pink
Pretty Please
Sandy B
Snob
Sweetie
Tanarama

MAC Lip/Lustreglass:
Instant Gold
Lychee Luxe
Palatial
Pink Grapefruit
Star Nova


As many compared on skin or on lips as possible! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, I think you've seen my pics before on LJ but here they are for the wider audience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My nude lips:






Hug Me:






Hue:






Plink!:


----------



## woolyowl (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_MAC Lipsticks:
Blankety
Hug Me
Myth
Sandy B_

 
Sorry, I know a couple of these were just swatched above, but I made this for myself a few weeks ago and figured I'd post it since it includes some of what you're after.





Sandy B


----------



## lara (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zhunter* 

 
_Can someone do a swatch of coppering, please and thank-you._

 




*Coppering *with other warm metallics.





*Coppering *compared to Cranberry and Mythology.


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 1, 2007)

Can someone do a good side-by-side swatch of Platinum (metal) pigment vs. Silver (metal) pigment? TIA.


----------



## Luinathiel (Dec 5, 2007)

Please, I need a comparation between Mulch, Amber lights and Satin Taupe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if I could please get a swatch on the tinted lip conditioners in gentle coral, petting pink, and plum perfect, and tendertones in pucker


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can someone please do a swatch for

Wondergrass
Big T

Please please please!!!!!_

 
I hope these are okay-- on my hand they are over Bare Study p/p


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can someone please do a swatch for these colors...

Eyepopping
Springtime Skipper from the Barbie Loves MAC Collection

I need to see what color comes close to the Springtime Skipper as I am running out of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its my fav golden green e/s!

Thanks!_

 
I added 2 pigments since they are also close to Springtime Skipper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Same as the other swatches, they are over a light layer of Bare Study p/p


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristakamikaze* 

 
_-swatch request-
could someone do
Electric eel next to aquasadic [sorry im losing my mind..and my comp wont load the MAC page sorry for misspelling it]_

 









I hope those are okay, my cam kept washing Aquadisiac out!


----------



## sora (Dec 8, 2007)

Would anyone be so kind as to swatch Style it up l/s (from barbie) with Soft pout l/s (from stylistics)?
TIA


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 8, 2007)

Would someone please swatch the following eyeshadows: Yogurt, Quarry, Seedy Pearl, Copper Plate, Concrete, Coquette, Contrast, Blackberry, Pen N' Pink, Folie and Embark.

Thanks


----------



## nivea (Dec 11, 2007)

Can someone please swatch

*pearl sunshine bp / natural flare loose bp / sunspill loose bp / drizzlegold loose bp*

thx !!!


----------



## Chopy (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_I know nobody will have all of these to do at one time but I figured I'd post a bunch and whoever has a couple can do them, etc.

Okay, after I just confused everyone....

MAC Lipsticks:
Angel
Blankety
Bombshell
Freckletone
Frou
Gel
High Strung
High Tea
Hug Me
Hue
Lovelorn
Myth
Plink
Politely Pink
Pretty Please
Sandy B
Snob
Sweetie
Tanarama

MAC Lip/Lustreglass:
Instant Gold
Lychee Luxe
Palatial
Pink Grapefruit
Star Nova


As many compared on skin or on lips as possible! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






left: Frou, middle: Hue, Right: Plink!


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 14, 2007)

Could someone swatch In Vogue and Soft Pout from THe Stylistics collection and the Tan Lips from Finery...Thanks


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_Is anyone able to swatch the new Uppity fluidline with Brassy fludiline? That would be great!_

 
So, I hadn't noticed if someone else had gotten to this one yet. The first shot is using the Macro feature on my cam, the second one is without. I swatched the two and got curious about how some of the other products that were close at hand would compare.
Swatched bare. Face is about NC-25 right now.


----------



## lizsybarite (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petite-madame* 

 
_Who could swatch Beautyburst vs. Brown Script please for me. thanks_

 
L to R: Beautyburst and Brown Script on NC15 skin, no base:


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a swatch of Luv & Lust on around NC/NW 15 or 20.  Thanks!


----------



## woolyowl (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_can somebody please swatch clue e/s next to french grey, satin taupe, palatial and moth brown._

 
I don't have French Grey, but here's the rest, with Tabby (Delights 6 cool palette). Depending on the light, Clue reminds me most of a lighter, less-metallic Tabby. These are my favorite colors!


----------



## iheartcolor (Dec 29, 2007)

I am hoping for a swatch of the following items:

3D Gloss in Apex and Wondershine
l/g in Lull and Out for Fun

Thank you!

-Lauren


----------



## toparistonight (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_I know nobody will have all of these to do at one time but I figured I'd post a bunch and whoever has a couple can do them, etc.

Okay, after I just confused everyone....

MAC Lipsticks:
Angel
Blankety
Bombshell
Freckletone
Frou
Gel
High Strung
High Tea
Hug Me
Hue
Lovelorn
Myth
Plink
Politely Pink
Pretty Please
Sandy B
Snob
Sweetie
Tanarama

MAC Lip/Lustreglass:
Instant Gold
Lychee Luxe
Palatial
Pink Grapefruit
Star Nova


As many compared on skin or on lips as possible! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Pretty Please, High Tea and Hug Me, on NW20 skin. Hope thats okay.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 4, 2008)

i'd like to see *Creme De Violet *VS *Stars n Rockets*, please =)


----------



## magi (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Fluidlines Jadeye and Delphic, please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, the dark line is from a SHADE-residue on the brush.


----------



## lara (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Hi I was just wondering which MAC lipstick is the best candy apple red. If someone could show me a couple swatches in MAC's red lipsticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll get you started.





Queens Sin (LE, Antiquitease)





Seriously Rich (LE, Mattene)





Ruby Woo, Russian Red, Glam





Glam





Various MAC red lipsticks, liners, etc.


----------



## Brianne333 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Gentle Fume (the shadow, not the whole quad) next to some other silvery MAC shades?  I'd like to see how they compare! Thank you <3


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 8, 2008)

*Daisychain (Originals) w/Shroom and Wishful or any other similar shades.  *
*Thanks!*


----------



## ModestMouse (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Can someone post *Shadestick* swatches.? Any and all colors that are in the current line please.  I want to buy a few before they are DC but I don't have acsses to a counter or store in person so i must order online. THanks in advance for any help =)_


----------



## stefania905 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey guys!!!


if anyone has:

-Benefit's _10_(on face)
-_Blitz & Glitz Fluid Line_

i'd like swatches if possible. thanks!!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jan 10, 2008)

Can anyone pleeeease swatch the following lipglasses next to eachother?

Womanly
C-Thru
Underage

Thank you soooooo much!!


----------



## rbella (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mona Sabbath* 

 
_Can somebody swatch *vex*, *shroom*, *naked lunch*, *jest* and *sunday best *please? At least some of these colors.
Thanks!_

 
Here is in order from bottom to top on my NW 15 arm:
Shroom, Naked Lunch, Jest (camera w/ flash)-





Here is the same w/o flash:





Here is the same using DuWop Payoff w/ camera flash:





Same using DuWop Payoff w/o camera flash: 





HTH!


----------



## rbella (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Mac Blush vs Nars*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yanie* 

 
_Hi guys, I'm looking for a swatch of Nars blushes Luster and Amour with the Mac Springsheen in a fair skin (nc or nw 20 or so) 

Thank you so much!!!_

 
Not exactly what you asked for but it does include luster.  I am NW 15 and here are some NARS swatches.  Top to bottom: Deep Throat, Orgasm, Oasis, Luster-






HTH!


----------



## rbella (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_I know nobody will have all of these to do at one time but I figured I'd post a bunch and whoever has a couple can do them, etc.

Okay, after I just confused everyone....

MAC Lipsticks:
Angel
Blankety
Bombshell
Freckletone
Frou
Gel
High Strung
High Tea
Hug Me
Hue
Lovelorn
Myth
Plink
Politely Pink
Pretty Please
Sandy B
Snob
Sweetie
Tanarama

MAC Lip/Lustreglass:
Instant Gold
Lychee Luxe
Palatial
Pink Grapefruit
Star Nova


As many compared on skin or on lips as possible! Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here are bombshell and politely pink swatched on my NW15 skin:





HTH!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 12, 2008)

Prussian e/s from Matte2 VS Plumage, please!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 12, 2008)

could someone please do swatch of illicit lipglass vs. 2N lipglass (and any other lipglass or lipstick of similar colors)


----------



## Diskordia (Jan 14, 2008)

can someone swatch any N Collection lippie with Entwined, Half n Half and Hug me? thanks!


----------



## addicted_2color (Jan 15, 2008)

can anyone swatch barbie's style it up vs. 1N, 2N, 3N or 4N...basically I want to know if style it up is close to any of these.

TYVM! =)


----------



## A n d i e (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi! Can someone please swatch Studio fix in NC30 and NC35 side by side?  Thank you!!!


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_could somebody please post a swatch of afterdusk blush from the Lure collection?

and if the have petticoat next to it it would be an extra bonus! Thank you_

 




Afterdusk (Sheertone Shimmer) - Moonbathe
Petticoat (MSF) - Lingerie
Glissade (MSF) - Danse


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 18, 2008)

hey everyone, can someone compare swatches of french grey from danse collection and remotely grey & dark edge from N Collection? THAANK YOUUU


----------



## rbella (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drien227* 

 
_Can someone please swatch nanogold v.s. naked lunch. I'm also interested in how nanogold compares to L'oreal HIP pigment in restless. Thanks!_

 
I don't have the L'oreal pigments but here are a few swatches for you on my NW15 arm:

Colors listed from left to right on each arm.

1.) Shroom, Naked Lunch, Nanogold, Phloof w/out flash:





2.) Shroom, Naked Lunch, Nanogold, Phloof w/flash:





3.) Shroom, Naked Lunch, Nanogold, Phloof w/out flash with DuWop Payoff:





4.) Shroom, Naked Lunch, Nanogold, Phloof w/ flash with DuWop Payoff:





HTH!


----------



## rbella (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristal_Uhles* 

 
_Can somebody please do a swatch of 2n and 3n lipsticks with other similar shades?
TIA!_

 
I only have 3N so I swatched it to some similar shades on my NW15 arm.

All colors are listed from left to right and MAC unless otherwise stated.

1.) 3N, Politely Pink, High Tea, Rosewater (Laura Mercier), Waikiki (Chanel) w/out flash:





2.) 3N, Politely Pink, High Tea, Rosewater (Laura Mercier), Waikiki (Chanel) w/ flash:


----------



## rossella (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello, i'm searching for a Moon's reflection eyeshadow swatch, thanks!


----------



## xiahe (Jan 20, 2008)

could someone please swatch *dazzle light* vs. *all that glitters* and then possibly *nylon* vs. *ricepaper*?  thanks everyone!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_could someone please post a swatch of *vex eyeshadow*?  thanks a bunch!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breathless* 

 
_can someone swatch VEX e/s? please? and thanks!_


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 21, 2008)

Can someone swatch some/all N Collection shadows against Crochet e/s (Free to Be quad) and/or Velour e/s and/or Slip Pink e/s?  That'd be awesome, thanks!

And if possible, N Collection lipglasses against Of Corset!, Damzel and/or Madcap.  Many thanks!


----------



## lara (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeybaby* 

 
_can someone please do dollymix for me?

thanks_

 




MAC Dollymix - lolly pink with golden pearl (sheertone shimmer)
MAC Well Dressed - soft pastel pink (satin)
MAC Azalea - hottest pink with blue pearl (frost)
NARS Deep Throat - sheer peach with golden shimmer
NARS Desire - translucent sweetie pink

All applied generously.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_Hi all, I'm looking to see a swatch of Parrot vs. Big T.
Merci beaucoup!_

 







Parrot vs. Big T on NC30 (both without flash)
Big T is slightly greener and not as frosty.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marmaladecat* 

 
_Are Frozen White and Reflects Blue pigments similar? Could someone please swatch them side by side? Thanks!_


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorningGlory* 

 
_Would someone please swatch the following eyeshadows: Yogurt, Quarry, Seedy Pearl, Copper Plate, Concrete, Coquette, Contrast, Blackberry, Pen N' Pink, Folie and Embark.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can only show you Contrast as it's the only one I have.











I'll update you if I get any of the others.


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 23, 2008)

Long shot here, but can somebody swatch Moth Brown with NYX Root Beer?

Thanks so much!  <3


----------



## lara (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_Hi all, I'm looking to see a swatch of Parrot vs. Big T.
Merci beaucoup!_

 





Parrot (frost)
Steamy (frost)
Big T (frost)


----------



## lara (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Could anyone swatch the following on arm or face. Preferably nc skin in the medium range. 

lychee luxe l/g_

 




Lychee Luxe on unlined lips.


----------



## lara (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: swatches needed! festivity vs. haux, etc.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luxeluxeluxe* 

 
_I need swatches of the following items:

Lipstick -
Festivity_

 




Festivity on unlined lips.


----------



## talks (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *weldhian* 

 
_Can someone do Black Tied vs. UD Oil Slick?

TIA_

 
Here you go! HTH


----------



## fingie (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rose_arcana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch me Subculture lipliner on both their hand, and if possible, lips too? I need a neutral but pale l/l to go with Bare Venus and Blankety. Many thanks in advance _

 
Not the best, but I hope these are okay!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi!

Does anyone have a swatch of the A Mei she's a star lipgloss?

Also does anyone have a swatch of Nanogold e/s on darker skin?

Thanks! x


----------



## Andrya (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd love to see swatches of all/any MAC lipliners.  Specifically Brick, Burgundy, any dark reds like that, as well as really nude/neutral ones.  But show me anything you've got!  :]


----------



## igswonderworld (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can someone please do a swatch between Eyepopping and Bitter? And Electric Eeel with Clarity? Thanks!_

 
I don't have Clarity, I had Electric Eel but I didn't want to swatch it next to the greens, without Clarity e/s. I also swatched Wondergrass and Swimming next to Eyepopping and Bitter, sometimes it helps to see it next to a darker shade of color. I am NC30 and the pics are taken with flash on.

Hope this helps...


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey! Can anyone do bombshell v. creme de la femme?

Also, I'd like to see Angel and Lovelorn.

Thanks!


----------



## Mien (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n3crolust* 

 
_i know it's a lot of requests... :x
but i'm not asking for all at the same time, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they're basically the curiositease holiday set pigments, both warm & cool.\
i don't know if some are even out yet? i know some like helium and forest green were so...maybe some others too.

-lily white pigment
-dazzleray pigment
-copper sparkle pigment
-sunpepper pigment
-helium pigment
-softwash pigment
-forest green pigment_

 
A bit late but here ya go!
Swatched on inner arm over vaseline:











​


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_can i request swatches of mac's pink e/s like da bling, stars n rockets etc...

thanx_

 
I'll post all the pinks I have.

Sushi Flower





Mink Pink





Cranberry (Not really pink but...)





Neutral Pink





Passionate





Vapour (not really pink either but I find it has a undertone of it)


----------



## lara (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_can i request swatches of mac's pink e/s like da bling, stars n rockets etc...

thanx_

 




Pink eyeshadows, various.
Swish (frost)
Budding Beauty (frost)
Expensive Pink (veluxe pearl)
Jest (frost)
Rio De Rosa (satin)
Up-Do (frost)
Blossomcherry (velvet)
Sushi Pink (satin)
Cranberry (frost)
Sketch (velvet)


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frances92307* 

 
_Hi could someone swatch a little folie, beautyburst, and shag?  TIA_

 
Beautyburst is more red toned than a little folie...Both are awesome!  

1st picture
Top Row (L-R): beautyburst, beautyburst, cranberry, fig 1, fertile
Middle Row: antiqued, twinks, a little folie, sketch, trax
Bottom Row: a little folie, embark, agate, beauty marked, shadowy lady

2nd picture - (L-R) top: beautyburst x 2
                          bottom: antiqued, twinks
                          center: a little folie

3rd picture - (L-R) antiqued, beautyburst, a little folie, embark


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllThatGlitters* 

 
_I am looking for a swatch of MAC Eyeshadows in:  

Expensive Pink 
Romp
Motif
Paradisco
Cranberry

Preferably on pale skin NW15-20 or paper.  Thanks in advance for your help!_

 
Cranberry













Paradisco













NW20 No Base, natural light.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_MSFs: Gold Spill vs. Shimpagne

TIA!_

 
Gold Spill





Shimpagne





Shimpagne vs. Gold Spill










NW20, No Base, Natural Light


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosenbud* 

 
_Could anyone post swatches of the following:


-Wedge
-Era
-Soba
-Kid

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
All I have is Wedge.














NW20, No Base, Natural Lighting.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollparts* 

 
_can somebody please swatch contrast e/s and green smoke e/s for me? 
preferably on eyes and hand would be appreciated =)
thanks in advance =)_

 
Contrast (again)













Green Smoke 













NW20, No base, Natural Light


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_could someone please swatch me the Smoke Signals blushes?_

 
Ablaze









Emote









NW20, No Base, Natural Light


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Magenta [Pro] Blush and/or any Pro Blushes that you may have?  Thank you.  I am NW 45, but skin or paper is fine.  Thank you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tipsy2* 

 
_Hi girls,
Can anyone do a swatch of *Mac pro blush Cantaloupe* and *Cheek* for me? I saw that baby love have a pic of Cantaloupe, and it seems soooo pretty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_could someone please swatch some of the pro blushes? on NC40 skin would be nice, but if anyone has a swatch, please post!_

 
Twinkle Twinkle, When I got Azalea I had been planing on getting Magenta, I decided against it because Azalea is like a bajillion times better

Pro Blushers
Apple Red









Azalea









Cantaloupe









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ish2do* 

 
_can anyone swatch some blushes for me? maybe ones that would look good with C40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Almost all of my blushers.

Ablaze





Emote





Petalpoint





Springsheen





Peaches





NW20, No base, Natural Light.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *color_lover456* 

 
_can anyone do new vegas and global glow next to each other, preferrably on a NW 35 or darker?_

 
Global Glow vs New Vegas










NW20, No base, Natural Light


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chloe007* 

 
_Can someone with fair skin please swatch Tan and Coral lips from the Finery Holiday Collection?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pure_poison* 

 
_does anybody have any?
i really want a light coraly shade lipstick
thanks girls luvluvluv
xxxxxx_

 
All I have is the Coral Finery Set.

Astro Chic






Ruling Class





Splendid!





Astro Chic, Ruling Class, Splendid!






NW20, No base, Natural Light.


----------



## Nenah2008 (Feb 1, 2008)

Can someone post something comparible to Mac Twillery?


Thanks


----------



## toparistonight (Feb 2, 2008)

And anything that's similar to MAC Waternymph eyeshadow too?
Thankyou very much in advanceee.


----------



## lara (Feb 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_Could anyone post anything thats similar to MAC's Bang On Blue from the C-Shock collection for me?_

 




Tilt, frost
Moonflower, frost (Strange Hybrid)
Freshwater, veluxe pearl
Deep Truth, frost
Atlantic Blue, pro-matte (Pro Extension 2007)
Bang On Blue, frost (C-Shock)


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brynnita* 

 
_Can someone please compare Jete (from Danse), Jest, and Neutral Pink?_

 
I have only Jest and Neutral Pink.





Neutral Pink, Jest





Neutral Pink, Jest


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Feb 3, 2008)

hi girls !
Could anyone swatch for me Hipness blush from Fafi vs. Goddess from Raquel Icon IV or/and Foolish me please?

And swatch Flash n dash l/s from Fafi vs Overrich l/s from C shock?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Hey can someone swatch purple e/s such as
-beauty marked
-beautiful iris
-black berry
-Creme de violet**
-Parfait amour **
-satellite dreams **
-hepcat
-plum dressing
-nocturnelle
-sketch
-trax
**i mostly want a swatch of these 3 shades

Just naming some most of the purples, im not familiar with these shades.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I only have Sketch and Nocturnelle. I'll throw in Mi'Lady and Earthly Riches (both LE but both have purples sides on them)

Mi'Lady





Earthly Riches





Nocturnelle





Sketch


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Hi, i have a very broad request! I would love it if someone could post swatches of neutral/brown eyeshadows or pigments of any color in that range, just so i can see the differences. 

Thanks in advance!_

 
So here's a bunch of my neutrals, browns, highlights. I'm probably missing some of my collection but here's a start.

Vex





Wedge





Vapour





Remotely Grey





Neutral Pink





Bamboo





Tempting





Mink Pink





Engaging





Greensmoke





Print





I'll update with more when I take more pictures of my collection.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Adding more.

Brun





Gesso



_


----------



## Chopy (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Hey can someone swatch purple e/s such as
-beauty marked
-beautiful iris
-black berry
-Creme de violet**
-Parfait amour **
-satellite dreams **
-hepcat
-plum dressing
-nocturnelle
-sketch
-trax
**i mostly want a swatch of these 3 shades

Just naming some most of the purples, im not familiar with these shades.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
left: Beautiful Iris / right: Hepcat






Parfait Amour





Sketch





swatches of UDPP

left to right: Beautiful Iris, Hepcat, Sketch, Parfait Amour


----------



## Chopy (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Millysma* 

 
_Does anyone have a swatch of *Florabundance lipglass and C-Thru lipglass*? Preferably on pigmented lips, but wrist is fine! 
_

 
C-Thru
http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?i...sc00152sz3.jpg

Florabundance





left C-Thru Right Florabundance


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2008)

If anyone is NC25 or around that shade and owns Scanty lipstick, could you please please do a swatch? I don't own it and am trying so hard to find a cheap dupe!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_Could someone please do a swatch of Light Flush (lighter pink part), then of the darker veining alone? Then with both together? 

Thank you!_

 
So my Light Flush doesn't have much veining in it. But here's what I got. The darker vein is where the glitter is and is kind of orangey/red when compared with the pink. The light pink is smooth and just a light pink. Mixed together they give a beautiful pink colour with minimal glitter.

Truer in colour.










I made this one wet so you could get a bit more saturated colours, since they're pretty sheer.





NW20 Skin, No Base, Cloudy/Natural Light plus Flash.





My natural light ones didn't turn out amazing, so I'll have to take them again when there's good natural light out.


----------



## Chopy (Feb 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Florabundance vs 2N l/g on skin or lips? 
they do look pretty similar in their tubes but want to check it on skin
Thank you!!_

 

left: Floraboundance, right: 2N


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 8, 2008)

Can someone compare Shimmermoss v. Surreal v. Steamy on NW 15 or 20 skin, please?

Separately, can I also get a swatch of Plum e/s (PRO) on the same color skin?  TIA!


----------



## gatsby (Feb 8, 2008)

*REQUEST: Colours that look *nothing* like the swatches on the MAC website*

All of the swatches on the MAC website are off by a bit (and things like monitors etc. mean that colours vary slightly) but some are off by a LOT. The one that comes to mind is Rozz Revival, which actually looks like the love child of Vegas Volt and See Sheer -- _nothing_ like the website picture. 

Post your swatches of products where the MAC website is misleading or just plain wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll come back and contribute Rozz Revival as soon as I can rassle up a camera...


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Feb 10, 2008)

Can anyone pretty please swatch these lipglasses together?  

C-thru
Illicit    
Bare Truth 
Energy   (3D lipglass)

Thanks soooooo much!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if someone could swatch some of the pressed beauty powders?  Possibly Smooth Harmony from the past Diana Ross collection?  And any others would be greatly appreciated!!!  TIA!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Feb 10, 2008)

Snowgirl lipglass swatch please ^.^


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 11, 2008)

Soba vs Ochre Style eyeshadow swatches would be much appreciated!

Also Patina and Phloof! (seperately)


----------



## shudecay (Feb 11, 2008)

Can someone please compare any of the following: cork vs charcoal brown vs wedge; coquette vs mystery; bronze vs mulch vs texture; smut vs brun.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## MaryaHari (Feb 12, 2008)

Can someone compare the new Fafi blushes, Hipness and Fashion Frenzy, with various NARS blushes like Orgasm, Torrid, Mata Hari, Desire, etc? Thanks!!!


----------



## lara (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shudecay* 

 
_Can someone please compare any of the following:  *antiqued vs sable*.  Thanks in advance!_

 





Satin Taupe, middle taupe with bronze and silver pearl (frost).
Antiqued, rich bronze with a touch of charcoal (veluxe pearl).
Sable, soft warm brown with bronze pearl (frost).





Antiqued.





Sable.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 12, 2008)

could someone swatch any of the l/s, l/g and blushes from the Fafi collection on NW43 - NW45 skin please ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## caroni99 (Feb 12, 2008)

Can someone please post a comparison swatch of Cash Flow paint pot from the Fafi collection against the Summer Neutral e/s from the Lure(??) collection?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 12, 2008)

*Girl Friendly p/p* and Fresco p/p and/or *Salsabelle ccb*

*Fun & Sexy l/s* and Flowerplay l/s


----------



## disenchanted (Feb 13, 2008)

Could someone post a swatch of Strawberry blonde l/s with Strawbaby, Flash-n-dash and Uterly Frivolous from Fafi please


----------



## iSHi (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_*Rollickin' p/p* and Delft p/p_


----------



## venus57 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsweettart* 

 
_i would love to see *pink nouveau *on someones's lips (my lips are pigmented) thanks_

 
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...pigment006.jpg, 
hey I hope this helps not sure if I sent it right but, the pic is unlined lips, My lips are pigmented but also pink nouveau is very creamy almost matte and good coverage.


----------



## Bluebell (Feb 14, 2008)

I would love to see a swatch of dame, pink swoon, blushbaby and cubic blush on light skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissah* 

 
_Could someone please swatch teal pigment and parrot on skin and white paper? thanks in advance!_

 
Parrot





Teal (Shitty picture I'm sorry)





Teal vs. Parrot on NW20, no flash, no base, natural light. 





Truer colouring





Essentially Teal is a lot more green than Parrot.

I just realized you wanted it on White Paper too. Here it is. It shows the colouring difference way better.


----------



## anshu7 (Feb 16, 2008)

can anyone post swatches of bobbi brown pot rouge in pink raspberry?? i am nc25..ne ideas if this wud work on me??reviews??thanx! i wud like swatches of other pot rouges too! which one do u guys think wud suit me the best??i cant try b4 buying so m relying on u guys


----------



## Chopy (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: *request* The Lightest nudes you have!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nikkilici0us* 

 
_looking for swatches of light nudes, similar to MAC myth (more or less)

glossy, matte, shimmery... any nudes you have - glosses, lipsticks.... I need to expand, but I have the basics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lipsticks

left to right:

Hue, Style it Up, All revealing, Plink, Myth


----------



## Chopy (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SquirrelQueen* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of Brit Wit, preferably on NW15-20 skin?  If possible, compare to other blushcremes.  Thank you!_

 
Brit Wit


----------



## Chopy (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACJunkie57* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Love Nectar, Prrr and 2N together? Either on lips or on hand =)
Thanks very much!_

 
Left: Prrr Right: 2N


----------



## woolyowl (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgrl8* 

 
_I have always wanted to see what the different finishes are to MAC lipsticks (i.e., frost, amplified creme, matte, etc...)_

 
I don't own any matte or glaze, but here's some nude-ish colors to compare, with my interpretation...

*Frost* (has pearly/slightly metallic finish):





*Amplified* (feels heavier and has more pigment intensity)





*Satin* (like a lighter Amplified...similar finish, but "lighter feel")





*Lustre *(even lighter feel, with a bit of shine and moisture...my fave)









Frost shouldn't be confused as the only glittery one, as some others like Strange & Exotic (lustre) have glitter. The frost finish is more of a metallic sheen. Also, the distinctions can be pretty small, and some colors seem to me like they could belong in other/multiple categories.

hth!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_req swatch for pink swoon, fashion frenzy and dollymix together.  thanks._

 
I don't have pink swoon but I do have Don't Be Shy from Barbie.

On NC35

Flash: Don't Be Shy, Fashion Frenzy, Dollymix
(From L to R)





No Flash:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_*Rollickin' p/p* and Delft p/p_

 
Paintpots Rollickin & Delft on NC35

Flash:
(L to R) Rollickin & Delft





No Flash:


----------



## Marieke46 (Feb 19, 2008)

Could someone maybe swatch Nice Vice and Artifact Paint Pot???
And Perky and Painterly Paint Pot???
THNX!!!!
CiaoOo Marieke


----------



## RayannaBanana (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone have a MAC eyeshawdow that looks the closest to Manor from the Holiday, 07 6 mettalic eyes compact? Swatches would be great!


----------



## shudecay (Feb 24, 2008)

Can someone please swatch these: hepcat vs plum dressing, sketch vs trax vs cranberry, haux vs folie, bronze vs texture vs mulch, saddle vs charcoal brown vs cork


----------



## Brianne333 (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm having an impossible time finding the cheekhue Expressionism swatched on skin - can someone swatch it on their skin for me pretty please? ;_;


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 26, 2008)

Sketch vs. Trax please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And if anyone could describe differences between the two, it would be awesome & greatly appreciated


----------



## stickles (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_can anyone swatch otherworldly and rollickin' pretty please with cherries on top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol TIA_

 
I put together a swatch post here that should cover this and many more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f217/17-fluidlin...watches-91724/


----------



## Sara Lynn (Feb 26, 2008)

Can someone please swatch any or all of these e/s?

Folie, Kid, and Texture


----------



## hc123 (Feb 26, 2008)

Could some please swatch the Viva Glam (I - VI) lippys? Thanks


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_Could someone swatch some of the L'Oreal HIP duos please?_

 
Ok.. here's what I have... only 2 (got 'em at buy 1 get 1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Showy(blues) and Flamboyant.(gold-purple)
E/s are different textures, as you can see.. One part (purple and dark blue) is matte and the other part (gold and light blue) is very soft (think Veluxe pearl) 



















All clickable, I left them pretty big so you can see texture and everything. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. No base, applied w/ finger, went over it few times..


----------



## DancingRobots (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone please swatch *Pen N Pink* and *Cool Pink *?


----------



## Brianne333 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can anyone swatch Retrofluid for me?  Or any other muted/dirty plum colors (lipstick - I'm looking for a color that looks like the Retrofluid swatch on the MAC site).


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 28, 2008)

Softwash grey and cool pink piggies?!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 29, 2008)

Can I see a swatch of Artifact paint pot vs. Nice Vice Paint Pot?  Thank you


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 29, 2008)

*Does anyone have a swatch of Lasting Lust?*

I wanted to order it but im worried it will be to orange?  If anyone has this prolong ware lip color i would LOVE to see it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## JanineDesiree (Mar 3, 2008)

NAIL LACQUER... I am so happy to find out these are worth the money.
Any color, LE, DC or perm.... swatched anyway.. please and thanks.


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyinspiron* 

 
_Can someone do a swatch of Nice Vice Paint Pot vs Royal Hue Shadestick? Thanks!!_

 
clickable thumbnail...


----------



## versace (Mar 3, 2008)

i have HUGE problems choosing mac make up.I live in Serbia and we dont have mac here.I am falling in love with mac seeing you guys so ill have to order something from my aunt.When i see all these colors they seem very different.
So if someone would compare
MYTH-MISSY-HUE-PINK LEMONADE-FULLFILLED-MORNING GLORY

I would be so gratefull
thank you ladies


----------



## versace (Mar 4, 2008)

sorry for being boring could anyone explain me difference between myth and freckletone,whichone is more peachy?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 4, 2008)

could someone swatch TRAX and SKETCH eyeshadows next to each other please


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 4, 2008)

Can someone please swatch IMJU FIBERWIG vs. DIORSHOW MASCARA, I love my Dior mascara but I've heard so many good things about Fiberwig I'm not sure if I should buy that instead of Dior.


----------



## radarlove (Mar 4, 2008)

Could someone do Cosmo l/s and Brick-o-La l/s on unlined lips and/or skin?

Thank you!


----------



## matsubie (Mar 5, 2008)

could someone please swatch "o" l/s and fresh moroccan l/s next to each other?
i'm looking for the perfect reddish/coppery lip color.  thanks!


----------



## winterwonder (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone have both the *Copper and Copper Metal pigment*? I saw a look one time and it said it was Copper Metal pigment but I'm thinking maybe she had the original Copper cause my Copper Metal seems to be a lot darker than that. I saw some swatched in the Pigment thread but the ones that had what I was looking for were a little blurry. So thanks in advance to anyone that can do this for me! =)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_sorry for being boring could anyone explain me difference between myth and freckletone,whichone is more peachy?_

 
Freckletone by far
Myth is very pale and nude 
I'll swatch Myth for you when I get home from work


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Mar 6, 2008)

Can someone swatch ANY of these please? If you have Hue, Aloof or Brew please also swatch for my comparison
Thanks girls!

High Tea
Soft Lust
Glitzy Kiss


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Could someone please swatch cosmo l/s & plasique l/s on pale lips preferrably lined with spice l/l?


----------



## odalyss (Mar 6, 2008)

Could someone please swatch Naked Lunch e/s ? Thanks a lot !


----------



## missmarkers (Mar 6, 2008)

i'd love to see a swatch comparison of neutral pink eyeshadow to the new beauty powder blush in feeling. 

thanks!


----------



## lara (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Can someone swatch ANY of these please?

*Pretty Please
Politely Pink*_

 





*Politely Pink*





*Pretty Please*


----------



## lara (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'd like to see any of these on unlined lips.. preferably someone close to NW25/NC30.  

-fleshpot l/s
*-blankety l/s*
-high tea l/s
-myth l/s

thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




*Blankety *on unlined lips.


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Mar 7, 2008)

can someone take swatches with Petalpoint blush on their face?


----------



## Mien (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_*Rollickin' p/p* and Delft p/p_

 
All swatches on inner arm, light skin. Eyeshadows and pigments over vaseline.

Otherworldly p/p (MAC for McQueen)
Rollickin' p/p (MAC for Fafi)
Delft p/p (Perm)












  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Hey can someone swatch purple e/s such as
-beauty marked
-beautiful iris
-black berry
-Creme de violet**
-Parfait amour **
-satellite dreams **
-hepcat
-plum dressing
-nocturnelle
-sketch
-trax
**i mostly want a swatch of these 3 shades

Just naming some most of the purples, im not familiar with these shades. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I swatched all my purplish MAC eyeshadows and pigments, a lot are LE so I included the collection they came out with in the list. 

Left arm are more pink/red purples, some of them I personally keep with my pink eyeshadows, in the pictures some of these seem to be brown, that is because they have a copper-y shine.

Mercurial Mineralize e/s (Flashtronic)
Modern Heir e/s (Cool eyes, Royal Assets, Holiday 07)
Floral Fantasy (Strange Hybrid)
Romping e/s (C-shock)
Accent Red p/g
Pinked Mauve p/g
Plum Dressing e/s 
Cranberry e/s
Star Violet e/s
Beauty Marked
(Purple side of..)Earthly Riches Mineralize e/s duo (Antiquitease)
(Purple-X of...) Intervieuw/Purple-X mineralize e/s duo (A Muse)

Right arm: the more blue purples. Some seem grey-ish on my skintone.

Beutiful Iris
French Violet p/g
Violet p/g
Parfait Amour
(Purple of..)Mi'lady Mineralize e/s duo (Antiquitease)
Gallant (Intense Eyes, Holiday 06)
Mystical Mist (Ornamentalism)
Queen's Jewel (Cool Eyes, Royal Assets, Holiday 07)
Thunder (Blue Storm)
Fertile (Strange Hybrid)
Plum Electric Metal-x cream e/s (Metal-X)
Entremauve p/g
Shadowy Lady

HTH!!
















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_*You're Fresh e/s* from Fafi Eyes 2 and Golder's Green p/m_

 
I also swatched some simular colours from other brands:

MAC Golders Green pigment
MAC You're Fresh e/s (Fafi)
MAC Tectonic Mineralize e/s (Flashtronic)
Etos (Dutch drugstore) 20 e/s
Only YOU (by Ici Paris xl) 03 e/s












 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclay* 

 
_Could someone pretty please swatch the new Strobe lip conditioners?_

 
For reference: NC15 skin, pigmented lips. I only bought Strobe Kiss.





Strobe Kiss on inner arm:





Different lighting:





Strobe Kiss on lips:


----------



## pladies (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello !

Can anyone (nc20/25 prefered but doesn't matter) swatch me

l/s Overrich (LE) next to slimshines missy
and
l/s fun n sexy (LE) next to slimshine rockout

thank you !


----------



## Chopy (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Can someone swatch ANY of these please? If you have Hue, Aloof or Brew please also swatch for my comparison
Thanks girls!

Utter Pervette
High Tea
Soft Lust
Glitzy Kiss
Plink!_

 
left: Hue -- right: Plink


----------



## Chopy (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_i have HUGE problems choosing mac make up.I live in Serbia and we dont have mac here.I am falling in love with mac seeing you guys so ill have to order something from my aunt.When i see all these colors they seem very different.
So if someone would compare
MYTH-MISSY-HUE-PINK LEMONADE-FULLFILLED-MORNING GLORY

I would be so gratefull
thank you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
left: Myth -- right: Hue


----------



## blacktulip (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,
can anyone swatch feeling, secret blush and eversun together? (beauty powder blushes)
Thanx!


----------



## Chopy (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_has anyone seen any swatches anywhere for the Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks? thanks x_

 
left: Shimmerbrick Pink, Right: Shimmerbrick Pink Quartz






Shimmerbrick Pink





Shimmerbrick Pink Quartz


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Mar 9, 2008)

*Clarins Colour Fizz Collection 2008*

I would love to see swatches of their eyeshadows with and without a base (preferably on brown skin)...thanks!
{P.S. ~ I also posted a link to their 'making of' video & 'idea book' in the Cosmetic Discussion thread}


----------



## MaryaHari (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *schadensatz* 

 
_Hello! Super-lurker finally posting. 

I searched for UD Deluxe Adore but couldn't find anything that could help me so I'm posting here.

May I see a swatch of "Adore", please? With and without primer.

Thanks in advance!_

 
Here are some swatches of Adore:
Top to bottom: Adore over nothing, Adore over Royal Wink, Adore over Electro Sky Paint Pot
Without flash





With flash


----------



## pladies (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Can someone swatch ANY of these please? If you have Hue, Aloof or Brew please also swatch for my comparison
Thanks girls!

Utter Pervette
High Tea
Soft Lust
Glitzy Kiss
Plink!_

 
Here is utter pervette:






Upper lips, bare
below the lippie and on the right a swatch on my skin (nc20)
no flash photos, natural light


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 10, 2008)

Can someone please post swatches of 
Melrose Mood (Heatherette), 15 Minutes, Real Doll, 3N & Zandra
Thanks!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (Mar 10, 2008)

Could someone please compare Leaflette (Showfloer Quad) and You´re Fresh (Fafi 2 Quad) and post some swatches?


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'd like to see any of these on unlined lips.. preferably someone close to NW25/NC30.  

* -fleshpot l/s*
-blankety l/s
-high tea l/s
-myth l/s

thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mac Fleshpot on NC25 pigmented lips:





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'd like to see any of these on unlined lips.. preferably someone close to NW25/NC30.  

-fleshpot l/s
-blankety l/s
-high tea l/s
* -myth l/s*

thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is Myth over lip balm--which sheered it out a lot.  It is more opaque when applied alone.







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Can someone swatch ANY of these please? If you have Hue, Aloof or Brew please also swatch for my comparison
Thanks girls!

High Tea
Soft Lust
Glitzy Kiss
* Plink!*_

 
Here is Mac Plink! on NC25 lips.  No flash.


----------



## winterwonder (Mar 11, 2008)

Can anyone compare the new *BPB Joyous with Springsheen and Peachykeen*, or the *BPB Sweetness with Dollymix and Dame*? Thanks!


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 12, 2008)

please help! I need swatches of any of these together (to compare them):
*Orb*, *Grain*, *Brule*, *Bisque*, *Era*, *Arena*

aaand I'd love to see how *Cork *compares to other similar browns!

thank you very very much ^_^


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanitygrey* 

 
_Can someone post a swatch on Pen N Pink, Girlie, and Neutral Pink
TIA_

 
The only one I have is Neutral Pink






If you want on paper or skin just let me know.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 13, 2008)

Could anybody please post a swatch of Skew and Hug Me Lipsticks?
TIA


----------



## Chopy (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_please help! I need swatches of any of these together (to compare them):
*Orb*, *Grain*, *Brule*, *Bisque*, *Era*, *Arena*

aaand I'd love to see how *Cork *compares to other similar browns!

thank you very very much ^_^_

 
Bisque


----------



## lara (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyinspiron* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of Haunting Fluidline and Royal Hue Shadestick? Thanks!_

 




Haunting Fluidline (LE, Lure)
Macroviolet Fluidline
Royal Hue Shadestick


----------



## Julzie (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone please compare NARS Luster and MAC Shy Beauty Beauty Powder Blush?


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 14, 2008)

Could someone please post a swatch of Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Peony v.s. some of the MSFs like Stereo Rose and Petticoat or pink mac blushes?

TIA!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 14, 2008)

Can someone swatch Joyous & Hipness side by side preferably on NC35 skin. Thanks!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone swatch a couple of lipsticks pretty prettty please!!!
I know they're kinda old, but if you have them, I would appreciate it so much!
*
Mlle 
Daslu*

swatched next to other nude/pinks would be freakin awesome!!
Thanks


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 15, 2008)

if someone could swatch: (all from Fafi)

*Flash-n-Dash* l/s over *Strawbaby *l/s and over them *Totally It *l/g
M·A·C Cosmetics | Strawbaby

and:
*Cult Fave *l/g over *Fun 'N' Sexy *l/s 
M·A·C Cosmetics | Cult Fave

and: 
*Utterly Frivolous *l/s over *Not So Innocent *l/s with *Sugar Trance *l/g
M·A·C Cosmetics | Fafi

Thanks girls ^^

---------Edit---------
*No need, thanks*


----------



## MaryaHari (Mar 16, 2008)

Could someone post swatches of the new MAC Beauty Powder Blushes with MAC Dame, Fashion Frenzy, and Hipness and any of the NARS Blushes? Thanks a bunch =)


----------



## sparklingmuse (Mar 17, 2008)

can someone please swatch viva glam V and viva glam II? im nw25, and would love to see how these are. thanks!


----------



## lara (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC Lipstick Swatches please?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 

 
_Could anyone swatch the following MAC lipsticks for me? Either on lips or hand/arm etc. would be wonderful.

Impassioned
Glam_

 




*Impassioned *on unlined lips.





*Glam *on unlined lips (and damn if that isn't the most wonky-ass job I've ever done on a swatch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## *KT* (Mar 19, 2008)

Could someone do a side-by-side swatch of Pearl Blossom and Alpha Girl BPs?


----------



## Marieke46 (Mar 19, 2008)

Can someone maybe swatch a blush that isn't an LE and is very similar to Hipness from the Fafi line
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you so much!!
CiaoOo Marieke


----------



## Vedra (Mar 20, 2008)

Can so. swatch *Haux vs. Remotely Grey* (and possibly other similar shades at hand) please?


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 20, 2008)

Can somebody do Lipsticks for me please? Plastique, Blankety & Cosmo please


----------



## sleepyhead (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julzie* 

 
_Comparison swatch of Sumptuous Olive and Springtime Skipper (BLM) please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
springtime skipper on the left and sumptuous olive on the right
nc25 concealer as a base - day light





flash





pans on a sheet of white paper - day light


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_Could anyone do comparison swatches of the following:
Hollywood Nights
Immodest
Girl About Town
Rebel
Rocking Chick
Fun N Sexy

and

Cult Fave
Starlet Kiss
Viva Glam VI SE

Thanks a ton =)_

 
(Check out the Heatherette swatch thread, there's a comparison between Hollywood Nights vs Rocking Chick and Fun N Sexy....)

I second the swatch between Hollywood Nights vs GAT I would also love to see Style Minx vs Pink Poodle vs Standing Ovation. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 23, 2008)

could someone plzzz plzzz plzzz swatch "naked lunch" and "rose blanc" next to each other..would be reeeeally thankful!!!


----------



## MaSqUeMaLa (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi girls! 
Could someone please swatch Sweet Dreams l/g , Orgasm l/g and Sexual healing l/s ?? (all by Nars)  (I don't know if this is the right place to ask this..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Thanks!


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys thought i would swatch a few lipsticks (click to enlarge)

Reds left to right(rozz revival, ruby woo and russian red)



pinks (chatterbox, bombshell,girl about town, angel)







left to right (lovelorn,snob, pink noveau)


----------



## elleread (Mar 24, 2008)

Could anyone PLEASE post swatches of the eyeshadows TWINKS, KID and JEST for me? I have concerns over some I have bought recently that may be fake.
I have also requested this in the Counterfeit Mac forum.
TIA if you can help! 
X


----------



## Jeisenne (Mar 24, 2008)

This is going to be one of the stranger requests here...

But can somebody please swatch Rocking Chick to Wet N Wild #521A?

This post (mac_cosmetics: alright, one look from right now! i did) is leading me to think that they're pretty close in comparison.

Thank you!


----------



## talks (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elleread* 

 
_Could anyone PLEASE post swatches of the eyeshadows TWINKS, KID and JEST for me? I have concerns over some I have bought recently that may be fake.
I have also requested this in the Counterfeit Mac forum.
TIA if you can help! 
X_

 
I only have twinks, hth!! *sorry I have to link it because photobuckets acting weird today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o...1/SD530719.jpg


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlygrlnyc* 

 
_Would someone please post an e/s swatch of mood ring, shimmermoss and meadowland? Thanks in advance!!_

 
someone just made a comparison swatch b/w:
Moodring, Aquadisiac, Meadowland & Waternymph

This is available in the Heatherette swatch thread..here is the link to that specific post...

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-heather...7/#post1062727


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 25, 2008)

Could someone pretty please do a swatch of *Style Minx on its own, over Fun & Sexy and then over Hollywood Nights*?  I'd like to see them side-by-side if possible (i.e. no need for lip swatch) so it's easier to compare.  Thanks!

*edit* And Style Minx next to Hothouse l/g (Strange Hybrid).  That'd be awesome!


----------



## drebaby (Mar 26, 2008)

can someone post c-thru vs. bonus beat


----------



## Lutya (Mar 28, 2008)

This is my first post - Hi all!

I would be so grateful if someone could post swatches of some *paints*.  I have searched as much as possible and don't see the ones I'm looking for, namely:

Bamboom (for reference since I have it)
Tan Ray
Magrittes
Snapshot
Naturalism

Thank you!


----------



## MaryaHari (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd like to see Bonus Beat vs She's A Star (from A Mei) and Cult Fave vs Starlet Kiss. Thanks


----------



## jenntoz (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_I'd like to see Bonus Beat vs She's A Star (from A Mei) and Cult Fave vs Starlet Kiss. Thanks_

 
I actually have them all swatched together in the Heatherette swatches
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-heather...ar-08-a-87916/


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_club vs. blue brown pigment vs green brown pigment pleaaase! thanks!_

 

I don't have club.. here are blue brown and green brown.. HTH!


----------



## lizsybarite (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can someone do a swatch (side by side) of BeautyBurst from Barbie and Brown Script in the perm line? Thanks!_

 





Left: Beautyburst
Right: Brown Script


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Apr 5, 2008)

Can someone pretty please swatch:

Melrose Mood lipstick from Heatherette

with

St. Germain lipstick from Euristocrats

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## iSHi (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueRose* 

 
_could someone swatch *Fab *blush vs *Feeling *beauty powder blush on *hand *or any blush that look like Fab 
thanks ^^_

 
On NC30 skin


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 6, 2008)

hope this hasnt been asked/filled yet...

but melrose mood vs. angel


----------



## Aingeal (Apr 6, 2008)

Can someone post swatches of their favourite tangerine coloured lipsticks? They don't have to be MAC. I am looking for something similar to the colour of MAC Moonbathe lipglass. I would also prefer the swatch to be on the lips, not on the arm or hand.

I'm very pale with pink pigmented lips, so someone that has similar colours would be best, but anything at all is helpful!

My bare lips for reference:





Thanks in advance!


----------



## versace (Apr 7, 2008)

Could anyone please swatch UNDERAGE lg,ENERGY lg,SOFTLUST ls and HUE ls on lips preferably..thank youuuu


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 7, 2008)

For Choppy:


----------



## Seary_Fairy (Apr 8, 2008)

Would anyone with NARS Luster blush and MAC's BPB in Shy Beauty kindly post a swatch of these together?

TIA!


----------



## versace (Apr 8, 2008)

I know im boring but could anyone swatch or tell me the difference between myth and honeylove?dont know whichone to order


----------



## AmberLilith (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, could someone please swatch Parrot next to Barry M kingfisher dazzle dust? I'd like to get an idea of how the compare. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lara (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ish2do* 

 
_can anyone show me what these look like? 

Satellite Dreams, Beautiful Iris, Digit, Idol Eyes, fade_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_Could someone please swatch these on light skin?

*stars n' rockets, satellite dreams, beautiful iris, creme de violet, hepcat
*
I would truly appreciate it

Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can give you a partial:





Digit - satin
Thunder - frost (LE Beauty Icon III Catherine Deneuve, Thunder quad)
Shale - satin
*Satellite Dreams* - veluxe pearl
*Hepcat* - frost
Romping - frost (LE C Shock)
Endless Love - matte (LE Beauty Icon II Diana Ross, Diana Eyes I. LE Nocturnelle)
Soulsong - matte (LE Beauty Icon II Diana Ross, Diana Eyes I)
Mancatcher - frost (LE Lure)
Party Girl (Too Faced e/s duo)
Glenda (Scott Barnes Eye Ice)


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Can someone please swatch these for me:

Heatherette Cloudburst (trio 1) vs Black Tied

Heatherette Black funk pencil vs Engraved power point vs Blactrack fluidline vs Smolder eye kohl

Heatherette Nighthhawk pencil vs Stubborn brown powerpoint vs dipdown fluidline vs Teddy eye kohl

Or any combination of the liners if nobody has all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have 3 of the 4 black liners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The first picture is with flash, the second is without flash and under lamp light (it's night time, so daylight isn't really an option 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). From left to right: blacktrack, smolder, black funk.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marieke46* 

 
_Hi..
Can someone maybe swatch some highlighters?
Like Rose Blanc, Nylon, Shroom, Ricepaper, Dazzlelight, Naked Lunch and Vanilla Pigment?
Thank you!!!_

 
Vanilla pigment, Jardin Aires pigment, Shroom eyeshadow, Blanc Type eyeshadow on NW15-ish skin with no base and no flash (lamp light).






Blanc Type is actually my favourite for a highlight shade on the eye, since it's matte.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello!  Can someone please swatch the following side by side:

Strawberry Blonde lipstick
Pink D'lush Slimshine
See Sheer lipstick

Thank you!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamadreamer* 

 
_If there is someone who could post a comparison swatch of MAC pigments 

BRIGHT CORAL & ELECTRIC CORAL 

I would appreciate it. 


P L E A S E !!!!!!!!!

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Can someone swatch Fusia pigment next to Bright Fusia pigment please? Thanks guys..._


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Apr 17, 2008)

Could someone swatch NARS Sex Machine? preferably on light skin?

thanks


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Hi! Can someone please please swatch Sketch next to Trax please?_

 
Here is Trax (L) and Sketch (R). With no flash.







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'd like to see bronze, mulch, romp and woodwinked e/s compared.

alsooo, all that glitters vs gorgeous gold.

thanks!_

 
I dont have Romp or woodwinked. But here goes... No Flash.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi! Can someone please swatch some NYX and MAC dupes? These are the ones I would like to see in particular, but any others would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

MAC Parrot e/s vs NYX Ocean e/s
MAC Juxt e/s vs NYX Lime e/s
MAC Bright Fuschia Pigment vs NYX Cherry e/s
MAC Stars n' Rockets e/s vs NYX violet e/s
MAC Shimmermoss e/s vs NYX Jungle Fever e/s
MAC Black Tied e/s vs NYX Rock e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s vs NYX Atlantic e/s


----------



## StephsCl (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aingeal* 

 
_Can someone post swatches of their favourite tangerine coloured lipsticks? They don't have to be MAC. I am looking for something similar to the colour of MAC Moonbathe lipglass. I would also prefer the swatch to be on the lips, not on the arm or hand.

I'm very pale with pink pigmented lips, so someone that has similar colours would be best, but anything at all is helpful!

My bare lips for reference:





Thanks in advance!_

 

I'm pretty obsessed when it comes to tangerine/coral lipstick, and I've been searching FOREVER until last week!  I have never bought chanel lipstick until now, and I'm totally going coo-coo over this color! The color is palma, and I'm sure I'll be back for a back up. This is limited edition (i'm almost postive), so you know how that goes.  oh, PS I'm NC 25-30


----------



## CreamPuffer (Apr 22, 2008)

*Silver Pigments Swatch Request.*

I really want a metallic color.  But I'm not sure which pigment to get.  Can someone swatch Silver (PRO), Silver Fog and Platinum for me please?  Are they all very similar to one another?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Maktgalena* 

 
_I'd like to see a *swatch of* the *pigment rebelrock blue* on fair skin in daylight and with flash._

 
Here is Rebel rock blue on nc25 corned beef skin in daylight!!!(clickable thunbnails) over udpp







I also started a MAC LASHES thread below all the sticky threads hopfully everyone will add their lash pics xxxx


_Follow the swatch guidelines please. - Lara_


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Apr 23, 2008)

Could someone swatch UD e/s in Rush beside UD Deluxe e/s in Heat?

Thanks


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Apr 24, 2008)

Could anyone post please:

Submarine or Freshwater vs Belle azure eyeshadows?


Thankx a lot, it'll help me !


----------



## Chopy (Apr 25, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Style it up - Hue - Myth - Patisserie?

Thanks


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 25, 2008)

Could somebody please swatch Painterly paint pot next to bare study paint pot please?


----------



## rbella (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_if anyone has *high tea*, i'd love to see a swatch.. preferably medium skin tone, on (unlined & lined) lips and skin.  

thanks!_

 
Hi, 
Here are a couple of swatches of High Tea:

On my arm:






On my lips (unlined):





On my lips lined with Kevyn Aucoin "medium" lip liner:





Forgive the lining, I was doing this quite quickly!

HTH!


----------



## sunshine817 (Apr 26, 2008)

what's the different between those colors: bique, bamboo, arena, and omega? can someone please do a swatch thanks!


----------



## girloflowers (Apr 27, 2008)

could i get some swatches of any dupes for the Mac Violet pigment? I have pale skin, no idea what the equivalent mac foundation colour is though so thats not really much help


----------



## redambition (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Would anyone with coloring close to mine (C2) be able to swatch out the colors in the 2007 Antiquitease Smokey Palette? TIA!_

 
I did this one quickly for you. Unfortunately thanks to winter I only have artificial light at the moment! If you'd like daylight swatches as well, please let me know and I can do them next weekend.

2007 MAC Holiday (Antiquitease)
Royal Assets: 6 Smokey Eyes
Maid Of Honor (Satin), Rondelle (Frost), Palatial (Satin), Courtly Grey (Matte), Majestic (Lustre), Knight (Veluxe Pearl).







edit again: got it. whew.


----------



## toparistonight (Apr 28, 2008)

Swatches of; 
Plum Dandy, Bombshell, Sandy B, Ramblin' Rose and Plink! next to Lollipop Loving. 
Or if you know anything similar to Lollipop Loving, swatches of that would be SO fantastic.
On around NW20 skin if thats possible.

HUGE thanks in advance.


----------



## magi (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Could somebody please swatch Painterly paint pot next to bare study paint pot please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 







And if someone is interested in BARE CANVAS p/t vs. SOFT OCHRE p/p vs. PAINTERLY p/p and Studio Finish Concealer in NC20 / NW20


----------



## Sweexy985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Can anyone swatch Love Alert Dazzleglass over Love Nectar Lustreglass?


----------



## minakokanmuri (Apr 29, 2008)

can someone please swatch UD Fishnet e/s vs. MAC Stars n' Rockets e/s? 

as well as MAC Beautiful Iris vs Origins Waterlily (#14) i have the latter, and am wondering if I need to purchase beautiful iris. thanks in advance.


----------



## Moxy (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *palespider* 

 
_Had Startred on page one would really really like to see a swatch 
of 
*dazzelight?*

_

 

Heya! I wish I could get a better colour on this, but my camera is way too old and geeky to do normal pics.

Left one is Crystal avalanche (veluxe pearl) and right one is *Dazzlelight *(also veluxe pearl). I added Crystal avalanche so you can compare the "whitness" in both. 
Dazzlelight is more on the light beige side (strangely enough, MAC site actually has a good swatch of Dazzlelight), and Crystal avalanche is a proper white.

I hope someone can get better swatches for ya, but until then, I hope it helped in any way! (i'm NC20 btw)


----------



## wifey806 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: nylon v. vanilla pigment*

I have *Nylon e/s*, but love how *Vanilla Pigment *looks in all the FOTDs!  Would anyone be so kind as to swatch them together on skin? <3 <3

TIA!


_EDIT: Nevermind, I got to see in real life! _ =oD


----------



## k0rn_peachy (May 2, 2008)

Could anyone please do the following swatchs for me?
I can't go to a mac counter, i have to purchase by phone, and i don't want to buy anything i have a dupe for..

I would like to see :

Shore leave from Naughty nauticals VS Nylon,Magic Dust ( Barbie) & Rose blanc ( Strange hybrud)

And Illegal cargo from NN VS Pearl of the earth ( delights trend palette 2005) 

Thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## Ericita (May 2, 2008)

I'd love to see Party Mate l/s (from Naughty Nauticals) with Blueblood (from finery) and Sweetie (permanent) all together, on skin or unlined lips...

If someone can show only 2 out of those 3 I'd still love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (May 2, 2008)

Could someone please compare Ricepaper and Shore Leave eyeshadows for me?

TIA!!


----------



## acu (May 3, 2008)

Could someone pls compare Girlie & Rose PRO e/s, and Paradisco, Expensive Pink & Coral PRO e/s? (preferably on NC30-35 skin)


----------



## lara (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Requesting Pro e/s Swatch*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_Hi, I was wondering if you ladies could swatch these pro e/s for me?  I don't have a MAC Pro store here but I'm thinking of ordering them online.  I love pinks/purples/blue e/s!  The pro site isn't too accurate so I don't want to buy and dislike them.  Here's the list of e/s:

*-altantic blue*


Thanks in advance!_

 




*Atlantic Blue* pro e/s





Tilt, frost
Moonflower, frost (Strange Hybrid)
Freshwater, veluxe pearl
Deep Truth, frost
*Atlantic Blue*, pro-matte (Pro Extension 2007)
Bang On Blue, frost (C-Shock)


----------



## makeupgrl8 (May 4, 2008)

NW20 looking to see a swatch of both grape and deep purple pigment. Also, would like to see emerald green compared with kelly green. Thanks!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 4, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has one of the following and could post a swatch and hopefully a comparison!  Thank you very much in advance!!

Tenderling
 Strada
 Prism
 Mocha
 Blushbaby
 Cubic
 Cantaloupe


----------



## Rennah (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_Thanks winterwonder!


I've been making so many requests ><.
Could someone swatch UD deluxe e/s in Heat and UD heavy metal glitter liner in Spandex?

thanks_

 
Sorry, I don't have UD heavy metal glitter liner in Spandex. 

I do have it in Midnight Cowboy.







(click for big pics)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 6, 2008)

Can I see swatches of:

Meet The Fleet compared to Naval, Nehru, Contrast from the Perm line and with Blue Noir.

and

Submarine to Bang On Blue

Thank you!


----------



## jennafizzy (May 6, 2008)

I was wondering if someone could please swatch russian red lipglass on lips, and maybe next to nars bloodwork lipgloss.


----------



## stickles (May 6, 2008)

I'm still curious to see Love knot l/g next to Crystal Rose l/g! I love me some duochromey lip things


----------



## BlahWah (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FantaZ* 

 
_Hi, I was wondering if you ladies could swatch these pro e/s for me?  I don't have a MAC Pro store here but I'm thinking of ordering them online.  I love pinks/purples/blue e/s!  The pro site isn't too accurate so I don't want to buy and dislike them.  Here's the list of e/s:

-naval
-rose
-indian ink
-vibrant grape
-soot
-cobalt
-altantic blue
-blue calm
-pink source


Thanks in advance!_

 
If you haven't yet check out the Pro extension thread.  It doesn't have everything but should give you a good idea of most on your list.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellia* 

 
_Hello!  Is Fluid nail polish like Toast of the Town?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellia* 

 
_Hello!  Is Fluid nail polish like Toast of the Town?_

 
Not at all!  I have both of them but can't post a pic right now.  A brief description is that Fluid is pink/mauve-based and really frosty whereas Toast of the Town is brown/grey-based, almost like Mothbrown for your nails but with a bit more brown, if even, and with some kind of green-pink duochrome reflect.  It's awesome!

I was finally able to take pics and upload!  Here ya go:

L-R: Toast on the Town, Fluid






L-R: Fluid, Toast on the Town (sorry, forgot to flip pics when editing)
Various lighting and angles (Yes, TotT does change that much in lighting!)





HTH!


----------



## ShexyKristin (May 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LAW0MAN* 

 
_*I SAW THAT THERE WAS A TRACE GOLD SWATCH BUT THE PICTURE WAS UNABLE TO SHOW!*

*REQUEST: BLUSH-**TRACE GOLD, HONOUR*


*THANKS!*_

 
Here they are! I am NC15 - NC20 and the picture was taken with some natural and some artificial light. Hope this helps!


----------



## Rennah (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Hi! I was wondering if I could get a side-by-side comparasion/swatch of Next-to-Nothing e/s with Shore Leave e/s... I feel like they are the same color but with different finishes.

and possibly with ricepaper, phloof! and shroom too please_

 
This is what I have....


----------



## Solace (May 9, 2008)

Could someone please swatch Freckletone vs. Jubilee? Thank you <3


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_Can someone please do a comparison swatch of Too Faced Label Whore e/s with MAC Blue Brown pigment?  [I have Label Whore but I don't have Blue Brown and I wanted to see how similar they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]  Thanks!_

 
Here ya go! I included Club since its in the same "family". 

NC35, No base






Similar, but _Label Whore_ has alot more green in it while _Blue Brown Pigment_ does not. Both worth owning IMO!!!

Kinda blurry, different lighting, but truer to color. You can see the green in _Label Whore_






HTH!


----------



## lara (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_*HUG ME*!!! Lipstick that is. LOL. I can't find any pix! Thanks_

 




*Hug Me* on unlined lips.


----------



## musicalhouses (May 13, 2008)

i think this has been asked for before, but got no reply, so since i also want it, i thought i'd ask again on behalf of both of us?

could someone please swatch party mate and sweetie l/s? i'm terribly lemming party mate but already have sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks a million


----------



## acu (May 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can someone swatch Hug Me and Buoy O Buoy? And Party Mate from NN and Plumful from the perm line? Thanks!_

 
xxManBeaterxx posted a comparison here: http://specktra.net/f217/mac-naughty...25/index2.html


----------



## Pimpinett (May 14, 2008)

I would love to see a side-by-side comparison of Girl About Town and Impassioned - on fair skin would be perfect. Unlined and, if possible, also Impassioned over Magenta lip liner.

Thank you!


----------



## blashonda (May 17, 2008)

Can someone swatch aquadisiac vs mac haunting vs the teal color from the loreal hip duo spirited?

thanks
blashonda


----------



## Chopy (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklyDiamonds* 

 
_I cannot seem to find a swatch of MAC Barbie Style it Up Would appreciate it thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Style it up - Hue - Myth






only Style it Up on Skin






Hue - Style it up - Myth


----------



## Chopy (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Can anybody swatch any of these eyeshadows for me please?
Sketch
Parfait Amour



_

 
left Sketch, right Parfait Amour


----------



## knoxydoll (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Can anybody swatch any of these eyeshadows for me please?
Sketch
Paradisco




_

 
Paradisco





Sketch


----------



## neezer (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winterwonder* 

 
_I tried searching this with no luck, does anyone have *Brule* and *Blanc Type* that they could swatch next to each other? Thanks!!! =)_


----------



## neezer (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_can someone please swatch gorgeous gold vs. goldmine, as well as some silver eyeshadows?_

 




Gorgeous Gold, Goldmine and Amber Lights as a freebie lol


----------



## neezer (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

      Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_i'd like to see bronze, mulch, romp and woodwinked e/s compared.

alsooo, all that glitters vs gorgeous gold.

thanks!_ 
 
_

hope this helps even though i am a nw 45 lol
It's Romp, Woodwinked, Bronze, Mulch




_


----------



## blinkymei (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_can someone please do a comparison swatch of Illegal Cargo e/s, Clue e/s & Satin Taupe e/s?  thanks!_

 
I only have Illegal Cargo (right) and Satin Taupe (left & upper left in the Smoking Eyes quad), hope this helps a bit:


----------



## spectrolite (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_*Sharkskin *Shadestick vs. *Blackground* Paintpot please? Thanx so much!!!_

 
In natural light:






IMO they look *exactly* the same.


----------



## lara (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Can anybody swatch any of these eyeshadows for me please?
*Sketch*
*Steamy*
Parfait Amour
All that Glitters
*Satin Taupe*
Paradisco
Juiced



_

 








Sketch.









Steamy.









Satin Taupe.


----------



## peeweerocks2002 (May 19, 2008)

*MAC's girlie eyeshadow*

I hope I'm putting this in the right spot.  Does anyone have girlie eyeshadow from MAC? if so, can you please swatch it?  I'm would like to buy it, but I would like to see what it looks like first.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FantaZ (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_can someone please do a comparison swatch of Illegal Cargo e/s, Clue e/s & Satin Taupe e/s?  thanks!_ 
 
Hope this helps, it was taken at night with flash.  Top to bottom or left to right:  Illegal Cargo, Satin Taupe and Clue.  I'm a NC35-NC37.


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (May 20, 2008)

Could someone swatch NARS cream e/s in Paper Tiger and Savage?

Thanks ^^


----------



## erine1881 (May 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thezander* 

 
_Is anyone able to swatch Nice Vice PP vs. Artifact PP? How about Reflects Blue glitter vs. Reflects Transparent Teal glitter? Thanks in advance._

 






i would have done the glitters, but i'm having trouble getting the reflects to show up.


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MariahGem* 

 
_Could someone swatch *Full On Lust* next to *Soft & Slow*? PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_


----------



## erine1881 (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can someone swatch Entremauve and Deep Purple please?_

 
i added some grape for some flava! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupgrl8* 

 
_NW20 looking to see a swatch of both grape and deep purple pigment. Also, would like to see emerald green compared with kelly green. Thanks!_


----------



## Chopy (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Does anyone have swatches of any of the Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chopy* 

 
_left: Shimmerbrick Pink, Right: Shimmerbrick Pink Quartz






Shimmerbrick Pink





Shimmerbrick Pink Quartz



_


----------



## Sanayhs (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *samsgotflavor* 

 
_could I please see *pink grapefruit lipglass* and *supreme lipglass* on the lips of someone with very fair skin ? (NW/C 15-25) thank you!!!_

 
I don't have supreme, but I do have pink grapefruit. As posted in the Neo Sci Fi swatch thread:


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can I see swatches of these shadows:

Nehru
Meet The Fleet from NN
Naval
Contrast
Plumage

Thank you!_

 
sorry hun, i don't have nehru.


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Okay can I see Graphology and Meet The Fleet side by side, thanks erine!_


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol Can I see a swatch of Kelly Green piggie and Bio Green? *giggles* (promise my last request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
i threw in a couple extras for ya while i was at it.


----------



## erine1881 (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol You're gonna hate me but I have 1 more...

Blue Calm compared to any other blues you wanna throw in there. Blue Calm looks and sounds pretty but I haven't seen a swatch of it anywhere._

 
i don't hate ya cause blue calm's another one that i didn't get. all i have is my update book swatches, along with the other pro colors that were released at that time.






the slight shimmer is the reflection of the tape over the swatch.


----------



## panda0410 (May 24, 2008)

Any chance we can have Blue Flame Vs Blue pigment please?


----------



## knoxydoll (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cipelica* 

 
_Hello, can someone swatch a Rose pigment on lips? I saw pictures of pots and on skin, but I hear it can be put on lips._

 
Old picture from one of my FOTDs. It's Rose with clear gloss.


----------



## erine1881 (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Can someone please compare Soft & Slow lipgloss to Viva Glam V lipgloss? Thanks!!_


----------



## BlahWah (May 26, 2008)

*Quietone swatches*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyes81* 

 
_anyone have Quietone? pondering buying it on ebay (total of $24 with shipping) but don't want to untill i see a swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance!!_

 
If I have time I'll do daylight swatches as well b/c these don't seem to do the colours justice. I'm Chinese, NC30-ish.
















This pic gives the best comparison and is the closest to the actual colours.





Left: Overload, Quietone, Masque, Sweet & Single
Right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amzel l/g





Top-bottom: Sweet & Single, Masque, Quietone, Overload


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Separately, I'd like to see a comparison of Evening Aura, Melon and Deckchair, and any other similar peaches. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## delic1999 (May 27, 2008)

can someone compair Shore Leave and Femme-Fi ? I have shore leave and was wondering if there was much of a difference. I also have Hey and Magic dust if you can compair it with those as well. Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drebaby* 

 
_can someone swatch paradisco, peppier, and shockwave, and any other corals please..tia_


----------



## cipelica (May 27, 2008)

Can someone swatch Vanilla, Fairylite and Naked pigment on a same hand and a Fanplasico lip laquer, also. 
Thnx.


----------



## k0rn_peachy (May 28, 2008)

Can someone please swatch X rocks blush vs Flirt&tease?
Thx !!


----------



## k0rn_peachy (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Can someone swatch MULCH and MAGNETIC FIELDS please? ... and SUNSONIC l/s vs TANARAMA l/s 
TIA_

 
You've got a swatch of mulch vs magnetic fields in the collection swatch thread here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://specktra.net/f217/mac-neo-sci...32/index2.html


----------



## China doll (May 31, 2008)

Can someone swatch perky paint pot next fresco rose i cant choose btwn the 2 i dont really like pink but i want at least one pink lol....thanks


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Naked Pigment next to Vanilla Pigment? Thanks!_

 
Here you go... my "naked" pig. pic is not all that great, because naked is... well.. naked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vanilla is a duochrome, so you can see different colors in it.
HTH (clickable)


----------



## foxyqt (May 31, 2008)

if anyone has *Maidenchant* blushcreme from Lure, i'd love to see how it compares to *Sweet William *please! TIA =)


----------



## blacktulip (May 31, 2008)

Hi,
can anyone swatch parrot next to cool heat and gulfsteam? is it more similar to cool heat or gulf steam?

And can anyone swatch solar white to femme-fi? and maybe to ricepaper and dazzlelight? 

Thanx


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mixtapevanity* 

 
_Can anyone swatch Golden Lemon pigment vs. the original Gold frost pigment? Thanks in advance!_

 
Yep, here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The orignal Gold pigment is paler by comparison and the colour isnt as deep. Gold pigment is more a softer sunshiney yellow, than Golden Lemon which is more like a bright daffodil yellow.


----------



## CoralBlast (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Hi,can anyone swatch parrot next to cool heat and gulfsteam? is it more similar to cool heat or gulf steam?  
 
blacktulip check the cool heat swatch thread and there is a swatch of gulf stream and parrot. gulf sream is more green than parrot and cool heat is more similar to big t than parrot.


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 1, 2008)

Can anyone swatch boldheart l/g from Untamed LE please?


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 2, 2008)

can someone swatch studio fix powder in nc35 and nc40 on their hand or something in natural daylight? because i'm sff nc37 so i dont know which i would get since they dont have nc37 for studio fix powder! =/

also .. if someone could apply their foundation (preferably liquid) and set one half of their face (or just cheeks or forehead if u dont want to do ur whole face) with blot powder and the other with mineralize skinfinish natural so i can see the difference and how "glowy" msfn is. also opinions on the lasting power of msfn in controlling oil compared to blot powder and any other comments. thanks!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_can someone pls swatch emerald green p/g  next to humid e/s ?

thanks!_

 
On top of UDPP


----------



## Madonna (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: NARS - All Products*

Can somebody swatch the NARS e/s duos Bysance, Demon Lover and Tokyo? I'm NC40-42. Thanks!


----------



## macedout (Jun 4, 2008)

could someone swatch sunsonic lipstick and neo sci fi blushes x rocks and spaced out on  nc 25-35 skin pls?TIA


----------



## sleepyhead (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MariahGem* 

 
_Can someone compare *Blue Flame* to *Submarine*?  *
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll love you forever!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
tinkerbelle2001 already did that in the cool heat swatch thread. click here


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jun 8, 2008)

NARS orgasm and torrid blush next to MAC Shy Beauty BPB. THANK YOU!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_could someone swatch sunsonic lipstick and neo sci fi blushes x rocks and spaced out on  nc 25-35 skin pls?TIA_

 
x-rocks on nc25...hth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://specktra.net/1144950-post36.html


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 8, 2008)

Could someone please swatch MAC's lipstick in Taupe and any others that are similar. Preferably matte lipsticks. 





Edit: Could someone also swatch a NARS lipstick in First Bite.

Edit: Also could someone swatch MAC's Smut eyeshadow Please!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 9, 2008)

can someone swatch spaced out blush vs. style blush? my MA suggested that as a dupe but idk. so yeah, spaced out vs. style or any other blushes that are possible dupes from the permanent line please


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 9, 2008)

Can someone please swatch *Vincent Longo Wet Diamond Eyeshadows*. Im looking to see any and all of the colors, as i only have one (Tempest Bronze) and would like to buy more but the site does a poor job at showing all the colors


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HoneyLicious* 

 
_can someone please swatch Blue storm pigment and Deep truth e/s. thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Greenstroke paintpot next to Lucky Jade shadestick? Thanks!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephie Baby* 

 
_Can someone post a swatch of Foxy Lady eye kohl??? TIA!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: Magnetic Fields vs. Sensualize*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k0rn_peachy* 

 
_Could anyone swatch time&space vs cosmic from Moonbathe?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_Evening Aura vs. Goldmine vs. Melon_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 

 
_Can someone please compare these 2 colors? I have a feeling they don't compare very close, but I just want to make sure.
Thanks_


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 10, 2008)

Can someone swatch Brill next to Warm Chill? Trying to deceide if I should get WC to replace my beloved Brill.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Would anybody be able to swatch 

Charcoal Brown
Soft Brown
Woodwinked
Expresso and
Romp?

TIA!_

 
no flash, natural light, one swipe on NC35







L-R: Soft Brown, Espresso, Romp, Woodwinked


----------



## lara (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_can anyone swatch vegas volt on unlined lips?  

thanks!_

 




*Vegas Volt* on unlined lips.





*Vegas Volt* lipstick.


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_Can some one swatch Warming Trend next to goldenaire or/and Jardin Aires?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Hi, 
Could someone swatch Mood Ring (from Heatherette trio 1) next to Gulf Stream (from Cool Heat)?

Thanks!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I have Cloudbound from the Pandemonium quad and it looks suspiciously like Solar White, anyone have swatches to prove me wrong?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Can somebody swatch solar white e/s next to white gold pigment please?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *acu* 

 
_Can someone pls swatch Soft n Slow next to Hey Sailor? I know one's a lipglass and one's a lustreglass, but I just wanna know how similar the colours are._


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 11, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Femme-Fi e/s and Solar White e/s?  Thanks


----------



## Stephie Baby (Jun 12, 2008)

Can someone post a swatch of Otherworldly paint pot compared to Make up Forever's Turquoise Flash Color?? TIA!


----------



## blonde_artist (Jun 13, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Femme-Fi, Solar White, and Shore leave all next to each other so I can choose which one(s) of the three I simply must have?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acu (Jun 13, 2008)

Can someone pls post a comparison between Warming Trend & Romp, and Time & Space & Woodwinked? Thx!


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 13, 2008)

can anyone swatch pompous blue, parrot, waternymph and cool heat side by side.. thanks!!


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: In need of swatches...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_I went on the MAC website and went on live chat to ask about what nude colors would look good on tanner skin.

She suggested:

Viva Glam V
Hug Me
Jubilee
Honeyflower

They look great but unfortunately I don't know what they look like in person. I'd go to MAC but I'm extremely sick right now, so I'd have to wait until I get better.

I'd like to know if any of you guys have any swatches of them, and which ones have a better color payoff. Thanks guys =]_

 
I have Honeyflower and Viva Glam V


----------



## missmarkers (Jun 14, 2008)

i went swatch crazy. all no flash, natural light on nc35-ish skin.
i added a few extra ones for fun. i hope that i did this right, i've never done it before. 

* all eyeshadows were swatched to dry skin with a q-tip, no base. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_soft washed pigment vs. silver pigment(originals frost, not metal)

electro lipstick vs. morange

femmi-fi e/s vs. gold dusk pigment/gorgeous gold/rice paper_

 




L-R: silver (original), soft washed (asia)





L-R: pollen, gold dusk pigment, rose blanc, femme fi, ricepaper, naked lunch, shore leave, retrospeck, cloudbound





L-R: electro, morange, tango mattene

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_can i see a swatch of hollywood nights and girl about town lipsticks pleaseee? TIA!_

 




L-R: hollywood nights, girl about town, immodest mattene, full fuschia (pro), show orchid (pro)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_can anyone swatch 3N, angel and snob (plus any other light pinks)? _

 




L-R: 3, angel, real doll, miss ross, intimidate slimshine

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julzie* 

 
_Can someone please compare Sci Fi Delity and Strawbaby?_

 




L-R: port red, sci-fidelity, strawbaby

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_Magnetic Fields vs. Moth Brown_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_I'd love to see Magnetic Fields vs. Smut_

 




L-R: Thunder, Moth Brown, Magnetic Fields, Smut


MISC




L-R: NYX Black Label Lipstick in 101 Hot Pink, Mac Dress Camp Too Fab





L-R: Canary yellow (pro), Bright Sunshine (pro), Chrome Yellow, Chartreuse pigment, Bio Green (pro), Swimming, Blue Calm (pro), Freshwater, Atlantic Blue (pro), Deep Truth


----------



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2008)

can someone swatch bare lips vs. gentle shimmer slimshine on lips? preferably something around nc25-30ish...


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Jun 15, 2008)

Can someone do a swatch of Clue Eyeshadow? 

Please and Thank You!


----------



## pammy35 (Jun 16, 2008)

*just wondering if anyone can post a pic with "lovelorn" and "sandy B" over the top??*

Hi guys I was wanting that super sexy "playboy"/ pornstar look on the lips.. lol... I was leaning towars "lovelorn" with maybe "sandy B" over the top or even say "fleshpot" first then maybe "sandy B". can anybody post some shots with it??.. or if anybody has some suggestions?.. I dont want that soft plain pink look or just a glossy mouth look.. think frosted peachy lips.. thanx, sara xx


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I see a swatch of California Dreamin, Angel, Snob or any other pink lippies that might look like CD. Thanks! =)


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: In need of swatches...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_I went on the MAC website and went on live chat to ask about what nude colors would look good on tanner skin.

She suggested:

Hug Me
* Jubilee*

They look great but unfortunately I don't know what they look like in person. I'd go to MAC but I'm extremely sick right now, so I'd have to wait until I get better.

I'd like to know if any of you guys have any swatches of them, and which ones have a better color payoff. Thanks guys =]_

 

Here is Jubilee on NC25 pigmented lips:


----------



## talks (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xing* 

 
_can i have a side by side comparison for red, port red, russian red and ruby woo please._


----------



## missmarkers (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_I requested this before but I think it was over looked.
Could someone swatch NARS Sex Machine?

Thanks_

 




sex machine on the left, dolce vita on the right


----------



## acu (Jun 19, 2008)

Can someone pls do a swatch of NARS Mindgame l/s on the lips?


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 20, 2008)

can someone swatch "cobalt" and a similar non-pro color? i saw cellys fotd and i need so cobalt now lol


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_can someone swatch O lipstick please ?_


----------



## lara (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_what is the difference between black tied and carbon? does anyone have a swatch?_

 





*Black Tied*, *Carbon*, Blackground, Blacktrack


----------



## Jeisenne (Jun 24, 2008)

Can somebody please post the following side by side?

Blue Storm PIGMENT, Blue Storm E/S, Deep Truth E/S

Thank you so much!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch MAC eye shadows in Vellum, Vex, Vapour and Chill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Vapour





Vex


----------



## Celestial Sky (Jun 26, 2008)

Can someone please swatch *California Dreamin' vs. Lovelorn* lipsticks?


----------



## Kella (Jun 27, 2008)

Could someone swatch on verrry light skin (NC15 or approx.) in good natural light:

satin taupe
sable
patina
clue
BESIDE jest

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jeisenne (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzy_H* 

 
_Is there a swatch or any pic of California Dreamin on someone's lips? tia_

 
I posted how it looks on my lips on this thread:

http://specktra.net/f217/mac-califor...6/#post1183511

I'm NC25, and I applied it twice over my lips directly from the tube (which I normally don't do -- I prefer to use a brush)  for full effect.


----------



## Who0oKnows (Jun 28, 2008)

can i get same swatches for mac shadow sticks ?? thx


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Jun 29, 2008)

Could someone post swatched on the MAC paint pots and MAC cream colour bases?
They don't have to be together.
Thanks!


----------



## Jello89 (Jul 1, 2008)

Can anyone swatch jardin d'aries and blonds gold(i think its that) side by side


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 2, 2008)

Could someone please do Masque/California Dreamin/Ahoy There? TIA!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Hiya!

Can somebody swatch *EXPENSIVE PINK eyeshadow vs. LIGHT FLUSH mineralize skinfinish?* 
Also... *DA BLING eyshadow vs. ROSE pro eyeshadow?*

It would help me out soooo much!
thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. NC35 - NC40?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *static_universe* 

 
_Could someone swatch various bright yellows and greens and a chartreuse?_

 
Swatches on NC 25 skin. 


Pastorale pigment, Wondergrass, Going Bananas, Chrome Yellow


----------



## Susanne (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I know it is discontinued, but can anyone swatch Out to Sea power point with Sea Me shadestick, Blue Peep Fluidline and Smoothblu Technakohl or any other liner similar?  TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Swatches on NC 25 skin.


Out to Sea powerpoint

Sea Me Shadestick

Smoothblue Technakohl


----------



## MaryaHari (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyfauxblondie* 

 
_could someone please swatch *plum electric* from the metal x collection with another eyeshadow/pigment/paint pot/paint...ect. from any brand that's as close as possible to it? i really want to find something similar since its no longer in stock





thanks so much!_

 

Used UDPP before swatching. Swatched over Electro Sky Paint Pot on top and bare skin on bottom. NW15 for reference.

In order from left to right: MAC Plum Electric (Metal-X), MAC Entremauve Pigment, UD Ransom, MAC Violet Pigment, MAC Mi'Lady Purple Side, UD Fishnet, UD Purple Haze, MAC Parfait Amour, MAC Amethyst

Without flash













With flash


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Hey you guys, 

I was wondering if someone could swatch BANG ON BLUE from the C-Shock collection next to Submarine from the NN. Or please swatch it to the closet blue that is similar to it from either the permanent line or something that is still available online. thank you guys so much. have a great day!!!_

 
I had to use the flash since it's night time here now.


----------



## Bluebell (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandy Bayou* 

 
_freckletone on lighter skin (i'm nc25), with and without flash
please and thankyou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NC 15

l/s Freckletone

in Sunlight:





in natural light:





with flash:





on lips with flash:





on lips without flash in natural light:


----------



## red (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Emerald Green and Kelly Green Pro Pigments please?  Thank you!_

 

top to bottom:

Kelly Green, Emerald Green, Golder's Green







left to right:

GOLDER'S GREEN, EMERALD GREEN, KELLY GREEN


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Does anyone have a picture of the MAC Carry All bag open to see how big it is? Here is the pic on the website....



_


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 7, 2008)

Could someone kindly swatch *Gentle, Love Thing, Lovecrush, Merrily and Apple Red *(pro)?  Preferably in natural light, hopefully on NC30 skintone.

Thanks so much!


----------



## randi (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_can i please see a comparison swatch of urban decays graffitti and macs newly minted?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_can I get a comparison of Joyous vs Hipness vs Sweetness on any skintone, but if show some is A WOC that would be great._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_gulf stream vs waternymph


hugeeee thanks in advance!!_

 

ooooook. elmo, i had joyous and hipness, but not sweetness.

starting on the left: waternymph, gulf stream, joyous, hipness, newly minted, and UD graffiti

with flash:







and without flash:







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_does anyone have swatches of utterly frivolous vs. tropic glow slimshine? TIA_

 
utterly frivolous with flash:





and without:






tropic glow with:





and without:








hope this helps guys!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I was wondering if someone could compare/swatch 

Barbie Loves MAC: Pearl Sunshine vs Sassed Up from the Fafi collection.

Thank you in advance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Barbie loves MAC: BP Pearl Sunshine vs  Fafi: IPP Sassed Up


----------



## Chopy (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lavish_habits* 

 
_This is totally random, but can someone please swatch MAC's Please Me and Kinda Sexy lipsticks? Thanks!_

 
Kinda Sexy


----------



## xoleaxo (Jul 8, 2008)

can anyone swatch sandy b vs. bombshell and brave vs cosmo lipsticks, preferably on medium skin (NC35ish).  thank you!


----------



## stylesprite (Jul 9, 2008)

Can someone please swatch the electroflash mineralize eyeshadows (especially sea & sky, fresh green mix, and pink split) next to various eyeshadows from the permanent line, such as da bling, juxt, etc? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mandy Bayou (Jul 9, 2008)

nars eyeshadow swatches wanted.
night clubbing, night porter, night breed

manyyyy thanks


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 9, 2008)

Can I see...

Warm Soul vs. Eversun
Nuance vs. Joyous & Hipness
Fresh Green Mix vs. Eyepopping
Sonic Vibe vs. Malibu Barbie

Thanks!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I'd love to see Pink pearl pigment vs Stars & Rockets e/s 

thanks_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_Hi!
there is a picture of these two in message 40 in the heatherette swatch thread
HTH_

 
seeing as how I looked for those pictures myself and they seemed to be missing or deleted, I decided to swatch them and post them here too. I also added one of my other shadows that was similar for fun!
HTH.











swatches done on inside of wrist on NW30 skin


----------



## MaryaHari (Jul 10, 2008)

Swatches of the new Sonic Chic blushes next to any NARS or MAC blushes you think could be dupes or pretty similar. Thanks!!!

Oh and Culture Clash and Sonic Vibe vs. Sugar Trance, Cult Fave, and Starlet Kiss


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Hi Twinkle Twinkle can you please do swatches on the skin so i can see what Devil looks like on dark skin thank you!!!!_

 
Here you go. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC01336.jpg

And 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...e/DSC01338.jpg

Exhibit-A on the left, Devil on the right. 
Devil is slightly more orange, and less orange-red.  It is also softer and has a better texture IMO.  Maybe MAC_Whore has some thoughts on the differences.  She owns both as well.  HTH.


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jul 11, 2008)

Could somebody swatch these for me please:

woodwinked against patina

grape against some different purples (satellite dreams, nocturelle, parfait amour, something like that)


----------



## talks (Jul 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Odd Couple vs. Parfait Amour vs. Mi'Lady vs. violet pigment vs. Satellite Dreams vs. Mystical Mist

And any other purples you can think of!

thanks!

* Edit*  Oops, and Nuance vs. Spaced Out =D_

 
I don't have satellite dreams or mystical mist sorry, I hope this still serves of some help.
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o...1/SD531194.jpg








*Top Row: *HIP Flamboyant, Leisure Time, Fertile
*Middle Row:* Sonia Kashuk-Dancing queen duo, whim, parfait amour, violet pigment, odd couple, mi'lady
*Bottom Row:* UD Fishnet, milani-shock, Milani-Enchantment, Dior(don't know the name, sorry), UD Ransom
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_Could somebody swatch these for me please:

* woodwinked against patina*

grape against some different purples (satellite dreams, nocturelle, parfait amour, something like that)_

 









HTH! And i apologize if the pictures look huge, photobucket's been a pain and the pictures will resize a while after the post....


----------



## red (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_Could someone swatch Gash e/s by Urban Decay?

thanks_

 
*URBAN DECAY "GASH"*


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Hi! Could someone please swatch the Sonic Chic blushes Gentle and Dainty next to NARS Orgasm?
Me thanks you lots!_

 





with flash










with flash


----------



## MaryaHari (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking for swatches of Major Minor Lipglass vs. Viva Glam V Lipglass please =)


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizsybarite* 

 
_*Signed, Sealed *vs. *Deep Damson *(vs. Beauty Marked,* Sketch*)_

 

L2R

Deep Damson --> Signed, Sealed --> Sketch


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what Folie and A Little Folie may compare to?  Any swatches??


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 13, 2008)

can i please see fleur power blush compared to any similar sonic chic blushes? thanks!


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Would somebody please be able to swatch Blackberry and Shale e/s?
TIA!_

 

















bottom swatch is over Stilife paint


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 14, 2008)

Could someone please Swatch Dangerously Hot with Underworld and Deep Love please!!


----------



## Ericita (Jul 14, 2008)

Could someone please show Tropic Glow slimshine from cool heat collection and Rock Out slimshine (permanent) please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Preferably on lips)


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winterwonder* 

 
_Could anyone swatch eyeshadows in *Crystal* and *Digit* (with maybe Parfait Amour and Beautiful Iris as well)? Thanks! =)_

 




*Digit, Crystal, Parfait Amour, & Beautiful Iris*






*Digit *(top left)        *Beautiful Iris* (top right)
*Crystal *(middle left)     *Purple Haze* (middle right)
*Idol Eyes* (bottom left)  *Parfait Amour* (bottom right)


----------



## lara (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_OKAY... So I did a search and I didn't see anyone swatching Ambering Rose. Someone asked earlier but there wasn't any swatches.

Can someone swatch Ambering Rose? What does it compare to? Maybe X-Rocks or Other Worldly?? I have no idea...lol_

 




*Ambering Rose*, NARS Lustre, Afterdusk, Dollymix





Ambering Rose


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jul 16, 2008)

i'm wondering if anyone would be able to swatch naked lunch and dazzlelight next to each other or even just let me know if they are at all the same?


----------



## ironyfun (Jul 16, 2008)

Could someone please swatch #Tenderling and #Strada two blushes? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

If anyone has all of the blushcremes, and could swatch them, that would be amazing.

Mostly interested in comparing uncommon to fancy ray and lilicent.  And just seeing ladyblush, brit wit and pleasureful.


----------



## lara (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amfie* 

 
_Hi could somebody please post swatches of powerpoint eyeliner on skin (eye or hand) in colour [...] permaplum [...]. Thanks!_

 




Aqualine
Disc Black 
*Powerplum *


----------



## greeneyes81 (Jul 17, 2008)

can anyone swatch some silvery shadows that might be good for a highlight shade? i have a ton of gold shades to use on my browbone, but stumped at what to get for a silver shade. TIA!


----------



## Who0oKnows (Jul 17, 2008)

I need swatches for these blushes plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Flirt & Tease*
*Breezy*
*Trace Gold*
*Sweet As Cocoa*
*Sunbasque*
*Peachtwist*
*Springsheen*
*Peachykeen*
*Plum Foolery*


----------



## lara (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Who0oKnows* 

 
_I need swatches for these blushes plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Trace Gold*_

 




Other Worldly
*Trace Gold*


----------



## sossas (Jul 18, 2008)

can anyone swatch the new colection of por-longwear Lustre Twins? Tks very much!


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 19, 2008)

Can any of you lovely NC/NW30 ladies swatch *Naked To the Core* and *Pop Circle* on lips for me?


----------



## cipelica (Jul 20, 2008)

Hello, can some one swatch Blushbaby, Fleur power and Pinch O’Peach?


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Jul 20, 2008)

Could someone swatch these lipsticks:
Amorous
Kinda sexy
Viva Glam II, III & IV

Thanks!


----------



## Moxy (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

  Hi!

Can someone swatch Carbon, Black Tied, Dark Soul and other blacks and greys for me? Both pigments and shadows  
 
Cachica, these were posted a few pages ago
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




*Black Tied*, *Carbon*, Blackground, Blacktrack_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_In natural light:






IMO they look *exactly* the same._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_



_


----------



## SparklingMissy (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey everyone!
Can someone post swatches of different peach blushes? Im mainly interested in pinch me, pinch o' peach, peaches, melba, and Cantaloupe! Thanks.......


----------



## janelovesyou (Jul 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **~vicki~** 

 
_Hello, 
not too sure if this is the right place to request this, but would someone be able to post some photos of the MAC brush roll, as the info on the mac website is pretty limited, and I was wondering how it looked when unrolled, and how many brushes can be fitted inside. 

Thanks in advance
x x_

 
_erine1881_ posted a picture of it in another thread


----------



## inno (Jul 22, 2008)

can anyone post a swatch on both bobby brown rose and peony shimmerbrick, want to compare before I purchase.


----------



## Myranda (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_Does anyone have a comparison between Light Flush MSF and Pleasantry, Gleeful, Gentle and Dainty Mineralize Blushes?_

 

Here we go! Unfortunately, I don't have the Gentle one...
Left to right: Light flush-Gleeful-Pleasantry-Dainty
Natural light:




Shade:




Flash: You can see that the MSF has more glitter/sparkles in it than the blushes.


----------



## saab (Jul 24, 2008)

can someone pls do swatches of these :

midimauve

mellow mood

fetish

strength

plastique

frenzy

faux

half n half

fabby


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_can someone pls do swatches of these :

midimauve

mellow mood

fetish

strength

plastique

frenzy

* faux*

half n half

fabby_

 





w/o flash .. macro setting





with flash macro setting





no flash macro setting





with flash macro setting.


hope these helped. imo, if you own twig-twig from the originals collection, you dont need this. but if you ever run out of twig-twig this is a good dupe. but a little more pinkish than plummy. on my lips/skin at least..which is nc40


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 27, 2008)

could someone compare the purple from odd couple to the purple in the ben nye palette if possible??


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Frozen White and Lark About pigments possibly side by side._

 
they reformulated frozen white and it doesn't look nearly as shiny as the old one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so that's why there are 2 different frozen whites in the picture


----------



## rycekrispies121 (Jul 27, 2008)

I would appreciate the following Starflash comparisons:

- Lotusland vs. Plum (PRO)
- Smoke & Diamonds vs. Knight Divine
- Smoke & Diamonds vs. Knight Divine with Tempting over it

Thank you so much!


----------



## bebedoll5555 (Jul 28, 2008)

Could someone please swatch fusion pink lipstick (pro color), and impassioned lipstick?  On lips if possible, but if not that is fine too.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Moxy (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyfauxblondie* 

 
_can someone swatch *Hue* l/s and *3N* l/s, please?
i'm an NC40 if that helps. thanks!_

 
 This was posted here a few pages ago:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chopy* 

 
_Style it up - Hue - Myth






Hue - Style it up - Myth




_

 
 And this is from The N collection swatches thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupMOMMA* 

 
_Skin Color Reference = NC42




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_3N l/s



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Hue vs 3N





Swatches





3N on lips (NC20)




_


----------



## captodometer (Jul 29, 2008)

Can someone please swatch the following MAC blushes:

Fab vs X-Rocks
Goddess vs Spaced Out

I'm NC50, but would appreciate swatches from anyone


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Can someone compare Pink Pearl pigment to Stars n Rockets eyeshadow please?_

 

*Pink Pearl Pigment VS Stars and Rockets e/s*
*No base*
*NC15 skin*
*Natural Light*






http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c1.../pinkpearl.jpg


----------



## Melindora (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello,

could somebody please swatch the ICON Lipstick MAC.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jul 30, 2008)

Could somebody please swatch Starflash Lotusland e/s with Creme de violet?


----------



## captodometer (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_Hi I was wondering can anyone do a swatch of FAB blush from the barbie loves Mac Collection?_

 
This blush is very subtle on NC50 skin, both pics required 5-6 brush passes in order to be swatch worthy enough to post.  No base was used, and the pics are in indoor natural light, no flash.  My arm is flat in the first pic, and raised at an angle to the camera in the second.


----------



## gina olivia (Jul 30, 2008)

Could someone please swatch *smoke & diamonds* vs. *clue* please? thank you


----------



## winterwonder (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a few comparisons I'm curious about, swatches on skin would be much appreciated!

*Antiqued *vs* Glamour Check!*
*Quarry *vs *Illegal Cargo or Shale 

*Thanks!! =)


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winterwonder* 

 
_*
Evening Aura* vs *Motif*_

 
*I had to take a couple different angles b/c motif is a duo chrome

NC37 - NC40 -ish skin + Prep & Prime SPF 50 + flash*

*Motif (left) Evening Aura (Right)*





*Motif (closest to camera) Evening Aura (furthest from camera)*


----------



## Moxy (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_So I'm wanting to buy my first MAC lipstick and lipglass soon. Could  I please have swatches of:

- Morange
-* Jubilee*
- Jest
- Profusion
- *Florabundance l/g* VS. Underage l/g
- *3N l/g*

Swatched on unlined lips, skin tone matters not!
_

 
This was posted a few pages ago:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Here is Jubilee on NC25 pigmented lips:




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chopy* 

 
_
Florabundance





left C-Thru Right Florabundance








_

 

And this in Naked collection swatches thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupMOMMA* 

 
_Skin Color Reference = NC42





_


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Could anyone swatch the following to compare? Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lotusland v. Creme de Violet v. the light purple in the Cool Eyes 2007 palette
Sunset B v. Playful v. Trophy Pink
Dreammaker v. Rose Blanc v. Gold Dusk Pigment
Talent Pool v. Parrot or the Cool Heat teals
Grand Entrance v. Shore Leave

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I could only do Talent Pool vs the Cool Heat teals so i do hope this helps. I threw in Aquadisiac too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In order from left to right: 
Talent Pool, Aquadisiac, Cool Heat, Warm Chill, Gulf Stream


----------



## nico (Aug 1, 2008)

Can somebody compare Woodwinked to Time & Space please ?


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyinspiron* 

 
_Can someone do a swatch of Nice Vice Paint Pot vs Royal Hue Shadestick? Thanks!!_

 
This swatch comes a bit late, but hopefully it'll help someone! Clickable thumbnails.




Nice Vice Paint pot, Royal Hue shadestick
Nice Vice + Phloof e/s, Royal Hue + Phloof! e/s




Royal Hue 
Royal Hue + Phloof! e/s


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Can somebody compare Woodwinked to Time & Space please ?_

 
Woodwinked on the left and Time & Space on the right. They are both quite different in color and texture. They only look the same in the pot, not on the skin.

No base on NC35

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 1, 2008)

Starflash shadows in comparison to other shadows from the perm line & LE.

No base on NC35:

Flash:





No Flash:





Flash:





No Flash:





Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Could anyone swatch the following to compare?  Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lotusland v. Creme de Violet v. the light purple in the Cool Eyes 2007 palette
Sunset B v. Playful v. Trophy Pink
Dreammaker v. Rose Blanc v. Gold Dusk Pigment
Talent Pool v. Parrot or the Cool Heat teals
Grand Entrance v. Shore Leave

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 2, 2008)

SWATCHES of Ben Nye Eyeshadows in:
Bronze
Peacock
Mermaid Green
Turquoise
Golden Apricot
Persimmon
Starry Night
Royal Purple
Indian Copper

(AKA Any color not in the Lumiere pallete!)
Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imperfectbeauty* 

 
_could someone compare fertile vs top hat please?? 
thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i already did in the starflash swatch thread


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Can some please swatch a comparison of *Hush* (eyeshadow) vs. *Jest*?

preferably on skin and if you can capture the duochrome effect of *Hush *that would be so great!

TIA!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 5, 2008)

Starflash comparisons please...

Glamour Check vs B-Rich
Sunset B. vs Pink Venus
Stars by Night vs Flashtrack

Thanks!


----------



## l1onqueen (Aug 5, 2008)

*Requests for swatches*

Does anyone have swatches of Juiced, Fab and Flashy, and Rule E/S from MAC. I am undecided on an orange E/S.

TIA


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_I'd like to see a swatch of JUXT...I've spent a half hr looking for one, and Im cross eyed now..._

 
Juxt


----------



## Cinci (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_can someone post side by side swatches of pink pearl and fuschia pigments?

thanks!_

 
sorry about the crappy image quality..  my camera isnt the greatest and the batteries died before I could get a decent picture..  anyways, they are much more vibrant in real life..  similar in color, but the pink pearl has an iridescent blueish purple shine to it....  Fuchsia is more shiny in real life than it looks in this photo....

(Also swatched are: Living Pink, Budding Beauty, Passionate, Pink Vivid, and Ben Nye's Azalea)







This image shows the true colors of fuchsia and pink pearl a bit more accurately.  Swatched in this photo are: Pink Couture Shade Stick, Helium Pigment (although you can't really see it), Whistle, Romantique, Pink Freeze, Swish, Da Bling, Playful, Living Pink, Budding Beauty, Passionate, Pink Vivid, Fuchsia, Pink Pearl, Ben Nye's Azalea.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aadveg* 

 
_Can someone please swatch engraved vs feline?

Thanks in advance_

 

Here ya go!

first picture is with the flash.

second one is natural light from a window.


----------



## MariahGem (Aug 6, 2008)

And if you have them, also *Femme-fi* and *Stila Kitten*?


----------



## Niseag (Aug 8, 2008)

Could anyone swatch some burgundy and plum ls and lg for me? Preferably MAC, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Can someone swatch the cream colour base in pearl_


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_request:
love nectar lustreglass on unlined lips
cultured l/g ""
underage l/g
viva glam vi se lg
nymphette l/g
prrr l/g
florabundance l/g
flusterose lustreglass

thankees!_

 
These are the only ones I have of those. Hope they help


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennafizzy* 

 
_could someone perhaps show me a swatch of UD adore vs. the solid blue side of the sea and sky mineral duo? I have to exchange something, and I wanna see if I can skip out of sea and sky or not._

 
Here you go...hth! =) *Left = UD Adore, Right = Sea & Sky solid blue side
*
On NC35 skin....no base:

No Flash:





Flash:


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 8, 2008)

Can anyone swatch MAC Chic l/s? Preferably not on lips, possibly on NW/NC 15 skin?


----------



## winterwonder (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Could someone do Smoke n Diamonds e/s VS Sweet Sienna p/g please?_

 
I did that in the Starflash thread! =) Here it is:

NW20 over UDPP


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *winterwonder* 

 
_I have been searching high and low for a swatch of *Pro Longwear Durashell* on lips! Also, checked the lustre twins thread and still no sign of *Red Flame/Orange Flicker* on lips. Anyone? Thanks! =)_

 
Red Flame/Orange Flicker
it's about as accurate as i can get, but pics are still a little more orangy than real life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (for reference, i'm about NC 30 right now)


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Would someone be able to swatch Glamour Check eye shadow, Heritage Rough and Royal Flush pigments together please?_

 
L to R: Glamour Check, Heritage Rouge and Royal Flush










top left:Royal Flush, top centre: Heritage Rouge, top right: Magnetic Fields, bottom: Glamour Check


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Macaroni* 

 
_Hey,
could someone swatch any of the following, compared,preferably on NC15 or NC20 skin, please? Thanx a lot !!!
Harmony
Tenderling
Cubic
Margin
Sincere
Strada
Buff
Prism
Honour
Trace Gold
Coppertone_

 


I don't know if this will help you but these are swatches I have done. On NC25 skin...


----------



## Macaroni (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, how nice of you,Tasti_Butterfly. Thanx a lot !!!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MariahGem* 

 
_Could someone do *Grand Entrance* vs. *Shore Leave*?_

 
I just so happened to buy both of those last week....  Here they are in the pots...






And here they are swatched between Retrospect & Naked Lunch:

Indoors, With Flash:






Indoors, Natural Light:


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Could somebody please swatch Starflash Lotusland e/s with Creme de violet?_


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet Sienna Pigment left, Smoke and Diamonds E/S right. 
I honestly don't think they're dupes in real life...


----------



## SunnyDaze (Aug 13, 2008)

*Give me NAVAL BLUE, BELL-BOTTOM-BLUE & AIRE-DE-BLU swatches! *

Does someone have swatches of those pigments?


----------



## toby_is_cute (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd like to see a swatch of Loverush blush compared to Lovecrush, thanks!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 13, 2008)

How does Plum Du Bios blush from COC compare to Fab Blush from Barbie loves MAC? Are they the similar at all.


----------



## cheerios (Aug 13, 2008)

Can someone post passionate eyeshadow on top of artifact paintpot?  Thanks!


----------



## Who0oKnows (Aug 14, 2008)

can i get same swatches for these Matte Mac lipsticks?

Please Me
Pink Plaid
Honeylove
Velvet Teddy
Taupe
Kinda Sexy

and thank you


----------



## TJgirl (Aug 14, 2008)

Could someone post a swatch of Deep Truth and Cobalt (mac pro) please??

thanks! XD


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 14, 2008)

I would love to see MYTH lipstick in lips. anyone's lips.. if you could show it with your favourite lipliner, please tell me what it is.. thank u.


----------



## toparistonight (Aug 14, 2008)

Lipsticks swatches;
Dark Side and Plumful (Side by side would be fantasticcccc)
Pink Nouveau 
Lady Danger (and any other bright reds)
Lovelorn
Sandy B

Eyeshadows
If you can get these side by side, i would love you <3
Blanc Type (vs Daisychain)
Post Haste (vs Passionate)
Dazzelight (vs Nylon)


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 14, 2008)

can someone swatch TOP HAT next to SATELLITE DREAMS for me please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 15, 2008)

can someone please swatch a comparison of blushes? :
*MAc Plum Foolery vs. MAC X-Rocks vs. Nars Deep Throat?
*on skin would be awesome

TIA!


----------



## Cinci (Aug 15, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Pink Matte vs Pink Vivd (old & New if possible) vs Cool Pink pigments?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi there! Maybe I missed them, but I'm looking for Viva Glam swatches for 1-5, I ve seen a few 6. I'd like to see on lips or skin with glosses, Thank you dolls!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't find a swatch of this color anywhere. But could I get one of Tres Teal MSF Eyeshadow? Maybe next to Ether, Parrot and Big T? Or any one of those combined as long as there's Tres Teal.


----------



## lara (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TJgirl* 

 
_also Urgent slimshine on unlined lips?

thanks! XD_

 




*Urgent!* Slimshine on unlined lips.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rycekrispies121* 

 
_I would appreciate the following Starflash comparisons:
*- Bold & Brazen vs. Amber Lights*
Thank you so much!_

 





Bold and Brazen is pinker
Amberlights is copper and golden


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 18, 2008)

Could someone swatch Dainty mineralized blush and Fluerry pressed powder blush?


----------



## lara (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_can anyone show me the haunting e/s from the mc queen collection? i can't found something... some compares are welcome too! (= thank you!_

 




Pharaoh paint pot (cream)
Pagan eyeshadow (satin)
Otherworldly paint pot (cream)
*Haunting eyeshadow* (satin)
Electro Sky paint pot (cream)
Nile eyeshadow (satin) 





*Haunting eyeshadow* (satin)


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey guys, could someone post a swatch of *lotusland* vs. *stars n rockets* and *illegal cargo* eyeshadows? on *any skin tone*.. but really preferably on nc25. =) thank you so much in advance~!! =)


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 19, 2008)

can an nc25 please take a pic of herself wearing so scarlet l/s? thanks!


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 20, 2008)

*Lipmix in black plz?*

Can someone give me some swatches of Lipmix in Black...
-On bare lips (no flash)
-On bare skin
-In tube

Thank you!


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 20, 2008)

Could anyone swatch Urban Decay's Sting e/s next to Post Haste, Passionate and/or Sushi Flower? (or any pink eyeshadow that is similar to sting) Please and thanks.


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Could someone swatch me Frost and Frozen White pigments side by side._

 
Here you go. Sorry if they turn out to be crappy quality, these are my first swatches...

frozen white on left, frost on the right. Top swatch is with mixing medium, bottom is dry without base. HTH!


----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_hey girls (= I've got another "problem". I search some swatches or official pictures of the Lure Collection? I didn't found anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I mean the collection with the pearl turqouise packaging, can somebody show pictures please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://specktra.net/f217/lure-6-1-a-47576/





*Face & Body Bronze FX*





*Mancatcher*





*Delphic*





*Haunting*


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_Can someone pls swatch these eyeshadows:

Era
Cork
* Wedge*
Omega
Patina

Brule vs Blanc Type
Fig. 1 vs Purple Haze
Handwritten vs Brown Down vs Espresso

TIA!  =)_

 
Wedge


----------



## zabou (Aug 20, 2008)

Can someone swatch fast thrill, bombshell lightly ripe and fan fare please?

Thanks for advance


----------



## rosewicca (Aug 20, 2008)

Can someone pretty please swatch 

Pro l/s Sin with So Scarlet l/s, Kirsch, Rapturous Mattene, Cult of Cherry l/g and
Pro l/s Smoked Purple with Bing Mattene, Jampacked l/g?

Thank you!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 20, 2008)

Can someone swatch these 3 lipglasses side by side, thanks!

Cherry Blossom
Sugar Trance
Cultureclash


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Starflash Glamour Check e/s vs. Overrich Copperbeam p/g? What are the differences between them?_

 
The main difference is the finish, but IMO they are VERY similar.  I have more pics of them together in the overrich & starflash swatch thread but here is one. To see it bigger you'll need to goto the swatch threads & click...


----------



## missmarkers (Aug 21, 2008)

requesting: 
bing mattene vs. cyber lipstick


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 21, 2008)

This may be a reach, but I'd like to see *Mauvement pigment and Smudged Violet *next to each other swatched on skin please.  Thanks very very much for killing a lemming! =D

**edit** Adding a request for Kirsch, Bing and So Scarlet next to each other (they've been swatched together but not side-by-side).  Also with So Scarlet over Bing.  It'd be great to see at least the first three on lips too (on the same lips, for better comparison).  Thanks a ton!


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellia* 

 
_Requesting please:
subtle p/g vs museum bronze p/g
so ceylon vs love joy vs metal rock powder blushers
* carbon e/s vs typographic e/s*_


----------



## iSHi (Aug 22, 2008)

Can somebody please swatch Dreammaker e/s vs. Blondes Gold pigment as well as Liqueur l/g vs. Major Minor l/g? Thanks!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxprettyinblkxx* 

 
_hey everyone, i'm not sure if this has been asked already or not, but could someone swatch Dreammaker vs. All That Glitters vs. Femme-Fi...or any other colors that are similar to those 3...thanks a bunch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Bare Skin
RicePaper :: Femme Fi :: Blonde's Gold :: Warming Trend :: Patina :: All That Glitters*


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seeking Refuge* 

 
_Brash vs. Amber Lights, please?_


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 23, 2008)

Could anyone post comparison swatches of perm. line orange lipsticks, please? These would be...

CB 96
Morange
Neon Orange
Meltdown 
Jest

Thanks!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lexiesupagirl* 

 
_could someone swatch Provance pigment?_

 
Provence Piggie...


----------



## knoxydoll (Aug 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmae* 

 
_Hi I will someone please swatch MAC's Greensmoke, Humid, Clarity, Electric eel, and Newly minted for me please. Thanks in advance._

 
Greensmoke


----------



## SunnyDaze (Aug 25, 2008)

Could someone swatch Platinum and Silver for me please? Would like to see them togehter... Both dry and wet, thanks.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 25, 2008)

can someone pleaaase pretty please swatch *Flowerplay l/s* vs. *Lightly Ripe* from CoC?.. thankss =)


----------



## Moxy (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_and *Carbon* e/s vs. *Pandamonium* =D thanks!!_

 
http://specktra.net/1219945-post689.html 

(single post link)


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 25, 2008)

can somebody do a swatch of vgv l/s and mellow mood next to eachother? thank you in advance!


----------



## ilorietta (Aug 25, 2008)

could anyone swatch fleurry and dainty blushes please?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 25, 2008)

Could someone please swatch Liqueur and Corsette lipglasses together.


----------



## sofabean (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_Can someone pls swatch these eyeshadows:

Era
Cork
Wedge
Omega
Patina

Brule vs Blanc Type
Fig. 1 vs Purple Haze
Handwritten vs Brown Down vs Espresso

TIA! =)_

 
the picture is clickable


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SunnyDaze* 

 
_And also, could someone please swatch Gold and Rose Gold too?_

 

left to right :
Woodwinked (e/s)
*Rose Gold (pigment - metal)  
Gold (pigment - metal)*
Museum Bronze (pigment - OverRich collection)
Bronze (e/s)
Go! (e/s StarFlash collection)


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Hi! New to boards, but hoping someone could swatch Mellow Mood lipstick vs. the CoC Lightly Ripe._

 
Mellow Mood on left, Lightly Ripe on right. HTH!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sonnebutti* 

 
_I would love to see MYTH lipstick in lips. anyone's lips.. if you could show it with your favourite lipliner, please tell me what it is.. thank u._

 

Here is Myth lipstick over my favorite lip balm (Avon Care Deeply)  I like to pair this with Oak lipliner, but sorry don't have a pic of this combo.






Hope this helps!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd LOVE to see Mac Pro Lipmix in White as a swatch or on someone's lips.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## talks (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_can anyone pls swatch *Queen's Sin* l/s vs. *So Scarlet* from Coc?.. =)_

 
Pictures were taken in natural light, the lighter one is in direct sunlight and the darker in the shadow. I would say the shadow picture is more color accurate. I forgot to take a picture of the actual lipsticks, if you're interested in that let me know and I can post one!







Adding a better picture of the swatches and one of the lipsticks side/side.







And to answer your question, i think SS is pinker,yes, its more of a blue red and QS is more brownish red. HTH!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkdotty* 

 
_Hey guys!!

Could someone please swatch Utter Pervette l/s or similar on medium pigmented lips?


THANKS!!_

 
MAC _"Utter pervette"_-















HTH!


----------



## Aniola (Aug 28, 2008)

Сould somebody swatch e/s *Bitter* vs. *Pagan(McQueen)* vs. *Sharp*(Tempting Quad; Cult of Cherry) on skin. Please!


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SunnyDaze* 

 
_Would also love to see some swatches of MAC pigment "*Green*"._

 





some comparisons:


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzy_H* 

 
_Could somepne please do a comparison swatch of Old Gold vs Vintage Gold pigment? tia
Suzy_

 
i did in the overrich thread. it's too big, so just click on the link below

click here


----------



## magi (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lablonde* 

 
_Does anyone have swatches of the fluidlines

- nightfish
- iris eyes
- jade eye

Thanx_


----------



## zivkitis (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone have some *Lancome color fever gloss* swatches?Thanks a lot...


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 30, 2008)

*dreammaker* vs. *nylon* pretty please =D


----------



## blinkymei (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, can someone please do a swatch on their lips (preferbly NC 25-30) so I could compare:
Cult of Cherry lipglass alone,
So Scarlet lipstick alone,
Rapturous mattene alone, &
Kirsch mattene alone
please... Thanks in advance


----------



## Princesa Livia (Aug 31, 2008)

Can someone pls pls post swatches of *Blooming* vs. *Don't Be Shy* blush?.. preferably on nc25-30 ; thx =)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *27dots* 

 
_Can anyone post swatches of the Urban Decay matte shadows Naked and Foxy?

TIA!_

 
Naked is the darker one, Foxy is the lighter buttery one


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MILFY* 

 
_I am after some swatches of pink blush on NC35 skin - not a bright pink like Dollymix - something perhaps a tad Plum toned.

Thanks._

 
On NC35 skin, no base.


----------



## Cinci (Sep 1, 2008)

If anyone has the following eyeshadows, could they possibly swatch;

MAC - Pink Freeze vs Urban Decay Hotpants vs Urban Decay Cherry vs Urban Decay SWF? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can someone please swatch a comparison of : 
*Mega-Rich* - Pigment Frosty burnt orange with gold pearl (LE)
*Goldmine* - eyeshadow
*AmberLights* - eyeshadow
*FireSpot* - eyeshadow (LE)

on skin preferably?
or anything simliar...

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
here's a post by another poster with a swatch comparing mega-rich and firespot. imo goldmine and amberlights both are much more different then mega-rich. i'll post swatches of them in a little bit including firespot since mega-rich comes closest to that even though i dont own it. 
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-overrich-swatches-aug-08-a-99009/#post1241487


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 3, 2008)

Top Hat and Clinique's Brandied Plum duo if anyone has it! 

Thanks!


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd love to see swatches of the new Kat Von D eyeshadow duos ^^


----------



## ladylynn (Sep 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miradan* 

 
_Could someone compare dazzlelight to vanilla pigment for me? Many thanks!_

 
Attachment 6640
with flash left dazzlelight right vanilla

Attachment 6641
without flash same as above


----------



## miss anna (Sep 5, 2008)

*swatches of MAC Hug Me & Twig on pigmented lips needed!*

i need swatches of MAC Hug Me & Twig on someone with pigmented/very pigmented lips & has medium dark skin... thanx!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingMissy* 

 
_Can someone please swatch:

california dreamin vs; snob vs; 3N lippies?

Thank you in advance! Im desperate_

 






Mac Lipsticks: California Dreamin, Real Doll, Snob 
NW15/20 skin


----------



## Melamania (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

  i need swatches of MAC Love Nectar lustreglass on medium pigmented/ very pigmented lips...
 i'm NC40/42 if that helps..
just the lustreglass on the lips, nothing else underneath. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 




Daylight:


----------



## 27dots (Sep 9, 2008)

Could somebody swatch Shroom next to the NARS All About Eve duo? Tia!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_cinday* 

 
_Hi everyone. This is one of my favorite blue e/s and I'm almost out. It's something cheap, I wouldn't even be able to identify the maker but I'm looking to color match this cheap e/s with a similar MAC shade. Anyone know of similar MAC shades that can also provide a swatch? Thanks.




_

 
I'd say the Sea & Sky MES from Electroflash is pretty dupable. 

Check the swatch out for yourself: http://specktra.net/f217/mac-electro...ml#post1234729


----------



## Mandy Bayou (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been looking everywhere for swatches of face and body foundation.
I'm buying online, and this stuffs expensive.. so i don't wanna just guess my shade.

I'd really like to see any swatches comparing C1 with N1 and C2 with N2

Thanks


----------



## Moxy (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_Hey Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see some comparisons from following eyeshadows:

*Waternymph
Parrot
Big-T
Gulf Stream
Aquadisiac*
_

 
Heya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember there were loooads of all those comparisons in Cool Heat swatches thread http://specktra.net/f217/mac-cool-he...un-08-a-94636/ , I'm sure you'll find it all there


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Can anyone do Annebelle swatches for me, please? TIA!_

 
I don't have a whole lot, but here's what I have.

paler than NW15 skin, no base, natural lighting, no flash 

*Le Gloss Sticks*




Top: Pink Tease    
Bottom: Naughty Nectar






*Smoothliners*




 From L-R: Jade, Gunmetal, Black.






*
Pigment Dusts*




L-R: Azure, Golden Pink






In jar, with flash.

Hope that helps.


----------



## lara (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC*alicious* 

 
_Hey Girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see some comparisons from following eyeshadows:

*Parrot
Big-T*
[/color][/b]

When you have other similar e/s or *Otherworldly *or Delft p/p post it too please_

 




*Parrot *(frost)
Steamy (frost)
*Big T* (frost) 





Pharaoh paint pot (cream)
Pagan eyeshadow (satin)
*Otherworldly paint pot* (cream)
Haunting eyeshadow (satin)
Electro Sky paint pot (cream)
Nile eyeshadow (satin)


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 13, 2008)

Can somebody please swatch Skew lipstick? Thanks!!


----------



## bis (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SunnyDaze* 

 
_Gonna try this again..

Could someone please swatch *PLATINUM, SILVER and SILVER FOG*? Preferably together.._

 
Lark About, Quick Frost, Silver Fog, Platinium. No flash.

hth


----------



## bis (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SunnyDaze* 

 
_Would also love to see some swatches of MAC pigment "*Green*"._

 
Golders Green, Green, Antique Green. No flash.


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 17, 2008)

could someone please swatch 4N lipstick on medium/very pigmented lips?

thanks!!


----------



## juxteyes (Sep 17, 2008)

I would like to see swatches of Plum Foolery, Flirt and Tease, and Breath of Plum next to eachother, preferably on pale skin. Add any other plum blushes you own.


----------



## xoleaxo (Sep 17, 2008)

can anyone swatch/compare snob & angel to syrup?  

thanks!!


----------



## MrsMay (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nemesis K.* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Fairylite next to Pink Opal?_

 
Fairylite (left) vs Pink Opal (right) over UDPP, NW15-20 for reference... HTH!


----------



## magi (Sep 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jeadith* 

 
_Can someone compare Full Force Violet Pigment to Violet Trance from the Pandamonium Quad? Thanks!_


----------



## versace (Sep 21, 2008)

could someone plese swatch  love nectar and nymphette   and pretty please annd oyster girl. im worried if they are similar


----------



## blacktulip (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi, can someone make a swatch of Brightside/gallery gal from A muse ? 

And can someone make some swatches of the Liglasses: C-thru, Flouraboundance, Underage, Viva glam V, Viva glam VI, Spirited, Chai, Echantes and Lusterglass Love Nectar? 


Thanx


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 21, 2008)

If someone would please swatch-Fast Lane, Super-Sequin and Profusion..thanks!


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 21, 2008)

Can someone prettyplease swatch l/s's dubonnet and diva? And maybe the pencil/gloss you use, if any?

Thank you


----------



## Moxy (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blacktulip* 

 
_Hi, can someone make a swatch of Brightside/gallery gal from A muse ? 

And can someone make some swatches of the Liglasses: C-thru, Flouraboundance, Underage, Viva glam V, Viva glam VI, Spirited, Chai, Echantes and Lusterglass Love Nectar? 


Thanx_

 
There's lots of swatches of those in the swatch subforum and FOTD's section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_MAC lipglass/lustreglass/chromeglass/lip varnish/lip laquer
Part One:




Pink Lemonade, Silly Girl, Ola Mango, Fashion Pack, Enchantress





Bendel Girl, Prrr, Perfectly Pink, Show Coral, Heat





Pink Poodle, Cultured, Flusterose, Pink Meringue, Heartfelt Pink





Morning Glory, Flashmode, Venetian, Red Romp_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Part two:




Viva Glam II, All Woman, Nymphette, Softease, Underage





Cute Yet Sexy, Molto Bene, First Bloom, Majestic, C-Thru





Sinnamon, Instant Gold, Uberpeach, Metalphysical, Love Nectar





Viva Glam V, Young Spark, Oyster Girl, Illicit, Poetique





Bare Truth, Pinkarat, Beaux, Orange-Descence_


----------



## magi (Sep 23, 2008)

I have two request - bit exotic:

NARS "Santorini" vs. Kat von D "Rad Violet" from the Beethoven Palette

and

MAC "Smudged Violet" vs. MAC "Wintertwig" from Holidazzle 7 Pink Eyes Palette


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Cranberry and Hepcat e/s next to each other???_

 
No base on NC35:
Cranberry on the LEFT and Hepcat on the RIGHT.

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Can someone please swatch New Weed F/L ?  Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Frostlite
Brassy
Rich Ground
Delineate
Blacktrack
Macroviolet
Haunting
Iris Eyes
Penned
Royal Wink
Silverstroke
Delphic
Jadeye
*New Weed*
Shade
Lithograph 

On bare skin, no base.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  could any NC30-35's swatch angel l/s, preferably on lips?  thank you!_

 
*This was posted a few pages ago in this thread:*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarkers* 

 
_




L-R: 3, *angel*, real doll, miss ross, intimidate slimshine_

 
*And this came up when i used search:*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_MAC lipsticks:





*Angel*, Pink Maribu, Midimauve, Spice it up, Twig
_


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  could any NC30-35's swatch angel l/s, preferably on lips?  thank you!_

 
 Im NC30/35 and have semi pigmented lips.
Angel l/s with no base or liner:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_Can someone swatch Moss scape paint pot for me!? THANK YOU!_

 
On NC35 skin:


----------



## kaexbabey (Sep 27, 2008)

the green in counterparts suite array shadow vs. humid and the peachy colors vs. shadows from the permanent line please


----------



## versace (Sep 28, 2008)

please if someone could swatch woodwinked/romp/bronze/honesty/sable/satin taupe
or any of these..thank you


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_please if someone could swatch *woodwinked*/romp/*bronze/honesty/sable/satin taupe*
or any of these..thank you_

 
I don't want to sound patronizing, but there's a reason a search button exists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was already posted in this thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_This may be a little generic in regards to copper only, but it might help to give you some ideas about other warm metallics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Honesty, Woodwinked*
Swatched on inside wrist with NW15 Select Cover-Up concealer as a base, shot with natrual light._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daisydeadpetals* 

 
_




L-R Embark, Mulch and *Sable*
Swatched on NW15 skin, no base and with flash.  HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




*Satin Taupe* - frost
Moth Brown - frost
*Woodwinked* - veluxe pearl
French Grey - satin




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bruinshorty* 

 
_




L-R: Twillery, *Woodwinked*, *Bronze*, Chocolate Brown. NC35, no base._


----------



## Choupinette28 (Sep 28, 2008)

Please if someone could swatch Studio Fix NC30,NC35 and NC40
Thanks


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Sep 28, 2008)

can anyone swatch Rosemary & Thyme eye kohl? I searched on the forums for a swatch but couldn't find one.


----------



## lara (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_please if someone could swatch woodwinked/romp/bronze/honesty/sable/satin taupe
or any of these..thank you_

 
I can give you a partial:






*Satin Taupe*, middle taupe with bronze and silver pearl (frost).
Antiqued, rich bronze with a touch of charcoal (veluxe pearl).
*Sable*, soft warm brown with bronze pearl (frost).





*Satin Taupe *- frost
Moth Brown - frost
*Woodwinked* - veluxe pearl
French Grey - satin


----------



## red (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_Looking for pigment swatches please =)

Gold Stroke vs. *Heritage Rouge vs. Maroon*
Thanks!_

 
Heritage Rouge (left), Maroon (right)
taken under various lights NO FLASH, NO BASE































here Heritage Rouge (bottom), Maroon (top)


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 30, 2008)

hello lovelies,
can I pretty please get a swatch of Carbon (perm), Dark Edge(LE from N collection & recent Tempting quad) and Showstopper (from Smoking Eyes quad & Diana Ross collection I think) eyeshadows for side by side comparasion? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheryl888 (Sep 30, 2008)

can someone post a picture of crystal rose lipglass compared to sweetie cake lipglass or even just crystal rose


----------



## kellia (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, 
would love to see 
nightfish f/l vs sharkskin shadestick

edited to remove swatch request bc I found it in another thread

edited to add request for metal rock msf next to the darkest stripes of brunette msf and warm blend msf


----------



## stickles (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Seeking Refuge* 

 
_Uppity to Brassy fluidliner swatched side by side?_

 
I've already got this swatch on another thread:

http://specktra.net/f217/17-fluidlin...watches-91724/


----------



## GolfGirl (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi everybody, can anyone please swatch Pure Rose (Ungano) next to the N3 l/s (N Collection). The stand alone pictures don't help me, if they are similar or not. Thank you.


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abcgirl18* 

 
_Can someone please swatch the pearl liners from suite array vs UD 24/7 liners in similar colors.

thanks_

 
hope this helps
mac on the left, UD on the right


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi girls !
Could anyone swatch Crushed bougainvillea cream color base from MAC Ungaro vs any of Bobbi brown pots rouge please?
Thanxs !!

And does anyone have swatches of the Mineralize sheersheen powder from MAC new mineral collection?

XXX


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 5, 2008)

Can someone pwease swatch Creme Cerise lipstick from CoC with Liquer lipglass on top? Thanks


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fizzymartini* 

 
_This might be a far shot, but could some kind soul please swatch the following 3, side-by-side? 

*Sushi Flower*, *Petalwink* (from the Flutterfly quad, Madame B), *Passionate*

I need to work out whether I need to have them all!

Many thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have really great shots of Sushi Flower & Passionate
I'll look for the Sushi Flower swatch ....







Mac e/s *PASSIONATE*


----------



## marciehelene (Oct 6, 2008)

Can someone please be so kind to post a swatch of Pink Manish l/g next to Fashion l/g from Dress Camp?

Thank you!


----------



## FWBChick (Oct 7, 2008)

Could someone post Mineral e/s and Smoke and Diamonds e/s side by side?  Fair skin if possible.  Thanks!


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 7, 2008)

enough said bpb from red she said vs. otherworldly blush please!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi
i think that the -take wing quad- is kind of similar to the -spiced chocolate quad-

i would love to see swatches of both quads to see if there is a difference ?

thank you


----------



## tuuli (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_can someone swatch posey cremeblush and crushed bouganvillea CCB please? thanks!_

 
I don't have CCB crushed bougainvillea, but cremeblush posey. hth


----------



## Nemo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Red She Said Swatches - Holiday 08*

I am like a drunken magpie when it comes to anything red!! With that in mind, could someone please swatch the red in Dangerzone against the red in Mi'Lady? I already have Mi'Lady and due to my economic status I am just curious if it is worth buying Dangerzone!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch *Prrr lipglass* and any of the glimmershimmers.  I'm an NW20.  Thank you!_

 
Go one page back:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_




Bendel Girl,* Prrr*, Perfectly Pink, Show Coral, Heat
_


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch Hollywood Nights and Girl About Town and/or any other fuchsia/hot pink lippies?_

 

here are 7 hot pink shades of mac lippies


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 11, 2008)

can somebody please swatch light flush with glissade?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zarpandir* 

 
_can someone please swatch bronze and budding beauty eyeshadows. thanx_

 
Bronze & Budding Beauty on bare NC35 skin:

No Flash:






Flash:


----------



## Peppahmint (Oct 13, 2008)

Could anyone do Bronze, Tempting & Romp?


----------



## sum (Oct 13, 2008)

HI.

Can anybody do a swatch for peach to pink tone blushes on NC20~35?

Thank you!


----------



## versace (Oct 14, 2008)

could someone please swatch foolish me and style? and why there isnt any foolish me on mac webpage ?


----------



## etooz (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi guys!  I'm an NC15/20 looking for a SO CEYLON MSF swatch.

Thanks


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Can somebody swatch Soft Ochre, Painterly, Bare Study, and Rubenesque paintpots? TIA!_

 
Sorry No Rubenesque

L to R      IndianWood, Bare Study, Painterly, Soft Ochre on NC45


----------



## Moxy (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Can somebody swatch Soft Ochre, Painterly, Bare Study, and Rubenesque paintpots? TIA!_

 
This is a good thread which includes loads of paintpot and fluidlines swatches (despite the name it includes a lot more than 17 and 11 of each:
(click)
http://specktra.net/f217/17-fluidlin...watches-91724/
*
And this is one of the posts (RUBENESQUE on the picture:*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_






pics are clickable_


----------



## milk_tea (Oct 16, 2008)

the green side of brightside gallery gal mineralize duo next to lucky green? thanks!!


----------



## bunnybear_05 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Request Red She Said and Russian Red*

Hi,
 I am new here and was wondering if anyone who has Red She Said and Russian Red lipstick and lipglass could post comparison swatches?  I recently bought Red She Said and was wondering if I would need Russian Red LS and Lipglass.
 Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Oct 18, 2008)

Can someone swatch MUFE  Lagoon Green, Acid Green and Irish Green?

Thanks!


----------



## Julzie (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Old Gold pigment beside Green-Brown Pigment?
Thanks_


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 20, 2008)

Could someone please post pics of or swatch any liquidlast liners?  If you just have a pic of the product without swatches, that's fine.  Thanks.


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annikay* 

 
_I'd like to see

Tenderling
Blushbaby
Strada
Cubic

even if you have just one, please post

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M!$$_BLinG* 

 
_Hi
i think that the -take wing quad- is kind of similar to the -spiced chocolate quad-

i would love to see swatches of both quads to see if there is a difference ?

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dominichulinda (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_Can someone swatch some or all of the following nudes together:
Creme d/nude
Myth
fleshpot
honeylove
blankety
freckletone
high tea_

 





blankety, high tea and freckletone


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 21, 2008)

soft and gentle msf vs. verve-vacious ipp from fafi please!


----------



## oddinary (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: MAC brown liners swatches request*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheisfree* 

 
_I'm looking for a brown eyeliner, but I'm not sure exactly what shade of brown or finish. If you have swatches, it would really help me out.




_

 
http://img.makeupalley.com/4/7/5/8/1095953.JPG


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nadeshda* 

 
_I'd like to see how Syrup lipstick looks on lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm a NC30-35, so if you are around that shade and have pigmented lips, the better! but if you're lighter or darker, it's ok too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am NC35 and I have pigmented lips. Hth!






Its a beautiful toned down pink


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_can some please swatch a comparison of: 
*MAC "humid" vs. Urban Decay "mildew"
*(on skin preferably)
TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Humid on the left and Mildew on the right in all pics
NC20/25 hand no base
natural lighting












HTH!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I searched but could not find..."*Pretty Please*" l/s swatched on an nw/nc20-25 girl..... thanks so much!!_

 
It should come up, as this was already swatched by Lara in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'll get you started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Blankety lipstick.





Bombshell lipstick.





Hug Me lipstick.





Politely Pink lipstick.





*Pretty Please lipstick.*





Lychee Luxe lipglass._


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd love to see a swatch of Demon Lover duo from NARS, please.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 24, 2008)

Could someone swatch Fig 1 (matte2) and Lilac Touch (Ungaro)?


----------



## Moxy (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I'd be very grateful if someone could swatch the following e/s together please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Satin taupe*
Twinks
Tempting
*Bronze
Woodwinked*

Thankyou!_

 
Already in this thread: (I'm sure Twinks and Tempting are in this thread too, just too lazy to search for everything), anyways, *Satin taupe, Bronze and Woodwinked* already in this thread:


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




*Satin Taupe - frost*
Moth Brown - frost
*Woodwinked - veluxe pearl*
French Grey - satin




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bruinshorty* 

 
_I threw in Twillery too, just becaue I love it.





L-to-R: Twillery, *Woodwinked, Bronze*, Chocolate Brown. artificial light & no flash on NC35 skin with no base._


----------



## MariahGem (Oct 26, 2008)

Could someone possibly swatch _*Stark Naked*_ next to _*Pleasantry *_and/or _*Fashion Frenzy*_?  Pretty Please???


----------



## lara (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: request for all mac red shade lipstick swatches please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spirited* 

 
_Hi. 
I saw a girl in a store and she had mac on her lips. She did tell me the colour but i have since forgot. it was a red lipstick she said that it was moist on her lips but the shade was a real red like the apple snow white shouldnt have eaten.
can you please swatch your red lipsticks so i can see what it was. I want it!!_

 




*Grenadine *Slimshine





*Queens Sin*





*Seriously Rich* Mattene





*Urgent!* Slimshine





*Glam*





Ruby Woo, Russian Red, Glam





*Beet *lip pencil
*Cherry *lip pencil
*Lasting Lust* Pro Longwear
*Ruby Woo* lipstick
*Russian Red* lipstick
*Culturebloom *lipstick





NARS *Bloodwork*


----------



## cipelica (Oct 26, 2008)

Can someone swatch Stark naked next to Dame.
Pls, Pls, Pls!!!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I'd be very grateful if someone could swatch the following e/s together please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Satin taupe
Twinks
*Tempting*
Bronze
Woodwinked

Thankyou!_

 
Tempting


----------



## Rennah (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Club e/s?  Thanks!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Here ya go! I included Club since its in the same "family". 

NC35, No base






Similar, but Label Whore has alot more green in it while Blue Brown Pigment does not. Both worth owning IMO!!!

Kinda blurry, different lighting, but truer to color. You can see the green in Label Whore






HTH!_

 
See above.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 29, 2008)

could someone swatch :
mulch - sable - twinks - mystery - brun together??

thank you...


----------



## barbie.doll (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd appreciate it greatly if someone can swatch both MAC powder blushes in *peachtwist* and *sunbasque* as I am looking into buying them!

I'm NC40 so if anyone is around that or darker that is fine! 

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_Could anybody swatch Morning Glory lustreglass on skin, please?_

 
This was posted 3 pages ago. Morning glory on the last picture.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_ 




*Morning Glory*, Flashmode, Venetian, Red Romp_


----------



## animacani (Nov 7, 2008)

Can someone please swatch peachykeen , melba and coppertone blushes for me please?


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_can anyone pls swatch *Stark Naked* bpb next to *True Romantic* bpb and *Afterdusk* blush?_

 
I bought Stark Naked so I guess I'll just answer my own question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Dollymix*, *Stark Naked *and* True Romantic
*
Stark Naked is a lot more mauve compared to True Romantic that is more pink. True Romantic also has a 'frosty sheen' if swatched darker whereas Stark Naked doesn't but instead has soft fine gold glitter. I just added Dollymix to compare the pinkness of them.

hope this helps someone!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 9, 2008)

Could someone please swatch Persuasive and Sea & Sky please??


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Can somebody swatch Rose Gold pigment and Woodwinked e/s together,please ?_

 
They are nothing alike.
Rose Gols is more bronze and Woodwinked more pink. But both have the gold undertone.

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_would anybody be able to swatch the red part of *dangerzone* next to *accent red pigment*. i'm not fussed on what skintone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks_

 
I do NOT have Dangerzone but some people compare the red to the red in Mi'Lady which I have. Swatches on NC35 skintone with NO base. hth!

Red in Mi'lady is a coral red and Accent Red is no where near a true red. Its medium mauve pink color. Both have metallic finishes with silver undertones.

Flash:





No Flash:


----------



## robirobi77 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a  matte deep blue, someone gives me a comparison between the prussian, the naval, and the feel meet? thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I'm wondering if anyone can swatch Mac Red? I have searched all over for this one and haven't seen one as of yet. If would be great if it was swatched next to another red l/s, anyone will do just as a point of reference. Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Red is almost identical to "Red She Said" IMO 
(Top to Bottom)
Red She Said
Ruby Woo
MAC Red


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_Queen's Sin vs. Red She Said vs. Port Red

Thanks!!! =)_

 
Here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Left to right, Queens Sin, Red She Said, Port Red





Top to Bottom, Queens Sin, Red She Said, Port Red


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ribbons* 

 
_Could someone PLEASE have swatches (preferably on unlined lips) of:
*1. Lovelorn*
2. Speak Louder
*3. Rock Out*

I'm NC40, so I'd appreciate it if NC40 gals could do some swatches. But lighter/darker toned girls feel free to give swatches! I'd greatly appreciate anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
here ya go!

















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_can anyone pretty please swatch *Pastel Emotion* lipglass next to *Baby Sparks* dazzleglass? pleaaaseee... swatch will be greatly appreciated ^__^_

 

















 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_can someone swatch Shroom *- Ricepaper - Nylon - Crystal Avalanche - Phloof!* / Next To Nothing?? i want to compare the highlighters..

and also : Era / Wedge / Soba / Mulch / *Brule* / Grain / *Cork / Espresso* - another neutral color

THANK YOU XOOO MUCH...!_

 





its hard to take pictures of the browns for some reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry!
oh, and added swatches of brown down, saddle and chocolate brown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








hope that helps


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Can someone please swatch posey , brit wit and uncommon blushcremes for me please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





please ignore the dirty containers, i was too lazy to clean them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Can someone please compare these ? : *Silver Fog* and Silver pigment,*Electra* eyeshadow_

 









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch these - "*shadow lady*" "beauty marked" & "*Nocturnelle*"? Thanks in advance!!_

 









enjoyyy!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can someone please swatch a comparison of : _
_*Mega-Rich* - Pigment Frosty burnt orange with gold pearl (LE)_
_*Goldmine* - eyeshadow_
_*AmberLights* - eyeshadow_
_*FireSpot* - eyeshadow (LE)_

_on skin preferably?_
_or anything simliar..._

_TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_





i swatched goldmine, amber lights, mega rich pigment, evening aura, fab & flashy, firespot, and off the radar pigment 









hope that helps!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda___* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Ruby Red for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trying to decide if I should get it for the Holiday look I'm doing. From what I've seen it looks purple.

Thanks!_

 
u mean ruby red pigment right?
here we go...









PS: i press all my pigments but the color does not change.

hope that helps!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilorietta* 

 
_can someone swatch posey cremeblush and crushed bouganvillea CCB please? thanks!_





posey is heavily swatched fro some reason haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












they are very different in my opinion. posey is creamy and very pigmented whereas crushed b is actually quite sheer. hope that helps!


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 13, 2008)

Could someone do a swatch of Mothbrown Vs Mineral (Ungaro) e/s please?


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

 Originally Posted by *sheisfree* 


_I'm looking for a brown eyeliner, but I'm not sure exactly what shade of brown or finish. If you have swatches, it would really help me out._ 
 
OTE

From left to right:
Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Lucky
MAC Pearlglide eye pencil in Spare Change
MAC Powerpoint eye pencil in Stubborn Brown
MAC Fluidline in Rich Ground







With flash


----------



## Carrie Ann (Nov 13, 2008)

*Chanel Poudre Douce Almond and Peche*

Hi beauties,

Could someone be so kind and add a swatch of the a.m. powders from Chanel? On skin and in case?

Many thanks, ladies


----------



## MsChrys79 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Eversun Blush....*

Hello Guys, I'm NC50 and can't seem to find a swatch or pic of another NC50 wearing Eversun Blush can someone who is a NC50 swatch it for me??? I'd really appreciate it....

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 15, 2008)

could someone swatch blushbaby next to peaches?? if not then just the blushbaby ^^


----------



## Martch (Nov 16, 2008)

Could someone possibly make a comparison Vanilla, Ploof!, Dazzlelight and Shroom?


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 16, 2008)

Could someone swatch Provence p/g next to Jardin Aires p/g?  Thanks!


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 17, 2008)

can anyone swatch post haste vs passionette preety pls


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 17, 2008)

Can somebody please swatch 3n lipstick on skin and on pigmented lips with a picture of bare lips too?


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_could somebody please swatch these reflects (pro):

transparent pink
pearl
reflects gold
silver

thanks!_

 
i don't think there's a reflects silver glitter

reflects gold
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k.../reflects2.jpg
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/k...s/reflects.jpg
reflects silver (picture is too wide, so pls click on the link)

erine posted pics of her glitters here. hth


----------



## Merenwen (Nov 18, 2008)

Could someone swatch copperclast vs sunpepper vs blue brown pigments, on fair or light skin, please?


----------



## annikay (Nov 19, 2008)

Hue next to Patisserie anyone? Pic of the tubes, on lips, skin, paper, anything!


----------



## annikay (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Can someone please swatch peachtwist blush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is Peachtwist (first with, second without flash)

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...s/0067-021.jpg

http://i226.photobucket.com/albums/d...s/0069-014.jpg


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubianremedy5* 

 
_can anyone swatch post haste vs passionette preety pls _

 
my poste haste shattered and I had to re-press it, but I think it's still pretty good...


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_could someone swatch blushbaby next to peaches?? if not then just the blushbaby ^^_

 
my blushbaby's got a bit of alcohol residue on top from repressing. Sorry


----------



## Marieke46 (Nov 20, 2008)

Can somebody maybe swatch Electra e/s vs. Silver Ring e/s for me?

And/Or Prism Blush, Cubic Blush, Blushbaby Blush and Mocha Blush together?

Thank you!!
CiaoOo Marieke


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Martch* 

 
_Could someone possibly make a comparison Vanilla, Ploof!, Dazzlelight and Shroom?_

 
Here you go! On top on painterly paint pot.


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am going through fuchsia lipstick craze at the moment.. Could someone please swatch Lustering and Impassioned?_

 
hopefully this will help from a few pages back.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M!$$_BLinG* 

 
_here are 7 hot pink shades of mac lippies





_


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *robirobi77* 

 
_I'm looking for a matte deep blue, someone gives me a comparison between the prussian, the naval, and the feel meet? thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 
specktrolite has all but Prussian here:
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-naughty...ml#post1134049
but also a lot of comparisons


----------



## annikay (Nov 21, 2008)

Pearlglide Molasses versus Powerpoint Buried Treasure please!


----------



## sleepyhead (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_g* 

 
_Could someone do swatches of these lipsticks (hopefully next to each other) ?

peachstock
cherish
siss
freckletone
half n half


please include any other nudes you have!
x_

 
i don't have all of them, but hope it helps


----------



## animacani (Nov 23, 2008)

Can someone please swatch melba and peachykeen blushes next to blossoming blushcreme? PLEASE


----------



## caramel_geek (Nov 25, 2008)

Can someone compare Smoke & Diamonds to Knight (from last year's Holiday Smokey palette) and Knight Divine? TIA!


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Top Hat (starflash) with something perm. like Parfait Amour pleeease (i can only find it with L.E. colors I don't have like Fertile and Thunder) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I am NC20-25 by the way.. 

Top Hat
Lotusland
Beautiful Iris
Parfait Amour






With flash. Sorry it is a bit blurry.. My battery got flat, so I couldn't get another shot!


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi! Can I please get a swatch of Stila's cherry crush, Stila's pomegrante crush, and MAC's Not So Shy lipstain on lips and skin please... thanks in advance!


----------



## cuppycake (Nov 27, 2008)

could someone be so kind to do a swatch of warmed msf vs gold deposit msf=]


----------



## shivakosma (Nov 28, 2008)

HI, anyone have a swatch from Frickletone Lipstick from Mac (Ungaro and normal one, are they the same? Any difference?

Thankkkkkk youuuu


----------



## vivbabe10 (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shivakosma* 

 
_HI, anyone have a swatch from Frickletone Lipstick from Mac (Ungaro and normal one, are they the same? Any difference?

Thankkkkkk youuuu_

 

Shivakosma- They are the same color and everything. When Ungaro came out I asked the MUA if they were the same and she said yes, just different pakaging


----------



## Princesa Livia (Nov 30, 2008)

*contrast* vs. *howzat* (from fafi collection) eyeshadows pleaaase


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Request: MAC reds*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SaturdayStevens* 

 
_Russian Red, Dubonnet, Ruby Woo, Lady Danger, Ladybug & Red She Said. 

TIA_

 
Alll these swatches should be in the swatch thread if you do a search

Here are a couple 
Top to Bottom 

Red She Said
Ruby Woo
MAC Red


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 3, 2008)

could someone swatch Stila Kajal Eyeliner in emerald green please?


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_can anyone swatch jardin aires, gold mode, and blondes gold pigments together?_

 
taken indoors with lights on. NC25.


----------



## devin (Dec 6, 2008)

Could some post a comparison swatch of MAC violet trance from the Pandamonium quad(Ballonacy collection), to MUFE #92?

Also if anyone has a comparison swatch of MAC Peachstock lipstock to Nars honolulu honey lipstick?

Thanks!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cuppycake* 

 
_could someone be so kind to do a swatch of warmed msf vs gold deposit msf=]_

 
heelloooo! Spectrolite has a comparison here: http://specktra.net/f217/mac-sheer-m...2/#post1340597

and jenntoz has one here: http://specktra.net/f217/mac-sheer-m...2/#post1343884

happy browsing!


----------



## animacani (Dec 7, 2008)

Can someone please swatch ambering rose and desert rose blushes? PLEEAASE


----------



## PinkDiamond (Dec 7, 2008)

Can somebody please swatch Bobbi Brown Gel Eyeliner in Violet?


----------



## Moxy (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *diamondss* 

 
_Can someone please post swatches of l/g
Oh Baby
*Sinnamon
and C-Thru? *
If possible on the lips... thank you so much for helping a newbie out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 
Credit goes to Misamayah here on Specktra for her lovely swatches:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Part two:






Cute Yet Sexy, Molto Bene, First Bloom, Majestic, *C-Thru*





*Sinnamon*, Instant Gold, Uberpeach, Metalphysical, Love Nectar
_


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_I am going through fuchsia lipstick craze at the moment.. Could someone please swatch Lustering and Impassioned?_

 
Here's Lustering lustre lipstick. I have a really sucky camera, so the pics tend to turn out a bit yellowish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The actual lipstick is slightly brighter and pinker than the pics here, but I thought they might still be useful to you for reference.


----------



## juaini (Dec 9, 2008)

can anybody please swatch Cosmo vs Twig vs Hug me? And if you have it, alongside Revlon SL Rose Velvet? thank you so much!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CreamPuffer* 

 
_Can someone please swatch *mocha blush*?  I've looking for a swatch everywhere.  =(_

 
*All the credit goes to the owner of this wonderful website*:Makeupchest - Makeup for beauty junkies


----------



## aziajs (Dec 9, 2008)

Can someone swatch Fusion Gold against Material Gold?


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd like to see a comparison of *Haux *vs *Quarry *eyeshadows, please


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've only managed to view this thread a few pages, but would love to see a comparison of Margin, Mocha, and Prism on NW 20 skin.


----------



## devin (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_could someone please swatch Violet Trance from the Balloonacy quad with MUFE Purple #92? they look kinda similar.. TIA!_

 














I was playing around at Sephora and swatched MUFE 92 and then came home and swatched Violet Trance. They are not close at all. MUFE 92 is a more red based purple(on bottom with the yellow, red, etc>) while Violet Trance is more blue based(right above the MUFE 92).

Just in case anyone else is curious about the other colors they were all MUFE yellow #2, #92, red, black, #5 coral.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxyqt* 

 
_could someone please swatch Violet Trance from the Balloonacy quad with MUFE Purple #92? they look kinda similar.. TIA!_

 
Violet Trance and MUFE 92 look a lot different on me than they do on the poster above me. I tried to swatch them and take a picture, but for some reason Violet Trance shows up pretty blue in the picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like she said, Violet Trance is more blue based. MUFE 92 is a bright basic purple, and it has MUCH better color payoff than Violet Trance. 

I tried swatching them on my fingers to see if it worked out better than doing it on my arm, but it was to no avail. The MUFE 92 looks deeper than it is here, and less bright, and Violet Trance looks blue, which it doesn't in person. Oh well. 

With flash (MUFE 92 on the left, Violet Trance on the right):





Without flash (same order):


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Can someone do a comparison of New Years Yves lg & Cult of Cherry lg?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The difference between what shades?_

 
Oh they merged my thread.  I was wondering what the difference is between New Year's Yves lipglass and Cult of Cherry lipglass.  Also, does anyone of have a swatch comparison?


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Dec 12, 2008)

Could someone swatch Relects Puple Duo Glitter from the metal urge collection?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_could someone swatch viz-a-violet pigment wiht parfait amour e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On NW20 skin with Beigeing Shadestick base:




Parfait Amour (L) Viz-A-Violet (R)


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellia* 

 
_Requesting please:
subtle p/g vs museum bronze p/g
so ceylon vs love joy vs metal rock powder blushers_

 
On NW20 skin with Beigeing Shadestick base:




Museum Bronze (L) Subtle (R)


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: can someone please do a swatch of MAC gleeful blush VS Nars Outlaw???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pammy35* 

 
_





.. Hey can somebody swatch for me Nars "outlaw" blush vs MACS...Thanks_

 






I hope I did this right lol Outlaw is on the left, Gleeful on the right. No flash, natural lighting, over UDPP.


----------



## PinkDiamond (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Bobbi Brown's pot rouge in Pink Raspberry on skin please? I'm an NC30 but anything will do, I guess._

 




On NW20


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_Could someone swatch Relects Puple Duo Glitter from the metal urge collection?_

 
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-metal-urge-swatches-nov-08-a-114042/

here's the link if you go down a few posts there will be a swatch of it. just a tip typically collections will have their own swatch threads which will contain swatches of products from that collection.


----------



## Triskele (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd love it if someone could post some TLC swatches - I'm specifically looking for soothing beige, gentle coral, and plum perfect, but I'll take whatever! I'm NC40 so darker skin is preferred, but it's all good for me!

TIA!


----------



## pensive (Dec 18, 2008)

Could anyone please do a swatch of Hush CCB?

Thanks!


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_Can someone please compare these e/s:

Knight vs Knight Divine vs Silver Ring vs Smoke & Diamonds
Fig. 1 vs Nocturnelle vs Top Hat vs Satellite Dreams
Femme-Fi vs Shroom vs Ricepaper

TIA!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





L to R... Ricepaper, Femme-Fi, Shroom. Sorry for the crappy lighting, it was the best pic I could get. This is over UDPP, no flash.


----------



## TehK (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *evah2003* 

 
_Can anyboy swatch the e/s from the MAC Chill collection vs. similar colours?
I am especially interested in "Arctic Grey" vs. "Electra" and "Apres-Ski" vs. "Copperplate".

Thank you so much in advance!!_

 






Après-Ski (top)
Copperplate (bottom)
over painterly paint pot on nw20 skin


Although Copperplate and Après-Ski definitely DO look similar in pan, Copperplate is so much darker and more pigmented than Après-Ski, which is very sheer and light.

I find copperplate more grey and Apres-Ski more brown. And I really had to pack the colour on to get it to show up, whereas one little swipe of Copperplate was enough.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Papa_Keilbasa* 

 
_could somebody swatch Orange e/s next to Red Brick e/s please?_

 
In the pan (Orange top / Red Brick bottom) 






Up close with flash (Orange / Red Brick)





From farther away so not to be affected to much by the flash (I took these pics at night)

(Orange / Red Brick)


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_I'd love it if someone could swatch the MAC Holiday Classic and Warm pallets on African American skin! Please and thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-passion...t-08-a-113859/

Dear Ange1, check post #10. Keep scrolling and there's even more. Happy searching!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 23, 2008)

Could someone please swatch MAC Patina e/s as compared to the colors of the NARS Best Palette?  thanks!!


----------



## Leilani78 (Dec 23, 2008)

Could someone please swatch and compare Engraved Powerpoint Pencil to the following Powerpoint pencils, preferably on NC40 or darker skin?

Tealo, Permaplum, Bordeauxline, Buried Treasure.

TIA!


----------



## woolyowl (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Dare You, Dubonnet, and Viva Glam I (optional) on the lips? I know there are swatches here, but I'll like to see the lipsticks swatched on the same person, perferably someone with cool undertones. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dare You (Creamsheen):





Dubonnet (Amplified):





I apply them a little sheerer than some folks might. Dare You is more shiny and less pigmented, IMO more wearable and easier to apply. Since I got it, it's basically replaced my Dubonnet!

My assortment of dark/brick/brown reds:


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Dec 24, 2008)

could someone please swatch orange and rule next to each other?
Thanks!!


----------



## acu (Dec 24, 2008)

Can someone pls swatch some peachy pink eyeshadows that have golden shimmer / sheen in them (e.g. MAC expensive pink, UD X, Too Faced Socialite etc and anything else that you can think of which falls into this category)? Thx.


----------



## concertina (Dec 25, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Kanga Rouge from Dame Edna next to Red She Said on NW20ish skin? Please and thank you!


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_can someone please swatch peachykeen blush next to blossoming or melba? If you dont have blossoming or melba then you can just swatch peachykeen! Thanks!_

 
http://specktra.net/f217/mac-blush-swatches-77691/

There's a swatch of peachykeen (among mang others).


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hiya!

I was wondering if somebody could swatch fusion gold with material gold metal cremes?! Thanks!!!


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_can someone please swatch peachykeen blush next to blossoming or melba? If you dont have blossoming or melba then you can just swatch peachykeen! Thanks!_

 
Here is Peachykeen


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 26, 2008)

Can someone please swatch Pure Vanity Lipglass? Thanks!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jojo Ungh* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Pure Vanity Lipglass? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I forgot red enriched lip pencil though. 

You probably can't tell by this picture but Cult of Cherry has shimmer and Pure Vanity doesn't


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Can I get side by side swatches of:

Girl About Town
Hollywood Nights
Gladiola

Thanks!_

 
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...0/IMG_4719.jpg
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g2...0/IMG_4727.jpg
Top to Bottom : Gladiola, Hollywood Nights


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Dec 28, 2008)

Can someone pls swatch Salsa Rose blush? Thanks!


----------



## stickles (Dec 30, 2008)

I love *Up the Amp*, but I'm curious how it stacks up with *Gladiola*, swatches or even just a description of the differences anyone?


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jan 1, 2009)

Could someone please swatch *NARS Misfit* and/or if possible *Habanera*, *Bellissima* and *India Song Duo*, and the cream eyeshadows *Lili Marlene* and *Pearl Beach*? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rennah (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell_dk* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Crosswires lipstick?_

 
There are lots of different swatches of all the Cremesheen lipsticks (including Crosswires) here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=105103


----------



## magi (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Can someone do a comparison of *make up forever #92 purple *vs *full force violet pigment*?_


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 4, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Lotusland (Starflash) and the light purple in the 6 cool eyes palette?


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marieke46* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch Electra vs Silver Ring, Knight Divine and Carbon?

And maybe Heat/Element vs. Cranberry, Mythology, Antiqued and Coppering?

Thank You!!!

CiaoOo Marieke_

 

NC25 over Layin' Low paintpot
<< Electra vs Knight Divine vs Carbon >> Sorry dont have silver ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Also threw in Nehru into the mix


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Princesa Livia* 

 
_Swatches of *Gladiola* next to *Melrose Mood*, *Snob* and *Girl About Town* pretty pleaase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here they are click to enlarge




left to right hollywood nights, gladiola, melrose mood, snob and girl about town!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_Please could someone swatch Fig 1, Hepcat, Stars N Rockets and Seedy Pearl e/s together?  Thank you!_

 
I have 3 of those for you:






Hope that helps!


----------



## rycekrispies121 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caramel_geek* 

 
_Can someone compare Smoke & Diamonds to Knight (from last year's Holiday Smokey palette) and Knight Divine? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Can somebody please do Tempting V Mulch? I hear they're practically the same and need to check. Thanks._

 







The second picture has a little more light, but both were taken without flash in my bathroom.
Column 1: Tempting, Satin Taupe, Mulch
Column 2: Smoke & Diamonds, Knight Divine, Black Tied (sorry, I don't have Knight)









Without flash -> with flash
Left: Smoke & Diamonds / Right: Knight Divine
Top: no base / Bottom: Too Faced Shadow Insurance
These two are really different; Smoke & Diamonds is more of a dark taupe with a gray tint, while Knight Divine is a dark gray. The texture of Smoke & Diamonds is a LOT nicer; it's very smooth.












First two pictures: without flash -> Last picture: with flash
Left: Tempting / Right: Mulch
Top: no base / Bottom: Too Faced Shadow Insurance
I wouldn't say these two are even similar. I would describe Tempting as more of a dark gold color, while Mulch is a darker brown color. Tempting seems to be more shimmery, which could be because the metallic quality of the gold color is reflecting more light.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kellia* 

 
_Requesting side by side please: mink & sable e/s and sumptuous olive e/s.  Thanks!_

 
*You might find other swatches from the StarFlash swatch thread where I found these*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ul-08-a-98793/

*from sleepyhead's post
*http://www.specktra.net/forum/1234150-post32.html







*from rocketqueen's post
*http://www.specktra.net/forum/1241269-post41.html


----------



## patatafrita (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: NYX vs MAC Amber Lights*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vaughn1999* 

 
_Hi. I am relatively new to this forum although not new to makeup! My NYX Amber Lights dupe, Golden, just broke and I am trying to decide if I want to reorder it or order the 'real' MAC Amber lights. Can someone please swatch so I can see the difference? Thank You._

 
a swatch on my eyes (nw20 skin):


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Who0oKnows* 

 
_I need swatches for these blushes plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Flirt & Tease*
*Breezy*
*Trace Gold*
*Sweet As Cocoa*
*Sunbasque*
*Peachtwist*
*Springsheen*
*Peachykeen*
*Plum Foolery*_

 
I have only Breezy for you:


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chaya* 

 
_can someone make a swatch for mac *sonic chic blush love thing *on her cheeks? thank you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 10, 2009)

please, could someone swatch breath of plum blush?


----------



## animacani (Jan 10, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Blossoming blushcreme next to NARS torrid , gilda and gina? Or just one of them if you dont have all three. 
TIA ;D


----------



## red (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_could someone swatch Satin Taupe alongside Tempting - Soba - Patina and Bronze?? thanks!! ^^_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Can somebody please do Tempting V Mulch? I hear they're practically the same and need to check. Thanks._

 
Tempting --> Satin Taupe --> Mulch











from top to bottom: Mulch, Satin Taupe, Tempting


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Could someone please, pretty please, do a swatch of *Dirty Plum* pro blush?

Thanks so much!_


----------



## aic (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_all paint pot and paints swatches?_

 
HTH! but it doesn't have paints.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/1...watches-91724/


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pladies* 

 
_I don't know if it has been asked but can someone swatch Kanga rouge next to russian red please ?_

 




Glam (matte)
Kanga-Rouge (amplified creme)
Russian Red (matte)


----------



## lara (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ange1* 

 
_all paint pot and paints swatches?_

 
Just a side note, but please be slightly more realistic with your swatch requests. All paint pots AND paints is an _exceedingly _large request. 

If you have over-sized requests like this, pace it out - ask for five one week, five the next, etc. You're much more likely to get the response you need.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Who0oKnows* 

 
_I need swatches for these blushes plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Flirt & Tease*
*Breezy*
*Trace Gold*
*Sweet As Cocoa*
*Sunbasque*
*Peachtwist*
*Springsheen*
*Peachykeen*
*Plum Foolery*_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingMissy* 

 
_Hey everyone!
Can someone post swatches of different peach blushes? Im mainly interested in pinch me, pinch o' peach, peaches, melba, and Cantaloupe! Thanks.......



_

 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...watches-77691/


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bananarchy* 

 
_Hi,
I would really like to see some swatches of neutral e/s such as bronze, brun, wedge and others. I did see some but nothing extensive. If I overlooked them I would appreciate a nudge in that direction. Thanks!_

 
Here are some neutrals that I own:






From L to R: Satin Taupe, Sable, All That Glitters, Naked Lunch, Woodwinked, Magnetic Fields, Femme Fi, Cork, Mulch, Espresso, Bronze, Honey Lust

Hope this helps!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessie1115* 

 
_I just bought some pro pigments that haven't come in yet...i was wondering if anyone could swatch primary yellow, marine ultra, and rich purple pigments?_

 
there are a few swatches of these in the pigment swatch thread. these are mine

primary yellow





marine ultra





rich purple


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 14, 2009)

Flashtrack v. Deep Shade anyone?


----------



## MforMyName (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikarina* 

 
_Can someone pretty please swatch a few current pink lipglasses such as Underage, Prr, Pink Lemonade, Pink Poodle..?

Thanks in advance._

 
pink poodle


----------



## Moxy (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nikarina* 

 
_Can someone pretty please swatch a few current pink lipglasses such as *Underage, Prr, Pink Lemonade, Pink Poodle..*?

Thanks in advance._

 
Loads of those swatches around:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_MAC lipglass/lustreglass/chromeglass/lip varnish/lip laquer
Part One:
*




Pink Lemonade*, Silly Girl, Ola Mango, Fashion Pack, Enchantress





Bendel Girl, *Prrr,* Perfectly Pink, Show Coral, Heat





*Pink Poodle,* Cultured, Flusterose, Pink Meringue, Heartfelt Pink





Morning Glory, Flashmode, Venetian, Red Romp_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Part two:




Viva Glam II, All Woman, Nymphette, Softease, *Underage*





Cute Yet Sexy, Molto Bene, First Bloom, Majestic, C-Thru





Sinnamon, Instant Gold, Uberpeach, Metalphysical, Love Nectar





Viva Glam V, Young Spark, Oyster Girl, Illicit, Poetique





Bare Truth, Pinkarat, Beaux, Orange-Descence_


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 14, 2009)

Probably a loooong shot, but if anyone has it could they please swatch Ruby Darling next to Chignon? Thanks


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zipperfire* 

 
_Could someone swatch Mink & Sable versus Henna (on medium pale skin would be great.) Thank you so much._

 
Here you go...
M&S on left in all pics, Henna on right
Click to enlarge!!!


----------



## lara (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Does anyone have swatches of Coppering and Smut eye shadows?_

 




Cranberry  (frost)
*Coppering* (veluxe pearl)
Mythology (lustre)

Courtesy of *MissMarkers*:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarkers* 

 
_




L-R: Thunder, Moth Brown, Magnetic Fields, *Smut*_


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_honeylust and all that glitters?
I'd really appreciate it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
courtesy of aqua_butterfly
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1457308

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aqua_butterfly* 

 
_Here are some neutrals that I own:






From L to R: Satin Taupe, Sable, *All That Glitters*, Naked Lunch, Woodwinked, Magnetic Fields, Femme Fi, Cork, Mulch, Espresso, Bronze, *Honey Lust*

Hope this helps!_


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 18, 2009)

Could someone swatch Cosmo, Faux, Brave, Twig, and any other pink-brown (neutral) lippies on the lips?

Also, if someone could swatch Red She Said and KangaRouge on the lips for comparison, that would be great.


----------



## MAC*kitty (Jan 19, 2009)

I would like to see some swatches of MAC navy blue shadows.  I'm looking for a color that is dark enough to use as a liner but not so dark that it looks black.  My skin tone is NC15.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Martch (Jan 20, 2009)

_ Could someone possibly make a swatches of Blue Brown p/g or Club e/s OVER blue peep fluidline?








 kisses from Italy!


_


----------



## stickles (Jan 20, 2009)

Arctic Grey vs Electra vs light side of Family Silver MES or any other silvers?


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 20, 2009)

can anyone please swatch *NYX Alaska* with *MAC Moth Brown* in the same photo. I hear they are dupes. tia!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *drieyes* 

 
_Would somebody please swatch petticoat and soft and gentle along side redhead and blonde MSFs? Thanks in advance....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here you go...
I also put more pics in the BBR thread.
click for big pics!!!
natural light



with flash


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 21, 2009)

Can I have swatches of these blushes side by side please preferably on NC30 OR 35? 

Margin
Otherwordly
Trace Gold

Thanks!


----------



## akanesama (Jan 21, 2009)

I apologize if this is posted elsewhere on the forum - but I did a search and didn't find anything. If it is, please direct me there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm looking for foundation swatches, specifically NC25. When I had my makeup done for my wedding, she used NC25 Studio Fix fluid foundation and I just want to see what it looks like before I order it from the website. Even the shades before and after would be helpful. Even maybe what NC25 skin looks like. Thank you!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 21, 2009)

**Please**

A swatch of Urban Decay eyeshadows: *Vert* vs. *Mildew* vs. *Green Goddess* - on NC15 if possible!

Thank you!


----------



## Ange1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hiya! Could anybody plz swatch any of the Bronzers from the Neo Sci-Fi collection? Thank you!


----------



## nadl81 (Jan 23, 2009)

Could someone swatch Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick in Pink and the new MSF in Blond side by side, please?
Thank you


----------



## Purity (Jan 23, 2009)

It would be awesome if someone could post swatches comparing any of the following eyeshadows:

*Deep Shade *vs *Deep Truth *or *Blue Flame
100 strokes *vs *Glamour Check! *

Thanks in advance!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_It would be awesome if someone could post swatches comparing any of the following eyeshadows:

*Femme-fi *vs *Shroom*

Thanks in advance!_

 





Femme-Fi is a bit darker and a bit more golden than Shroom. HTH


----------



## Purity (Jan 23, 2009)

*capmorlovesmac: *Thanks, that helped a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I forgot one  if someone could swatch *knight *next to *charred*, that would be awesome!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jan 24, 2009)

swatches please of

nc 37 and 40 studio fix fluid next to .. 
c3-c5 face and body
and nc 35 and 40 of satin finish and studio tech .. i dont think there's an nc37 for it, is there? because that's what i use in studio fix fluid bc nc 40 is my summer color.


----------



## lara (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Hi everyone, I'd like to request a few swatches:

Vanilla Pigment

Sushi Flower e/s

Beauty Marked e/s

Black Tied e/s

Thank you very much! :*_

 





Swish (frost)
Budding Beauty (frost)
Expensive Pink (veluxe pearl)
Jest (frost)
Rio De Rosa (satin)
Up-Do (frost)
Blossomcherry (velvet)
*Sushi Flower* (satin)
Cranberry (frost)
Sketch (velvet)





*Black Tied* (velvet)
Carbon (matte)
Blackground (Paint Pot)
Blacktrack (Fluidline) 





*Black Tied* (velvet)


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_would someone please swatch Redhead MSF against Pearl Sunshine BP? TIA!!_

 
Here you go! HTH, I'm a nc15 skintone
Click to enlarge:
Redhead MSF, Pearl Sunshine B/P



Top to Bottom; Pearl Sunshine B/P, Redhead MSF



Left to Right;  Pearl Sunshine B/P, Redhead MSF



Left to Right;  Pearl Sunshine B/P, Redhead MSF


----------



## Ernie (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aqua_butterfly* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Freckletone next to Marquise'd lipstick? Thanks in advance!!!_

 
On nc15 skin, click to enlarge. All the pictures, left to right or top to bottom: Freckletone, Marquise D'


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Triskele* 

 
_I'd love it if someone could post some TLC swatches - I'm specifically looking for soothing beige, gentle coral, and plum perfect, but I'll take whatever! I'm NC40 so darker skin is preferred, but it's all good for me!

TIA!_

 
I only have Gentle Coral, and couldnt get a good lip picture, but I hope this helps.
NW20 no flash, natural light


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmatic* 

 
_I'd be grateful if someone could post a few swatches of blankety with these lipglasses over it: c-thru, prrr, and underage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I only have Underage, but I hope it helps!  Blankety on the left(heavily swatched) Underage in the middle, and Blankety with Underage on the right.
NW20, natural light, no flash.


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_Could I get a swatch of MSF petticoat alongside wintersky, expensive pink and pink venus? Even several would help!

Thank you so much in advance._

 










Expensive Pink on left, Petticoat right.
NW 20, natural light, no flash.


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_It would be awesome if someone could post swatches comparing any of the following eyeshadows:

*Flip *vs *Woodwinked *or *Warming Trend
*

Thanks in advance!_

 
Warming Trend left, Flip right/
NW 20, natural light, no flash.


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MariahGem* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone could swatch *Sprout* next to anything you think *looks like it*?  Dupe-wise?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Since it seems to no longer be around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kmae* 

 
_Hi I will someone please swatch MAC's Greensmoke, *Humid*, Clarity, Electric eel, and Newly minted for me please. Thanks in advance._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Danapotter* 

 
_Can someone please swatch these eyeshadows for me:
--Swimming, *Wondergrass*, Juxt, and *Humid*_

 




Bio Green
Vex
Scarab
*Sprout*
Steamy
Springtime Skipper
Mink & Sable
Early Lawn
Overgrown
*Humid*
*Wondergrass*
Pagan


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 

 
_Perfectly Pink lipglass from Flashtronic on lips please!_

 




*Perfectly Pink*





*Perfectly Pink* on unlined lips.


----------



## SuSana (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_It would be awesome if someone could post swatches comparing any of the following eyeshadows:

*Pincurl* vs *Solar White* or *Vex*

Thanks in advance!_

 
*Pincurl* on the left, *Solar White* on the right.

Flash






No flash






Solar White & Pincurl


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

If anyone has these, can you please swatch a comparison of:
*NARS Torrid blush vs NARS Gina blush vs MAC coral eyeshadow* (it's a pro colour in matte finish) 
~ on skin would be ideal... Thank you in advance!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aquavert versus other similar greens. i already have swimming, bitter, juxt and eyepopping. I would like to see if it`s similar with these
thank you


----------



## ScifiInsanity (Jan 28, 2009)

If somebody could do a swatch of Urban Decay eyeshadow in X vs. Urban Decay Deluxe Eyeshadow in Scratch, that would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 29, 2009)

Could some do a swatch of Sugar Trance from Fafi with Live and Dye from Brunette, Blonde, Redhead???? I am going to buy my BBR stuff tomorrow and I want to know how similar they are. Thanks so much.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 30, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Coppering eye shadow and mineralize eye shadow Heat Element together if possible. Thanks.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACina* 

 
_Could somebody please swatch MAC Cubic Blush?

And maybe Blushbaby and Springsheen?

I found swatches from Blushbaby and Springsheen
in the Blush-Thread but it would help to see them
together with Cubic....

Thank you!_


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MforMyName* 

 
_I have only Breezy for you:



_


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cecilia.85* 

 
_I would be really thankful if somebody could swatch *Pincurl *next to *Vex*! 

Thank you!_


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leaveyourlove* 

 
_marquise'd lipstick next to hue lipstick pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: MAC - nude lips swatches*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grace_x* 

 
_can someone post swatches on unlined lips, preferably nc 35, for -

freckletone 
tanarama
siss
gel 
myth 
and high tea

pleaseee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks alott!
xx_

 
on NC 25-30 skin
i don't have gel
Freckletone
*



*

Siss





Myth





High Tea





swatched together on my arm if it helps


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 31, 2009)

interested to see swatches of these e/s:

Sunday best

Krisp

thanks so much!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_I was wondering if someone could swatch bamboo with either brule or bisque? I would appreciate it so much. Thanks._

 





Bisque (2nd row, 2nd e/s) and Bamboo ( 1st row, 3rd e/s)


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Can someone swatch ladyblush bluscreme next to blossoming blushcreme please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_Could i see a swatch of Marquise d', peachstock and creme d'nude please? on lips or on skin would be great!
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is an OLD pic of Peachstock on my NC25 skin:






Creme D' Nude:






Comparison: (Indoors, NO flash)


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_Patina & Tempting please?!
(or colors similar to Patina) I'd REALLY appreciate it!
=D_

 





No Flash





with Flash


----------



## animacani (Feb 1, 2009)

Can someone please swatch these blushes for me please: peachykeen , melba , sunbasque , ambering rose , raizin .. you dont have to have all of them


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 2, 2009)

can someone swatch Orchid/roseland blush duo for me? TIA


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi, could someone please compare *All's Fair* l/s with *Strawbaby* and *Party Mate*? TIA!

Also I'd like to second Purity's request:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_It would be awesome if someone could post swatches comparing any of the following eyeshadows:

*Deep Shade* vs *Deep Truth* or *Blue Flame*
100 strokes vs Glamour Check!

Thanks in advance!_


----------



## sleepyhead (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_deep blue green pigment vs forest green pigment please!_

 
swatched wet. pics taken in natrual lighting
forest green on the left, deep blue green on the right










swatched separately
forest green




deep blue green


----------



## la_vida (Feb 4, 2009)

Саn anybody swatch Well dressed and Dame?? 
Thanks!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Blushes/Highlighter Swatch request*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can somebody swatch the following Blushes/Highlighters?
1) Trace Gold : Fairylight gold with shimmer (Sheertone Shimmer)
*2) Honour : Muted golden beige with gold shimmer (Frost)*
3) Eversun : Neutral peach bronze with gold pearl (Beauty Powder Blush)
*4) Belightful : Gilded peach bronze (Iridescent Powder/Pressed)
* 
or any other similar ones i didn't think of

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honour vs Belightful

flash:





no flash:





Honour, Belightful, Delicacy IPP on bottom





Honour - Belightful IPP - Delicacy IPP
NC 15-20ish, no flash


----------



## SuSana (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_Can someone please compare Heritage Rouge pigment to Sweet Chestnut eyeshadow? Thanks!_

 
Sweet Chestnut vs Heritage Rouge

flash:





no flash:





Sweet Chestnut on top, Heritage Rouge on bottom

flash:





no flash:







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leaveyourlove* 

 
_And Naked and Vanilla pigments? thanks =)_

 
Naked vs Vanilla

both no flash:


----------



## SuSana (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_nars orgasm blush vs deep throat blush and if possible mac shy beauty. thankees_

 
Shy Beauty - Orgasm - Deep Throat

flash:





no flash:





Showed up light but decided to throw it in:





Shy Beauty & Orgasm





Shy Beauty & Deep Throat







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch Fresco Rose paint pot with Perky paint pot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perky vs Fresco Rose

flash:





no flash:





Fresco Rose on top, Perky on bottom
flash kinda washed it out but it's the best one I could get


----------



## SuSana (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I would love to see swatches of the following if possible:

Henna e/s (BBR) vs. Copperized pigment vs. Night Light pigment

Blonde MSF (BBR) vs. Stark Naked BPB

Pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Okie doke, I have 2 of the 3.

Night Light vs Henna

flash:










no flash:













Stark Naked BPB vs Blonde MSF

flash:






no flash:


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 5, 2009)

Can someone please swatch blushes in Peaches, Pinch O' Peach & Fun & Games? I'm NC15. Thanks.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok let's see if I did this right...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Hi everyone, I'd like to request a few swatches:

Vanilla Pigment_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Naked vs Vanilla

both no flash:








_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_Hi everyone, I'd like to request a few swatches:

Beauty Marked e/s_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jojo Ungh* 

 
_





 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Brelki (Feb 6, 2009)

Could someone please swatch flip & all that glitters?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 6, 2009)

Can somebody please swatch a comparison of *NARS "Albatross" vs. MAC "Vanilla"* pigment? (with a light hand for the purpose of a cheek highlighter)
On medium to dark skin if possible... (NC35 or darker)

TIA


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 6, 2009)

Creme Cup vs Speed Dial? Pretty please?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 6, 2009)

Can I please have comparisons of Big Bow and Flash n Dash/ Utterly Frivolous (fafi) lipsticks? Or anything thats similar to Big Bow...


----------



## hawaii02 (Feb 7, 2009)

Would someone mind swatching Lickable/Girl About Town and Strayin'?? Thanks!


----------



## amyzon (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caitlin1593* 

 
_can someone please swatch
Hue l/s, blankety l/s and myth l/s
and any nude that will look good on NC15 skin w/o being to dark.
i'd REALLLY appreciate it.
thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm NC 15/20, don't have Hue, but hope these help!


----------



## mishameesh (Feb 8, 2009)

Can someone with tanned skin (around nc44 or close) post a swatch of *Fashion Mews* l/s on the lips please?  And maybe *Up the Amp* and *Lavender Whip* l/s (separately) on lips too?  

Thanks!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 

 
_I will love swatches of Hello Kitty Tippy blush vs Pleasantry mineralized/Sweetness bpb/Dollymix blush._

 





Dollymix, Tippy
On NW20 skin

Hope that helps!


----------



## godsgirl619 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Could I please see swatches of 
*Dame Edna's What a Dame beauty powder
*Too Dolly palette 
*THX*


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch a comparison of *NARS "Albatross" vs. MAC "Vanilla"* pigment? (with a light hand for the purpose of a cheek highlighter)
On medium to dark skin if possible... (NC35 or darker)

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry it's not as light as possible!

NC30


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropicalia7* 

 
_Can somebody swatch me Underage, Nymphette and Pink Karat lipglosses? Thanks a bunch. I'm very new here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers everyones._

 
The search function in this thread brought up these results that were posted in the past 

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Courtesy Tasti_Butterfly
* Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tasti_Butterfly* 

 
_These are the only ones I have of those. Hope they help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
*Courtesy MisaMayah
* Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Part two:




Viva Glam II, All Woman, *Nymphette*, Softease, *Underage*





Bare Truth, *Pinkarat*, Beaux, Orange-Descence_


----------



## magi (Feb 10, 2009)

Request:

Stylin' (HK Palette) vs. Jeweltone (Technacolour)


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 11, 2009)

Can someone do NARS Laguna vs. MAC Bronzers (any would be good....Golden, Refined Golden and Bronze would be most appreciated)


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi lovelies!
Could i please see a swatch comparison of:
- Tippy vs. rhubarb (pro) vs. magenta (pro) vs. full fuchsia (pro) blushes

 Thanks so much!


----------



## ReveNoir (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!

Can someone please swatch the following PRO colors for me?  Thanks in advance!

Burnt Orange e/s

Salsarose, Clove and Blunt blushes


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ReveNoir* 

 
_Hi everyone!

Can someone please swatch the following PRO colors for me?  Thanks in advance!

Rose e/s_

 

*Rose e/s (PRO)*
it is listed as a pink duochrome
I would say it is satin finish


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi, can someone swatch Lust, Chai, Revealing and Spite Tinted Lipglass? Thanks!


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NMTOLEDO* 

 
_Please, white frost vs *forgery.* Tks_

 
Forgery, no flash (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish I could capture the flakiness)








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_Hi lovelies!
Could i please see a swatch comparison of:
- Lightscapade MSF vs. vanilla pigment, or any pigment that looks similar to lightscapade_

 
Left: Lightscapade MSF 
Right: top- Vanilla pigment, bottom- Pink Opal pigment

no flash:





Pink Opal - Lightscapade - Vanilla
no flash:


----------



## alka1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Studio Sculpt foundation or concealer in NC30 or NC35? Thanks


----------



## SuSana (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch a comparison of *"Cutester" vs. "Lollipop Loving"* Lipsticks? On skin if possible...

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Could someone swatch Cute Ster and Pleasure Seeker??? Thanks_

 
Order in all 3 pics:

Lollipop Loving - Cute-ster - Pleasureseeker

flash:






no flash:






on NC15-20ish skin swiped 4 times:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Could someone compare Mac's Romping with UD Fishnet. Thanks_

 
I don't have Fishnet but I have seen it and its nothing like Romping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fishnet is more purple based with blue duochrome and Romping is more fuchsia pink. 

However, I used to have Sting and its in the same range of color but Romping is a lot deeper and brighter.

Romping (L) Sting (R)


----------



## Hellokittyqt87 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Lipglass blm sweetness vs bbr peroxide*

Okay so i had my last barbie loves mac lipglass sweetness stolen by a bridesmaid last weekend at first i wasn't too worried i thought i had a few at home well I'm screwed cause i cant find them that was by far my fave color i bought at least 15 of them when they came out.If someone has both peroxide and sweetness would you mind putting them on ur hand side by side and taking a pic for me.One of the other MA's i know said she thought peroxide looked alot like sweetness but she didn't have a sweetness to compare to either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully they do cause peroxide is still avail. and i could buy lots 

thanks ladies


----------



## celestia (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd love to see submarine *vs*. freshwater over jewel blue *vs*. freshwater over deep truth (and both freshwater and deep truth separately beside it)

TIA!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_Hi! Could someone please swatch plum foolery vs x rocks? Thanks!_


----------



## animacani (Feb 14, 2009)

^pretty , what about xrocks and flirt and tease? can someone please swatch those?


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 14, 2009)

Could some one please swatch Back to Del Rio l/s and Most Popular l/s preferably on lighter skin (I am NW20).  I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!!


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 15, 2009)

long shot, but does anyone have comparison swatches of creme in your coffee and twig l/s? ty!


----------



## lara (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsy* 

 
_Can someone please swatch *Plum foolery *vs *Flirt n tease*? Thank you_

 
As posted by Geeko:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_



_

 
Mocha, Stray Rose, *Plum Foolery*, *Flirt N' Tease*, Fab


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 17, 2009)

lucky tom vs magnetic fields vs dupes from the permanent line please!


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 17, 2009)

Most popular vs Soft Pause and Marquise'D vs Cute Ster... Thanks


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zarpandir* 

 
_can someone please swatch hellokitty tippy vs well dressed. thanks._

 
Tippy on left, Well Dressed on the right
natural light:




flash:




Hope that helps!


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi, could I have comparison swatches of Partial To Pink c/g, Mimmy l/g, Melt in Your Mouth c/g and Popster TLC? TIA!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

Can I get swatches of these blushes on skin please, thanks!

Breezy
Salsarose
Full Fuchsia
Rhubarb


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_I was wondering if any body would be able to swatch any of the following blush for me:

Springsheen 
Peachykeen 
Sunbasque 
Peachtwist 
Flirt & tease 
Plum Foolery 

If anyone is able to do this could you please let me know what shade you skin is just for reference. 
Thank so much.

*This user is looking for these swatched side by side in a single picture.*_

 









I already swatch these for someone.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch a comparison of *"Cutester" vs. "Lollipop Loving"* Lipsticks? On skin if possible...

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## honilovemami (Feb 19, 2009)

*Photos of lipglass?*

Hi ladies I am new to this forum! I am really interested in browsing through photos of members wearing different shades of lipglass for ideas to try new colors. Have members posted posted photos like this? I could not find any in the gallery. I am addicted to pale/soft pink lipglass!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyaB (Feb 20, 2009)

*Diorshow Powder Blush Swatches?*

I am very interested in buying some DiorShow powder blush but I'm not sure which color I want. I can't really tell a difference on the colors online. 
So if anyone has this product could you please share a swatch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you.


----------



## lara (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Hi, I'm looking for just one QuALiTY pic of Mothbrown on skin pllleeease..?? All the one's I've found are blurry, dark, or small and i'm DYING to know what it looks like_

 




Satin Taupe, *Moth Brown*, Woodwinked, French Grey 





Silver Ring, *Moth Brown*, Nehru, Carbon.


----------



## winterwonder (Feb 21, 2009)

This is going to sound weird, but can someone swatch *NARS Emmanuelle* eyeshadow next to *NARS Exhibit A* blush? Thanks so much!


----------



## bis (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, can someone please swatch Strawbaby and Most Popular? TIA


----------



## Maktgalena (Feb 23, 2009)

Is there anyone here who could swatch a comparison between MAC pigments Heritage Rouge and Maroon for me?

UDPP on NC15 skin (actually a bit paler than that).

Thanks! (L)


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yanie* 

 
_does anybody can swatch Live n Dye L/g of BBR with Fafi Sugar Trance and COC Cherry Blossom... On a fair skin (nw20) Thanks!!!_

 
Attachment 7893

Attachment 7894

Attachment 7895

Top to bottom, or left to right, Cherry Blossom then Live 'n Dye.

Cherry Blossom is more pinky, whereas Live 'n Dye is more peachy.

HTH!


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_Could I get a swatch of MSF petticoat alongside wintersky, expensive pink and pink venus? Even several would help!

Thank you so much in advance._

 
I'll post anyway; here's Petticoat vs Expensive Pink vs Pink Venus vs Wintersky.







http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...Wintersky2.jpg


http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/b...Wintersky1.jpg


----------



## magi (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Vibrant Grape next to MUFE #92_


----------



## romi79_2008 (Feb 24, 2009)

Folie vs Haux on skin, please.Thank you


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd like to see a comparison of Electro l/s v.s. Morange l/s on lips please


----------



## MissVega (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry somehome posted before I finished typing *blushing*
lol as I was saying before my own fingers cut me off, I would reallo love it if someone could swatch Cute-Ster (Hello Kitty) next to Marquise D' from BBR.

Thank you in advance


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Can someone put next to each other( on skin would be great) mutiny pigment, delphic fluidline and the light part of sea&sky. TIA_

 
Lighter part of Sea & Sky (L) Mutiny (R) - no base for either of them; on NC35





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_Could someone please swatch the MAC Pro Blush Salsarose, and NARS blush Cacus Flower, and any other similar coloured blushes?
TIA!_

 
Don't know if this will be any help but I don't have any blushes that would compare to Salsarose but here is an old swatch of Salsarose and Merrily.

Salsarose (L) Merrily (R) - no base; on NC35


----------



## lara (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Can someone put next to each other( on skin would be great) mutiny pigment, delphic fluidline and the light part of sea&sky. TIA_

 
Following on from GlamYOURUs' reply:





*Delphic Fluidline*
Azrael Blue pigment
*Sea & Sky MES*
Cobalt Smudgepot (Stila)
Royal Wink Fluidline
Turquoise Tinsel eyeliner (Too Faced)


----------



## lara (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_So I'm wanting to buy my first MAC lipstick and lipglass soon. Could  I please have swatches of:

- Morange

Swatched on unlined lips, skin tone matters not!_

 




*Morange *lipstick





*Morange *lipstick on unlined lips


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SakurasamaLover* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of Circa Plum pigment Mauvement and Lovely Lily ?
Thank You very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lovely Lily, Circa Plum, Mauvement, Lovely Lily on NC15 in daylight


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 25, 2009)

Could someone swatch Most popular with Romancin' from the Adorming Carmine.


----------



## lara (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_It would be awesome if somebody could swatch *Rebel* l/s_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaryaHari* 

 
_Could anyone do comparison swatches of the following:
*Hollywood Nights*
*Immodest*
Girl About Town
*Rebel*
*Rocking Chick*
*Fun N Sexy*_

 




*Rebel* lipstick.





*Fun N Sexy* lipstick.





*Hollywood Nights* lipstick.





*Immodest* Mattene.





*Rocking Chick* lipstick.


----------



## babyleese (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone swatch *any* l/s that'll give baby pink lips?  (not really nude, but baby pink..if that makes sense).  Preferably on medium pigmented lips, NC20, and if possible, a picture of your bare lips as well.  (with or without l/g overtop is fine).

Please & thank you!


----------



## vixo (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please post  swatches of Underworld, Media, Spice It Up, Dubonnet< Fresh Moroccan  lipsticks on unlined lips, please? 

I'm NW 20, love red lipsticks and would like to see them on the lips before purchasing ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_could someone please swatch aquavert next to either juxt or surreal?_

 
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...u/IMG_4395.jpg
left to right, aquavert, juxt, surreal





top to bottom, surreal, juxt, aquavert on NC15 skin

This is my first time posting so I hope this works


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Mar 3, 2009)

Can anyone swatch Stila Sun SPF 15 Bronzer 02 on lighter (NW20) skin? Do you think this would be too dark for me? Thanks:]


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_can anybody please post any swatch on mac blushes. thanks!_

 
If you do a search you will find tons of Blush swatches


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...watches-77691/


----------



## wifey806 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: What compairs to...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Maryfairy* 

 
_Coco Beach in an eyeshadow pan? And can you show pictures please?_

 
Coco Beach p/g pressed with alcohol (91 I think...?)




















bold & brazen - coco beach - sable


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Mar 6, 2009)

colus someone plz swatch RUSSIAN RED l/p? xxx


----------



## janieboo (Mar 6, 2009)

Bonjour my lovelies! I would just be absolutely over the moon if someone could post a pic of Vegas Volt on their lips! Complexion doesn't matter, I just kinda of want to get an overall "feel" for how it looks. And if you want to do it side by side with a shot of Coral Polyp on your lips, all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks dolls


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Hi, could I have comparison swatches of Partial To Pink c/g, Mimmy l/g, Melt in Your Mouth c/g and Popster TLC? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have partial to pink, mimmy and melt in your mouth. Partial to pink and mimmy are very light and melt in your mouth is more pink.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From left to right:  partial to pink-mimmy-melt in your mouth.


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_A swatch of Fun & Games, Trace Gold, and Redhead MSF side by side please? Also include any similar peach/gold blushes. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LEFT TO RIGHT: Fun&games-trace gold-redhead MSF 






same top three with NARS torrid on left and luster on right.


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyleese* 

 
_Can anyone please swatch Blankety, Hue, Creme d'Nude, Shy Girl and Creme Cup next to each other on NC20/25-ish skin?

Thanks!_

 

I have HUE, Creme d'Nude and shy girl. From left to right: Hue-Creme d'nude-shy girl. Am NC 25
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








from left to right: hue-creme d'nude-shy girl


----------



## lara (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *janieboo* 

 
_Bonjour my lovelies! I would just be absolutely over the moon if someone could post a pic of Vegas Volt on their lips! Complexion doesn't matter, I just kinda of want to get an overall "feel" for how it looks. And if you want to do it side by side with a shot of Coral Polyp on your lips, all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks dolls_

 




Morange (Amplified Creme)
*Vegas Volt* (Amplified Creme)
*Coral Polyp* (Amplified Creme) 





*Coral Polyp* lipstick





*Vegas Volt* lipstick

The two on lip pictures were taken with two differently configured lightboxes, so take the orange lipstick swatch picture as your best comparison colour-wise.


----------



## bis (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Swatches of Subtle p/m AND Museum Bronze p/m side by side please! thanks =)_

 
Artificial light only, no flash.




[URL="http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt231/biswasgone/?action=view&current=subtle-museum-bronze-2.jpg"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 7, 2009)

Could someone please swatch MAC blushes in Springsheen and Peachykeen side by side. Thanks!


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 8, 2009)

can anyone swatch these side by side :

*saddle - soft brown - cork - soba*

thanks


----------



## lara (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch MAC blushes in Springsheen and Peachykeen side by side. Thanks!_

 
As posted by Geeko:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_



_

 
*Springsheen*, *Peachykeen*, Peaches, Pinch O' Peach


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 8, 2009)

can anyone swatch these side by side:
meet the fleet, nehru, naval, sea cadet, or any other matte/satin blues/navy
xox


----------



## elementaire (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godsgirl619* 

 
_Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Could I please see swatches of 
*Dame Edna's What a Dame beauty powder
*Too Dolly palette 
*THX*_

 
hi I couldn't get what a dame to show up on my skin (i think I'm nc25). It's really similar to my skin tone, just a slight shimmer. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...n/mac_dxb2.jpg
what a dame (dame edna)


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...ollyswatch.jpg
too dolly palette (L-R) : yogurt, romping, too dolly, stately black


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could someone please swatch the following side by side 

Wintersky with either Pink Freeze or Sweet Lust 

Artic Grey with Electra


----------



## Zantedge (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd love to see Dame and True Romantic blushes side by side. Thanks.


----------



## Eire3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Can anyone swatch *Blanc Type*, *Passionate* and *Plum Dressing*?

TIA!


----------



## mayra_831 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: song & dance lipglass*

Here's a swatch of Song & Dance. It's truly a gorgeous color! I'm medium skinned toned. Hope this helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...g?t=1236791850

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hoemygosh* 

 
_can someone please make me a swatch of song & dance lipglass??


thank you!_


----------



## mayra_831 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Calling All Reds!*

Ladies! Please share any, and all of your red lipsticks here! I'm looking for a nice red shade. I am medium/tan skin toned and I'm looking to buy some red shade lipsticks from MAC! So please share your swatches with me! I've seen many swatches already, but figured this could be a great place to share red swatches for future viewers! and this way It's all in one spot!!

Thanks a bunch ladies!

PS: Swatches don't necessarily have to be from MAC. Could be any! Please share!!


----------



## lara (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Alum, Clue, Innuendo, *French Grey*, *Moth Grey* and Remotely Grey together? It would be beyond helpful! Thank you._

 
Do you mean Moth Brown? 

Partial swatch:




*Moth Brown*,* French Grey*, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe


----------



## wannabelyn (Mar 12, 2009)

does someone have a swatch of fun and games and nars gilda side by side?

Thanks!!!


----------



## bgajon (Mar 12, 2009)

Could someone swatch side by side on skin MAC's Romping and Ben Nye's Azalea? TIA


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Applegreen* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Stylin' from the Lucky Tom palette next to Parfait Amour, purple side of Odd Couple MES and similar purples? TIA_

 
From Top to Bottom, No Base:

*Stylin' (Hello kitty Palette)*
*Parfait Amour*
Cobalt (Pro)
Red Violet
Amethyst (Ben Nye)
Cosmic Violet (Ben Nye)


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 13, 2009)

hey ya'll 
Can I see swatches of:

Meet The Fleet compared to Naval, Nehru, Contrast from the Perm line or with any good NAVY Colour


----------



## woolyowl (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Alum, Clue, Innuendo, French Grey, Moth Brown and Remotely Grey together? It would be beyond helpful! Thank you._

 
Here (bottom four) are Clue, Innuendo, Moth Brown, and Remotely Grey, swatched pretty heavily. And for good measure, along the top there's also Tabby, Smoke & Diamonds, Apres Ski and Copperplate...'cuz I think of them as being in the same extended family.






Innuendo is one of my very favorite e/s, btw...I wish it would get re-promoted. Very versatile on me (NW20).


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Would someone mind swatching MAC's Antiqued vs. UD's Roach??_

 
Mac Antiqued [top]
UD Roach [bottom]


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esme77* 

 
_Can anyone please compare Petticoat vs Blonde MSF vs Moon River (from the Grand Duos)? Thanks!_

 

 Petticoat on left, Blonde MSF on right, bottom Moon River 






Letf-petticoat, middle-Blonde MSF,right- Moon River


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Could anyone swatch MAC Fun&Games blush and Nars Luster blush side by side on skin please ?_

 

Fun&Games blush on left and Nars Luster blush on right





Left-Fun&Games blush and right-Nars Luster blush. Am MAC NC25


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wannabelyn* 

 
_does someone have a swatch of fun and games and nars gilda side by side?

Thanks!!!_

 

Left-fun and games and right-nars gilda


----------



## Moxy (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xraychick* 

 
_Would someone be able to swatch 3N and Hue lipsticks (on lips preferably)?  I've heard they are very similar and I'd like to see how close they are since 3N is so hard to find._

 
Comparison can be found in the N Naked collection swatch thread by a lovely Heartandkisses:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeartsANDkisses* 

 
_Hue vs 3N





Swatches





3N on lips (NC20)




_


----------



## Moxy (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xraychick* 

 
_I'm also interested in *Blankety and Syrup* too.  

Thanks!_

 
Again, swatches forum:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_ 
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/g...8/SNV30722.jpg

l-r: VGV, hug me, twig twig, *syrup, blankety*, bare slimshine, flattering mattene 

no flash





l-r: VGV, hug me, twig twig,* syrup, blankety*, bare slimshine, flattering mattene

flash

[URL="http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg290/trollydolly88/SNV30761.jpg"]
	


l-r: VGV, hug me, twig twig, *syrup, blankety*, bare slimshine, flattering mattene_




http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg290/trollydolly88/SNV30724.jpg


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xraychick* 

 
_I'm also interested in Blankety and Syrup too._

 




*Syrup *lipstick





*Blankety *lipstick


----------



## versace (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmilyIsElectric* 

 
_Heya, would anyone be able to swatch Mac Underage lipglass vs Mac C-Thru lipglass.

Thanks :]_

 


from left to right : languish,budding,wonderstruck,ola mango,love nectar,mouthwatering,UNDERAGE,C THRU


----------



## lara (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charmaine 82* 

 
_can anyone show me Style warriors (all shade) lipstick only swatches?
thanks_

 
Please check out the Style Warriors swatch thread closer to the release date; lip products from this range are yet to be given advanced release.


----------



## igswonderworld (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone, I looked under the Sugarsweet swatch thread but couldn't find any photos of the peppermint patty n/p. Can someone post it here?

Also a swatch of Dear Cupcake e/s from Sugarsweet next to Coral (pro) e/s, Electric Coral (pro) p/m and Soft Flower e/s from Ungaro collection would make you uber-awesome!!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_Could someone swatch Creme Cup vs Faux, Style it Up, Hug Me, 15 Minutes, Flutterby and/or Peachstock? Thanks!_

 
I posted this in the Creme Team swatch thread too.

Top to bottom row:
Creme Cup - Faux - Brave (I think)
Cosmo - Fast Play
Creme In Your Coffee - Capricious - Brick-O-La
Twig


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone have a swatch of desire lipglass?  Thanks!


----------



## leogecko (Mar 19, 2009)

Could someone swatch Aquavert next to Metamorph (and Warm Chill) please?


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2009)

Can someone swatch "Refined" MSF to "Redhead" MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Looking for Lilicent creme blush shade or a link to, Thank you!!!_

 





second row, second column


----------



## lara (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a reminder that the swatch request thread operates on a *give and take basis* - if you ask for a high volume of requests, you should be aiming to answer just as many requests for other people.

The thread doesn't work if you don't contribute!


----------



## Leila_Lei (Mar 20, 2009)

Can anybody post compare swatches of Pollen and/or Magic Dust next to Sugarshot from Sugarsweet?

TIA


----------



## vivianhw (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zarpandir* 

 
_could someone please swatch cute-ster vs high tea? thanks._

 

Left-cute ster, Right-high tea


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 21, 2009)

Can I have a swatch of Brunette MSF vs Light Over Dark (grand duo)? Also throw in a swatch of Hot Planet if you have that blush. Thanks loads!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *strawberita* 

 
_Hello! Can somebody swatch the new VIVA Glam SE lipstick?
Thank you!_

 
There should be Swatchews in the Viva Glam SE Thread 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...02/index4.html
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...02/index3.html


----------



## LP_x (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *igswonderworld* 

 
_Hi everyone, I looked under the Sugarsweet swatch thread but couldn't find any photos of the peppermint patty n/p. Can someone post it here?

Also a swatch of Dear Cupcake e/s from Sugarsweet next to Coral (pro) e/s, Electric Coral (pro) p/m and Soft Flower e/s from Ungaro collection would make you uber-awesome!!

Thanks so much!!_

 
These are from the Sugarsweet swatch thread, so you've probably seen them by now, but here are a few of Peppermint Patti:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...97/index3.html

And here is a comparison of Dear Cupcake and Soft Flower:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...r-09-dc-sf.jpg


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

Can anyone swatch bubbles l/s beside not so innocent l/s from fafi.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Annice (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi ladies! =) This is my very first post here, hope I'm doing right, LOL.

Maybe somebody have the following three blushes to swatch them all together? I'm deciding between them.
MAC Tippy (Hello Kitty), MAC Don't be Shy (Barbie) and Pale Pink by Bobbi Brown.

Thank so much! =)


----------



## jenniferls (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_can anyone swatch aquavert vs juxt vs springtime skipper?_

 


I don't have Springtime Skipper but here is Aquavert and Juxt.


Aquavert on left, Juxt on right:






Aquavert on the top, Juxt on the bottom:






Aquavert on the top, Juxt on the bottom:






Hope that helps!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to see a swatch of MUFE HD foundation #117 compared to MAC Studio Sculpt foundation NC15 or MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC15. Thanks!


----------



## bis (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Does anyone have a swatch of MAC cranapple cremestick liner? On lips or skin, doesn't matter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!_

 
On NC15 in daylight:


----------



## amyzon (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 

 
_I'd like to see a swatch of MUFE HD foundation #117 compared to MAC Studio Sculpt foundation NC15 or MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC15. Thanks!_

 
Here ya go


----------



## blinkymei (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Can anyone swatch Lightscapade Vs. Perfect Topping?

Thanks!_

 
You can use the "search this forum" box (seen under the page number links and above numbers of view) to find these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, credit goes to...

iheartmakeup in the sugarsweet swatches, 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_some comparison swatches. sorry they're not the best, I'll try again tomorrow and hope to catch the natural light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L-R (sorry this pic is rubbish!)

perfect topping, new vegas, soft & gentle, porcelain pink, lightscapade, pleasureflush






if anybody wants me to compare the msfs with anything let me know and I'll see what I can do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and to blowyourmind in the msf swatch thread:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_my msfs:





swatches:




L to R: Light Flush, New Vegas, Lightscapade, Soft & Gentle, Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, Blonde, Perfect Topping_


----------



## ninaxmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Could I get a comparison of MAC Loverush and Nars Dolce Vita...TIA


----------



## Brelki (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Hi,

Could someone please swatch Infamous and Blueboy paint, and maybe some of the other "colored" paints?  TIA!_

 
I have a few of these.  Hope these help!


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_can someone please swatch margin , sunbasque and format blushes? Please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luana_sB* 

 
_Could someone please swatch blushes fun and games (from HK), margin and sunbasque all togheter? Thanks!_

 

no format:


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_sorry peeps, but I have 2 requests!
1- *Penny* Shadestick (sugarsweet) vs. *Indianwood* Paintpot and if you also have it, *Rubenesque *p/p?

2- *Femme-Fi* e/s (either launch) vs. *Sugarshot* e/s (Sugarsweet)?

thanks loves!_


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leaveyourlove* 

 
_could anyone swatch blooming vs. secret blush?
thanks so much_


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

  Sorry somehome posted before I finished typing *blushing*
lol as I was saying before my own fingers cut me off, I would reallo love it if someone could swatch Cute-Ster (Hello Kitty) next to Marquise D' from BBR.
Thank you in advance


----------



## kaska (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello,
could anyone of you please swatch the lipstick "*underworld*" and/or "*dark side*" please?
thank you,
kaska


----------



## xraychick (Mar 29, 2009)

Can someone please post a swatch (on skin and lips if possible) of Half 'n Half?  I'm having trouble searching the forums for it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Brelki (Mar 30, 2009)

I would love to see swatches/pics of Sandy B vs. Lollipop Lovin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## alka1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_Could someone please swatch MUFE HD Foundation #128 next to #127??? and if at all possible also #123. I would appreciate it sooooo much. Thanks._

 
I swatched the foundations on my arm and took the picture, except now I can't find the cable to upload to my computer - sorry! (it's not my camera)

Anyway, I don't know if you've seen karlasugar's swatches on her site: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation

I've tried all the ones you mentioned.. 128 is the darkest out of those. 123 is similar to 128 but lighter and more yellow-toned. 127 is more peachy and actually looks a lot like 140 (which I have a sample of as well).

EDIIIT:





ok the picture's up. Like I said, I included #140 because I find it to be quite similar to #127. Left side has better lighting/ Right side has more natural lighting.


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 4, 2009)

Can I please see a swatch of Bubbles vs. Not so innocent lipstick from Fafi? Thank you!!


----------



## vixo (Apr 4, 2009)

Could someone swatch MAC lipstick Underworld ?

Thanks


----------



## Lyssah (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leogecko* 

 
_Could someone swatch Aquavert next to Metamorph (and Warm Chill) please?_

 
I'm also interested to see this


----------



## Purity (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Moon River ,Blonde MSF and Perfect Topping together. Thanks!_

 
Hope this helps, swatching them on my fingertips is the only way to make the colours show up properly for me... Picture taken in daylight with flash, NW20 skin:


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsy* 

 
_Could someone please swatch MAC springsheen vs NARS orgasm?
thank you_

 
Springsheen is more pigmented and doesn't have glitter like Orgasm. Orgasm is also slightly more pink.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_Can someone swatch "Refined" MSF to "Redhead" MSF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks_

 
I personally see little to no difference in color 

Refined MSF - L
Redhead MSF - R


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vixo* 

 
_Could someone swatch MAC lipstick Underworld ?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here you go!


----------



## rachelkr (Apr 6, 2009)

*Show Orchid / Lickable Comparison*

Hello all!

Can anyone swatch Show Orchid and Lickable lipsticks for comparison?  I already have Lickable and love super bright pinks but don't want to end up with two of the same color!

Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Show Orchid / Lickable Comparison*

Sure...But these needs to be in the Swatch request thread 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...-thread-66615/


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 6, 2009)

MAC Drizzlegold & Iridescent Powder in Golden Bronze
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry, it was the title of a thread I had made that was subsequently moved to this one


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: MAC Drizzlegold & Iridescent Powder in Golden Bronze*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I'd also love to see MSF Refined on NC45/C6/C7 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!






<<_

 
Refined on NC45


*Unblended *




*Blended*


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 6, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Hothouse l/g next to Magnetique l/g?  I would be ever appreciative.  Thanks!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Hothouse l/g next to Magnetique l/g? I would be ever appreciative. Thanks!_

 
Pic courtesy of GlamYOURUs
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_ 
Electro-lush, Sweet Strawberry, Hothouse, Magnetique, Fast Friends




_


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 7, 2009)

Can someone post comparison swatches of red lipsticks and lipglasses? 

(like l/s...ladybug, russian red, port red, so scarlet, mac red, dubonnet) 

(like l/g....russian red and cult of cherry)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm looking for a few UD swatches: Blunt/X/Mary Jane and Flash e/s if someone has any of them. TIA!


----------



## LP_x (Apr 7, 2009)

Could somebody please swatch Viva Glam VI SE l/s next to Creme Cup l/s? Thanks xx


----------



## Mec (Apr 8, 2009)

Can somebody swatch *M.A.C. texture* e/s against *M.A.C. brown script* e/s?

THANK YOU!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 8, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Global Glow next to Shooting Star, and possibly Warmed as well?  I have Global Glow and Warmed, I just need the Shooting Star comparison.  Thanks!


----------



## Marjolaine (Apr 8, 2009)

Could someone swatch and compare MAC Sweet Thing l/s (from Sugarsweet) with Sweetie l/s (perm) and Most Popular l/s (from Hello Kitty)?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Global Glow next to Shooting Star, and possibly Warmed as well?  I have Global Glow and Warmed, I just need the Shooting Star comparison.  Thanks!_


----------



## ninaxmac (Apr 8, 2009)

Could I see MAC Dame blush vs Coygirl?


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi. Could someone swatch the two lipsticks: Pop Circle (colour forms) and VG VI SE? Thank you!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Can someone swatch MAC Lavender Whip with NYX Power?_

 





No dupes here!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi can some one do a swatch of Nars duo in mediteranee (orange side) vs. NARS blush in taj mahal


----------



## Lexz68 (Apr 9, 2009)

Could someone please swatch the Annabelle trio in Rosewood? (I think it was also previously named Feather Rose)


----------



## vixo (Apr 10, 2009)

Could someone pls swatch MAC PRO Red Pepper Lipstick ?


Many thanks !


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caracoco* 

 
_Please could someone swatch Satin Taupe and Magnetic Fields. Thanks._


----------



## Marte82 (Apr 10, 2009)

Could somebody please swatch (all lipsticks):
Budlette, taupe, brew, see sheer and frenzy?


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_Pretty please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone swatch for me paint structural brown

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 













deep warm beigy-brown. reminds me of Tan Ray paint (now DC'd)


----------



## glasswillow (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd love to see Pleasureflush MSF & it's dupe Terra de Sol #7 swatched side by side (preferably NOT on fingertips). Please and thank you


----------



## Allegra23 (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 

 
_Colour comparisons:






L-R: Copper Sparkle pigment, Rich Symbol, Honeylust, Era, Unsquare, Mylar, Romp
_

 
Not sure what would be the right thread for this, but: I found this picture in the Patternmaker swatch thread, post by Lianna. The question is, the second from the right cannot actually be Mylar as stated, right? What do you think it actually is? It looks perfect for a look of mine so I'm trying to hunt down the shade.

The original post is here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/p...46/#post508803

Thanks for help!


----------



## peachy pink (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Could someone post a pic of the Bubbles-& Lollipop-Lovin (Sugarsweet)?
If possible, on lips & comparison? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xo <3

ok got it, thanks!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 12, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Lollipop Lovin l/s and Patisserie l/s.
Thanks


----------



## lara (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ErikaC* 

 
_Could someone please swatch msf refhead and msf refined_

 
Originally posted by *TISH1127*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Refined MSF - L
Redhead MSF - R








_

 
As posted earlier on this same page.


----------



## kellia (Apr 12, 2009)

requesting please: clinique cream liner - black honey and mac p/p - constructivist.  tia!!!

edited to add request for: stark naked, mocha, perfect cheek and sweet william blushcreme


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 14, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Madame B l/s with A Rose Romance l/s, or anything that may be a dupe for A Rose Romance?

Thanks!


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Solar White e/s and Femme-Fi e/s? Searched, but couldn't find anything. TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 18, 2009)

can someone please swatch snob l/s next to Please me l/s?


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 19, 2009)

Requesting to see Fanfare vs Milan Mode...


----------



## wannabelyn (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ErikaC* 

 
_And also msf blonde and msf perfect topping_

 
From Purity:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_Hope this helps, swatching them on my fingertips is the only way to make the colours show up properly for me... Picture taken in daylight with flash, NW20 skin:




_


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_Could some please swatch Bronze side by side with Mulch. And also maybe Woodwinked too._

 
Courtesy of *aqua_butterfly*.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aqua_butterfly* 

 
_Here are some neutrals that I own:






From L to R: Satin Taupe, Sable, All That Glitters, Naked Lunch, *Woodwinked*, Magnetic Fields, Femme Fi, Cork, *Mulch*, Espresso, *Bronze*, Honey Lust

Hope this helps!_

 
Please use the 'search this thread' link at the top of this thread. It only takes a moment.


----------



## lara (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Can someone swatch nylon and phloof together?

thanks_

 
Originally posted by *PinkPearl*.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_here ya go! 



_

 
Shroom, Ricepaper, *Nylon*, Crystal Avalanche, *Phloof*!


----------



## Ju Morais (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shel* 

 
_Could someone with pale skin swatch the NYX Rouge Cream Blush in Rose Petal, Hot Pink, and Natural? Thank you!_


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laiiiss* 

 
_Hello
Can anyone, please, make a swatch of Snob lipstick on lips, in a NC 43 or higher???_

 

Just happened to have it on today

Snob l/s on NC45 non-pigmented lips


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Hello, could I have a swatch of Perfect Topping MSF (the lavender/pink parts) versus Summer Rose BP? Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Fleurry next to Fun & Games (and if you happen to have them - Style, Nuance, Pearl Sunshine, & NARS Deep Throat)? Please?_


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_Can anyone please compare* Peroxide l/g* (BBR) to *Baby Sparks* d/g? Thank you!_

 

NC45

Peroxide (l)
Baby Sparks (r)






Baby Sparks (top)
Peroxide (bottom)


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Stars 'N' Rockets beside urban decays Fishnet. I want to see if I need both colors, thanks._

 
here you go:






Fishnet on left, Stars'n'Rockets on right, both over Artdeco base





Fishnet on left, Stars'n'Rockets on right, both over Artdeco base


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_perfect topping msf vs soft and gentle msf please!_

 





Soft & Gentle on top, PT on bottom





Soft & Gentle on top, PT on bottom





Swatches on back of hand, NW15-20 skin


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_*intenso* and hot planet with *springsheen* blush please!_

 




Intenso on left, Springsheen on right





Intenso (solid side) on left, Springsheen middle, Intenso (melange) on right, Intenso (mixed) top





Intenso (solid side) on left, Springsheen middle, Intenso (melange) on right, Intenso (mixed) top

Swatches on back of hand, NW15-20 skin


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I know there's a swatch with like 11 paintpots already but it's hard for me to compare the 2.
I need a swatch of Rollickin' p/p right next to Greenstroke p/p please?_

 
here's some swatches of my paints and paint pots...





Otherworldly, Rollickin, Greenstroke, Moss Scape, Cash Flow





Stray Grey, Indianwood, Penny shadestick, Rubenesque, Bare Study





Stray Grey, Indianwood, Penny shadestick, Rubenesque, Bare Study





left to right, top to bottom: Chartru, Blueboy, Artjam, Mauvism, Matisserie, Flammable





left to right, top to bottom: Chartru, Blueboy, Artjam, Mauvism, Matisserie, Flammable





Left to right, top to bottom: Canton Candy, Pixel, Deep Shadow, Chiaroscuro, Existential, Graphito

All swatches done on inside of arm or back of hand on NW15-20 skin


----------



## shellyshells (Apr 29, 2009)

Request-

Blankety v. Fleshpot v. Peachstock 

please & thanks =D


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone swatch Spaced Out Sheertone Shimmer Blush with Light Flush MSF. Thanks!_


----------



## alka1 (May 2, 2009)

can someone please swatch Brunette MSF and Dolce Vita (NARS). 

and also, MAC So Ceylon MSF compared to Lovejoy (NARS)


----------



## Leila_Lei (May 4, 2009)

Is the A Rose is a Rose Quad from Nordstroms out yet? If so, can anybody please please swatch it for me?


----------



## j_absinthe (May 5, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Orgasm Blush v. Orgasm Multiple?  Thanks!


----------



## nunu (May 5, 2009)

I would love to see a swatch of:

Sheer bronze loose powder next to warmed msf.

TIA


----------



## dominichulinda (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Could someone please compare Light over Dark blush with So Ceylon MSF? Thanks!_


----------



## Martch (May 9, 2009)

Can anyone please compare Pure Rose l/s (Ungaro) to Masque (McQueen) l/s on NW15-20 skin/lips? Thank You


----------



## dreamer246 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Can someone swatch

girl about town vs. show orchid

preferably someone tan LOL_

 
I put this in the Color Ready swatch thread too. I'm NC35 (is that tan enough for you? lol).

Extra Amps - *Show Orchid* - Brilliant Pink (Estee Lauder) - *Girl About Town* - Gladiola - Pomposity






Extra Amps - *Show Orchid* - Brilliant Pink
*Girl About Town* - Gladiola - Pomposity






Products in the last row: Impassioned - Possum Nose Pink - Red Devil - Coral Polyp


----------



## kkischer04 (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Could someone swatch Lady Bug l/s VS Brave Red l/s? New York Apple l/s too, if you have it. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Here's brave red... don't have the others though


----------



## kkischer04 (May 13, 2009)

Could someone swatch Diva lipstick my MAC???


----------



## sminkjunkie (May 14, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Lust lipglass besides some other MAC lipglasses without glitter or shimmer in a more pink or mauve colour? 

Thanks!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 14, 2009)

Brave New Bronze Vs 4N. Thanks


----------



## victoriana (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_could someone please swatch mac mystery eyeshadow with mac brun or bronze or satin taupe or woodwinked or on its own
i dont have idea what it looks like_

 

L to R: Mystery, Satin Taupe, Mulch, Woodwinked


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 15, 2009)

Can someone swatch MUFE HD foundation in 127, 140, 125, please?
Btw-does it cover rosacea?


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Would love to see Barbie Pearl Sunshine vs. Refined MSF and/or Stereo Rose MSF (I realize that probably no one reading this thread will have both Refined & SR, so I'm perfectly happy with one or the other). If you happen to have Redhead MSF and/or Shell Pearl as well, I'd love to see swatches of those along side the others

I would also love to see Soft & Gentle vs. Sunsparked Pearl

Thanks!_

 
All I can give you is Redhead and Stereo Rose... sorry!











redhead on left (darkest stripe), stereo rose on right, swatch on NW15-20 skin


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LASHionista* 

 
_i'd like to see phloof, patina and satin taupe next to each other cause i'm looking for a neutral shade trio. 
thankss_

 
here you go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Phloof!, Patina, Satin Taupe
Photographed against white paper





same order as above





same order as above

Swatches on NW15-20 skin (MUFE HD #115), done on inside of arm.


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_twinks vs mulch, please? And maybe sable if you have it?_

 
I dont have twinks, but I do have mulch, sable, satin taupe and UD Smog.... HTH!





Satin Taupe, Sable, Mulch, UD Smog
Photographed against white paper





same order as above





same order as above

Swatches on inside of arm, NW15-20 skin/MUFE HD #115


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (May 16, 2009)

Would anybody be able to swatch NARS baby girl vs fathom eyeshadows?

Tia!!


----------



## alka1 (May 16, 2009)

MAC Pink Swoon vs. Pinch O Peach.. pretty please


----------



## lara (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_brave new bronze vs cherish l/s please_

 
As posted by *blinkymei*:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_Brave New Bronze l/s & some random comparsions



_


----------



## kkischer04 (May 16, 2009)

looking for a larger pic or swatch of peachtwist pretty please


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_looking for a larger pic or swatch of peachtwist pretty please_

 
Peachtwist Blush 














courtesy of MUA


----------



## catNloco2 (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Would love to see Barbie Pearl Sunshine vs. Refined MSF!_

 
Refined MSF on top   Barbie Pearl Sunshine on bottom







Refined on Left and Pearl Sunshine on Right


----------



## lara (May 17, 2009)

Just a reminder:

If you're filling someone's swatch request, you _must _quote the original request in your post. This is fully explained in the first post of this thread and I strongly suggest that you take a moment to read it. Thank you.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *buddhy* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Aire-de-blu vs. Mutiny?

If it's been done already could I please have linkage?

Thanks in advance! 

B._

 
Swatch of Aire-de-blu v Mutiny on NC30. Indirect sunlight.

You can click on the images to enlarge them


----------



## maclove1 (May 18, 2009)

hi, could some one do a lipswatch of Tribalist? nc55 or a bit lighter  then that .


----------



## PinkPearl (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_Can someone post a swatch of pink lipsticks: nars schiap lipstick,nars funny face, mac show orchid, mac hollywood nights and mac gladiola.

Thanks!_

 
I swatched these a while ago, they are under the Color Ready swatch thread.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_Gladiola, Show orchid and Hollywood nights








(Not the greatest swatches, but they are all very different IRL)_

 
And these ones belong to our lovely Lara.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




NARS *Funny Face* lipliner._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_ 




NARS *Schiap *lipstick on unlined lips.





NARS *Schiap *lipstick._

 
I know they are not side by side, but I hope this helps anyway. Also, try to do a search first before posting a swatch request. They sure help a lot!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2009)

Could someone please swatch the Stila Precious Pearl palette and post it here or in the Stila Swatches Thread?  TIA!


----------



## LASHionista (May 19, 2009)

Thank you very much MrsMay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I cant decide between Patina and All that Glitters, so could anyone do Patina vs All that Glitters? Thankssss


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 19, 2009)

Can I see Redhead MSF on someones cheeks, preferably someone who is NW15. Thanks!


----------



## juicy415 (May 19, 2009)

can someone swatch soft wave vs gold rebel lipglass?


----------



## CherryElion (May 20, 2009)

Could anybody swatch side to side studio fix powder nc42 and nc43? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've heard that nc43 is slightly lighter.


----------



## glasswillow (May 20, 2009)

Would love to see swatches of Bobbi Brown Shimmer Bricks..... especially pink, pink quartz, and beige. I'd like to see all the stripes mixed together. I'd especially love it if the swatches were on light skin, but I'll take what I can get. Thanks!


----------



## kkischer04 (May 20, 2009)

I'd like to see swatches of MAC Aquadisiac vs MUFE turquoise shimmer...if possible


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_I did a search on this topic but the posts I found had the images deleted so if anyone can help me with a link to those pictures or new swatches I would be grateful VIVA Glam 1-6 lipsticks and lipglass. I saw the six but I would like to see how it compares with the rest.
Thank you_

 
Here are a few of the VG's from MUA ...  and Karla Sugar


----------



## wifey806 (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanessa17* 

 
_Hello !!! 

If anyone has these, can you please swatch a comparison of : 

MAC *Brule* and MAC *Bisque* ; 
MAC *Nocturnelle*, MAC Fig 1 and MAC* Vibrant grape* ;
MAC Gorgeous gold and MAC Goldmine

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry for the mediocre cell pics. i need more batteries for my real cam :*(

Bisque (L) - Brule (R)





L-R: Nylon - Vanilla e/s (NOT p/g) - Bisque - Brule - Kid





Hope this tides u over until you find someone who ALSO has Fig 1. I heard it is pretty similar to _Rich Purple Pigment (matte)_ if u find a pic of that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nocturnelle (L) - Vibrant Grape (R)


----------



## wifey806 (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chelseadawn* 

 
_Could anyone make a swatch comparing softbrown e/s and tete-a-tint e/s please?_

 




tete-a-tint (L) - soft brown (R)





(L-R) Kid- Tete-A-Tint - Soft Brown - Bold & Brazen - Swiss Chocolate

they're quite similar in color, but b/c T-A-T is Matte2, your get aloooot better color payoff. The swatch of T-A-T is one swipe vs. Soft Brown where I needed to do 3 or 4 swipes for this pic


----------



## animacani (May 23, 2009)

Can someone please swatch coppertone and peaches blushes next to melba blush? Thanks!


----------



## nico (May 23, 2009)

Can somebody compare Up The Amp l/s with Purple Rite l/s please?


----------



## vixo (May 23, 2009)

Could someone please swatch brave new bronze vs blankety ?

thanks !!


----------



## jennafizzy (May 25, 2009)

can someone compare bare escentuals pussycat vs. museum bronze pigment, they seem pretty dupey


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_If possible, I'd love to see swatches of any coloured eye kohl, powerpoints and technakohl - apart from any black ones, because I already know that that looks like! Thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I'd like to second this request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to see any MAC blue/teal/green/purple liners._

 
Here are a few colored liners from Karla Sugar


----------



## AmandDUR (May 25, 2009)

can someone post a side by side of gentle vs  on a mission blushes? thanks.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_If possible, I'd love to see swatches of any coloured eye kohl, powerpoints and technakohl - apart from any black ones, because I already know that that looks like! Thanks!_ 
 
*Foxy Lady* eye kohl (is this DCd or something?! It's not online
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


 

 

 

 

Sorry about my eyebrows lol and pics are somewhat big, to see color better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## Sanderlees (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rarity* 

 
_Can someone please swatch love nectar and bare necessity? TIA!_


----------



## moonlit (May 26, 2009)

Can I have a swatch of mac skinsheen leg spray- medium, dark and deep dark?


Thanks


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

could someone please swatch Loverush vs Fever blush? thanks!


----------



## ashpardesi (May 26, 2009)

.........


----------



## babyleese (May 28, 2009)

Could someone swatch Ladyblush and Lilicent side by side, preferably on fair skin please!

Thank you!


----------



## bis (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'd love to see Graphology vs. Top Hat if anyone has it..._

 
on nc15/20, product picuture in the shade:





in sunlight:




Graphology is


----------



## Mec (May 28, 2009)

_Can somebody swatch side to side, MAC texture e/s  vs. MAC brown script e/s?

THANK YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TISH1124 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pammy35* 

 
_Can someone swatch Pretty please lipstick and soft and gentle MSF.. thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


















some swatches courtesy of Karla Sugar /MUA


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 31, 2009)

Can someone please swatch a comparison of Impassioned l/s and Power Suite Mattene? Thanks in advance


----------



## cryS7al (May 31, 2009)

Hi, can somebody please swatch Flirt & Tease PB and On A Mission BPB from Style Warrior ? 
THANX


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Can we please have Night Manoeuvres Vs Moth Brown? Ty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Erine1881


----------



## hime (Jun 3, 2009)

Can sbd please swatch Speed Dial l/s, side by side with Lovelorn if possible? Thanks in advance


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Light Flush and Porcelain Pink MSF's together, thanks!_

 
I had this swatch saved from a mezzamy's Blog...Hope it helps


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 3, 2009)

Can someone compare O.P.I nail polishes in Big apple red and Vodka & Caviar...

*TIA*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Thank you for this swatch! Does anyone have a swatch of Northern Lights to go with these?_


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_Can anyone please swatch the following e/s over UDPP, or any neutral primer: Sumptuous Olive, Henna, and Saturnal (from moonbathe)? with Mink & Sable would be nice too, but im mainly interested in how they compare with Saturnal. itd be esp great in both indoor and outdoor lighting. Thanks in advance!_


----------



## Forever (Jun 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jun 5, 2009)

can someone swatch EL maximum cover foundation in Creamy Vanilla #03?


----------



## xcoco (Jun 5, 2009)

*Pictures of someone wearing MAC tenderling, peaches or sincere blushes?*

Hi, I was wondering if anyone have pictures of them wearing those blushes? I was thinking about buying them but I wasnt really sure which one to pick since swatches arent always the same as when you put it on your face. 
Thank you


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 6, 2009)

To reduce my lemmings:

Handwritten vs. Brun vs. Mystery


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Rave pearlglide eyeliner vs. purple eyeshadows like MUFE 92, MAC Top Hat etc.? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Indoor Setting






Outdoor Setting


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanessa17* 

 
_Nobody for a comparison between MAC Gorgeous gold and MAC Goldmine (a swatch of both) ? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Indoor Lighting






Outdoor Lighting


----------



## Vanessa17 (Jun 7, 2009)

Can someone please swatch "Creme de la femme" lipstick ? Thanks in advance


----------



## vixo (Jun 7, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Show Orchid lipstick vs Full Fuchsia ??

Many thanks !!!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Jun 8, 2009)

hello! can someone please post a swatch of: blooz eye kohl, prunella eye kohl and tarnish eye kohl? thank you very much!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 8, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could please swatch:

Bone beige, Shadester and Sculpt sculpting powders side by side, 

and 

Emphasize, Accentuate and Lightsweep shape powders side by side. 

also if its not too much trouble if you could show me what they look like compared to each other in there pans that would be great! Thanks.


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_can someone post a side by side of gentle vs on a mission blushes? thanks._

 








Gentle, On a mission BPB

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_To reduce my lemmings:

Handwritten vs. Brun vs. Mystery_

 
I don't have Brun, so I swatched Smut instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Top: Handwritten, Mystery
Bottom: Smut, Mineral (from Ungaro collection)


----------



## amyzon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: can someone swatch mac "club" eyeshadow and urban decay "lounge"side by side?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redwhiteblue* 

 
_I have heard that they are the same and that they are very different. I would love to see what they actually look like before I decide which I want._

 
Lounge is more of a red brown, Club is darker, duochromes are close.







I have both and prefer Lounge... I have found that Club tends to lose the duochrome when blended and turn an ugly brown, so it has to be used carefully.


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 9, 2009)

hello, could anyone swatch Freezerblu vs Aloe Aloe nail polishes, on nails and a picture side by side? ive liked these for ages but cant get a hold of any to see the subtle differences!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annice* 

 
_Maybe somebody have this 3 MSFs and can swatch them together? Pretty please =) 

Porcelain Pink VS Lightscapade VS Perfect Topping (Sugarsweet)_

 




Porcelain Pink, Lightscapade, Perfect Topping

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllThingsGirly* 

 
_Brave New Bronze lipstick v 3N lipstick please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Brave New Bronze, 3N
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_I would appreciate it very much if someone could swatch the following comparisons:

- Warm Soul mineralized blush vs. Eversun beauty powder blush
*- Goldmine e/s vs. Bright Future e/s*

Thank you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_could someone please swatch bright future vs goldmine_

 




*Bright Future*, *Goldmine*, Dreammaker, Golden Lemon Pigment, Gold Dusk Pigment


----------



## lipglosseater (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_queen bee l/g vs. smile dazzleglass please!_

 
This is from erine1881:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





they're different enough in color to have both, and the difference in formula and texture are another reason.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 12, 2009)

could someone please swatch dreammaker vs creme de meil (naked honey collection) thanks


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 13, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Cheeky Bronze and Light Flush, thanks!


----------



## kellia (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanessa17* 

 
_Yes !!! I've the same request that sunshine817 !!! And also :

Could someone please swatch Paradisco vs Pollinator (naked honey collection too) ?

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Found in the Naked Honey discussion thread.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ml#post1652904

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_ 




_


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 16, 2009)

*Could someone please swatch Nuance MB on NW15 skin, I'm afraid it'll be too orange on me like Spaced Out was. 

Or maybe a swatch of them side by side as well, thanks!*​


----------



## hippie_ippie (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone can help me with product picture and swatch of margin, style and honour blushes? Thanks!


----------



## versace (Jun 17, 2009)

could anyone please swatch angel,speed dial,lovelorn and cream cup?
or any two of those
thanx


----------



## monlnd (Jun 17, 2009)

Please, will someone swatch these lip sticks for me: Pink Nouveau and Costa Chic? I would be the happiest girl in town!
Thank you!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 18, 2009)

*I went waaaay back, hopefully they’re still helpful! *


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Stark Naked BBP and Afterdusk Sheertone Shimmer Blush._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Starked Naked BP and Summer Rose BP side by side, thanks!_

 
L to R in all pics: Stark Naked BPB – Afterdusk – Summer Rose BP

no flash:











flash:













 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_beauty marked and top knot e/s please_

 
Beauty Marked (L) Top Knot (R)

flash:













 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juicy415* 

 
_can someone compare lovely lily pigment and of summer eyeshadow?_

 
Of Summer (L)  Lovely Lily (R)

daylight, no flash:


----------



## SuSana (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annice* 

 
_Can somebody swatch Hello Kitty Fun'N Games blush VS. Pearl Sunshine from Barbie? I can't find it anywhere. Thanks a lot! =)_

 
Fun N’ Games (L)  Pearl Sunshine (R) 

flash: 






daylight, no flash:













 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I would like to request that someone please post swatches of Northern Lights and a couple of the shades closest to it? (maybe Petticoat, or Light Flush? I'm not sure which would be closest...)--if possible on NC 15 skin (or around NC 15...)
Thank you!_

 
Clockwise from top L: Northern Light – Petticoat – Redhead – Light Flush

daylight, no flash:






L to R: Northern Light – Petticoat – Light Flush - Redhead










Northern Light (L)  Petticoat (R):






Northern Light (L)  Light Flush (R):






Northern Light (L)  Redhead (R):


----------



## redwhiteblue (Jun 19, 2009)

*an odd swatch request*

okay so I dont know if this is a totally unheard of thing or not but I would love to see a swatch of the color that star brunette dazzlelash actually is. I am very fair and I cant pull of black and I have found more than one "brown" to be too black for me. I would love to see a swatch instead of just trusting the color on the site. on a tissue when you are wiping of the clumps or on skin  anything would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## baby_g (Jun 19, 2009)

Siss vs Underplay ? 
Which one is lighter?


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 19, 2009)

Could someone please swatch gel and sequin l/s please, thanks in advance


----------



## jennafizzy (Jun 19, 2009)

could someone swatch Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics(OCC) lip tar in Pageant, against other mac bright pinks like that(like Girl about Town)?


----------



## SuSana (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_requesting bright future vs. *crest the wave* eyeshadows side by side please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......i've only seen seperate pics but none side by side.  TIA!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LP_x* 

 
_Can someone add *Going Bananas* to the above request aswell please? x_

 
Excuse the terrible chipped nailpolish!!!


L to R in both pics:

Going Bananas - Crest The Wave - Golden Lemon pigment

outside, no flash:


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Could someone swatch *Diva* lipstick my MAC???_

 
Before anyone else asks, here is a comparison of all the red lipsticks I own:




Rebel (Satin), Diva (matte), So scarlet (Amplified), Russian red (matte), Port red (frost) and Rose go around (lustre)





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Can someone swatch Eversun vs. *peachykeen vs. spaced out*?_

 









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohshnappp* 

 
_Requesting:

- *Burnt Burgundy p/m VS. Deep Damson e/s VS. Shadowy Lady e/s*

- *A Rose Romance l/s VS. Plink! l/s* VS. Bombshell l/s VS. Sweetie l/s VS. Long Stem Rose s/s VS. any other light pink (but not nude pink like Snob or Angel) l/s you may have - I know there are pictures of these lipsticks scattered around, but I would like to see them side by side in the same picture because the lighting for each picture is different

Product pictures + swatches would be awesome!
Thank you so much in advance!_

 




Top: burnt burgundy pigment, deep damson, sketch
Bottom: Signed, sealed and shadowy lady




PS: Deep damson is such a pain to work with, I suggest getting burnt burgundy pigment instead if you want a more pigmented color.

I posted this one a while back, but I'll post it again.








L-R: Plink!, A Rose Romance, Lovelorn, Fast Thrill lipsticks

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_Can anyone swatch *Show Orchid lipstick vs Rock out slimshine*. On pale skin if they can, thanks._

 




Big bow, Show orchid and Rock out slimshine





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_can some please swatch *haunting e/s side by side with sky blue e/s *

also crest the wave e/s side by side with bright sunshine e/s_

 




Haunting, sky blue and mutiny pigment


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natashadesouza* 

 
_could someone pls swatch evening aura with pollinator e/s please. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Not the best lighting, sorry. Pollinator has poor payoff, both are swatched on top of painterly p/p.


----------



## dreamer246 (Jun 22, 2009)

Can I swatches of the lipsticks: So Chaud VS Lady Danger, Dark Side VS Dubonnet VS So Scarlet, Violetta VS any purple l/s. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MACadoshis (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Voile Slimshine VS Sunsational Lipstick?_

 





Voile Slimshine on left, Sunsational Lipstick on right. Natural light (dusk) no flash.  I'm NC35-40ish for reference





Indoor lighting, no flash.  Sunsational lipstick has a pinkish hue to it


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 23, 2009)

Can someone swatch Creme de Miel next to Cream Royal eyeshadow please?


----------



## Annice (Jun 23, 2009)

Somebody can swatch Creme de Miel (naked honey) vs nylon? Thanks so much.


----------



## Bluebell (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kirkichi* 

 
_Could somebody swatch Syrup vs. Rue D'Bois vs. Naked Paris for me please?_

 
Syrup next to Naked Paris:






Syrup and Rue D'Bois:






Lip Swatches of all three (light pigmented lips/lighter than NC 15):


----------



## Sanderlees (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Can someone swatch Clarity vs Electric Eel_

 




Left: Clarity  Right: Electric Eel 
(clarity is A LOT easier to work with -- they are virtually the same colour w/diff formulas)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_I would love to get *all three* *ricepaper, grand entrance and rose blanc* swatched clearly on light, warm toned skin. Though these three shades swatched at all on skin would be LOVELY.

It may be asking for too much, but *a swatch with shadowy lady vs. moth brown *would be nice too!_

 




Left: Moth Brown   Right: Shadowy Lady


----------



## nadl81 (Jun 24, 2009)

Could somebody swatch Solar White vs Creme del Miel vs Nylon?


----------



## sanita.berzina (Jun 24, 2009)

Can someone please post a swatch of Bing mattene (CoC) vs Tribalist lipstick (Style Warriors)? Preferably light skin. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## cocomia (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_Could I see mulch, soba, soft brown, wedge, and cork?

And I'd love to see swatches of mac's duo-chrome e's's!  As in tilt, parfait amour, crystal, vapour, vex, hush, motif.  Not all necessarilly all, but I am in love with duochromes lately!  If you can do a side-by-side comparison over a black base, super-duper bonus points for you!  It would be really awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's a swatch of Stars N Rockets which I just got today so I'm super excited to try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know it's not really part of your list but maybe it could still help you (or anyone else) out.


----------



## celestia (Jun 25, 2009)

if anyone who had grand entrance could swatch creme de miel on light or midtoned skin, it would be fantastic !! Additionallity, if they had ricepaper and/or rose blanc to add to the swatch, it would be a bonus- but i think it might be a bit hard.. so... would still love a swatch the first two!


----------



## KittyKat (Jun 26, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Lollipop Loving l/s and Costa Chic l/s next to each other? I would be really grateful


----------



## PinkPearl (Jun 26, 2009)

Can I please see Milan Mode l/s compared with Viva Glam VI SE and Syrup l/s? Swatches on hand is fine. Thank you in advance


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NonoX* 

 
_Can someone swatch top hat vs thunder please!!!
I'd be very thankfull._

 
Sorry, I forgot how to multiquote so I'll just link! lol...
Thanks to the lovely xbrookecorex :
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...3/#post1234890


----------



## splattergirl (Jun 27, 2009)

I have no idea if this is only for MAC swatches but I'd appreciate it so much if someone swatched

OPI Boris and Natasha
ChG VII Anniversary

TIA


----------



## SuSana (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauli* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Queen Bee l/g over Brave new Bronze l/s? That would be great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Top: (L) Brave New Bronze l/s 
              (R) Queen Bee l/g

Bottom: Queen Bee over Brave New Bronze

no flash:






flash:


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 2, 2009)

Could anybody do a swatch comparing Moonflower and Moon's Reflection? I'm looking for something about the same shade as Moon's Reflection, but with a touch less periwinkle/more green.


----------



## SuSana (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leila_Lei* 

 
_Can anybody post compare swatches of Pollen and/or Magic Dust next to Sugarshot from Sugarsweet?

TIA_

 
L to R: Pollen – Magic Dust – Sugarshot

Outside:















Inside:









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *versace* 

 
_could someone please swatch mimmy lipglass from HK collection with smile dazzleglass?_

 
Mimmy on the left, Smile on the right

Outside:
















Inside:


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jul 3, 2009)

could anybody swatch lipstick high 90s pls?


----------



## bis (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_could anybody swatch lipstick high 90s pls?_

 
Do you mean High 90s slimshine from Cool Heat? 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...un-08-a-94636/


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CoralBlast* 

 
_I would really like to see swatches of *Buckwheat vs  Interview MES*, i know someone has requested it before but i haven't seen the comparison anywhere, please help me save some money for the fall! thank you!_

 
Comparison of *Interview MES vs Buckwheat*, swatched over UDPP, in outdoor and indoor lighting with flash.
*
*clickable pics
*
they are actually almost identical, interview has a tad more pigmentation while buckwheat has a bit less glitter. HTH!


----------



## jennyferr (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_I've checked both sugarsweet and this swatch thread and hoping someone could swatch *Dear Cupcake* with *Sushi Flower *on warm, light skin.
If swatcher also has* sunset b and rose (pro) e/s*. i would GREATLY appeciate that swatched alongside the aforementioned. (There's already a swatch of sunset b. and sushi flower floating about) I'd very much like all four shades but ill take anything I can get!_

 












Sorry, I don't have Sunset B. These are on NC20 skin, no base, in sunlight. HTH! To my eye Dear Cupcake is warmer and "softer", as in a tad lighter and a tad less pigmented than Sushi Flower.


----------



## CoralBlast (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_Could anybody do a swatch comparing Moonflower and Moon's Reflection? I'm looking for something about the same shade as Moon's Reflection, but with a touch less periwinkle/more green._

 
i hope this helps you, moonflower is more green and in comparison moon's reflections has a metallic or frosty look than moonflower that has a subtle and more pearly look.if you need a better description let me know because all pics are with my cell phone. they are taken outdoors in sunlight and i am NC25-NC30 btw.





top is moon's reflections bottom is moonflower




top moon's reflections bottom moonflower





left moon's reflections right moonflower

and thanks for answering my request!


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Martch* 

 
_Can someone swatch Blurburry s/s please?_


----------



## Piperette (Jul 5, 2009)

*MAC Vex and Shale Please*

Hi,

Could anyone please post some pics of the finished look using the two above colours?

I am contemplating getting them as someone has recommended them to me, but I would like to see what they look like together first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am looking forward to seeing some pics particularly on green eyes, but that is not a must. Any pics on eyes would be much appreciated.

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Soire (Jul 8, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Cosmo compared to Syrup and Sweetie lipstick?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 10, 2009)

Can someone swatch Full Coverage Foundation in W10 on (preferably) NW15 skin or lighter? Thanks.


----------



## ohshnappp (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyKat* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Lollipop Loving l/s and Costa Chic l/s next to each other? I would be really grateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
These two are VERY different. Lollipop Loving is a peachy coral with a green duochrome that is much stronger in real life than depicted in the images below. It is a glaze and goes on pretty sheer. Costa Chic is a darker and brighter pinky coral. It is a frost and gives pretty opaque coverage. Very vibrant.







[NO FLASH] Left: Lollipop Loving, right: Costa Chic





[FLASH] Left: Lollipop Loving, right: Costa Chic





[NO FLASH] Left: Lollipop Loving, right: Costa Chic





[FLASH] Left: Lollipop Loving, right: Costa Chic


----------



## *JJ* (Jul 13, 2009)

could anyone swatch Big T next to parrot? are they very similiar?


----------



## kellia (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_could anyone swatch Big T next to parrot? are they very similiar?_

 

post # 786 in this thread....I'll be back to edit and add a link

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...tml#post996999


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_




*Parrot *(frost)
Steamy (frost)
*Big T* (frost) 
_


----------



## Sanderlees (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllThingsGirly* 

 
_A comparison swatch of Deep Blue Green pigment and Antique Green pigment please._

 




With flash: Antique Green (top), Deep Blue Green (bottom)





Without flash: Antique Green (top), Deep Blue Green (bottom)


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jul 15, 2009)

Can someone please do a swatch comparison of Danse and Madly Creative lippies? =)


----------



## minni4bebe (Jul 15, 2009)

Does anyone have the ORIGINAL heatherett that can be swatched? The color is heatherette, not the collection in the pink packaging. Thanks!


----------



## themaczealot (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi everyone :3
Can someone swatch comparison
Aquadisac VS Haunting
Purple Shower VS Stars n' Rockets?
(unprimed skin)

Thanks!
P.S.
If someone's already done this can 
you point me to the thread.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 17, 2009)

i'd love to see format blush on NC45 skin, pleaaase


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 18, 2009)

Can someone swatch nightmoth lip liner for me? I'm looking at makeup forever aqua lip liners for a dupe.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 21, 2009)

could someone please swatch loverush blush beside love thing mineralised blush?


----------



## celestia (Jul 24, 2009)

In the Love that Look Discussion thread, it was indicated that style snob and satin taupe were not similar. Would love a side by side swatch on warm, light toned skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*edit:* okay nevermind. It's appeared today in the love that look collection swatch thread. Swatched by *juicy415*.


----------



## celestia (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_Hi, I have a feeling that Strike a Pose from the new Love that Look Collection is similar to Blue Flame from Cool Heat. I would love a side by side swatch on pale skin preferably. Thanks._

 
I know you asked for blue flame, but *erine1881* posted a similar one of deep truth here. Deep Truth and Blue Flame are pretty similar though and should reflect the noticeable difference anyway, since your request was to compare 'similarity'.  Apologies otherwise D:


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell_dk* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Waternymph next to One-Off?_

 
* OUTDOOR*




* INDOOR*




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_can someone please swatch (or tell me) parrot vs. strike a pose?
thanks!_


----------



## lindado (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'd like to see a comparison of Utterly Frivolous (Fafi) vs. Made with Love from Colourcraft please._

 

Left to Right: Made with love, Utterly Frivolous





Flash





they are switched in this picture
Left: Utterly Frivolous, Right: Made with Love





Made with love has coral undertones whereas utterly frivolous is more pink


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_ive looked all over and either search threads arent pulling it up or it doesn't exist (i find this UMpossible!) I dont mean to make another request so soon (in addition to my request for satin taupe vs style snob)
but if anyone at all had *parrot vs. blue calm*? 

I would love people forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 













Parrot has more green than Blue Calm. In fact, I keep it in my Green Palette (with like colors such as Steamy, Storm Watch, and Newly Minted). Blue Calm is closer in color to Fresh Water. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Jul 27, 2009)

Fade next to Fashion??? Are they alike?


----------



## Six7Eight (Jul 29, 2009)

I would love to see a comparison of Milan Mode and A Rose Romance lipsticks on fair skin.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Hello Kitty Fashion Mews lipstick layered with Hello Kitty Fast Friends

TIA!_

 
Tia, here is Fast Friends l/g layered over top of Fashion Mews l/s on NW 25-30ish skin.  The first 2 pics are indoor with flash and the 3rd pic is without flash, near the window.  They are a pretty combo and Fast Friends is a lot less pigmented than it looks in the tube.. it is more of a sheer, very light purple gloss with sparkles so it looks great over Fashion Mews


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_I've checked both sugarsweet and this swatch thread and hoping someone could swatch *Dear Cupcake* with *Sushi Flower *on warm, light skin.
If swatcher also has* sunset b and rose (pro) e/s*. i would GREATLY appeciate that swatched alongside the aforementioned. (There's already a swatch of sunset b. and sushi flower floating about) I'd very much like all four shades but ill take anything I can get! 

Also:

*Shadowy lady vs. Sketch * along with other maroon/darker red-purple colours 
(in well lit light on warm, light skin) I've seen quite a few compared but are in yellow or dimmed light only.

*Jewel Blue vs. Cool heat vs. Blue calm vs. Clarity (or Electric Eel) * i have swatches showing partials but id  love one in the same shot. 


TIA!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nids* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Fig. 1 vs Sketch vs Smoke Signals Pigment side by side preferably on a medium skin (nc 35-nc 40) thanks!_

 

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o...G_5096copy.jpg

swatches on the left are with no base, the right side is over soft ochre paint pot, on approx NC15 skin


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclovin'* 

 
_I would love to see Lucky Green e/s swatched vs. Rated-R Starflash e/s.  
Thanks!_

 
Here's from Ambonee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambonee* 

 
_Posted this on LiveJournal and thought you guys may want to see these too...So a lot of people have been asking for swatches comparing the new Rated-R to other eyeshadow so I took some swatches and decided to post the results! hopefully it'll help some people out!

Please excuse my wrinkly hand lol. I think I'm dehydrated...

*Rated-R Comparison Pics*




Top row: Eyepopping, Overgrown, Lucky Green
Middle: Rated-R
Bottom: Bitter, Chrome Yellow, Sharp (from the tempting quad), Bitter and CY combined






Top: Chartreuse, Chartreuse (wet), True Chartreuse, True Chartreuse (wet)
Middle: Rated-R
Bottom: True Chartreuse and Chartreuse mixed, Golden Olive, Golden Olive wet_


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 30, 2009)

Could someone please compare Ego(starflash) next to Wintersky(from Chill) Thanks!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Could someone please compare Unbasic White, Gesso, White Frost, and Crystal Avalanche??? Thanks!!!_

 
Here ya go....

This was a previous swatch...so I did not do Gesso...because it was much more white matte and not close

(l-r) Unbasic White, White Frost, Crystal Avalanche, Solar White, Dazzlelight, Chill 

Indoor





Outdoor






Off topic

Note: I see tons of people making requests but never offering swatches ....wish we had more people that swatched in here...would be so great!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would be very appreciative if someone could swatch colors similar to UD's Sin. Would Benefit's Leggy be the same??


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girloflowers* 

 
_could someone please swatch NYX strawberry milkshake lipstick next to MAC's Snob lipstick?_

 

*Indoor*





*Outdoor*





Top - NYX Strawberry Milk
Bottom - MAC Snob


----------



## blowyourmind (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_can an NC45/C7 swatch *Sunny By Nature* msf beside warmed and *shooting star* and if possible warm blend, please?_

 
sorry not on darker skin, but hopefully this will help you (or anyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )!





*Sunny By Nature MSF, Shooting Star MSF*, Global Glow MSF, Pearl Sunshine BP, Golden Bronzer, Refined Golden Bronzer


----------



## Nadeshda (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone know how Magnetique lipglass and Style Minx from Heatherette compare? TY in advance


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Could someone kindly swatch *Gentle, Love Thing, Lovecrush, Merrily and Apple Red *(pro)?  Preferably in natural light, hopefully on NC30 skintone.

Thanks so much!_

 
Heres Merrily on NC45...I know its an old request, but maybe it will help someone else?










on the left - applied with Crown's Italian Badger Flat Bronzer brush


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_I know these aren't alike but can I please get these swatches next to each other:

Plumage e/s
Strike a pose e/s
Prussian e/s_

 

Sorry, I don't have Prussian


----------



## LisaOrestea (Aug 2, 2009)

I would love to see a swatch of "blue eve" lipstick from the 2001 eden rocks collection.

Its gonna be a tough one for me to hunt down, and I want to know that it is going to be worth my time first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it could be an "on lip" swatch, then even better


----------



## twilightessence (Aug 3, 2009)

This may be a long shot but can someone swatch Ego to the pink side of Too Faced shadow duo Hollywood Ho-Down? Thanks!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zekelaz* 

 
_Hi, Swatch comparing MAC Femme Fi and Ricepaper. Light skin. 
Thanks!_

 
Femme-Fi (left) Ricepaper (right) in all 3 pics

indoors w/ flash:





outdoors w/ no flash:


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Would someone be able to swatch Glamour Check (Starflash) and Beauty Burst (Barbie Loves Mac) side by side pretty please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here is Glamour Check! on the left and Beauty Burst on the right:






Swatched on NW25/30 skin- Natural Lighting, no editing except resized:


----------



## lara (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_hi,

Could someone swatch Vegas Volt and Coral Polyp? Just wanna see if they are dupes.

TIA!!!_

 




Morange (Amplified Creme)
*Vegas Volt* (Amplified Creme)
*Coral Polyp* (Amplified Creme)


----------



## macmistress (Aug 7, 2009)

*Guerlain Rouge Sultan lip velvet*

Can someone please provide this swatch? on their own lips? preferble an nc 37 skin?

Thanx so much.


----------



## Karhinoplastie (Aug 7, 2009)

I'd like a swatch of Haunting e/s vs Aqua (pro) e/s, TIA!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_if anyone who had grand entrance could swatch creme de miel on light or midtoned skin, it would be fantastic !!_

 
Creme de Meil (L), Grand Entrance (R)








Creme de Miel (top) & Grand Entrance (bottom) on NC35 skin.
L-R: no base, painterly p/p, fawntastic ccb, fix+

Flash






No Flash


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_requesting *bright future* vs. *crest the wave* eyeshadows side by side please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......i've only seen seperate pics but none side by side. TIA!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Excuse the terrible chipped nailpolish!!!


L to R in both pics:

Going Bananas - Crest The Wave - Golden Lemon pigment

outside, no flash:









_

 
No Flash
creme royal vs. *crest the wave* 
*bright future* vs. Gold (frost) pigment





Outdoor Natural Light
creme royal vs. *crest the wave* 
*bright future* vs. Gold (frost) pigment


----------



## Bey28 (Aug 9, 2009)

*MUFE foundation botle in 200ml or 500ml*

Hi all,

does anyone have any pictures of the foundation bottle from MUFE when you order the 200 or 500ml size? I want to buy the Face and Body foundation and I can save a lot more money if I purchase the larger size but i want to see what the bottle looks like first. Or if you don't have any pictures, can anyone tell me if the bottle is the same as the 50ml glass bottle of F&B? I hate that bottle to be honest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA ladies


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellovesmac* 

 
_can somebody swatch One-Off e/s (Love That Look Col.)vs Gulf Stream e/s (Cool Heat Col.) vs Newly Minted e/s please,
Thanks_

 
I don't have Newly Minted, but here's the other two:











One-off on the left and Gulf Stream on the right. One-off is more straight green while Gulf Stream is a teal colour.
Swatched on NW30 skin with no base


----------



## Vicodin (Aug 14, 2009)

hi there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm looking for a dupe for blooming powder blush (cult of cherry LE MAC) - i don't care which brand but i have to have this colour again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you very much!


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 14, 2009)

new spirit lg vs. queen bee please!


----------



## Merenwen (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Could someone please swatch MAC Smoke & Diamonds vs. Benefit Skinny Jeans and next to it apply S&D over Skinny Jeans?
Preferably on pale skin like NC 15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks!_

 
Smoke and Diamonds, Skinny Jeans and S&D over Skinny Jeans on NC15 skin. Hth!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_would somebody kindly be able to swatch steamy, shimmermoss and swimming eyeshadows for me please? not bothered about skintone but i would prefer a swatch without a base or just using udpp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks_

 
This are my first swatches, because I can only use a crappy iphone camera









First image , upper part -bare skin, lower part over UDPP Steamy, Shimmermoss and swimming
Second image Swimming, shimmermoss and steamy
Even though they look alike a lot Steamy is a little darker then shimmermoss


----------



## nicolemari (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annixa* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Urban Decay Flavored Body Powder in Honey or Marshmallow? TIA._

 
I don't have Marshmallow, but I swatched Cinnamon and Cake (but I think both have been discontinued) if anyone else wanted to see them!





Honey, Cinnamon, Cake


----------



## Cocktail_party (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi there, this might be a long shot, but could someone get me a swatch of Wizard nail lacquer from MAC's Hipnotique collection that came out back in 2004?  TIA!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Can someone please do ~

Ego vs. Wintersky
*Style Snob vs. Mauvement* vs. Smudged Violet

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*clickable*
Sorry, I don' have Smudged Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Without flash;




With flash;


----------



## lara (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Hey lovelies,
Could someone do a swatch of *Big Bow* lipstick (from the Hello Kitty Collection) and *Rock Out* slimshine?
Thank you! <3_

 
originally posted by *PinkPearl*.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_Here is a comparison of Big Bow l/s with Rock out slimshine, which is the closest thing i have to big bow ls.








Rock out slimshine on the left Big bow lipstick on the right_


----------



## Cinci (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi!  The following is a list of Lipsticks that I have not seen in person, I was hoping someone could swatch some (or all!) of the following lipsticks as a group or against colors that you think are similar.  If you could provide a picture of these in the tubes as well it would be great!  If the swatches were done on NC/NW20-NC/NW350 skin it would be most helpful!

Centerfold
Lingerie
B-Cup
Fun Fun ( or this next to Out to shock would be helpful too)
Smile (or this next to Sandy B would be very helpful too)
Goddess
Stroke Of Lust

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


----------



## martaboy (Aug 20, 2009)

Could someone post swatches of Dovefeather e/s next to purples from Private Viewing quad? TIA


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 21, 2009)

Can someone please post swatches of Naval Blue piggie and Marine Ultra piggie? And if you have it how they compare to Atlantic Blue e/s. Thanks.


----------



## resin (Aug 22, 2009)

may i please get swatches of: fab & flash / firespot / off the page

thanks :]


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 22, 2009)

Could I please see a swatch of Urban Decay Green Goddess *vs.* Fresh Approach from the Photo Realism Quad?


----------



## NAnNightCut (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsweettart* 

 
_i would love to see *pink nouveau *on someones's lips (my lips are pigmented) thanks_

 






Here is Pink nouveau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bad Quality i kow, but it looks like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it's natural sunlight.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Aug 23, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Redhead MSF with Improvise MB?
Thanks!


----------



## SuSana (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafi* 

 
_Could I get a swatch of Violet Trance e/s in comparsion to Parfait Amour? 

TIA!!_

 
In all 4 pics:  Parfait Amour on the left & Violet Trance on the right

*flash:*






*no flash:*





*
flash:
*



*

no flash:
*


----------



## lara (Aug 24, 2009)

Please don't post random swatches without matching swatch request quotes - this thread works on a very specific template and it's important that _all _users follow it. Please don't be lazy.

If you've never used the swatch request thread before or need a refresher, please read the first post in this thread.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadow swatches*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kazzii-Loves-MA* 

 
_Hi my lovelies, 
id really love to purchase a few shadows, but would preferr to see swatches first. so is it possible someone could swatch knight divine, haunting, *silverthorn* and *vellum*. thanks so much, kindest regards kayleigh x x x x_


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_could someone swatch Rich & Earthy (from Notoriety quad) with Firespot, Fab & Flashy or Off The Page? or all of those together would be great!_

 
off the page on the left, rich & earthy on the right


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicolemari* 

 
_Hello! Could someone possibly swatch deep truth vs star by night (starflash)? I want to make sure they aren't too similar before I buy deep truth._

 

Deep Truth (l)  Star By Night (r)


----------



## luhly4 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starlightx* 

 
_Would someone mind doing a swatch of Mutiny Pigment vs. the light blue technakohl (sp?) from the Makeup Art Cosmetics collection?

Thank you SO much!!!_

 
Mutiny Pigment on left, Artistic License Technakohl on right


----------



## dreamer246 (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Just a Girl* 

 
_Could someone please swatch DaftPink vs. PorcelainPink vs. Blonde. On light skin if it's possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Thanks._

 
I posted this swatch before. I don't have Porcelain Pink though, but you can look at the comparison between the other 2.

Blonde - Daft Pink






Blonde - Daft Pink - Petticoat


----------



## Yia (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I know this was asked awhile ago, but I couldn't find an answering swatch anywhere, so I thought I'd request it again (since it was a long time ago that someone else asked, I hope that's okay).

I would love a swatch of:
Handwritten (matte2) vs Brown Down (veluxe)

TIA!!!!_

 
OK, I've got the pics, not the best, but I'll keep trying.

Brown down on the left and top. Handwritten on the right and bottom

Brown down is lighter and it takes about two or three applications to get it to show(on my skin). Handwritten is heavier and darker. You will need to be careful in how much you pick up if you want to put a light amount on.

Swatched with no flash except for the back of hand (only way to get brown down to show up on my skin), on NW45 skin/NW50 pimple makrs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No primer etc on skin.

Hope this helps


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 8, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Trace Gold and Sunbasque blushes preferably on NW15/NW20 skin tone, thanks!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Monsy* 

 
_Can someone please swatch gesso vs crystal avalanche vs white frost 

thank you_

 
Here you go: White Frost, Crystal Avalanche and Gesso. Indoors, the first picture is with flash and the second without.

Oh forgot to mention, there is no base so they are on bare skin!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_I know these aren't alike but can I please get these swatches next to each other:

Plumage e/s
Strike a pose e/s
Prussian e/s_

 
Here are Prussian, Strike A Pose, Plumage. They are on bare skin, pictures are taken indoors. With flash and without.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amabel* 

 
_Can someone please make me a swatch of mac eyeshadow malt, copperplate and yogurt? Thank you._

 
I'm sorry, I don't have Malt but here's the other two:

Yogurt and Copperplate. Again, they are on bare skin, indoors, with and without flash.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennafizzy* 

 
_the new starflash ego vs. pink opal pigment please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here are Ego and Pink Opal pigment on bare skin. Unfortunately I didn't capture the beautiful pinkish sheen Pink Opal has. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I hope these will do. Pictures taken indoors, with flash and without.


----------



## elle25 (Sep 13, 2009)

Could somebody please post swatches on their hand (preferably light skinned since I'm lighter than NC15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) of the following MAC lipglosses?

bliss me
elaborate
white hot
cavalier
scent me
rayothon
fool for you
truth and light
soft sun


----------



## perfectdefect (Sep 13, 2009)

Could someone please post a swatch side by side of Night Violet mattene and Urban Decay Confessions.  Preferably on pale skin, thanks tons.


----------



## Sanderlees (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_Could someone do a comparison of Improvise MB (Colour Craft) and Nuance MB (Sonic Chic)? I'd be really grateful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Left: Nuance 
Right: Improvise


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 13, 2009)

Would anyone be able to compare swatched of the Mineralize blushes from color craft: Daft Pink, Hand Finish, and Cheek & Cheerful to any of the other MB's that are similar (either from Sonic Chic/Grand Duos)?
Thanks


----------



## rdent (Sep 14, 2009)

can someone swatch mac technakohl in grey print...


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 16, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Polished Ivory and Pure White Paint Sticks with Polished Ivory and Pure White Pigments preferably on NW15 skin. Thanks! 

I need one of these for Halloween!


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 17, 2009)

Can anyone swatch the ORIGINAL heatherette. The color, not the collection. Thanks!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 18, 2009)

Can someone swatch 

(1) MAC's Hipster F/W 09 next to MAC's Kirsch mattene from the COC collection

(2) Lorac gold eyeshadow 

For me, please?  I would so appreciate it


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 20, 2009)

an add on to post #1392, does anyone have *Hipster l/s* (from this or any past collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that they can swatch next to *Sci Fi Delity l/s* (Neo Sci Fi)? thank you! Hope I can return a swatch favor for someone too!


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Can someone please possibly swatch So This Season vs Date Night vs Funtabulous lipglass? Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Can somebody please do ~

A Whiter White Vs Rondelle

Tone: Grey Vs Gentle Fume

TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Top: Warmer White  from Tone: Grey
Bottom: Rondelle from Gentle Fume






Top: Gentle Fume quad 
gentle fume, carbon, waft, rondelle
Bottom : Tone:Grey
the right smoke, waft, tone grey, warmer white


----------



## roxy_rouge (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Haunting and Aquadisiac?_

 
Swatched with no base on nc15 skin




















HTH!


----------



## Vlcatko (Sep 22, 2009)

Could someone compare *Solar White* with *Photorealism*, please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Anna Phalactyc (Sep 22, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Faultlessly F/W l/s (Trend F/W 09) vs. Smoked Purple l/s (MAC Pro), preferably on fair skin & unlined lips?


----------



## peachy pink (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey lovelies, could somebody do a swatch of "See Sheer" lipstick on lips & hand?
TIA! <3


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 22, 2009)

Can somebody please do a swatch of ~


Napoleon Perdis #65 Lime Vs. MAC Rated R 


TIA


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Can someone please swatch side by side haux and blackberry e/s (Mac)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_can anyone swatch nocturnelle for me net to the purple color in earthy riches preferable on light skin Im NW15_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_Girls, could you swatch me Smoke&Diamonds vs. Knight?

Does Knight going on the blue a little? 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Can we also please have ~

Pandamonium Vs. Charred

*Alum Vs. Cumulus*


TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
All in daylight on NC15 over Artdeco e/s base






Haux, Blackberry, Nocturnelle, purple side of Earthly Riches MES
Smoke & Diamonds, Knight, Alum, Cumulus


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_Girls, could you swatch me Smoke&Diamonds vs. Knight?

Does Knight going on the blue a little? 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Can we also please have ~

Pandamonium Vs. Charred

Alum Vs. Cumulus


TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SuSana (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_Could someone compare *Solar White* with *Photorealism*, please? Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Photo Realism (L) vs. Solar White (R)

no flash:






Clockwise from top left: Photo Realism - Solar White - Nanogold - Shore Leave

flash:





no flash:







L to R: Nanogold - Shore Leave - Photo Realism - Solar White

no flash:


----------



## Sparkle_lite (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone swatch:

Cyber l/s and Night Violet Mattene?


Thanks!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *petalpusher* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Night Violet, Kirsch, and Bing mattenes?_

 
Don't have Kirsch.

1st: Autobody Red
2nd: Warning!
3rd: Burnin'
*4th: Night Violet*
*5th: Bing*






another view of Night Violet:





I fount an old image of my cult of cherry swatches:


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ksaelee* 

 
_can someone swatch way to love(a rose romance) vs. nude rose(dsquared2)? tia!_

 
Since there are a lot of people wondering how close 3N, Plink and Nude Rose (from DSquared) are, here's the swatch.  There is a swatch of Nude Rose v. Plink in the DSquared Swatch Forum.


----------



## ejr286 (Sep 27, 2009)

Can someone swatch Our Pick vs Fresh Brew vs Creme Cerise lipsticks, please?  Thanks much!


----------



## SuSana (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Could someone please compare Mylar to Phloof! and/or Blanc Type and/or Vanilla. I am wondering if I should get Mylar?  Thanks!_

 
Left: Phloof!
Right: (top) Vanilla (bottom) Mylar

no flash:






L to R: Phloof! - Mylar - Vanilla

both no flash:


----------



## FemmeFatale (Sep 28, 2009)

Can someone swatch Morange vs Neon Orange Lipstick?


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 29, 2009)

a swatch comparison preferably on lips of Most Popular l/s (from hello kitty and color craft) and Blood Red l/s (from dsquared)... TIA


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 1, 2009)

can someone swatch the original Heatherette? The color, not the collection. Thanks!


----------



## resin (Oct 3, 2009)

may i please get a swatch of these lipsticks side by side: 

pure rose / ungaro
nude rose / d squared

thanks :]


----------



## themaczealot (Oct 5, 2009)

Can someone swatch fashion groupie next to hepkat


----------



## kkischer04 (Oct 5, 2009)

Can someone swatch DSquared B stick with Style Blacks Blue Flame over???

I want to see if it makes it even more amazazing


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Oct 6, 2009)

Can someone please swatch MAC's Dollymix and Posey blushes on light skin tone preferred. 

I'm looking for  MAC Blush that will give that sheer, shimmery glow (think fairy) look in a pink color.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 6, 2009)

Could someone swatch Blanc Type, Gesso eye shadows and Polished Ivory pigment. On NW15 skin tone, thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_Hi everyone!  I'm looking for a really good nude lippie from MAC, could someone please swatch any of or all of the lippies: BLANKETLY, MYTH, HUE, DIM lip erase and ANY OTHER NUDE COLORED LIPPIES that would look nice on NC25 and/or C2 skin tone (yellow/golden undertones) without washing me out or making me look dead or sick?  
PRETTY PLEASE and THANK YOU in advance!



_

 
hth


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *firefly* 

 
_hello!!! i would love to see the MAC pro color charred red??

also the pro colors red pepper & smoke purple would be nice. please swatch on hand & lip if possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
MAC Red Pepper:


----------



## lwashington89 (Oct 12, 2009)

I wanted to know if anyone with maybe NC45/NW40 or higher was willing to do swatches of any of the dazzlegalss creme colors on the lips.  I would really appreciate it. thx in advance


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 20, 2009)

Could someone please swatch Dare Ya! (the Pink from "Devil May Dare" palette) with Da Bling and/or Swish?  thanks!


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Oct 21, 2009)

Could someone please swatch mystery beside embark. thanks in advance!


----------



## n_c (Oct 21, 2009)

Can someone please swatch The perfect cheek blush next to Cubic? Thanks


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 22, 2009)

Could someone please swatch NARS "Super Orgasm" Blush with any MAC blushes that are similar? Thanks


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_MAC tempted e/s 

VS.

URBAN DECAY stray dog e/s 
URBAN DECAY twice baked e/s 
URBAN DECAY toasted e/s 
URBAN DECAY smog e/s 
URBAN DECAY Underground e/s

TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You mean MAC Tempting, right?
I can't believe I have all these LOL... I am such a makeup junkie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Top Row (L-R): MAC Tempting, UD Stray Dog, UD Twice Baked
Bottom Row (L-R): UD Toasted, UD Smog, UD Underground







If you are looking for something close to Tempting, Smog is the closest out of those.  It's a touch lighter.  Twice Baked is similar but more brown, without the bronze that Tempting has.


----------



## kelly2509t (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey!

Could someone please swatch MAC's satin taupe against 'Wide-eyed wonder' from the smoke and mirrors pallete from MAC's holiday collection.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SuSana (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola chicas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please compare Unbasic White to Nylon, Rose Blanc & Vanilla?  Or any other similar colors.

TIA!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Hola chicas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone please compare Unbasic White to Nylon, Rose Blanc & Vanilla?  Or any other similar colors.

TIA!_

 
Here you go, from left to right: Unbasic White, Nylon, Rose Blanc, Vanilla, Solar White, Claire De Lune, Soft Force. Pictures are taken indoors, with flash and without, and with no base.

I added the Solar White, Claire de Lune and Soft Force because I think those are similar to the colours you asked for.


----------



## Karen_B (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone have comparison swatches of Benefit creaseless cream shadow in Skinny Jeans and Blackground Paint pot? Thanks!


----------



## isabela19 (Oct 24, 2009)

Could someone please swatch MAC's pigment deep purple against MES It's a miracle from MAC's holiday collection.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm requesting some swatches of Studio Fix Fluid. I bought NC20 but I think it might be too dark/orange. I'm a combo of MUFE HD 117/118/120; NARS Sheer Glow Deauville is a pretty good match and MAC MSF Liquid NC25 is a good match, too. Studio Sculpt in NC25 is a bit dark right now.

It doesn't have to be on similar skin tone, I just want an idea of the NC/W15; NC/W20 shades. If you have Studio Sculpt in NC20-25, that'd be of help, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Thanks!!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoenix06* 

 
_Hi again everyone!  Another request, could someone please swatch either* MAC face & body foundation C2* or* MAC Studio fix powder foundation C2 *with both* MUFE HD foundations in #117 *and/or *#120*.  I've heard alot of nice things about the MUFE HD foundation and would like to try it, but it's so hard to match my skin to so many foundations (usually too pink/red for me).  I unfortunately can't make it to a sephora store in the mean while so I can't ask for samples plus this foundation is pricey.  I have more of yellow/golden undertones to my skin.
*PLEASE and THANK YOU in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I swatched F&B in C2 next to 117, 118 & 120, for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








At top is 118, in middle is C2, on left is 117 and right is 120. I say 120 is closest to C2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 118 is more beige while 117 & 120 are more yellow. Big difference between 117 & 118, huh? I think they should've made 118 a bit lighter, as it's so close to 120.




_(I swear my hand is not that pink IRL!)_


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 28, 2009)

Could someone please swatch MAC Folie e/s vs. MAC A Little Folie e/s and any other similar colors by MAC?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rossella* 

 
_Hello, i'm searching for a *Moon's reflection* eyeshadow swatch, thanks!_

 
I know this is really old, but here are some of my blue shadows and Moon's reflection with them


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 30, 2009)

Can anybody swatch:
Magnetique lipglass vs. Creme Allure dazzleglass creme

Phiff! dazzleglass vs. Moth to Flame dazzleglass

TIA!!


----------



## Sashan (Nov 3, 2009)

Can someone swatch Magnetized from the Sorceress Palette and Devil-May-Care MES together?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 4, 2009)

I had requested a side by side swatch of MAC Kirsch and MAC Hipster a while back...now that I have both, I thought I would share the comparison with anyone else who was curious. This is the same swatch, in different lighting. One was taken (with flash) in darker lighting and this is what is more accurate, to my eye at least...indoors. The second one was taken in brighter lighting...and picks up more of a variation than the other one.


----------



## Mooon_light65 (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanderlees* 

 
_I've only ever filled requests here, but have never requested.. so here is my first:

I would love to see as many of the "N" shades of lip products as possible... 
ie. 1N, 2N, 3N.. etc for both lipsticks and lipglasses

Thanks!!_

 
I Have swatch them for you, and compare them to Nude Rose & Hue.

L-R 
Nude Rose, 3N, Hue

I am NC30 just to let you know

I hope the quality is not that bad & and this helps...


----------



## lara (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanderlees* 

 
_I've only ever filled requests here, but have never requested.. so here is my first:

I would love to see as many of the "N" shades of lip products as possible... 
ie. 1N, 2N, 3N.. etc for both lipsticks and lipglasses

Thanks!!_

 





*3N *lipstick





*3N* lipstick on lips





*2N *lipglass





*2N *lipglass on lips


----------



## kkischer04 (Nov 4, 2009)

Can some one swatch UD"s Goddess vs Adore


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Can someone please swatch NARS Afghan red l/s for me? Thank in advance


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lorelai* 

 
_Would someone kindly post a comparison swatch of Rad Purple from the Kat Von D True Romance Eyeshadow Palette – Beethoven next to similar shades from other brands (preferably MAC, Make Up Forever, Stila, or Urban Decay), please? 

Thank you in advanced!



_

 

All these are with no base under them...the first one (with text) was taken with no flash/natural light. UD Ransom is a tad darker than this in person...I describe Rad Purple as a very dark bluish purple, almost navy really, close to MAC's Graphology...but with tiny/finely milled glitter specks (light purply fuschia specks)....you can kind of see that in the pics if you look close.











Just adding purple swatches to go along with post above ^


*Stila Montmarte palette.*









*
Miscellaneous*


----------



## vixo (Nov 8, 2009)

Could anybody please swatch Utter Fun l/s vs Lustering l/s ? 
Many Thanks in Advance


----------



## bis (Nov 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Tempting e/s Vs. Bronze e/s?  Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So different in the pot, so close on my skin (why do I have both?). Bronze comes out a bit darker and a bit redder than Tempting. Picture taken in what goes for daylight at this time of year and w/o flash. hth


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 14, 2009)

I would really like to see Pro longwear durashell on lips with the topcoat on. I am NC 25.


----------



## Rock N Soul (Nov 16, 2009)

If anyone can think of good purple smokey combos, is possible on lighter skin. Or if you guys know any combos that's also appreciated: ) Thanx in advance


----------



## romi79_2008 (Nov 17, 2009)

Can`t  decide if I need all 3, please help
Blacktrack vs Blitz&glitz vs Lithograph
Thank you


----------



## peachy pink (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey sweethearts,
It'd be too great if someone could do a swatch on a paintpot (preferably Painterly) of
- Blackberry
- Yogurt
- and in between maybe Da Bling and Swish 

That would be so sweet!
xo


----------



## Yia (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Would love to see Mayhem MES versus Gilt By Association MES. Thanks!_

 
Here you go,

1st Picture Left Mayhem, right Gilt by Association.  
2nd Picture Left, Gilt by Association and right Mayhem.  

Foiled with MAC Fix+ on NW45 skin untreated.


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nids* 

 
_Can someone please swatch MAC Tan pigment vs Cocomotion pigment together ? Thanks !_

 





















(NC45)


----------



## Cerydwen (Nov 20, 2009)

Could someone please swatch MAC Embrace lipstick with CB-96 lipstick - thanks!!!


----------



## Karhinoplastie (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Hey. Could someone please swatch MAC's Shy Girl L/S with Love Nectar L/G on top

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry it's not a real swatch, but I thought this picture might help.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 22, 2009)

Would someone be able to swatch NARS Orgasm with Benefit Coralista. Preferable on NC15-20 skin. Thanks


----------



## Papa_Keilbasa (Nov 22, 2009)

Could someone swatch Kat Von D's Underage Red and Misfit lipsticks please? They don't need to be beside eachother.

thanks!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Nov 24, 2009)

request swatches of the following:

MAC coral e/s (pro) vs. MAC rule e/s 
MAC cantaloupe powder blush (pro) vs. MAC samoa silk e/s

Thanks in advance


----------



## kaexbabey (Nov 27, 2009)

*Treasured *lipstick from the Baroque Boudoir collection VS. *Cherish* lipstick please.


----------



## TeresitaMC (Nov 27, 2009)

My first request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can someone please swatch The Lap of Luxury lipgloss from Baroque Boudoir with Enchantress lipglass and Love Nectar l/g also if possible.
Thank you!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Nov 27, 2009)

Can someone swatch lipsticks from the Baroque Boudoir Collection... Treasured vs Brave New Bronze and Prive vs Rose Romance and St Germain?

That would be amazing! Thanks!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Nars Orgasm Dupes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DianAdams* 

 
_i would love to see people who have both Nars orgasm blush, and some of the dupes out there.  And pictures of what they look like next to each other.  I love my orgasm, but it is kinda pricey._

 
From the two "dupes" I have, I think Aveda Apricot Glow comes closest. Nars is a bit more pigmented. Milani Luminous is less pigmented, and a bit more pink...also has more "shimmer" (not frost or glitter) to it. I tend to favor Milani Luminous for my fair NC20ish skin.


----------



## obscuria (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Can anyone do a swatch of GRAIN-ERA-ARENA on a light skin-tone, I want to buy all 3 of them , but I can`t tell from MAc site how similar they are, and there is no MAc in my country. Thanx_

 
I only have Era and Arena, but I hope they are a little helpful.


----------



## sunnyisland (Nov 30, 2009)

Could someone please post a comparison swatch of the following MAC lipsticks:-

-- Blankety
-- Viva Glam II
-- Myth
-- Creme d'Nude

Perferably on fair skin or pale to medium lips. Nevertheless, all help is much appreciated!

I need some help in deciding which nude lipstick to get. Thank you very much!


----------



## versace (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Love Nectar *

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paige2727* 

 
_Could someone please swatch love nectar lustreglass??
I would love to see it!!



_

 

love nectar on pigmented lips.


----------



## versace (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunnyisland* 

 
_Could someone please post a comparison swatch of the following MAC lipsticks:-

-- Blankety
-- Viva Glam II
-- Myth
-- Creme d'Nude

Perferably on fair skin or pale to medium lips. Nevertheless, all help is much appreciated!

I need some help in deciding which nude lipstick to get. Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

this is creme d nude on pigment5ed lips,sorry the picture is a bit yellow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i own both myth and creme d nude and its basicly the same color,but different finish,creme d nude is glossier


----------



## co_quette (Nov 30, 2009)

can someone please swatch nars copacabana multiple next to the new luxor multiple?


----------



## Liek (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm looking for swatches of pink MAC blushes on NC15 skin! Since I'm living in the Netherlands, and not all collections are available here, it would be nice if it are permanent blushes.


Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 9, 2009)

Can someone please swatch Smoke & Diamonds along with any other MAC or non-MAC dupes? I really want this eyeshadow and I think I may have a dupe for it (GOSH #14 - Grey Brown), so it'll save me some money if its not worth buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!

Also, is there a MAC dupe for UD's Freakster? I'm obsessed over purples! Thanx!


----------



## Bluebell (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Smoke & Diamonds along with any other MAC or non-MAC dupes? I really want this eyeshadow and I think I may have a dupe for it (GOSH #14 - Grey Brown), so it'll save me some money if its not worth buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA!

Also, is there a MAC dupe for UD's Freakster? I'm obsessed over purples! Thanx!_

 





Smoke and Diamonds is #1 at the picture, the best dupe I found was Coastal Scents Hot Pot S10 (#13), not the same but similar.


----------



## ms73 (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope this helps; _*Snob*_ is on top, _*Saint Germain*_ (pastel pink) is below

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cheburashka* 

 
_Could someone please swatch how Mac's Snob compares to Saint Germain ?

I'm going to for a Barbie themed look for a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and want something pink but not too too pink. Which one is more neutral ? 


Any help is greatly appreciated ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ms73 (Dec 19, 2009)

I included 3 colors - *Painterly* (I use it as an eyeshadow base for all but the lightest eyeshadows, I'm NC25), _*Bare Study*_ (has a pearl sheen to it), _*Girl Friendly*_ (is a rose shade). The swatches are in that order from top to bottom in the 2 pics.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PlatinumV* 

 
_Ok, I'm new, lost in all these sections, so I hope I am in the right place to ask... I've tried to search the forum, but I suppose my request is too general for finding results... 
Could someone post a swatch, please, of Paint Pot in very light colours? I would like to find one to use as eyeshadow base and I am very pale. Thank you._


----------



## kellia (Dec 19, 2009)

requesting please *urban decay primer-sin* and *mac shadestick-nurture*, thanks in advance!

edited to add request for wham bam glam and OPI you don't know jacques polish


----------



## obscuria (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch Shroom and Next To Nothing? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Both pictures in natural daylight


----------



## Junkie (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_id really appreciate it if anyone could swatch comparisons of the following:

Humid vs De Menthe

Night Owl, Stroke of Midnight, Wait Til Dark, Contrast

TIA!_

 





L-R: De Menthe, Steamy, Humid


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elle25* 

 
_Could somebody please swatch Pink Pearl p/g next to All Girl p/g? Preferably on NC15 or close to._

 








All girl on top, pink pearl bottom,swatched dry, no base, nc 20 or lighter


----------



## romi79_2008 (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ButterflyDior77* 

 
_Can someone swatch Mac's Patina e/s thanks!_

 




I`m aware you can barely see it but this is swatched heavily, dry, no base, nc 20


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ButterflyDior77* 

 
_*Can someone please swatch Mac's Twig with Cream in your coffee lipstick (if possible) for comparison. *

Also looking for a swatch of Mac's Crosswires lipstick, and Mac Haux e/s.

Thanks!_

 
I posted this before, in the Creme Team swatch thread http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...80/index2.html

Creme Cup - Faux - Brave (I think)
Cosmo - Fast Play
Creme In Your Coffee - Capricious
Twig
Lippie on the far right is Brick-O-La


----------



## lara (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ButterflyDior77* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Mac's Twig with Cream in your coffee lipstick (if possible) for comparison. 

Also looking for a swatch of Mac's Crosswires lipstick, and Mac Haux e/s.

Thanks!_

 




*Crosswires *and Lickable





*Crosswires*





*Crosswires*





*Crosswires *lipstick, Ensign lustreglass


----------



## Monsy (Dec 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myzleelee* 

 
_can someone swatch urban decay glitter liners plz....tia_


----------



## appleblossm (Dec 27, 2009)

Can someone please post a swatch of* Summerfruit *cremestick liner on bare lips? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mooon_light65 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everyone, could some plz do comparsion of HIGH DEF vs WARM ME UP lipstick please???? Thaaaannnnnksssss xxx


----------



## hawaii02 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Could someone please swatch UD Last Call and MAC Star Violet together?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_I'd like to see Urban Decay's *Last Call* and MAC's *Star Violet* swatched together so I can see the difference. I don't want to buy both if they are too similar... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks so much for your help!_

 
Top is Last Call (more purple on my hand)
Bottom SV..duochromy purply brown


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Request*
Mac's Taupe, Charismatic, and Retro lipstick swatches on hand or lips.

Thanks!


----------



## elle25 (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone please swatch Old Gold, Blue Brown and Green Brown pigments with Old Gold in the middle. Preferably on lighter skin.


----------



## Junkie (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone please swatch:

Delft, Rollickin', & Otherworldly Paintpots please?

+ a photo of the pots side by side? (if possible)

Is there a significant difference between them all? I layer over Rollickin' and it works really well with lighter blue/aqua colours and just wanted to know if I really need to purchase any of the other 3.

TIA!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone please swatch Superdupernatural MB with Fab-Dabulous MB preferably on NW15/NW20 skintone, thank you!


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been searching the internet for a comparison shot between:

Bang on Blue and
Stylin' (Lucky Tom quad)

If someone could throw Violet Trance into the mix, that would be most excellent. Thank you very much!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mooon_light65* 

 
_Hi everyone, could some plz do comparsion of HIGH DEF vs WARM ME UP lipstick please???? Thaaaannnnnksssss xxx_

 
NC40 Skin - High Def (L) - Warm Me Up (R)

In direct light:







Indoors:


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_I have been searching the internet for a comparison shot between:

Bang on Blue and
Stylin' (Lucky Tom quad)

If someone could throw Violet Trance into the mix, that would be most excellent. Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont have Bang on Blue but I have swatched the other two.

NC40 Skin - Swatched over Painterly
Stylin' (L) - Violet Trance (R)


In direct light:





Indoors:






In my opinion, both these e/s have poor colour payoff. I had to swatch these heavily to get the colour payoff in these photos and even then it's not great.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_*Treasured *lipstick from the Baroque Boudoir collection VS. *Cherish* lipstick please._

 
Top - Cherish
Bottom - Treasured

Indoors:





In direct light:





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Can someone swatch lipsticks from the Baroque Boudoir Collection... *Treasured vs Brave New Bronze* and Prive vs Rose Romance and St Germain?

That would be amazing! Thanks!_

 
Top - Brave New Bronze
Bottom - Treasured

Indoors:





In direct light:






Brave New Bronze and Cherish are pretty close colours. Cherish is just a bit more brown. Treasured is much lighter than both those colours.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkieyardbird* 

 
_MAC BlueBrown pigment vs. Too Faced Label Whore


If someone could swatch these two for me I'd love you forever and ever and ever...




_

 

Here you go, Too Faced Label Whore on left, Mac Blue Brown Pigment on right. No primer, pictures taken indoors, with and without flash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are almost identical on my NC15 skin. The Mac pigment reflects the greenish blue little more, but not much, and they both are reddish browns.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_I have been searching the internet for a comparison shot between:

Bang on Blue and
Stylin' (Lucky Tom quad)

If someone could throw Violet Trance into the mix, that would be most excellent. Thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here are all three colours you requested! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From left Bang On Blue, Stylin' (Lucky Tom quad), Violet Trance (from Pandamonium Eyes quad). Pictures are taken indoors with and without flash and BoB and VT are on bare skin, Stylin' is swatched on Urban Decay Primer Potion (it just didn't want to show up without it?).


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch:

Delft, Rollickin', & Otherworldly Paintpots please?

+ a photo of the pots side by side? (if possible)

Is there a significant difference between them all? I layer over Rollickin' and it works really well with lighter blue/aqua colours and just wanted to know if I really need to purchase any of the other 3.

TIA!_

 
Here are from left to right Delft, Rollickin' and Otherworldly Paintpots. Pictures are taken indoors, with and without flash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Delft is shimmery dark teal. Otherworldly is matte, no shimmer at all.
I think you can manage without Otherworldly if you have Rollickin', they are very similar in colour, Rollickin' just has shimmer. Otherworldly is a bit brighter too. Delft is quite unique and it is a beautiful colour, but I can't really tell if it's something you have to have.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Request* 

Could someone swatch Mac's brighter red lip liners like "Red Enriched" "Cherry" "Redd" ...


----------



## Karhinoplastie (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Smoke & Diamonds along with any other MAC or non-MAC dupes? I really want this eyeshadow and I think I may have a dupe for it (GOSH #14 - Grey Brown), so it'll save me some money if its not worth buying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 TIA!

Also, is there a MAC dupe for UD's Freakster? I'm obsessed over purples! Thanx!_

 

I know someone replied with a picture of dupes but I thought I'd post my comparison swatches of Smoke and Diamonds vs GOSH #14 anyway! HTH.

With flash (smoke and diamonds is on the left, gosh 14 on the right):



http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/IMG_1647.jpg


http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/IMG_1650.jpg


Natural light:

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/IMG_1652.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/IMG_1659.jpg

http://i305.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/IMG_1663.jpg



Basically, Smoke and Diamonds is more on the dirty, ashy side, and GOSH 14 is warmer, it has more red to it. Also, as you probably know since you have it, it has those silver glitters in it that tends to fall over the face, which Smoke and Diamonds doesn't have. I go with GOSH 14 for a party look, but if I don't want the glitter, Smoke and Diamonds is better.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jan 10, 2010)

**Swatch Request** 


Can someone please swatch MAC Dubonnet lipstick and Revlon Certainly Red? If you have one, the other, or both, please? Thanks!


----------



## sleepyhead (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_Could someone compare Deep Blue Green vs. Green Forest  pigment for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hope this helps


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Can someone please post swatches of *Steamy* and *Waternymph* eyeshadows together for comparison? Thank you!_

 
Steamy on the left and Waternymph on the right - no base on NC35 skin.


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jan 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Hey!

Could someone please swatch MAC's satin taupe against 'Wide-eyed wonder' from the smoke and mirrors pallete from MAC's holiday collection.

Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

swatched on NC40 skin w/ Painterly pp base.  Satin Taupe, Wide-eyed Wonder, Hypnotizing






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Superdupernatural MB with Fab-Dabulous MB preferably on NW15/NW20 skintone, thank you!_

 
NC40 skin.  Superdupernatural, Fad-Dabulous


----------



## NMTOLEDO (Jan 15, 2010)

*Swatch Request*

Can someone please swatch Mac's Cremeblush Ladyblush and Posey with Cremeblend blush Florida, So sweet-so easy and Joie-de-Vivre, for comparison.
Thank you!!!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jan 16, 2010)

Could someone possibly do a comparison swatch with MAC *Chamomile* e/s from Warm & Cozy & Urban Decay *Foxy* e/s, as well as other similar eyeshadows from MAC? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jan 16, 2010)

can someone please swatch the mineral lotion from warm and cozy on skin please? preferably nc35ish and higher


----------



## versace (Jan 17, 2010)

could someone please swatch 2n lipglass and revealing lipglass with myth or creme d nude or underage or c thru or shy girl.thanx


----------



## obscuria (Jan 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_could someone swatch Electra, Rondelle, Knight Divine & Silver Ring please? tia!_

 

I only have three of them but here you go.


----------



## xJustgirlie (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone can swatch Pretty Please lipstick? (If possible in combination with Angel or Creme d'nude)


----------



## Zantedge (Jan 24, 2010)

(I couldn't find the original request, so I just copied it from above)

Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_could someone swatch *Electra*, *Rondelle*, Knight Divine & Silver Ring please? tia!_



On paler than NW15 skin, natural light, no flash, no base.












left: Rondelle
right: Electra


----------



## Junkie (Jan 25, 2010)

Could someone please swatch Rich Purple pigment and Grape pigment please? TIA!


----------



## Vlcatko (Jan 26, 2010)

If someone could do comparison swatches of MAC Mont Black (from Chill colection) and Smashbox Envy, I would be most grateful


----------



## Six7Eight (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love to see a swatch of MAC Blushcreme in Lilicent. Preferably on fair skin, but anything at all would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatch a comparison of The Perfect Cheek blush and Blushbaby. Thanks!_

 
I'm NC40 but the inside of my arm is probably closer to NC30 or even lighter maybe.

The Perfect Cheek comes out ashy on my face and I much prefer Blushbaby which gives a really healthy glow. The Perfect Cheek would be good for ladies with fair skin IMO.


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone would be able to swatch all or any of the follow blushes that they may have side by side for me:

Gingerly 
Sincere 
Cantaloupe 
Sunbasque_

 

I only have Sunbasque and Gingerly. 

Gingerly is a Sheertone and and Sunbasque is a Sheertone Shimmer.

I'm NC40, but inside of arm is probably closer to NC30.


----------



## obscuria (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Perky, Girl Friendly and Fresco Rose Paint Pots?

Side by side swatches as well as side by side in the pots? 

Thank you!_

 
I don't have Perky but here are the other two.


----------



## appleblossm (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *addictedtomac85* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone would be able to swatch all or any of the  follow blushes that they may have side by side for me:

Gingerly 
Sincere 
Cantaloupe 
Sunbasque_

 
This is from KarlaSugar's amazing blog (The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself)

Trace Gold, *Sunbasque*, *Gingerly*, *Cantaloupe*, Raizin
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...upe-Raizin.jpg

Harmony, *Sincere*, Clove, Blunt, Format
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...unt-Format.jpg


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Perky, Girl Friendly and Fresco Rose Paint Pots?

Side by side swatches as well as side by side in the pots? 

Thank you!_

 

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...paintpots1.jpg
http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...otswatches.jpg

Paint Pots: Artifact, Girl Friendly, Fresco Rose, Perky, Greenstroke.
Bottom Row: Bare Study, Painterly, Soft Orche, Quite Natural

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...paintpots2.jpg


----------



## s_lost (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, could someone please swatch Ladyblush and Posey? It would be great in NW15-20 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks


----------



## obscuria (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerpuppet* 

 
_Could anyone do a few e/s swatches for me? I'm a NW20 if that helps.

Trax, Sketch and Cranberry

Scene, Print and Contrast

Woodwinked and All That Glitters

I want to add a few more e/s to my collection, but don't have many chances or time to get in to play at the counter so I like to narrow it down a bit._

 

All but Print.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 1, 2010)

Can someone do some comparison swatches using the Stila Jewled Eyeshadow Palette?

Golden Topaz v. Sunpower, Scatterrays solar bits
Black Diamond v. Black Tied es, Dark Soul pigment, Black Ore solar bits
Amethyst v. Trax es

Thanks!


----------



## Junkie (Feb 1, 2010)

Can someone please swatch Freshwater & Belle Azure? TIA!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 3, 2010)

Can someone please swatch the following for me:

flirt & tease blush vs. plum foolery and if you have to compare with X-Rocks, Fab, and Other World

nailpolish- MAC Neon 8 (neo/sci/fi) VS. MAC Malibu Peach (spring colour forecast)

Thanks!

Also, i'm sure this must've been discussed but what MAC blushes compare to NARS Orgasm? Love to see swatches!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 5, 2010)

Could someone please swatch Vintage Grape Vs. On A Mission (Style Warriors) and X-rocks (Neo Sci Fi) and any other purpleish blushes that are similar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THANKS!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poupette* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Girl About Town l/s and Show Orchid l/s next to eachother? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My hot pink lipsticks. Includes the two you asked for. Swatched on NW25/30 arm.





Left to right: OCC Pageant, Gladiola, *Show Orchid*, Pomposity, *Girl About Town*


----------



## RayannaBanana (Feb 6, 2010)

Could someone please swatch Redhead MSF compared with Sunbasque blush.
Thanks!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_If someone wouldn't mind swatching NArs' Deep Throat next to MAC's Hipness blush please??_

 
Swatched on NC30. Click to enlarge.


----------



## PlatinumV (Feb 10, 2010)

I hope this is the right section!
However, I've seen this wonderful make up (that girl has tons of wonderful ideas!) and I would like to recreate it with MAC eyeshadows. Can you please post here some swatches on very pale pink skintone (I am NW15) of the colours I should use to obtain that look?
Thank you very much! Here's the link

Padmita's Make Up Blog: Vivid Holiday Look 2009


----------



## hodgam8 (Feb 10, 2010)

Could someone swatch VG Cyndi with whatever its most similar to? Hot Tahiti perhaps?

(I know the money goes to MAF and I totally support that, I'm just trying to figure out if it will suit me from what I've already tried on and such. Thanks!)


----------



## resin (Feb 11, 2010)

I made swatches of Viva Glam Gaga + Cyndy  Vs. Real Doll + Bubblegum

Yes, i know i spelled Cyndi's name wrong. 
♡


----------



## splattergirl (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to see St Germain against Gaga, pref on nw15 or similar/medium or very pigmented lips, thanks


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *splattergirl* 

 
_I'd like to see St Germain against Gaga, pref on nw15 or similar/medium or very pigmented lips, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




Snob, *VG Gaga*, Melrose Mood, *St. Germain*, Creme Cup, Fun Fun, Bubblegum, Lavender Whip
swatched on nw15 skin


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 12, 2010)

Nars Tropic vs MAC's Pompous Blue please!


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Can someone please post swatches of *Femme-Fi* and *UD's Blunt* eyeshadows together for comparison? Thank you!_

 

http://www.makeupobsessed.com/wp-con...2/IMG_0335.jpg

From L to R: UD blunt, Femme-Fi, Manila Paper, Solar White


----------



## traxter (Feb 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Viva Glam Gaga with Angel and/or California Dreamin?  TIA!_

 
top to bottom
A Rose Romance
Angel
VG Gaga


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, could someone please swatch Pink Burst l/s with Show Orchid and Utter Fun?

Thanks so much


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 13, 2010)

Could somebody please swatch Joie-De-Vivre, So Sweet So Easy (Lillyland cremeblend blushes), Sweet William (creamblush) and Fleurpower blush next to one another? Preferably on pale skin. Thank you!


----------



## appleblossm (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Looking for a swatch of the new Full Fuchsia blush from Riveting next to Dollymix blush. TIA!_

 
This is from KarlaSugar's amazing blog (The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself)

Well Dressed, Pink Swoon, *Dollymix*, *Full Fuchsia*, Azalea
http://karlasugar.net/wp-content/upl...ia-Azalea1.jpg


----------



## satin_yogurt (Feb 15, 2010)

i would love to see gaga next to hue please


----------



## MACina (Feb 16, 2010)

I would love to see *Ripe Peach* from Forecast next to *Fun & Games* from
Hello Kitty!

Thank you!


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_Could someone please compare 3N, Way to Love, Crème Cup, Pure Rose & St. Germain?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sorry, I don't have 3N or Pure Rose, but here are the other three: Way To Love, Creme Cup and Saint Germain. Pictures are taken indoors, with and without flash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Creme Cup is more blue based pink than Way To Love which is a tiny bit more peachy. Saint Germain is much more brighter than the other two. Hope this helps!


----------



## Leila_Lei (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Could someone swatch Lucky Green next to Springtime Skipper? Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Springtime Skipper is on the left, Lucky Green on the right. Click on the pic for a full-size version! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## Leila_Lei (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_Can anyone swatch any of the new Mac in Lillyland blushes *(**Joie-de-Vivre, Florida, Optimistic Orange) *Beside Crushed Bouganvillea ccb or Virgin Isle CCB?_

 
Joie-de-Vivre is on the left, Crushed Bougainvillea CCB on the right. Click on the pic for a full-size version! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## Monsy (Feb 18, 2010)

Can somebody please swatch these foundations : Studio sculpt NC 20, Select spf 15 NC20 and Studio fix fluid NC 20 side by side? thank you


----------



## WaterLily (Feb 19, 2010)

Can someone swatch 2 powerpoints for me....Industry vs Grey Utility
thanks


----------



## PinkBasset (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RayannaBanana* 

 
_Could someone please swatched MAC Cremesheen lipsticks in Creme d' Nude, Modesty and Creme In Your Coffee? Thanks!

Edit: Also a separate swatch of MAC O lipstick, thanks!_

 
Here you go: Creme d' Nude, Modesty and Creme In Your Coffee. Pictures are taken indoors, with and without flash.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NonoX* 

 
_Hello,
could someone swatch full fuchia pro blush and azalea pro blush, please?
I'd be very gratefull_

 
Full Fuchsia - Azalea (no flash)


 

Full Fuchsia - Azalea (with flash)




Full Fuchsia - Azalea (no flash)





Full Fuchsia - Azalea (with flash)





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pari625* 

 
_Hi there, Could someone please swatch Capricious and perhaps a few of their other fave MAC plummy shades. I hear Sophisto is popular too. Thanks!

Pari

ps. Please swatch on hand, arm or lips. Whatever your preference._

 
Top: Total Wow! (LE)
Naked Paris - Viva Glam VI - Capricious - Sophisto


----------



## Susanne (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Electric Fuchsia lipglass (Spring Colour Forecast) and Funtabulous dazzleglass. Thanks!_

 
Look here:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I have both Funtabulous and Electric Fuchsia. I prefer EF, especially with Pink Burst lipstick. EF is brighter and shows up better when worn alone. Funtabulous looks like a pinky purple with pink shimmer while EF sets itself apart by being, well...fuchsia with blue shimmer. The blue makes all the difference. If you're strapped for cash then I guess you can skip it, but I highly recommend it. Here's a pic, but it doesn't capture the beauty of EF. 

Top Electric Fuchsia 
Bottom Funtabulous




_


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PlatinumV* 

 
_Hope this is the right section to ask for this but... I've found in this forum the Veluxe Pearl and the Matte2/Matten swatches (respectively http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...atches-113260/ and http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...43/index2.html ) but... where can I find the swatches for the other eyeshadow finishes?_

 

The pictures in those threads are from KarlaSugar's "The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself" and she has all the other swatches here... MAC Eyeshadow Recap - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kay_* 

 
_c*an someone pls compare mac vanilla pigment and nars albatross 


thanks
*_

 
from AllThingsGirly's post

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllThingsGirly* 

 
_Sorry it's not as light as possible!

NC30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 20, 2010)

May I request a comparison on skin of:

*Urban Decay's "Blunt" shimmer e/s
vs.
MAC "Ricepaper" frost e/s*

Also any comments on finish, texture, sheen similarities & differences

Thank You!


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Looking for *Emote* blush dupes.
Can someone please post swatches comparing to Pro blush in *Taupe* and/or Sculpting Powder in *Sculpt*?
All three would be awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks in advance!_

 




L-R: Wedge e/s, Emote blush, Sculpt sculpting powder, all applied heavily





L-R: Wedge e/s, Emote blush, Sculpt sculpting powder, light wash

these are all swatched on NC42ish skin. Sculpt has a softer texture so it's easier to build on the cheeks whereas Emote has the typical matte texture so when I apply them onto my cheeks, they turn out almost exactly the same (kinda like the light wash swatch). Wedge seems like a reasonable dupe too. HTH!


----------



## purplkaret (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkieyardbird* 

 
_MAC BlueBrown pigment vs. Too Faced Label Whore


If someone could swatch these two for me I'd love you forever and ever and ever...




_

 
This is from thelove4tequila's post:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Just filling in a request from as_cute_as_pie I decided to add Too Faced Label Whore since it's similar to Blue Brown! Label Whore is well pigmented and has some tiny specs of glitter. 













NC35 for reference_


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi! could someone please swatch face and body foundation, in c2 and n2?

Thank you.


----------



## sunshine817 (Feb 23, 2010)

could someone please swatch mac: pink swoon, dame vs nars: desire, mata hari. i'm looking into buying a blush with a blue pink tone. thanks


----------



## @[email protected] (Feb 24, 2010)

Could someone please swatch VG Cyndi next to See sheer?


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoAmuseUs* 

 
_I have a bunch :S Can someone please show me the following? TIA:

*mulch* vs bronze or *tempting*

woodwinked vs romp vs ochre style

*showstopper* vs *brun* or mystery

*cross cultural* vs hypnotizing vs *brun *or mystery 

concrete vs brun or mystery

saddle vs corduroy

swiss chocolate vs folie

patina

smut_

 
Here are the ones I have from your request... HTH
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Top: Mulch, Tempting
Middle: Woodwinked, Romp
Bottom: Showstopper, Brun


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey&LemonGirl* 

 
_Hi, everyone! Could someone swatch Syrup, Sweetie, and Laugh A Lot lipsticks next to one another for me? Thank you in advance!!_

 
I don't have "Laugh a lot," but here is "Syrup" and "Sweetie" on NC20 skin tone. The first picture is the most accurate I could get in color of the l/s. Syrup has a more mauve tone to it and is two or so shades darker and more pigmented than "Sweetie." Sweetie , took a lot of swipes to get enough color down for it to read on my macbook camera. Sweetie is less pigmented and more on the pink side of mauve. 






 *most accurate color in photo


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 1, 2010)

Would someone mind swatching Lickable and Rose Maiden? Thanks!


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't even know if the first one is already in shops (here in Italy, it isn't!)
Can someone, please, swatch the following blushes on a light pink skintone? Azalea Blossom
Well Dressed
Pinch o' peach

Thank you


----------



## Susanne (Mar 2, 2010)

I would love to see swatches and pics of lipsticks

Cherish
Blankety
Angel 
Hue


----------



## obscuria (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Can anybody swatch Ripe Peach Blush Ombre vs Fleur Power and/or Style blushes please?_

 

I only have Ripe Peach and Style






Left: Ripe Peach, Right: Style


----------



## obscuria (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k0rn_peachy* 

 
_Hi girls !
Could anyone swatch perky shadow from Sprin colour forecast and Dear cupcake from Sugarsweet collection?
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 5, 2010)

Could someone please swatch Eversun BP Blush and Springshine Blush Ombre?
TIA!


----------



## Vlcatko (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch Provence & Universal Mix pigments?_

 
On NW15, TFSI as a base, foiled with FIX+, artifical light. Sorry this is the best I can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Your Ladyship, Fairylight, *Provence*, Reflects Gold, White Gold, Quick Frost, *Universal Mix*


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paige2727* 

 
_Request: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would love to see swatches of:
Hue Lipstick
ANgel Lipstick
All that glitter e/s
Blanc type e/s
wedge e/s
msf natural medium, medium plus 


Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here are the eyeshadows: All That Glitters, Blanc Type and Wedge. Swatches are on bare skin, pictures taken indoors with and without flash.


----------



## PinkBasset (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **JJ** 

 
_could somebody swatch hypnotizing next to shale?
thanks!_

 
Here are Hypnotizing (left) and Shale (right) on bare skin. Pictures are taken indoors, with and without flash.


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I would be reaaally grateful if someone could swatch any good milky orange/peach/coral lipstick shades like:

MAC Ravishing
Vegas Volt
Costa Chic
Morange 

and any others that I don't know of...and if possible, on medium/olive skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would also like to see any of these with you say tomato, electra, and cb96, thanks! Pref. on paler skin.


----------



## Junkie (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spengl* 

 
_I would too love to see Ripe Peach vs Fleur Power, pleaseeeeeeee 
Thanks so much in advance._

 





L-R: Joyous, Ripe Peach, Fleur Power


----------



## shordeecat (Mar 9, 2010)

i would really love to see RUSSIAN RED against MAC RED lipstick.  if possible, i am a NC35.  thank you!!!


----------



## talks (Mar 11, 2010)

I would appreciate if someone can swatch bare escentuals foundation in golden fair, even better if you could post a picture of yourself wearing it. trying to determine if that would be a better match for me than light foundation, thanks!


----------



## LilLatnLdy (Mar 11, 2010)

Could someone swatch Ripe Peach, Dainty, Stereo Rose, Desirous and Super Orgasm on medium skintone....please I own all but ripe peach and am trying to talk myself out of spending double what it's worth?  Thank you!


----------



## sleepyhead (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I would like to see a swatch of Blue India nail polish (from Liberty of London) and OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui (from the Hong Kong collection).

TIA!_

 
blue india is MUCH darker than the opi one (my camera makes them look more blue than in real life, but you get the idea)


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Denisse* 

 
_Hey everyone! Can someone please post a swatch of Orange Tangent and a picture of the actual eyeshadow? Thank you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
On NC/NW15









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *resin* 

 
_i would love to see a swatch comparison of bubble gum lipstick vs. blooming lovely. thank you so much!_

 
L to R:  Blooming Lovely, Bubblegum (on NC/NW15)


----------



## redwhiteblue (Mar 16, 2010)

could someone swatch bobbi browns long wear in stone vs macs paint pot in quite natural?


----------



## em<3 (Mar 17, 2010)

Would someone be able to swatch MAC Sable and L'oreal HIP Paint in Nervy? 





 Thanks so much!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Can i please get a comparison of:

Sugarrimmed & Babysparks dazzleglass, Boy Bait, Fashion Scoop, & Partial to Pink cremesheens.

Thanks!_

 
No Partial to Pink, but I have the rest.





L to R:  Sugarrimmed, Babysparks, Boy Bait, Fashion Scoop


----------



## PlatinumV (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello, please, can someone with pale cool skintone (possibly NW15 or similar) swatch a comparison between Shell Pear and Summer Rose beauty powder (Give Me Liberty of London collection) with Well Dressed blush?
Thank you very much!


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *robirobi77* 

 
_Hi, could someone please swatch lipglass ciao manhattan? many thanks_

 





Ciao Manhattan lipglass


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ztirkazoid* 

 
_Could somebody please swatch and take a close comparison photo of Ripe Peach vs. Fun & Games? Thanks very much!_

 
Here you go...






in dark light






In better lighting.  Fun & Games is darker and peachier.  Ripe Peach is more coral.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Could someone please swatch/compare MAC's Bio Green & Wondergrass? Thanks!!_

 




L:  Bio-Green  R:  Wondergrass
NW/NC15, No base


----------



## Junkie (Mar 24, 2010)

Can someone please swatch the lipsticks Sashimi Mimi & Fresh Salmon?

TIA!


----------



## lara (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Could someone please swatch/compare MAC's Bio Green & Wondergrass? Thanks!!_

 




*Bio Green*
Vex
Scarab
Sprout
Steamy
Springtime Skipper
Mink & Sable
Early Lawn
Overgrown
Humid
*Wondergrass*
Pagan


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Can someone please swatch Mac's "Festivity" and "Eager" lipsticks..Thanks!*


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 26, 2010)

Could someone please swatch Cargo's blush in Louisiana on NW15/20ish skintone, thanks!!


----------



## kayley123 (Mar 26, 2010)

Would someone be able to swatch there Cremesheen Glasses?  TIA!

Creme Anglaise
vs
Just Superb, Loud & Lovely


----------



## obscuria (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_Could someone swatch shell pearl with prim & proper beside each other on NW25 skin? I'd just like to imagine what it would look like on my face together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA_


----------



## obscuria (Mar 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RandomnessWithK* 

 
_Can someone please swatch MAC Style, MAC Peaches & MAC Melba blushes on NC35 skin? or swatches side-by-side for them for me to compare?

Also can anyone please swatch from the Libery of London collection the Beauty Power SHell and SUmmer rose? on Nc35 skin pretty please!_

 
Swatched on my hand, which is roughly NC35 in tone right now.
I do not have Peaches though.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Mar 31, 2010)

Can someone please swatch
way to love
3n
hue
creme cup
lollipop loving

i just want to see how similar they are together

can be on nc30/nc35 skin OR pigmented lips (as my lips are very pigmented)

thank you in advanced!


----------



## nazia (Apr 2, 2010)

Could somebody swatch Cyndi and Made With Love together please? Preferably on NC30/35 skin, but if not, no matter!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Merenwen* 

 
_Could somebody compare Dirty greasepaint stick to skinny jeans (Benefit) or MAC smoke and diamonds?
TIA!_

 
I don't have Benefit Skinny Jeans, but here is Smoke & Diamonds v. Dirty.





L to R:  Smoke & Diamonds, Dirty, Dirty smudged out
Natural Lighting, NW/NC15


----------



## obscuria (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Could someone please compare Birds and Berries (GMLOL) to MAC's Teal Pigment and Urban Decay's Flipside? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No flash, natural lighting.


----------



## bis (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_I would love to see some swatches of Cremesheen Glasses! (prefer coral and light pink shades)_

 
The Cremesheen Glasses came out the first time with a collection called Creme Team, you can find swatches here.
Then some were repromoted in last years Christmas collection.
hth


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xJustgirlie* 

 
_I would love to see some swatches of  Cremesheen Glasses! (prefer coral and light pink shades)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_The Cremesheen Glasses came out the first time with a collection called Creme Team, you can find swatches here.
Then some were repromoted in last years Christmas collection.
hth_

 
Try here for the newer ones (Some of the same ones are released with Too Fabulous); there are multiple swatches of all or most of them:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...2010-a-155979/


----------



## minni4bebe (Apr 13, 2010)

Can someone please swatch the original heatherette and moxie lipsticks? thanks!


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'd like to see a swatch of UD's Mildew and MAC's Henna please. Thanks!_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of *Love Nectar* lustreglass over *Peachstock* lipstick on lips?

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## snooops (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wannabe Junkie* 

 
_I would be extremely grateful if someone could show me So Ceylon MSF next to Warm Soul.

Thanks in advance!_

 
Here you go. Sorry about the bad lighting.





Left: So Ceylon, right: Warm Soul





Top: Warm Soul, bottom: So Ceylon
Swatched on NW20ish skin


----------



## lara (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VanillaCupcake* 

 
_Could someone please swatch rubenesque paint pot, and crystal avalanche eyeshadow?
Thank you!_

 




*Rubenesque *Paint Pot.





*Rubenesque *Paint Pot.





*Crystal Avalanche* eyeshadow





*Crystal Avalanche*, Fineshine and Silver Ring eyeshadows


----------



## lara (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I would be reaaally grateful if someone could swatch any good milky orange/peach/coral lipstick shades like:

MAC Ravishing
Vegas Volt
Costa Chic
Morange _

 





*Vegas Volt*





*Morange
Vegas Volt
Coral Polyp*





*Morange*





Splendid lipglass
Hot Frost lipglass
Possum Nose Pink lipglass
Kanga-Rouge lipstick
Gladiola lipstick
*Coral Polyp* lipstick





*Coral Polyp*


----------



## splattergirl (Apr 26, 2010)

anyone got alibi lipstick to swatch? It would fit great in the upper post and I can't find any swatch of it..
thanks!


----------



## sedene (Apr 28, 2010)

MAC's Teddy Eye Kohl next to Urban Decay's Bourbon Pencil, please? How similar are they?


----------



## Vlcatko (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aksaiyo* 

 
_Can someone help me swatch the following mac pigments on inner arm (wrist, arm, whatever you call it) in preferably daylight?
your ladyship
naked
provence
jardin airesy
dazzelray

thank you!_

 
I do not have Jardin Aires but I uncluded Fairylite, HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








NC15 Studio Finish concealer as a base, applied dry, natural sunlight, no flash
From TOP to BOTTOM: *Dazzleray*, Fairylite, *Provence, Naked, Your Ladyship*





NW 15 (probably a tad lighter than that) bare skin, applied wet with FIX+, natural sunlight, no flash
From TOP to BOTTOM: *Dazzleray*, Fairylite, *Provence, Naked,  Your Ladyship*





NW 15 (probably a tad lighter than that) bare skin, applied wet with  FIX+, natural sunlight, no flash
From LEFT to RIGHT: *Dazzleray*, Fairylite, *Provence, Naked,  Your Ladyship*


----------



## ztirkazoid (Apr 28, 2010)

Can somebody please swatch the following lipsticks side-by-side:

- Red Full Stop
- Ever Hip
- Dressmaker, Dressmaker
- Viva Glam Cyndi

Would really appreciate it.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 30, 2010)

Could someone please swatch MAC's Hipness beside Benefit's Coralista. 
Thanks!


----------



## loulouthi (May 1, 2010)

could someone please swatch fold & tuck l/g next to stila tangerine lip glaze? thanks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Can anyone please swatch *MAC Gorgeous Gold vs. UD Maui Wowie vs. Sugarpill Goldilux vs. MAC Goldmine (+ vs. Barry M Old Gold)*?
The more golds the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!_

 
Here's Goldilux compared to some more metallic golds. I didn't compare it to Goldmine as Goldmine is nowhere near as intense. The golds I have in pic are closer in terms of intensity:





Left to right: MAC Rose Gold, MAC Gold, Sugarpill Goldilux and OCC Auric

swatched on NW25 skin, no base and all pigments are swatched dry


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2010)

Can someone please swatch Sweet & Punchy with Rated R, Bitter, Overgrown, Sharp and Eyepopping?

thanks a bunch


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 10, 2010)

Can someone please swatch The Perfect Cheek blush beside Garb Blush, thanks!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 11, 2010)

Could someone please swatch NARS Turkish delight l/g next to Bourjois 3d effects l/g #3 ?


----------



## minni4bebe (May 12, 2010)

Can someone swatch sweet & punchy vs sharp or rated r? Thanks!


----------



## chickatthegym (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blessed11* 

 
_Can someone please swatch the Pret-a-Papier *Cut to Fit* shadow next to *Cranberry* and Twinks? Thanks!_

 

*Cut to Fit* Vs. *Cranberry *& Expensive Pink


----------



## Aninhacps (May 13, 2010)

Can someone please post a swatch of Lip Pencils MAC -  Redd and Mouth Off ?? Thanks!


----------



## NonoX (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazia* 

 
_Could somebody swatch Cyndi and Made With Love together please? Preferably on NC30/35 skin, but if not, no matter!

Thanks in advance!_

 
I'm NW15/20 for reference.
The pics are clickable.








Cyndi on left








Cyndi on top.





Made with love is rosier, Cyndi is more coral/red.


----------



## Sojourner (May 14, 2010)

Could someone please swatch MAC Gentle Coral TLC on lips?

TIA!


----------



## appleblossm (May 15, 2010)

Can someone please post comparison swatches of these eyeshadows? TIA!

*Honey Pot (Too Faced)*
(from the "Natural Eye" pallete and in an eyeshadow duo with Cocoa Puff)

*Half Baked (Urban Decay)*


----------



## NonoX (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Would love to see Made with love and Fresh Salmon, thanks._

 
The pics are clickable, natural light, no flash





                   Made with love on left, Fresh salmon right







                  Made with love on left, Fresh salmon right


----------



## NonoX (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktdetails* 

 
_can someone compare Strawbaby with Viva Glam Cyndi ?? thanks!_

 

The pics are clickable, no flash, natural light

Strawbaby on left






Made with love on Left,


----------



## NonoX (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leila_Lei* 

 
_Can anybody please compare/swatch Bough Grey e/s from Liberty of London with Hold my Gaze from last year's Sorceress palette?

TIA!_

 






Bough Grey on left, Hold my Gaze on right


----------



## dreamer246 (May 16, 2010)

Can I see a swatch of See Sheer l/s and Made To Order l/s please? Thank you!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (May 18, 2010)

May I request a swatch comparison of: 

MAC Shimmermoss VS. Urban Decay Flipside


----------



## dreamer246 (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shordeecat* 

 
_i would really love to see RUSSIAN RED against MAC RED lipstick.  if possible, i am a NC35.  thank you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ztirkazoid* 

 
_Can somebody please swatch the following lipsticks side-by-side:

- Red Full Stop
- *Ever Hip*
- Dressmaker, Dressmaker
- *Viva Glam Cyndi*

Would really appreciate it.



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *@[email protected]* 

 
_Could someone please swatch VG Cyndi next to See sheer?_

 
Russian Red - MAC Red
Ever Hip - Viva Glam Cyndi
See Sheer

(without flash)





(with flash)





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Eversun BP Blush and Springshine Blush Ombre?
TIA!_

 
Eversun BPB - Springshine Blush Ombre


----------



## nids (May 18, 2010)

Can somebody please swatch the following MAC bronzing powders side-by-side :

Refined Golden
Bronze
Matte Bronze

Thanks in advance !


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (May 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Could someone PLEASE swatch MAC Shimmermoss Vs. Urban Decay Shattered?  Thanks so much!_

 
MAC Shimmermoss Vs. Urban Decay Shattered
Courtesy of only1angel from "To The Beach" Swatch Thread


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *only1angel* 

 
_Mutiny, *Shimmermoss, UD Shattered* (in natural lighting)








Here are the three in bright lighting. (You can definitely see the difference in daylight- Shimmermoss is more green and Shattered is more blue)




_


----------



## VanillaCupcake (May 20, 2010)

Can someone please show blot powder in medium dark, compared to medium? thank you!


----------



## lara (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyan01* 

 
_swatch MAC firespot next to MAC orange_

 




*Orange *compared to Firespot and Coppering.


----------



## lara (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Looking for a swatch of MAC Dollymix compared to NARS Desire.  TIA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




NARS *Desire*





MAC *Dollymix*











MAC Well Dressed, NARS *Desire*, MAC *Dollymix*


----------



## chickatthegym (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Can someone please swatch *Sweet & Punchy* next to *Sharp *from the Tempting Quad. Please and spanks you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






*Swatched on NW30*
Top: Firecracker, Sand and Sun, *Sweet & Punchy*, Humid
Bottom: *Sharp*


They are nearly IDENTICAL!!!  Gorgeous colors, but I don't think you need both and if I would have known how close they were I would not have gotten Sweet and Punchy.  The MA told me that S&P was more yellow, but on my skin *NW30* they are exactly the same!


----------



## PinkBasset (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Can someone please swatch MAC Poison Pen and MAC Memorabilia?  (And if you have any other purples close to Memorabilia, those too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TIA!_

 
Here you go, from left to right: Fig.1, *Poison Pen*, *Memorabilia*, Blackberry, Shale, Purple Haze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The picture is taken without flash, natural light (cloudy). Swatches are on bare skin, no base. I hope this helps!


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (May 27, 2010)

*Request: Nude Rose (D Squared) and Lazy Day (To the Beach)*

Thanks!


----------



## wifey806 (May 28, 2010)

Can anyone compare Format blush with Get-Away Bronze blush (to the beach, may '10)? Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sleepyhead (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Hi! Can anyone swatch hipness, fleur power and the marine life powder. I mainly want to say fleur power next to hipness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SPANKS!_

 
sorry, no marine life, i haven't got the courage to wipe off the gold over spray on mine yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bottom: hipness. top: fleur power






left: hipness. right: fleur power





not sure if you can see from the picture. fleur power look slightly more "berry" in comparison. hipness is more vibrant and coral. but they are quite similar (much closer than they appear in the pan)

ps: on me, fleur power has better staying power and hipness has gold shimmers (but not heavy)


----------



## dreamer246 (May 29, 2010)

Would love to see a comparison swatch of Lazy Day l/s and Fun Fun l/s. Thanks!


----------



## obscuria (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Martch* 

 
_Could someone please swatches Peaches VS Instant Chic / Pinch me / Hipness? I've bought 

I have bought the last three blushes in the last 10 days but I'd like to know how different Peaches is 


thanks

marta
_

 
I don't have pinch me, but here are the other three, all in sunlight.


----------



## sleepyhead (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_Could someone please swatch port red and queen's sin lipstick. thanks!_

 
hope this helps. port red on the left, queen's sin on the right in all pictures
sunlight through a window















direct sunlight (probably appear brighter than they really are, but you can see the metallic sheen)


----------



## Sparkle_lite (May 31, 2010)

Could someone please post swatches of Cantaloupe blush vs. Peaches Blush?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## obscuria (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sparkle_lite* 

 
_Could someone please post swatches of Cantaloupe blush vs. Peaches Blush? Thanks so much in advance!




_


----------



## Cerezas (May 31, 2010)

Can someone swatch MAC Thrills lipstick next to Nars Christina, please?


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ButterflyDior77* 

 
_*Request: Nude Rose (D Squared) and Lazy Day (To the Beach)*

Thanks!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Would love to see a comparison swatch of Lazy Day l/s and Fun Fun l/s. Thanks!_

 
Lazy Day with: *Fun Fun*, *Nude Rose*, Prive', Creme Cup, Speed Dial, Colour Crafted.


----------



## appleblossm (Jun 7, 2010)

Can someone please post a swatch of *Crash eyeshadow* (Urban Decay)?

Description sounds pretty, but I've scoured the internet looking for swatches and Sephora doesn't have it in stores to try out


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 8, 2010)

Can anyone swatch Bamboo and Tete-A Tint side by side? TIA!


----------



## PlatinumV (Jun 8, 2010)

Please, can someone post a comparison between:
Lotusland; Et tu, bouquet?; Of Summer and Pink Pagan
? (better if on pale skin!)
thank you very much!


----------



## resin (Jun 10, 2010)

could i please get swatches of mac pigment in 'bright coral' vs. mac eye shadow 'firecracker'. thank you so much!


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Can someone please swatch: *Made to Order vs. Surprise Me lipsticks* and Fold & Tuck vs. Lychee Luxe lipglosses? Feel free to add in anything else similar! Thanks!_

 
*NW15/20 Skin
Lipsticks: Made To Order, Surprise Me.*


----------



## wovendream (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_May I request a swatch comparison of: 

MAC Shimmermoss VS. Urban Decay Flipside_

 
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/...421da15c_b.jpg

All over Studiotech: NW15 on inner wrist in natural light.

Very similar, but Flipside is a slightly more intense version than the cooler bluer Shimmermoss.


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hime* 

 
_Could somebody please swatch Frankly Fresh over Ever Hip? 
Thank you so much in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*NW15/20 Skin
Lipstick: Ever Hip, Lipglass: Frankly Fresh*


----------



## chelsi5 (Jun 17, 2010)

*MAC l/l swatches*

I donʻt know if iʻm posting this in the right section but I was just wondering if anyone knew where I could find some MAC lip liner swatches.  TIA!!


----------



## kayley123 (Jun 22, 2010)

Would someone be able to swatch_ Crochet_ (LE from the Free to Be Quad) against _Wedge _or some other browns/close shades (any brand)?  I am trying to find a dupe for it.  Thank you!


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 23, 2010)

Can someone swatch a comparison of Stila Kitten Smudgepot and MAC Bare Study Paint Pot?  Thanks!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone could post swatches of Eager and Profusion l/s. Think they're both discontinued, but someone recommended both to me and I'm wondering if they're worth tracking down. 

NW or NC 15-20 prefered, but anything will help. TIA_

 
I have Profusion (Amplified).


----------



## lilibat (Jun 24, 2010)

looking for a swatch of shock a holic vs. mufe 92

Could be put in the dare to wear swatches I believe.


----------



## 100%hallal (Jun 27, 2010)

Can somebody make me a swatch of NYX jumbo eyepencil pure gold next to the 'normal' gold?

THNX!


----------



## sss215 (Jun 28, 2010)

i am looking for a swatch og goldmine and going bananas.  thanks in advance!


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 29, 2010)

Can someone swatch TLC - Hello Kitty Popster, Fuchsia Fix, and Gentle Coral? TIA!


----------



## lara (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachsuns* 

 
_Can someone swatch TLC - Hello Kitty Popster, Fuchsia Fix, and Gentle Coral? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can give you a partial swatch:





TLC *Popster*





TLC *Popster*


----------



## katred (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rinstar* 

 
_Can someone swatch some orange-red lipsticks? Any orange-red is fine. TIA!_

 
hopefully this works- so chaud on the left, lady danger on the right.


----------



## nazia (Jul 1, 2010)

Could somebody please swatch Ever Hip lipstick and Jazzed lipstick? I'm convinced they're very similar!


----------



## katred (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_Could someone with a fair skintone please swatch Tenderling blush with Strada blush next to it? Is Strada darker and/or does it have better colour payoff than Tenderling? Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Voila!

Strada is a little darker and can work very well as a contour on fair skin. It's probably my favourite blush ever. tenderling is the first blush I ever got, because I figured it would be subtle... it is. I've done the swatches on a gradient, so they go from lightly to heavily swatched in both cases. Strada is on the left and Tenderling on the right.


----------



## lara (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of *Steamy* e/s over *Blackground* paintpot? 

Thank you!_

 




*Steamy *over *Blackground*.






*Steamy *over *Blackground*


----------



## Junkie (Jul 2, 2010)

Can someone please swatch I.Want.Candy Dazzleglass Creme overtop Lavender Whip please? TIA!


----------



## appleblossm (Jul 4, 2010)

May I request a swatch comparison of:

MAC *Carbon* VS Urban Decay *Zero* (Deluxe Eyeshadow)


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wetwater* 

 
_Can someone swatch *Sketch next to Fig 1 and Shadowy Lady*/BeautyMarked?

And I would also love to see a comparison of Ever Hip with Jazzed (on lips), and also how they compare to Fresh Salmon._

 
Here you go - from left to right, on bare skin, using flash: Sketch, Fig.1, Shadowy Lady


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd love to see swatches of I like it like that l/s from In the Groove collection next to Snob l/s.I keep thinking they might be very similar.


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Jul 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_May I request a swatch comparison of:

MAC *Carbon* VS Urban Decay *Zero* (Deluxe Eyeshadow)_

 









Natural light





Flash


----------



## dopista (Jul 9, 2010)

Can anyone swatch Stereo Rose compared to Style and Margin blush? TIA!


----------



## obscuria (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Can anyone swatch Stereo Rose compared to Style and Margin blush? TIA!_

 
I don't have Margin, but here are the other two compared with Marine Life
L-R: Marine Life, Style, Stereo Rose


----------



## laulovesbilly (Jul 10, 2010)

Can anyone swatch* Call my Bluff* from the In the Groove collection vs.* Fresh* *Brew*? I keep hearing these l/s are very similar but I don't want both if they are.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 10, 2010)

Can someone please swatch Gaga on WOC skin? preferably NC 42/NW 35 or darker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## Mec (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello! can someone please post a swatch of NARS LAGUNA BRONZER & MAC REFINED GOLDEN BRONZER on NC30-NC35 skin, please.

Thank you!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Jul 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mec* 

 
_Hello! can someone please post a swatch of NARS LAGUNA BRONZER & MAC REFINED GOLDEN BRONZER on NC30-NC35 skin, please.

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NC40 skin!  MAC Refined Golden (L) vs NARS Laguna Bronzer (R)


----------



## ashtraygirl (Jul 16, 2010)

Could someone swatch Viva Glam I, Diva, Sin, Charred Red & Media Mac lippies side by side. I want to see how similar they all are.... Thanks xx


----------



## xphoenix06 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey everyone!  Could anyone swatch Nars Sheer Glow foundation in Fiji, Ceylan, and Punjab with MAC Face & Body foundation in C2, MUFE HD foundation in #120, and/or Korres Ginger & Vitamin foundation in LF2.  Please and thank you to anyone that can help!!  I really want to get and try the Sheer glow foundation but I don't have a Nars stand or Sephora close by, and it's always crazy hard for me to find a close to perfect match for my skin-tone.


----------



## Mec (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hippie_ippie* 

 
_can someone post a swatch of alice+olivia partylicious pigment against mutiny pigment? thanks!_

 


NC35 Skin. Urban Decay Primer Potion as a base. Photo taken with natural light. 

Top L-R: MAC Mutiny Pigment, MAC Partylicious Pigment.
Bottom L-R: MAC Electric Eel e/s, MAC Shimmermoss e/s.

*



*


----------



## peachsuns (Jul 18, 2010)

Can anyone swatch Flowerplay and See Sheer side by side? TIA!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 31, 2010)

could someone do a side by side comparison of MAC cream blush in ladyblush and posey and lilicent ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im NC20 so if anyone know which one would look better on my skin tone better please let me know


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Icecaramellatte* 

 
_Can anyone do side by side comparisons of *Old Gold, Golden Olive and Vintage Gold pigments*?_

 





















Old Gold, Golden Olive and Vintage Gold pigments on NW30 skintone


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi! Could someone please post a comparison of Clarity, Zingy and Jewel Blue pls?

Thanks a lot gals!


----------



## s_lost (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi gals, 

could someone please do a side by side comparison of pink MSFs, preferably on light skin tone (I'm NW15)? Including Blonde, Light Flush, Glissade, Northern Light and Pleasureflush if possible (and whatever you think that fits).

Thanks!


----------



## ahimsa (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi ladies! I would love to see comparison swatches between MSFs and the Hard Candy baked blush and/or bronzers that are reported dupes. Thank you!


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 11, 2010)

Can someone please post Violetta l/s over/under Bubbles and/or Frou? I want to get a l/s from VV MALEFICENT and I'm NC15 and don't usually wear bright or dark lippies so i want to lighten it.

I HAVE to get a l/s for the packaging and trying to decide on Violetta or Dark Deed, whichever i can lighten up the most.


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Morning All!!!

TRying to find a good swatch of CLUB eyeshadow by MAC


----------



## Rinstar (Aug 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi gals, 

could someone please do a side by side comparison of pink MSFs, preferably on light skin tone (I'm NW15)? Including Blonde, Light Flush, Glissade, Northern Light and Pleasureflush if possible (and whatever you think that fits).

Thanks!_

 
Sorry if the pictures are the wrong size or anything, I'm still bad at posting pics.

I'm NW20ish. All pictures are left to right: Porcelain Pink, Smooth Merge, Blonde, and also Daft Pink Mineralize Blush


----------



## switchblade (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm looking for swatches of Mercuric and/or Oxidate glitter liners alone and over a black liner (and if possible, a comparison with Enbronze). Hope someone has them, thanks in advance!


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone got a swatch of MAC Amorous lipstick on medium pigmented lips? TIA!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 23, 2010)

Can I get a swatch of Rebel l/s on NC 40/42 skin?


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking for a swatch comparison...

Angel next to Creme Cup

Thank you


----------



## peachsuns (Aug 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kkischer04* 

 
_Looking for a swatch comparison...

Angel next to Creme Cup

Thank you_

 
This is a swatch I made for To The Beach collection.


----------



## keijukainen (Aug 26, 2010)

Could someone please do a comparison swatch of MAC lippies I Like It Like That and Speed Dial? TIA!


----------



## Chrisi85 (Aug 26, 2010)

can anyone swatch satin taupe on nc30-nc37 skin in comparison to other grey eyeshadows (please no le's)? thx!!


----------



## appleblossm (Aug 27, 2010)

Can someone please post a swatch of *Skintone 2* (from Notoriety and Burmese Beauty quads) next to any possible dupes?

_I really want Skintone 2 and I know the quad is available, but I'm not willing to dish out $36 for that one eyeshadow... _


----------



## Junkie (Aug 31, 2010)

Can someone please swatch Joie De Vivre Cremeblend blush with Posey Blushcream? TIA!


----------



## Misoxx (Sep 3, 2010)

Please please please can someone swatch Pro Longwear foundation & concealer? ;D PLEASE. <3


----------



## snooops (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinguina* 

 
_Hi, could someone please swatch Haunting e/s over Delft pp?

Thanks!_

 
From top to bottom: Haunting swatched on bare skin, over UDPP and over Delft PP. NC25ish skin.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Misoxx* 

 
_Please please please can someone swatch Pro Longwear foundation & concealer? ;D PLEASE. <3_

 
Is there a specific shade you want to see swatched?


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinguina* 

 
_Hey could someone please post some swatches of the Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadows? Specifically, Bunny Hop if possible!

TIA!_

 
Bunny Hop on the left, RSVP on the right. The first picture shows Bunny Hop's iridescence a bit, but it's definitely prettier in person. It has a little blue flash in it.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 7, 2010)

Please can someone swatch UD Shadows Scandal and Snatch?  

I know Scandal is from AIW palette and Snatch is NYC palette.  Would just like to see how similar they are.


----------



## pinkita (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sss215* 

 
_i am looking for a swatch og goldmine and going bananas. thanks in advance!_

 
i have mac goldmine and mac going bananas.. is that swatch what you want?
(sorry but i don´t understand "og goldmine" )

kisses


----------



## Luinathiel (Sep 13, 2010)

Please, a comparison between Denim gel eyeliner from Bobbi Brown and Waveline fluidline from MAC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 14, 2010)

Can someone please swatch MAC Dazzle glass in Comet Blue and Milani 3d  Glitzy Glamour Gloss in Movie Star?? Please. If you have one or the  other or both, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minni4bebe* 

 
_can someone swatch ruby woo vs heartless? thanks!_

 
there's a comparison swatch of those here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ml#post2019356

http://www.specktra.net/forum/2019356-post3684.html

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_





I swatched a few well known reds next to Heartless from left to right, Ruby Woo, Russian Red and Heartless.

Hope this helps some of you who don't have a store nearby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Funtabulous (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_Full Fuchsia blush compared with Tippy (and Dollymix) ?_

 





From top to bottom:
Full Fuchsia (this is a VERY PIGMENTED blush!)
Dolly mix
Tippy

Sorry about that, I resized the image.


----------



## lara (Sep 16, 2010)

C'mon boys and girls! Please take a couple of seconds to look back through the thread and see if there are any swatch requests you can help answer - it only takes a minute or two to help out, and this thread only works if we give and take equally!


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PlatinumV* 

 
_Please, can someone swatch a comparison between Bloodline and some violet pigments Bloodline pigment (ei: Violet, Circa Plum, Viz-a-Violet, Push The Edge...) preferably on a light skintone?
Thank you_

 

swatches on nc40 skin w/ painterly pp base.

L-R: Lovely Lily, Circa Plum, Violet, Push The Edge, Grape, Bloodline


----------



## LouLou69 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi would someone be able to swatch Clinique Anti Blemish foundations (Acne Solutions in the US?) in Alabaster and Ivory side by side please x much appreciated x


----------



## mrslid (Sep 16, 2010)

I would LOVE if someone fair skinned could do lip swatches of any Chanel Rouge Coco's that they own. I already own Cambon, Orchidee, Chintz and Chalys. Because I'm fair the colours always end up far more intense on me than the other swatches online I've seen appear. If you feel comfortable posting a full face pic as well that would really help me judge the intensity of the colour on fair skin as well.
I don't have a counter anywhere close to me so I do all my shopping online so this will be a HUGE help to me.
Thanks!


----------



## snooops (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Can someone swatch Urban Decay BUCK Vs. MAC Soft Brown?

THANKS SO MUCH!_

 






L-R: Soft Brown, Buck
Swatched on NC25 skin with no primer


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PlatinumV* 

 
_Please, can someone swatch a comparison between Bloodline and some violet pigments Bloodline pigment (ei: Violet, Circa Plum, Viz-a-Violet, Push The Edge...) preferably on a light skintone?
Thank you_

 
Here's Bloodline vs. Push the Edge, Deep Purple, Rich Purple and Grape:


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashtraygirl* 

 
_Could someone please swatch all the purple lipsticks MAC stocks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks xxx_

 
I can give you one-
MAC Up the amp l/s








with flash-


----------



## Rinstar (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_Can someone please swatch I.Want.Candy Dazzleglass Creme overtop Lavender Whip please? TIA!_

 
Sorry I didn't see this one sooner!











Left to right: Lavender Whip, I.Want.Candy, I.Want.Candy over Lavender Whip


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 20, 2010)

Candlelight Msf vs Blonde msf the lightest part. I really love candlelight and i`m interested in Blonde msf mostly for the lightest part for highlight but can`t help wonder how similar they are? Thank you for your help!


----------



## s_lost (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *romi79_2008* 

 
_Candlelight Msf vs Blonde msf the lightest part. I really love candlelight and i`m interested in Blonde msf mostly for the lightest part for highlight but can`t help wonder how similar they are? Thank you for your help!_

 
By Candlelight X Blonde (the lightest part):








And Blonde (mixed) X Petticoat (the lightest part, then mixed). Definitely a closer match than BC:





HTP!


----------



## Hellolover (Sep 22, 2010)

Can someone swatch these old MAC lipsticks for me:
Daslu
Satiate
Feelright
Bard'o

Thanks!


----------



## Jangsara (Sep 23, 2010)

Could someone swatch MAC Venomous Villains *Sweet Joy* next to MAC *Shroom*? Are they anything alike?


----------



## Visi (Sep 25, 2010)

Could somebody please swatch Greasepaintstick Below Ground vs Shadestick Relaxed? That would be amazing, thank you


----------



## juicycouture328 (Sep 26, 2010)

Can someone swatch Giorgio Armani foundation (either the Luminous Silk or Designer Shaping Cream) in either the shade 4 or the shade 4.5 please? that would help me out tremendously as I can only order online, and i dont know which shade out of those two to get.


----------



## Fianna (Sep 26, 2010)

Could someone please swatch Briar Rose with Dame, Pink Swoon and Well Dressed or any other blush that comes near? That would be fantastic and I would be really grateful since I can't make a decision if I should buy it or not.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Sep 26, 2010)

*MAC studio fix fluid swatch comparison nc20/nc25*

I hope this is in the right place/forum but can somebody please do a swatch comparison of nc20 and nc25 next to each other, because I have both thinking that nc25 was going to be noticeably darker or a little darker but they are identical in the bottle and on my hand. I see no difference and I'm just wondering if one or the other is a fake or maybe a shady swapper swapped the actual product. (switch bottles or color sticker) I'm getting pretty paranoid with all the fake MAC. Anyway maybe I'm wrong but I'd really appreciate it your help thanx!


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know a good dupe for the lipglass cruise control (it was part of the sexy shenanigans)?


----------



## Moppi (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,

please can someone MAC Lipstick Lady Bug to the Heartless from the current LE swatches side by side?

Thanks.


----------



## moodent (Sep 28, 2010)

can someone please swatch "bite of an apple" and "devil" blushes? thanks


----------



## dreamer246 (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac0417* 

 
_Would someone be able to swatch side-by-side comparisons of Toxic Tale lipstick with Coral Polyp lipstick from the Dame Edna collection? Thanks in advance!_

 
I've already posted this in the VV swatch thread, but here it is again:

Toxic Tale (top) VS Coral Polyp (bottom)
Sinister (top) VS Naked Paris (bottom)





And from another angle:
Toxic Tale (left) VS Coral Polyp (right)
Sinister (left) VS Naked Paris (right)
The two lipsticks on the left are Heartless and Innocence Beware, and you can see Wicked Ways l/g on the bottom right as well.


----------



## Rinstar (Oct 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Would someone mind posting a swatch of Vainglorious e/s vs UD's Roach? Thanks!_

 
Vainglorious on left, Roach on right
NW20 skin


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'd like to see foundation comparison swatches of NARS Siberia in Sheer Matte, Sheer Glow and Firming. I'd also like a comparison of a Bobbi Brown foundation in Alabaster and a NARS foundation in Siberia please.


----------



## resin (Oct 3, 2010)

may i please get swatch comparisons of these 2 eye shadows?! thank you kindly!

'her alter image' + 'mancatcher'


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moodent* 

 
_can someone please swatch *"bite of an apple" and "devil"* blushes? thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NorthGirl* 

 
_hey gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




could someone please compare:

-briar rose to azalea blossom
*-bite of an apple to hipness*

tnx_

 
Here are from left to right: Devil, Bite Of An Apple, Hipness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Devil's pigmentation is so good, that it cannot be even compared to the other two. Also the colour is much stronger, it's very intense and vibrant. 

Hipness is lighter than BOA and it has more peachy-pink tones to it.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Oct 4, 2010)

Can someone show c2, n2, and c3, n3, please? Thank you.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 5, 2010)

Can someone compare Costa Chic to Victorian lipstick? Thanks!

EDIT: I ended up getting Costa Chic anyway! Here is a comparison photo:






Costa Chic is the darker, more coral colour, while Victorian is much pinker. Love them both!


----------



## kittilein (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NorthGirl* 

 
_hey gals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




could someone please compare:

 -briar rose to azalea blossom
-bite of an apple to hipness

tnx_

 
Quoted from a german blog
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_cQvlfHoQk0...Briar+Rose.JPG
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_cQvlfHoQk0...ose+Swatch.JPG


----------



## Luana_sB (Oct 7, 2010)

Can someone please post a swatch of Tarte bronzer in hotel heiress please? Thank you!


----------



## pippa! (Oct 9, 2010)

i've been through the vv thread and have seen what's already there - can any more nw15s post pictures of them wearing heartless? i got it in an order and am thinking of returning it as i'm not sure i can pull it off, so i'd love as many comparisons as possible to help me decide


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 10, 2010)

Could someone with a fair skin please swatch Funbathing lipstick (from To The Beach-collection) next to Most Popular lipstick (from Hello Kitty)? Thank you very much!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of *Hot Tahiti* lipstick swiped lightly on unlined lips (like a stain)? Possibly on a fairer skin tone, please?
Thanks so much!_

 
Here you go, Hot Tahiti on unlined lips - NC15 (maybe a bit lighter) skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the first picture it's patted on lightly and blended in with finger. On the second picture it is as strong as it can be, straight from the tube. It has very nice texture!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mygreatlove* 

 
_Could someone please swatch Her Own Devices with Cubic and Prim & Proper? Thank you!_

 
I don't have Cubic, but here are Her Own Devices with Prim & Proper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Top HOD, Bottom P&P:




Left P&P, Right HOD


----------



## mrslid (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *appleblossm* 

 
_Can someone please post a swatch of *Hot Tahiti* lipstick swiped lightly on unlined lips (like a stain)? Possibly on a fairer skin tone, please?
Thanks so much!_

 
Here you go!

First pic is full application and second is blotted. I think it will be great with your colouring. Mine is similar.


----------



## sunshine817 (Oct 12, 2010)

could someone please swatch bobbi brown slate vs mac copperplate. thanks


----------



## hwangsara (Oct 13, 2010)

Can someone post swatch pics on smashbox's new gold collection? I am especially interested in the lip gloss in gold. Thanks.


----------



## ksaelee (Oct 14, 2010)

can someone swatch Passing Fancy (tartan tale) vs. Euro beat and Smile dazzleglasses please?


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 16, 2010)

If possible could someone please swatch NARS Siberia or Bobbi Brown Alabaster with Shu Uemura nobara cream cover stick foundation in 774 please?


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Oct 19, 2010)

Can someone swatch Heartless next to Port Red lipstick?


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Oct 19, 2010)

can anyone that is NC25 swatch/wear from the VV collection bite of an apple please? i see swwatches on the other swatch thread, but all are on the hand, and i'd like to see them on the face!


----------



## PinkBasset (Oct 20, 2010)

Naynadine said:


> Can someone swatch Pink Swoon Blush next to the pink side of Hang Loose Mineralize Blush Duo please?


 
  	Here you go, Pink Swoon left and Hang Loose (pink side) on the right.


----------



## JennsJewelz (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi hun,

  	I have NW 15/20 skin, and I LOVE my Heartless! It is my HG red lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a pic of me wearing Heartless, and then me wearing Heartless topped with Wicked Ways gloss. Let me know if it helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	Heartless, full colour app








  	Heartless topped w/ Wicked Ways

  	Sorry! It's quickly getting darker outside and my light is fading! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






pippa! said:


> i've been through the vv thread and have seen what's already there - can any more nw15s post pictures of them wearing heartless? i got it in an order and am thinking of returning it as i'm not sure i can pull it off, so i'd love as many comparisons as possible to help me decide


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 22, 2010)

Could someone swatch MAC Gingerly and Tenderling together? Preferably on NC15/20 skin?
  	I just picked up Gingerly and I think I should have gotten Tenderling instead...


----------



## cocomia (Oct 22, 2010)

If anyone has it, can someone please swatch *Toxic Tale *beside* Revlon's Pink About It?* I read somewhere that Pink About It is a pretty close dupe. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 23, 2010)

Could someone help me and swatch Free to be with Sushi Flower and Perky E/S? That would be a great help.


----------



## starfire123 (Oct 23, 2010)

Can some please post MAC Flirt & tease , Ambering Rose and X rocks blush


----------



## NautiAndie (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking into using MAC chromacakes for Halloween, as I hear they dry to a matte finish and stay put. I definitely want the white for full face coverage, but I was hoping you ladies and gents could swatch any other colors that you may have, preferably on the skin, so that I can get a better idea of color payoff and layering needs. TIA! <3


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 29, 2010)

Can someone please post a pic of nars marnie vs nyx mahogany?  I heard they are similar.  TIA!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 30, 2010)

Can some please swatch MAC Prussian and Nars China Blue? Thank you.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 31, 2010)

I am NC20/25 and I am wearing bite of an apple on this picture from my blog






RandomnessWithK said:


> can anyone that is NC25 swatch/wear from the VV collection bite of an apple please? i see swwatches on the other swatch thread, but all are on the hand, and i'd like to see them on the face!


----------



## MACina (Nov 2, 2010)

Could anyone swatch *Utterly Game next to  My Highland Honey* please?

  	I wonder if they could be close....

  	TIA!!!


----------



## s_lost (Nov 3, 2010)

ambidextrous said:


> Anyone has *She who dares *and* Moonlight Night*? I think the latter looks like a mix of both She who dares colors... (was sold out before I could buy one and the swatches on my hand didn't last when I arrived at home...)


 
  	Here it goes:

  	Moonlight Night (wet) X the green side of SHD (wet) X SHD both colors mixed (wet)


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Nov 5, 2010)

Would it be possible for someone to post a comparison of Aristo-cat and Courting Lilac?


----------



## pippa! (Nov 6, 2010)

hey there, could anyone post a lip swatch of cut a caper and deepest wish from TT? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 preferably nw15 or paler as i'm dying to figure out if i could pull it off!

  	also a lip swatch of mellow mood would be fab x


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 10, 2010)

Can someone please swatch MAC "Golden Crown" e/s with MAC Creme De Meil e/s and/or Femmi Fi (or any other similar MAC shadows)
  	THANKS!


----------



## Geraldine (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everybody!!

  	Please, can you swatch for me 2 eyeshadows? Mac plum dressing and Urban Decay last call over UDPP or TFSI. Thank you very much!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 14, 2010)

resin said:


> *cut a caper* lipstick vs. *jazzed* lipstick
> 
> thanks!


	Swatches on NW15 skin
  	Jazzed, Cut A Caper, and Ever Hip Lipsticks (2 swipes of each):


----------



## suburbanurgency (Nov 16, 2010)

chickatthegym said:


> THANKS!!!


	I'm not sure if you still need this, but here it is:





  	Milk is on the left and Eye Bright is on the right. On the left half is one swipe of each and on the right half I put one swipe of each again and then blended them out.


----------



## ahimsa (Nov 18, 2010)

Swatched heavily here on N4 skin -- California Dreamin', Jazzed, and Cut A Caper

















resin said:


> *cut a caper* lipstick vs. *jazzed* lipstick
> 
> thanks!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 20, 2010)

Can someone post a swatch of MAC Star Violet e/s with MAC Pearl of the Earth e/s (from the Delights Eye Trend Holiday palette- I think it's from 2005)?  Or Star Violet with any other similar MAC shadows... I am trying to decide if I need Star Violet too haha


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 21, 2010)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 



 	Could someone help me and swatch Free to be with Sushi Flower and Perky E/S? That would be a great help.




 Bumping this! Really need swatches!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 22, 2010)

Heya,

  	If someone could swatch 'sweet sienna' pigment next to mac's 'satin taupe' and 'smoke & diamonds' (or suggest any other similar colours) that would be fantastic 

	I hate that sweet sienna was LE - Its my favourite eyeshadow, but im almost too scared to use it for fear of running out :'(

  	x


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 24, 2010)

It would be really really helpful, if someone could swatch Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Light next to the Loose Mineralize Powder Foundation in Light. I have to order online. I do have the Loose Powder one in light, but it's a bit too dark for me, so I'm worried it would be the same with the MSF.  Thanks


----------



## PinkBasset (Dec 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kayley123* 




This is a really crazy request, but I'm hoping someone knows where to find a few of these together, I've tried to search the thread but the new layout is throwing me off and I'm not getting the right results...

I'd really like a comparison swatch of any of these together:
-VG Lady Gaga
-California Dreamin'
-Angel (perm)--or whatever ones are closest in the perm line? (*Creme Cup, Creme d'nude*?, Plink!--though I think Plink! might be DC'd now...)
*-Innocence Beware* (from Venomous Villains)
-Pop Circle
*-Jazzed*
*-Of Royalty* (from Fabulous Felines)

  	Here you go, from left to right:

  	Creme D' Nude, Innocence Beware!, Jazzed, Of Royalty, Creme Cup


----------



## PinkBasset (Dec 1, 2010)

LisaOrestea said:


> I hate that sweet sienna was LE - Its my favourite eyeshadow, but im almost too scared to use it for fear of running out :'(
> x



 	Here you go: 

  	Mothbrown, Sweet Sienna, Smoke & Diamonds, Satin Taupe, Clue. I dusted some Reflects Antique Gold on top of the bottom part of the eyeshadow-stripes to imitate Sweet Sienna. I think if you mixed S&D with a little bit of Satin Taupe plus the glitter, you could get quite close to SS. Hope this helped!


----------



## iqaganda (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi! Any NC30 / NW25 here has Impassioned, Up The Amp and Pink Plaid Lipstick? Can I have a swatch on a lips for those colors mentioned please?  TIA!


----------



## yessisbfc (Dec 5, 2010)

Can someone please post a comparison of some MSF's? I'm wanting by candlelight MSF but I'm just wondering if it is similar to any other MSF's? I have glissade, shimpagne, perfect topping, refined, porcelain pink, smooth merge, triple fusion, stereo rose, petticoat, lightflush, cheeky bronze, blonde. Thanks!


----------



## resin (Dec 6, 2010)

may i please get swatches of STARLET KISS lipglass vs. VIVA GLAM GAGA lipglass?!
	thank you!


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 7, 2010)

resin said:


> thank you!


  	2 views:
  	Viva Glam Gaga on Left, Starlet Kiss on Right








  	I hope these pictures can capture how Gaga is more lavender, while Starlet Kiss is more rosy. Gaga has no shimmer but SK does.


----------



## chickatthegym (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm looking for swatches of MAC Bottle Green e/s (Pro) and NYX Aquamarine trio (the darker color).  Or NYX Hunter green if it's a possible dupe for Bottle Green.  TIA!


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

yessisbfc said:


> Can someone please post a comparison of some MSF's? I'm wanting by candlelight MSF but I'm just wondering if it is similar to any other MSF's? I have glissade, shimpagne, perfect topping, refined, porcelain pink, smooth merge, triple fusion, stereo rose, petticoat, lightflush, cheeky bronze, blonde. Thanks!



 	I'd also greatly appreciate any swatches comparing MSFs.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 10, 2010)

yessisbfc said:


> Can someone please post a comparison of some MSF's? I'm wanting by candlelight MSF but I'm just wondering if it is similar to any other MSF's? I have glissade, shimpagne, perfect topping, refined, porcelain pink, smooth merge, triple fusion, stereo rose, petticoat, lightflush, cheeky bronze, blonde. Thanks!


	I'd really appreciate any swatches comparing MSFs as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 11, 2010)

could someone swatch Emerald Green pigment and Humid e/s next to each other? I just want to see how close of dupes they are, thanks!


----------



## iluvmac0417 (Dec 20, 2010)

would anyone be able to compare MAC's Joie de vivre Cremeblend blush vs MAC's Virgin Isle Cream Colour Base?

  	Also, anyone have any swatches on hand & lips of Kat Von D's Adora lipstick?

  	Thanks so much!


----------



## bis (Dec 21, 2010)

iluvmac0417 said:


> would anyone be able to compare MAC's Joie de vivre Cremeblend blush vs MAC's Virgin Isle Cream Colour Base?
> 
> Also, anyone have any swatches on hand & lips of Kat Von D's Adora lipstick?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Here are some swatches, hope they help.

  	Ops, sorry, I misread your post. I thought you were looking for a comparison between Virgin Isle and Optimistic Orange.


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Can anyone pretty please "Lip Swatch" or "skin swatch" *MAC's discontinued shade "Pink Packed" lipstick* from the hipnotique collection. 
  	And any other MAC (or other brand) that can be a "dupe" for it.

  	Thanks!


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 23, 2010)

[quote name="iluvmac0417" url="/forum/thread/66615/the-new-official-specktra-swatch-request-thread/1740#post_2063076"]	would anyone be able to compare MAC's Joie de vivre Cremeblend blush vs MAC's Virgin Isle Cream Colour Base?

	Also, anyone have any swatches on hand & lips of Kat Von D's Adora lipstick?

	Thanks so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]  Kat Von D Adora with flash- 

  without flash- 

  Both pictures are on unlined lips, NC15-ish skin. Actual color more like the picture with flash. Sorry I don't have skin swatches, my camera battery died!


----------



## lexielex (Dec 27, 2010)

Can someone please swatch mac f&b in c7 and c6...really wanna switch to using this..Thanks in advance


----------



## s_lost (Dec 28, 2010)

iluvmac0417 said:


> would anyone be able to compare MAC's Joie de vivre Cremeblend blush vs MAC's Virgin Isle Cream Colour Base?
> 
> Thanks so much!


  	Here it goes


----------



## UrbanEast (Dec 30, 2010)

A challenge for the rare Mac item owners: Anyone have a swatch of Mac SNAPPY e/s (from Femme Noir)?


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 2, 2011)

If possible could someone please do a comparison swatch of Pearl CCB with Too Chic BP? Thanks!


----------



## rockin (Jan 3, 2011)

Would anyone be able to do a comparison swatch with Top Of The Posh Mega Metal eyeshadow with Helium pigment and/or  If It Sparkles pigment please?


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got a couple of Peacocky requests...

  	Paparazz-she next to Firespot and the orange from the Sleek sunset palette (long shot, I'm more interested in Firespot)
  	Tweet Me next to Urban Decay Free Love

  	Flaunting It kissable lip color next to any other mauve lipsticks/glosses either from Mac or otherwise. Maybelline On the Mauve or NYX Thalia, for example.

  	Thanks!!


----------



## kkischer04 (Jan 3, 2011)

Can someone do a swatch comparison of Salsa Rose vs the Movie Star Red ccb


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 5, 2011)

Could someone swatch Love Peck kissable lip colour next to OCC Lip Tar in Vintage? Thanks!


----------



## katred (Jan 5, 2011)

Could anyone show me a swatch of *Rouge Dior Chic Pink* (Spring collection 2011) next to any of the following Mac colours?

  	Fusion Pink
  	Chatterbox
  	Profusion

  	I have the three above and I'm trying to figure out if I need the Dior colour as well.


----------



## novellastar (Jan 7, 2011)

Can anyone swatch mac peakcocky lovepeck on the lips?


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Jan 8, 2011)

Can someone post swatches comparing some hot pink lipsticks? No brand preference, preferably cream or matte finishes. MAC Girl About Town, Full Fuschia, NARS, UD, any welcome.

  	Please and thank you.


----------



## chickatthegym (Jan 9, 2011)

novellastar said:


> Can anyone swatch mac peakcocky lovepeck on the lips?



 	You might want to check out Temptalia's swatches and pics  She did all the Peacocky colours.  Here's Love Peck:




  	http://www.temptalia.com/mac-peacocky-kissable-lipcolour-review-photos-swatches-part-1


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking to see if anyone ever swatched paparazzi-she & firespot
  	Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cydonian said:


> Looking to see if anyone ever swatched paparazzi-she & firespot
> Thanks!



 	Leesha over at xparkage has!




http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=1901


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks!! I ended up swatching it on my own next to the orange from Sleek sunset and they are quite close. The Mac has more gold in it but once you start blending, it's pretty hard to tell the difference.



Cydonian said:


> Leesha over at xparkage has!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## katred (Jan 10, 2011)

SweetSweetIrony said:


> Can someone post swatches comparing some hot pink lipsticks? No brand preference, preferably cream or matte finishes. MAC Girl About Town, Full Fuschia, NARS, UD, any welcome.
> 
> Please and thank you.



 	Here's a few Mac ones. Sorry, I actually don't have either Full Fuschia (closest to Show Orchid) or GAT (closest to Catharina):





  	From the top: Fusion Pink, Petals & Peacocks (GMLOL), Show Orchid, Catharina (Marcel Wanders)


----------



## glasswillow (Jan 15, 2011)

Really hoping for a comparison swatch of shimmery neutral e/s.... especially looking for a swatch containing Banshee as compared to Jest, Jete, Naked Lunch, Hush, and anything else you think might work as a shimmery wash on an NC20-25 skintone (MAC or not)

  	I would also love a swatch of Botanical along side..... pretty much anything similar (would especially love a comparison to Mineralism or Shu ME Brown 850)


----------



## carriesshoes (Jan 16, 2011)

I would really appreciate a swatch of the new Cham Pale quad colour Caviar Dreams against Botanical, Satin Taupe and Patina.  Thanks!!!


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 16, 2011)

Can anyone swatch shale and haux side by side? thanks!


----------



## iluvmac0417 (Jan 24, 2011)

Would anyone be able to compare swatches of MAC's Nuance Mineralize blush & NARS Luster blush? Thanks so much


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 28, 2011)

carriesshoes said:


> I would really appreciate a swatch of the new Cham Pale quad colour Caviar Dreams against Botanical, Satin Taupe and Patina.  Thanks!!!






  	Caviar Dreams vs Patina vs Satin Taupe
  	I used UDPP as a base


----------



## katred (Jan 30, 2011)

Can anyone swatch NARS' Velvet Matte lip pencils in Damned, Toundra and/ or Walkyrie on lips? Preferably light complexion (NC25 or lower), but anything would be helpful.


----------



## novellastar (Jan 31, 2011)

Chanel Coquette but on NC40+ skin


----------



## RayannaBanana (Feb 3, 2011)

If possible could someone please compare Sur and Blushbaby blushes, thanks!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Feb 6, 2011)

I’d love to see MUFE HD foundation 117 with any NARS or Bobbi Brown foundation please.


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, managed to find two of them, but I'd still be looking for:

  	Walkyrie swatched next to any other warm pink/ brown colours, for comparison

  	AND

  	NARS Afghan Red swatched next to Mac Mystic, Chanel Rivoli and/ or YSL Rouge Pur Vermilion

  	Thx xoxo



katred said:


> Can anyone swatch NARS' Velvet Matte lip pencils in Damned, Toundra and/ or Walkyrie on lips? Preferably light complexion (NC25 or lower), but anything would be helpful.


----------



## Piarpreet (Feb 10, 2011)

can somebody please post NARS SCHIAP with the new CANDY YUM YUM, and if possible other bright fucsias out there


----------



## Fianna (Feb 14, 2011)

RayannaBanana said:


> If possible could someone please compare Sur and Blushbaby blushes, thanks!


 
	This comparison blog post is from a german blog but perhaps it helps you to decide.


----------



## iluvmac0417 (Feb 21, 2011)

Would anyone be able to compare MAC's Spitfire lipstick from Wonder Woman Collection to Up the Amp and any other color you found similar in your MAC collection. Thanks so much!


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 21, 2011)

l-r : up the amp, spitfire, mehr   
  	i thought up the amp was going to be similar when i first saw spitfire but you can obviously tell they are different.
  	Mehr is rosier while spitfire has more of a purple in it



iluvmac0417 said:


> Would anyone be able to compare MAC's Spitfire lipstick from Wonder Woman Collection to Up the Amp and any other color you found similar in your MAC collection. Thanks so much!


----------



## xasperadastra (Feb 25, 2011)

thinking about spitfire.. can someone compare it with flaunting it (picture of lips, because I know swatched are different) thanks a lot ^^


----------



## makeupgirlie (Feb 25, 2011)

could someone please swatch mac's so sweet so easy cremeblend blush and urban decay quickie afterglow blush? thanks


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 7, 2011)

Could someone please do a comparison swatch of Follow Your Fancy Pigment and Electric Coral Pigment. Thanks!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 7, 2011)

..edit. Wrong post.


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2011)

Can someone pretty please swatch Dark Edge e.s vs Handwritten e.s?
  	THANKS!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 9, 2011)

I would love a swatch of UD Blunt vs. MAC Ricepaper if anyone has them both.
  	thanks so much!


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Mar 10, 2011)

Can someone post Tarte lipstain crayon swatches? All of them, lol.


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Mar 21, 2011)

Can someone post swatches of MUFE HD liquid foundation in shades 120 and 123?
  	I appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 23, 2011)

VanillaCupcake said:


> Can someone post swatches of MUFE HD liquid foundation in shades 120 and 123?
> I appreciate it, thank you!


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello boys and girls!

  	Can anyone show me Plum Dandy and Fabby together? Lips or hand/arm would be lovely.

  	I'm pale and interesting - NC15, so a demo on fair skin would be much appreciated.

  	Thanks!


----------



## Piarpreet (Mar 26, 2011)

PLEASE somebody compare dandellion (Benefit) with Pink Cult MAC blush!!!!
​


----------



## RayannaBanana (Mar 28, 2011)

I heard the Sur blush is a dupe for Benefit Dallas blush. Could someone please swatch them side by side, thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys can anyone swatch ccandy yum yum and gulabi?


----------



## baghdad81 (Apr 13, 2011)

Piarpreet said:


> can somebody please post NARS SCHIAP with the new CANDY YUM YUM, and if possible other bright fucsias out there


 
	My counter still had CYY on display and Sephora was nearby..Pictures in natural light (Toronto-natural)! LOL! On NC20 skin...More neutral than cool or whatever...Apparently i could be both NC/NW!


----------



## Jessie May (Apr 15, 2011)

I would LOVE a swatch of MAC's Mischievous Mint and Peppermint Patti?


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone with pale skin (I am an NW15) could swatch some coral shades of lipsticks, please?  I prefer higher end l/s like MUFE, NARS, MAC, DIOR, Lancome, etc., but willing to look at anything you think would look nice, from orange corals to softer pink corals.  I am looking for several shades to add to my collection!  Many thanks!


----------



## abbygal (Apr 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I was wondering if anyone with pale skin (I am an NW15) could swatch some coral shades of lipsticks, please?  I prefer higher end l/s like MUFE, NARS, MAC, DIOR, Lancome, etc., but willing to look at anything you think would look nice, from orange corals to softer pink corals.  I am looking for several shades to add to my collection!  Many thanks!


 
	You made me realize I need more coral shades too, lol! I am NW20 and here are the few I have. I'm afrad the first 2 will be HTF. The Chanel Rouge Coco Shine appears more coral on my lips, but it is a sheerer lipstick.

  	L to R - Chanel Rouge Allure Genial - MAC Fresh Salmon - Chanel RC Shine Aventure


----------



## s_lost (Apr 26, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I was wondering if anyone with pale skin (I am an NW15) could swatch some coral shades of lipsticks, please?  I prefer higher end l/s like MUFE, NARS, MAC, DIOR, Lancome, etc., but willing to look at anything you think would look nice, from orange corals to softer pink corals.  I am looking for several shades to add to my collection!  Many thanks!









  	Tom Ford True Coral - MAC Fresh salmon (LE) - MUFE Rouge Artist Intense 38 - Dior Addict 533 Corail Vintage - MAC Ever Hip (LE) - MAC Cut a Caper (LE)

  	Hope it helps =)


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure if anyone has all three, but could someone please swatch the following Mac products side by side?

  	Play It Proper beauty powder
  	Miss Behave mineralize blush
  	Light Sunshine beauty powder


----------



## sayah (May 3, 2011)

I'd love a side by side comparison with Speak louder and Chatterbox, if anyone can help, please?


----------



## Haven (May 11, 2011)

I would love to see some swatches or modeling pics of the new MUFE liquid aqua liners!


----------



## Haven (May 11, 2011)

Oops!  This post probably belongs in the MUFE forum.  Sorry!



Haven said:


> I would love to see some swatches or modeling pics of the new MUFE liquid aqua liners!


----------



## romi79_2008 (May 12, 2011)

Hello, I would love a swatch of So Ceylon compared with Nars Madly, it got to my head they might be similar, thanks


----------



## HappyInsomniac (May 17, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I was wondering if anyone with pale skin (I am an NW15) could swatch some coral shades of lipsticks, please?  I prefer higher end l/s like MUFE, NARS, MAC, DIOR, Lancome, etc., but willing to look at anything you think would look nice, from orange corals to softer pink corals.  I am looking for several shades to add to my collection!  Many thanks!



 	My small collection of Mac corals. No idea what my Mac shade skintone is, but I'm pretty pale.


----------



## femmepastiche (May 17, 2011)

^ Wow I came here looking for swatches and you already have two of the ones I was looking for! I think you posted them for me last night too. Thank you 

  	I was originally looking to compare Vegas Volt, Hibiscus and Costa Chic....now that I've seen the first two, *does anyone have Costa Chic *to compare? A swatch on the lips would be also be amazing.


----------



## novellastar (May 17, 2011)

Can someone swatch Pink Plaid and Snob on their lips (full face shot) NC35/40

  	Thanks


----------



## novellastar (May 17, 2011)

I do but i'm NC 40ish, if that is okay?


----------



## peachsuns (May 17, 2011)

Could anyone swatch Beurre, Sublime Culture, Dervish, Spice or any MLBB shade MAC lip pencils/liners you would recommend? Any swatch will be appreciated!


----------



## luvlydee (May 23, 2011)

If possible I would like to see *Mac's ever hip* and *Nars Niagara* next to each other. Thanks so much in advance


----------



## *JJ* (May 25, 2011)

could somebody (preferably NW 20 or lighter) compare frankly scarlet and bite of an apple?
  	thanks!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I would love to see swatches of the Inglot AMC Bronzing Powders in 71, 74!


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I would also like to see swatches of the Benefit Instant Brow pencil in Light - I'm worried it is too red!


----------



## shan1201 (May 31, 2011)

Would anyone be able to swatch peachstock, honeylove, freckletone and shy girl next to eachother?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd like to see Illamasqua's Light Liquid Foundation and Rich Liquid Foundation -- both in the 115 shades -- swatched side-by-side. I'd like to see if there's much difference, colour-wise, between the two formulas. Thanks!


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jun 4, 2011)

I’d love to see swatch comparisons of Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in BO20 (Asian exclusive shade) and B10, or BO20 with any other foundation, and likewise the B10 with any other foundation. I’d be very grateful for the help.


----------



## ahhhttack (Jun 7, 2011)

Beauty11111 said:


> I’d love to see swatch comparisons of Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in BO20 (Asian exclusive shade) and B10, or BO20 with any other foundation, and likewise the B10 with any other foundation. I’d be very grateful for the help.


  	Chanel VA B10 comps.  I'm around NC15/20. B10 is a very good match for me, I think anyone under NC15 will probably have trouble matching VA, but since it's sheer it is very forgiving.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jun 7, 2011)

@ahhhttack I believe I’ve seen that photo before, it’s very useful thank you. I think B10 will be too dark for me, I tried B20 from a sample I received in a magazine and I looked orange, I was hoping maybe the BO20 might work, but I think that is wish full thinking. Thank you for your help!

Could anyone please swatch NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia or Gobi with an Illamasqua foundation, preferably 115? Thank you.


----------



## ahhhttack (Jun 7, 2011)

Yep, I posted it originally on the MUA review page.  B20 is suuuper dark yeah.  I had Gobi but unfortunately I swapped it away .  It was very similar to MUFE 117 though, if that helps any.



Beauty11111 said:


> @ahhhttack I believe I’ve seen that photo before, it’s very useful thank you. I think B10 will be too dark for me, I tried B20 from a sample I received in a magazine and I looked orange, I was hoping maybe the BO20 might work, but I think that is wish full thinking. Thank you for your help!
> 
> Could anyone please swatch NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia or Gobi with an Illamasqua foundation, preferably 115? Thank you.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jun 10, 2011)

*nw22 fix fluid?*

I feel as if I'm in between a nw20 and 25. on the mac website nw22 looks odd! looks much more orange than nw25. Is it possible for someone who has this to swatch 22 next to 20 or 25 for me? I will love you forever


----------



## MRV (Jun 19, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> Hi guys can anyone swatch ccandy yum yum and gulabi?


  	Gulabi and Candy Yum Yum (natural light)


----------



## MRV (Jun 19, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *femmepastiche* 


		I was originally looking to compare Vegas Volt, Hibiscus and Costa Chic....now that I've seen the first two, *does anyone have Costa Chic *to compare? A swatch on the lips would be also be amazing. 

  	Vegas Volt, Hibiscus and Costa Chic (in sunshine)


----------



## Hilde (Jun 22, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Piarpreet* 



		 			PLEASE somebody compare dandellion (Benefit) with Pink Cult MAC blush!!!!





  	I suck at swatches but dandelion ad pink cult are pretty different. Dandelion is brighter while pink cult is more dusty. Dandelion is more neutral while pink cult is more cool toned. Thir finishes are also different. Pink cult is completely matte, while dandelion has some shimmers(not really all that noticeable on the cheeks but it makes it be not completely flat matte) I am fair-cool for reference and dandelion DOES show up on my skin as a blush. After reading reviews I was afraid that it wouldn't


----------



## The7thDwarf (Jul 6, 2011)

Can anyone please post swatches of:  Chatterbox, Pink Noueveau, Strayin', Speed Dial & Please Me ?   (or as many as you can) xxxxxx


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anyone swatch Pure Magnificence and Fashion Scoop Cremesheen glasses together? Thanks


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 19, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd like to see Illamasqua's Light Liquid Foundation and Rich Liquid Foundation -- both in the 115 shades -- swatched side-by-side. I'd like to see if there's much difference, colour-wise, between the two formulas. Thanks!



 	Hi, I work for Illamasqua and can tell you that they unlike MAC, Illamasqua's shades do not differ in between the Rich Liquid and Light Liquid (new SB formula is a complete different story). So 115 is the same in both. However, I can do a swatch when I get to work on Thursday. Anything else while I'm there? ).


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 19, 2011)

I think just those two side by side. Thanks!


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Jul 22, 2011)

shellygrrl said:


> I think just those two side by side. Thanks!







  	LF 115 is on the left; RF 115 on the right. The light liquid foundation is actually a tiny bit more neutral than the rich liquid, which is a touch pinker in person. I don't think that shows up well on the photo, but that's what I saw when I swatched it on my colleagues arm (she's lighter than I am). I hope this is helpful .


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 22, 2011)

thanx girl... unfortunately im not good with color descriptions. find it extremely subjective but i understand taking pics of swatches is horrible. I can never get the colors accurately. I wonder how bloggers do it!



Hilde said:


> I suck at swatches but dandelion ad pink cult are pretty different. Dandelion is brighter while pink cult is more dusty. Dandelion is more neutral while pink cult is more cool toned. Thir finishes are also different. Pink cult is completely matte, while dandelion has some shimmers(not really all that noticeable on the cheeks but it makes it be not completely flat matte) I am fair-cool for reference and dandelion DOES show up on my skin as a blush. After reading reviews I was afraid that it wouldn't


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 22, 2011)

[quote name="AceYourFaceUK" url="/forum/thread/66615/the-new-official-specktra-swatch-request-thread/1830#post_2145076"]






 
LF 115 is on the left; RF 115 on the right. The light liquid foundation is actually a tiny bit more neutral than the rich liquid, which is a touch pinker in person. I don't think that shows up well on the photo, but that's what I saw when I swatched it on my colleagues arm (she's lighter than I am). I hope this is helpful .
[/quote]  Very! Thank you very much!  Yeah, I can see RF is a bit pinker in the photo than LF.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 22, 2011)

are those shades oil free? full coverage? how do they compare to mufe's or mac?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 23, 2011)

Rich Liquid is oil-free and full coverage. Light Liquid is light-to-medium (depending on how you apply it) and has avocado oil in it.  I don't own any MAC foundations (none of them are light enough for me) so can't compare to those. The only MUFE foundation I have is Mat Velvet+ (somehow I think the lightest shades in HD would be too dark for me; same for Face and Body). The lightest shade in Mat Velvet is more on the peachy side and a little darker compared to Light Liquid (more neutral), but Mat Velvet has more coverage.  If you want, I can swatch the two together for you?


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 23, 2011)

that'd be awesome cos i got NC15 and mat velvet 20 (both slightly darker than i'd like) but i love the finish of mat velvet. and the coverage too!


shellygrrl said:


> If you want, I can swatch the two together for you?


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 23, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Piarpreet* 

 
			that'd be awesome cos i got NC15 and mat velvet 20 (both slightly darker than i'd like) but i love the finish of mat velvet. and the coverage too!





	Have you tried Mat Velvet 15? or mix 15 & 20 to get a great match.


----------



## Piarpreet (Jul 24, 2011)

damn thats an 80 dollars foundation if i mix ahaha



shadowaddict said:


> Have you tried Mat Velvet 15? or mix 15 & 20 to get a great match.


----------



## Rinstar (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone swatch the Chanel Prelude quad next to the Chanel Nordies quad? Le Blanc or whatever? I'm trying to decide which to get and am stuck!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jul 25, 2011)

could anyone swatch Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B40 & B50 (comparison) please?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 26, 2011)

I would be thrilled if anyone can swatch a couple blushes for me...

  	MAC Sweet as Cocoa vs. MAC Get Away Bronze

  	TIA!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 27, 2011)

[quote name="Piarpreet" url="/forum/thread/66615/the-new-official-specktra-swatch-request-thread/1830#post_2145700"]
that'd be awesome cos i got NC15 and mat velvet 20 (both slightly darker than i'd like) but i love the finish of mat velvet. and the coverage too!


 
[/quote]  Here you go... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Illamasqua Light Liquid Foundation (LF115) on top; MUFE Mat Velvet+ (15 - Alabaster) on bottom. Illamasqua's is sheerer and more neutral; MUFE's has a fuller coverage and has more pink/peach in it.  (Edited because I wanted to get a better swatch photo. The initial one I took didn't show the undertones in the foundation properly, IMO.)


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 27, 2011)

MissAlphaKitty said:


> I would be thrilled if anyone can swatch a couple blushes for me...
> 
> MAC Sweet as Cocoa vs. MAC Get Away Bronze
> 
> TIA!


	Sunny By Nature, Get Away Bronze, Sweet as Cocoa  (not my pic, but hope this helps


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jul 27, 2011)

chickatthegym said:


> Sunny By Nature, Get Away Bronze, Sweet as Cocoa  (not my pic, but hope this helps



 	thank you!


----------



## aammmyyyy (Jul 29, 2011)

*Flash of Flesh lipglass*

Hi, I'm new to the forum so I hope I'm posting this in the right place!

  	Basically, today I had to let go of my MAC Flash of Flesh frost lipglass from the D'Bohemia collection (from '05). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hadn't been able to use it for a couple of years even though it was full. Long story short, it had gotten contaminated.

  	Today I finally gave in and decided to use it as one of my six Back2MAC empties. Although I was so sad to see it go, I DID get Capricious lipstick which I am now in love with.

  	However, I LOVED Flash of Flesh, and I'm sad that I barely got to wear it before retiring it.

  	I expressed this sadness to the lady at the MAC counter who was collecting my empties, and she told me Enchantress lipglass would be a close replacement.

  	Which brings me to this question -

  	Can anyone here who has Flash of Flesh and Enchantress lipglass compare them for me? Please and thank you!!!

  	(by the way, I am a NW15 in my MAC Studio Tech foundation).


----------



## AceYourFaceUK (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a couple of request for MAC/Illamasqua Skin Base comparisons, so I went on a bonanza. If anyone else is looking for such comparison swatches with recommendations, you can find those here (light to medium tones) and here (medium to dark tones). These are my personal recommendations from what I could observe during my swatch mission and based on what I've used on clients. I hope it's helpful. 

  	Kadian x


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 1, 2011)

Can anyone please swatch Illamasqua powder blush in "Nymph" with and MAC or NARS powder blushes it may be close to?  I am not sure which ones it is similar to, but I am sure I have a dupe somewhere in my collection LOL.
  	TIA!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 1, 2011)

Could someone please swatch Clinique "daybreak" e/s vs.Urban decay blunt e/s and/or MAC Shore Leave (LE) e/s?  THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Kimmy13 (Aug 6, 2011)

The7thDwarf said:


> Can anyone please post swatches of:  Chatterbox, Pink Noueveau, Strayin', Speed Dial & Please Me ?   (or as many as you can) xxxxxx



 	Chatterbox is on the left and Strayin' is on the right


----------



## nazia (Aug 7, 2011)

esperanza0905 said:


> could anyone swatch Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua in B40 & B50 (comparison) please?


	All swatches on bare skin.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd love to see the lightest two shades in Chanel Mat Lumiere (02 Porcelaine and 14 Ivory) swatched side-by-side. Mercy buckets!


----------



## resin (Oct 20, 2011)

may i please get side by side swatches of mac cosmetics lipsticks in 'candy yum yum' vs. 'pink friday'?! 
  	thank you!


----------



## StyleBlack (Nov 7, 2011)

Can someone swatch ProLongwear Driven by Love and Chanel Dragon Rouge Allure Laque (75)?  Preferably on darker skin, if possible.

  	Pretty please & thank you!


----------



## debbiesand (Nov 9, 2011)

I am looking for help in a Napoleon Perdis color in the stick foundation comparable to MAC studio fix in C4

  	Any help is appreciated!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 3, 2011)

Can someone please swatch the OCC SKIN TINTS in Y3 and Y4 for me??? Thanks a million!


----------



## kayley123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Would someone be able to do a comparison swatch of Creamy Bisque from MAC Me Over and Blanc Type [ or Urban Decay Foxy; or MAC Llama (discontinued veluxe if someone still has it!) or white frost/similar light color.]

  	Or of Moleskin and Vex?  Is anything close?

  	I'm basically wondering if there's something similar enough in the permanent line or if I should maybe try to find/swap for Creamy Bisque and Moleskin.


----------



## Piarpreet (Dec 8, 2011)

For whoever wanted swatches of:

  	lavender whip,playtime, fresh amour, blooming lovely, up the amp, go for it

  	candy yum yum, barry M 52 and 62, NARS schiap, hollywood nights, girl about town

  	Prince noir, black knight, rebel, covergirl euphoria, spit fire,

  	The gallery view of the album is nice for comparison: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.170925249671907&type=1


----------



## VanillaCupcake (Dec 30, 2011)

If someone could please post a picture of Studio Fix Plus Powder Foundation in shades NW 25, NC25 and NC 30, I'd really appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## saintifying (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking for a swatch of the Barney's Gaga's Workshop Lipstick Queen Monster Red lipstick!


----------



## nudibelle (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone have a dupe for Macs Prrr? Does chanel have a glossimer dupe for it?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> I'd love to see the lightest two shades in Chanel Mat Lumiere (02 Porcelaine and 14 Ivory) swatched side-by-side. Mercy buckets!


  I'd still like to see this, but if you're outside the US, I'd like to see swatches of the lightest Mat Lumiere shade (or two) sold in your respective countries. Thank you!


----------



## inishkai (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd love to see some swatches of Clinique foundations! I can't find them ANYWHERE. : /

  	Stay-Matte Sheer Pressed Powder
	Perfectly Real Compact Makeup
	Perfectly Real Makeup
	Stay-True Makeup Oil-Free Formula
	Superpowder Double Face Makeup

  	Hopefully I'll see some NC42/43 shades.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Could anyone please take a photo of NARS Sheer Glow in Siberia or Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk in 2 with Burberry Sheer Foundation in TRENCH NO.01?


----------



## Jamiemikal13 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi can someone post a comparison of mac vera collection's midnight snack fluidline with bobbi brown graphite shimmer gel liner?  I have the bobbi brown one but don't know if i should get the mac one too.  I am pale, cool tone about nw15-nw25 so anything close to that would be great thanks


----------



## katred (Feb 7, 2012)

kayley123 said:


> Would someone be able to do a comparison swatch of Creamy Bisque from MAC Me Over and Blanc Type [ or Urban Decay Foxy; or MAC Llama (discontinued veluxe if someone still has it!) or white frost/similar light color.]
> 
> *Or of Moleskin and Vex?  Is anything close?*
> 
> I'm basically wondering if there's something similar enough in the permanent line or if I should maybe try to find/swap for Creamy Bisque and Moleskin.



 	I don't have Moleskin to swatch for you, but it's absolutely nothing like Vex. Vex is frosty and grey-green with a pink sheen to it. Moleskin is pretty close to Urban Decay's Naked- matte soft neutral brown.


----------



## missmarkers (Feb 9, 2012)

i would love if someone could swatch the following mac lipsticks: 
  	candy yum yum, quick sizzle, immodest, pink pigeon, and maybe girl about town too?


----------



## Kat K (Mar 28, 2012)

Could someone who has both NARS sheer glow in Deauville and MUFE HD in 118 post a comparison swatch of the two?
  	They are both suppose to be neutral undertone but I've heard that NARS SG Deauville runs yellow and 118 runs dark.
  	Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jamiemikal13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, can someone please post a swatch comparison of Illamasqua Nomad and Orly Mint Mojito polishes?  I can't find one anywhere!  I am having a hard time finding the Nomad color so I was trying to see if I could find a dupe.  Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Anarniel (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello girls! I adore hot pink lipsticks, so I'd be super thankful if someone could make comparable swatches od Illamasqua Eurydice, MUFE Artist Intense 36 and Barry M 52. I already own Eurydice, but want to buy the other two as well, I just wanna make sure they're not too similar/the same.  Oh, and if you don't have MUFE 36, any other hot pink lipsticks swatched with eurydice would also be helpful. I'm NW15, so swatches on fair skin would be perfect! Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## felicialazaar (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi ladies,

  	could someone please post swatches of *MAC Yogurt versus MAC Vanilla* to be able to compare (& maybe even throw in *MAC *Q*uarry)*? I know they are different, but I would like to see how so.

  	(P.S. Swatch on a skintone of NW/NC15 until NW/NC30 would be grand).

  	Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## glasswillow (Apr 30, 2013)

Could someone please swatch....

  	Pink Tea next to Well Dressed?

  	Lovecloud next to Pleasantry?

  	Preferably on fair to medium skin


----------



## Honi (May 20, 2013)

Looking for a swatch of Face and Body in N2 compared to Studio Fix Fluid in NC25.


----------



## glasswillow (May 29, 2013)

Could someone please swatch Sweetness BPB next to Peony Petal Blush?


----------



## Heatherette8 (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking for a swatch of:
MUFE HD (127/140)
NARS Sheer Glow (Fiji)
Chanel PL (20/30)
Dior Nude / Forever Flawless (21 Linen)

compared to MAC SFF in NC25/30.


----------



## SweetSweetIrony (Oct 24, 2013)

Can anyone watch MAC's Dubonnet next to UD's new Shame lipstick?


----------



## n0ono (Nov 4, 2013)

As per mac makep artist dupe for beauty burst is swiss choclate


----------



## MUAddict (Nov 5, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## nmurray880 (Jan 8, 2014)

I love this thread! I look up swatches everyday ...seriously I think I need help.  I'm addicted to makeup( Mac)


----------



## ymisiak (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everybody! Can anyone provide comparison swatches of the following MAC shadows:

  Socialite (from the stroke of Midnight Warm palette), Color #2 (from the Double Feature #4 eyeshadow duo), Uninterrupted (pro-longwear shadow) and Outre.

  Preferably on bare skin in indirect sunlight or artificial light without a flash. I'm ~NC15/20.  Thanks so much!


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Mar 25, 2014)

missmarkers said:


> i would love if someone could swatch the following mac lipsticks:
> candy yum yum


----------



## sharkbait (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm really interested in seeing pet me please next to fabby. If anyones got them both, Id be super grateful to see.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi  Can someone do comparison swatches for MACs Maroon Pigment and MACs Heritage Rouge pigment please?  To cut a very long story short, I can't tell the difference between the 2 as they both look the same


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have heritage rouge but not maroon for you. Let me know if you would like to see that one at least.  





Marsha Pomells said:


> Hi  Can someone do comparison swatches for MACs Maroon Pigment and MACs Heritage Rouge pigment please?  To cut a very long story short, I can't tell the difference between the 2 as they both look the same


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 14, 2014)

valentine580 said:


> I have heritage rouge but not maroon for you. Let me know if you would like to see that one at least.


  If you could please. I'll post a pic of Maroon this evening UK time. Thanks x


----------



## gildedangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Marsha Pomells said:


> To cut a very long story short, I can't tell the difference between the 2 as they both look the same


That's because they are so close it's not worth having both unless you're a piggie collector like me. Maroon is on the left, Heritage Rouge on the right, NW15 indoor lighting. If I had to give you a difference, Heritage Rouge is ever so slightly redder. HTH!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Apr 14, 2014)

gildedangel said:


> That's because they are so close it's not worth having both unless you're a piggie collector like me. Maroon is on the left, Heritage Rouge on the right, NW15 indoor lighting. If I had to give you a difference, Heritage Rouge is ever so slightly redder. HTH!


  Thanks for the swatches. I thought as much, cos when I received Maroon last week, I said to myself and then to a friend on Instagram that it looks like a pigment I already own, but couldn't put a name to the face.  I nearly came close to selling it, but changed my mind a few days after putting up the listing on eBay.  Cos I spent so long looking for Maroon (just a few months), it's happily sitting in my pigment and glitter collection next to Heritage Rouge... Or a random pigment. Still got a long way to go on my collection.  Thank you once again xxx


----------



## blurpleberry (Jul 24, 2014)

does anyone happen to have Barbie Pearl Blossom that they can swatch compare with Archie Veronica's Blush ?


----------



## ecek (Jul 28, 2014)

Can someone please post a swatch of mac breezy vs mac plum foolerly vs tom ford ravish , please? Thank you!


----------



## Anaphora (Jul 30, 2014)

Could someone please swatch MAC Sin, Hang Up, and Dark Side next to each other?

  Thank you!


----------



## VelvetLips (Aug 16, 2014)

I would love a swatch of Lingering Kiss, Media and Talk That Talk l/s next to each other (preferably on pale unlined lips and light NW skin)
  That would be such great help! Thank you


----------



## Foxy2282 (Jan 13, 2015)

Please swatch MAC mineralize blush next to MAC Dirty plum blush. TIA


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 15, 2015)

Could anyone swatch Marine Life against Fleur Power (and/or any other possible dupes) ease?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

lara said:


> *How do I make a swatch request?* Does this quote thing work with images we've taken pictures of on our device?  Easy! Post a reply to this thread with the item that you'd like to see swatched, plus any condition requests (on unlined lips, on dark/pale skin, etc). This not a thread exclusively for MAC products.   *How do I answer a swatch request?*  Even easier! When you see a swatch request you simply click
> 
> and then you can respond to the request by either attaching an image file, link to a picture uploaded to the Specktra Gallery or link to an image uploaded to a private server or image hosting site like Photobucket. Don't forget to give as much relevant detail as you can - lighting conditions, whether or not you've used a base, and other little but important details.  *Please do not start a new thread with an individual swatch request, or respond to a swatch request in this thread with a new individual thread.* The point of this thread is to keep all our miscellaneous swatches as a single easily-searched resource.   *Some quick tips:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 24, 2015)

If anyone with pale (Mac nc20 or less) skin would swatch naked smokey I would really appreciate it


----------

